# ANOTHER MIRACLE No: 25



## aweeze

New home all...... 

*CYCLING - IVF/ICSI/FET/IUI * 

*CYCLING - ON CLOMID  * 

-debs-

*IN_BETWEENIES/TTC Naturally * 

Tikki
Katy H 
Sapphire05
Saskia - IUI - Nov
sahara
Stokey
Pots
Tiger
strawbs
❁BG2007❁
blondieh 
KW33
madison
69chick

*PREGNANT * 




Name ,Tx , ,Due Date

Edna, FET, , 05/11/08
TracyNBaz, FET, , 29/12/08
Charlies-Mum, Nat, , 12/01/09
annabiss, Nat, , 05/02/09
~SUGAR~, Nat, , 09/02/09 
Wishing & Hoping, FET, , ??/??/09
Macmillan, ICSI, , 13/05/09
moomin05, IVF, , 03/07/09
Marielou, FET, , 19/07/09 
ready4family, IVF, , 23/07/09

*BABIES *  



*2007 Babies*
,
*2008 Babies*


Name , Birth Date , Baby Name(s) , , Name , Birth Date , Baby Name(s) 
Helenab, 01/02/07,
Annabelle
&
Oliver
, , Owennicki, 03/01/08,
Isla
&
Isaac

encore, ??/03/07,
Abbey
&
Daniel
, , Minkey, 02/04/08,
Clarice

Wicklow, 02/05/07,
Thomas Charlie
, , Skiwizard, 04/04/08,
Daniel
&
Lois

Suzy, 18/05/07,
Sean
, , leanne marie, 08/06/08,
Evie Grace

Julz, 12/06/07,
Jake
&
Finlay
, , Ashy, 25/06/08,
Anna Jae

lisac, 19/06/07,
Harrison
, , becca, 22/07/08,
Ruby

Imogen, 20/07/07,
Annabelle
, ,☺QueenVic☺, 05/08/08,
Henry

Lynne1, 11/08/07,
Isabel Mia
, ,☺Clare☺, 13/09/08,
Hannah Louise

CJ, 07/11/07,
Ivo Zachary
, , , ,
Mish3434, 24/11/07,
Nathan Jack
, , , ,
Kittyt, 03/12/07,
Niamh
&
Martha
, , , ,

Please let me know if I've missed anyone or if there are any changes/updates to the list......

Lou
X


----------



## madison

Hello everyone,

          Mind if I join you ??

          I see people here I ' know ' & some who I cycled with before at some point &
          some people I don't know.

          We have done 2 icsi's since Miles was born & both resulted in no fertilisation so we
          had a break for a while & just tried naturally ( pointless I know but hey ho ! ) its 
          certainly made sex a chore  

            Anyway we have decided that we will try again & icsi is booked in for AF in Jan which
          should arrive about the 5th, no DR or pill so straight in with stims then with EC hopefully
          week beginning 19th Jan.. I am a VERY POOR responder, Miles was from only 2 follies, 2 eggs
          1 fertilised & it was him  
              So I have to hope I get at least 2 follies & then hope for fertilisation & I know my chances
          are soooo low but I would be happy to at least get to ET this time even if it ends in a
          BFN cos at least it would mean that we could try again, if no fertilisation again then I think
          we would have to admit defeat & call it a day.

          CONGRATULATIONS to all who have got their BFP's & GOOD LUCK to all having treatment &
          trying naturally until then.

                  Love Katy. xxxxxx


----------



## Marielou

Hello Madison and welcome!  I know you from the parenting boards.  

Ethan is going to playgroup today, and I'm making a GP appt.  

Hope alll are well!

Aweeze - Thank you for the list update!  

Marie xxx


----------



## moomin05

Marie - I am off to Dr this morning to, need to register with the midwife and get my free prescription form etc - plus my Dr wanted to know results of scan on Friday


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi ladies

Had a fab weekend but back to reality today...and work....

Karin & Saskia - I feel exactly the same as you guys about BMS but to be honest have felt like that for a while, (like you dh would go mad if he saw this) but since Ruby was born, I suffered with PND so sex was the last thing on my mind and to be honest Ive never really got my drive back - Im sure dh knows this as we have talked about it but he is fully aware that sex is all about making a baby these days so the pressure is on - I just hope that if we finally achieve our much wanted next child - life (sex) will go back to the way it was.

Marie - How you feeling, still on cloud 9?

Pots - you poor thing, what do you think your next move will be? are you going for IVF again or do you wanna join my Agnus Castus gang? 

Moomin - congrats on your scan, you to must be over the moon.

Madison - Hi and welcome, I look forward to chatting with you x

Lots of Love xx


----------



## Yellowheart

Cath -        I am not allowed to take AC either  i feel like my hands are tied  nothing herbal/natural/drugs or otherwise that will play with my hormones or stimulate my ovaries unless IVF  so we are going to keep our appointment in march with Mr T and go from there i think  

I feel the same about BMS  I am not really interested if it isn't my fertile week


----------



## Shoe Queen

Pots - why is that you cant take natural remedies but can take IVF drugs?


----------



## Yellowheart

I can take IVF drugs if it is an intensive bout and followed by a hysterectomy (so that the ovary is removed and not given a chance to get cancer) but any other drugs, herbs that could effect the ovary taken over a longer period with a low chance of giving my a BFP are too risky.  He is saying this way would be the least risk.  If it weren't for my young age, i think he would rather me have a hysterectomy now but he is prepared to let it happen this way.  Does that make sense?


----------



## Shoe Queen

Oh I see - you poor thing, that is so awful to face that decision   what do you think you will do?

x


----------



## Yellowheart

It's rediculous isn't it   but wouldn't want to put myself at risk.  I don't know  will let it all sink in i think.  Late AF is not helping


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Girls,


Pots -    

Madison - Hello and welcome, best of luck for your next cycle in January.

Marie - Has it sunk in yet?  Whats your EDD?

Cath, Saskia and Karin - I feel the same as you re the BMS during Ov, it always seems such a chore and DH said he just cant get in the mood when i want him too    its never bothered him any other time     


At work today, so please excuse the lack of personals,


x Debs x


----------



## strawbs

Hi Ladies

Just a quickie as not had chance to catch up properly

huge congratulations to marie lou, wishing you a happy preg!!

R4F      for the remainder of your 2ww

no news here bms non existant, think dh is not bothered as he doesn't wnat me to get obsessed again-easier said than done and as my s3x drive is 0, then it wont happen if he isn't interested!!

catch up soon

xxx


----------



## KW33

Morning ladies,

What a long weekend. Emma has been so poorly and now I think I'm coming down with it.  At least she seems a tiny bit improved today and has finally eaten something after not eating for nearly 3 days.

*Marie* How is it up there on ?  Loving your ticker.

*Madison* Lovely to see you here and look forward to chatting. Hope everything goes well for you in January. 

*Debs* It's hard isn't it? It all becomes about making a baby and not about you both as a couple.

*Strawbs* 

*Cath* I feel the same that hopefully after we have another child we might be able to get back to normal.

*Pots* That's tough hun.  What is a normal cycle for you?

*Aweeze* Thank you for the lovely new list. I have no clomid left until I see fertility clinic so am trying naturally (not much natural about nagging DH2b for BMS ) at the moment.

*Ready* I hope you are managing to take it easy. I've been thinking about you all weekend and sending lots of positive vibes.   

Big hello to everyone and  all round.

Karin

xxx


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all ok.....absolutely tipping down here so feel like I am stuck indoors today. Catching up while Priya is napping....

Thanks for your replies etc I feel better knowing its just not me (re the BMS thing) and I think you're right, if our families were complete maybe we would consider sex to mean something else again....  

Pots- Hope AF shows her face soon so you can move on as such...you have so much to contemplate that I almost feel my issues are trivial in comparison... 

Karin- Poor Emma, hope she's on the mend now and hope you don't get it too... 

Cath- Glad you had a nice weekend  

Debs- Don't work too hard  

Madison- Hi and welcome

Ready- You ok hun? Hope so..... 

Hi everyone else, will be back later for more chat....

Saskia xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Been away at parents all weekend so lots to catch up on.  We had some lovely fireworks and Emily loved it.

Marie -            So very pleased for you. Have a great pregnancy.

R4F -           This feels like a really lucky thread at the moment - so hope it continues for you  

Karin - Hope Emma gets better very soon and that you are OK.

Pots - Glad there was no cyst but sorry you have to face so many tough decisions  

Welcome Katy - no fertilisation is horrible    Lots of luck for your cycle.  Look forward to chatting to you.

Saskia - Hope Priya is getting better.

Cath - Another dress     Hope this one is perfect - sure you look lovely in all of them (but I know what you mean when something doesn't feel quite right.  Glad you got lots of christmas shopping done.

Big hello Debs, Ally, strawbs, Moomin and everyone else.  

So glad that I am not the only one that feels that way about BMS.  Never got back to normal after Emily was born.  Think it was something to do with the fact that I had to be re-repaired down there after my tear didn't heal properly and sex was very painful.  Also given my history quite often BMS just feels quite pointless.  Anyway Emily still isn't quite right and was a little horror yesterday because she was so tired from disturbed nights.  Also I now need a new washing machine and a new fridge - things just get better.

Sue x


----------



## Yellowheart

Hi Debs and Strawbs 

Karin - Normally a 38 day cycle   not PG as BFN and my scan had no corpus luteum 

Saskia - Please don't feel like that  everyone's problems are relative 

Sue - Sorry you are having a bad day! 

Ready -      

Thanks for all your hugs 

x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Its good to know that we are all in the same situation as far as BMS is concerned - dh makes me feel a little guilty sometimes when he says how frustrated he is and how other people 'do it' all the time - next time he says it I will have a little chuckle to myself knowing half the girls on here are in the same situation  

Sue - so sorry Emily is still ill - hopefully things will get better soon.

Saskia - hope you managed to get lots done today !

Karin - hope you and Emma get better soon  

Debs - try not to work too hard!! (like me )

Hi Strawbs and Pots


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

saskia, hope all the BMS paid off.  We always knew we'd need help beyond BMS so didn't try too long with it, but can imagine that your feelings are quite normal as you're going through the act for one reason as oppose to being a spontaneous wonderful moment between you two.  Hope Priya feels better real soon.  

Karin, I'm the same and have a weakness when it comes to buying things for Evan.  When at the mall, I always hvae to go inot the children's clothes stores or toy stores.  Sorry to hear that Emma is still not feeling well.  And oh no...now you're getting sick too? Hope you can fight it off.  Thanks so much for your kind words.  So sweet of you to be thinkng of me.  Rest and take care of yourself.

aweeze, thanks for the wishes.  

madison, welcome.  So sorry for your past icsi's that didn't work.  We had 4 BFNs last year so know how you feel.  The short protocol is supposed to help with poor response so I'l be crossing my fingers for you that it's your answer too.  

Marie, have fun at the playgroup.  Keep us posted on your progress.

Pots, good news that there is no cyst.  Silly question but how do you feel about doing ivf? It worked for you last time so chances are good this time around.  My thoughts are with you as I know you're under pressure from a time point of view. 

strawbs, guys are so different and I don't get how they do not get obsessed or think about it.  Thanks fort he wishes.

Sue, thanks hun.  Really hope you're right.  We have had some great news here recently with moomin and Marie.  Your poor girl.  Hope she feels better.  Sounds like lots of little ones are sick on here at the moment.

I'm the same as some of you have mentioned and have zero sex drive.  Think it's because my hormones have always been messed up.  

Yesterday my PMA started going downhill as I just have this awful feeling that this hasn't worked once again.  Am even picturing the follow up appointment with our dr of 'what's next' discussion. Was so upset was snapping at my father (on the phone) and dh.  Feel awful afterwards when I do as I so don't mean things and it's not their fault.  And to be frank, this is all my fault.  Sorry to write such a down post.


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - I cant complain about work, i do 1.5 days per week, its a bit quiet just now coming up to xmas so taking full advantage and coming on here  

R4F - How are you feeling?  i have a weakness for the kids sections in all stores wether it be for books, toys, clothes and my personal favourite shoes for DD  .

Karin -    Hope Emma feels better soon     Hope you dont come down with it   

Pots - You are very welcome  

Cath - I know you are a work-a-holic and love it  

Sue - Hope Emily is feeling better today   


Big   to everyone,


x Debs x  (still at work  )


----------



## 69chick

Hi everyone  

can you squeeze in another new one?
I too remember alot of you here when on our initial journey when TTC our son  - Marie, Edna, KW33, blondieh and madison  

I have been lurking for ages, as really feel somewhere in the middle, as DS is still BF at night, and Lister won't consider tx until BF is complete. Just thought it was time to 'come out' now and face my demons of yet more tx.

We have decided to have 3 more ICSI when the time comes, and I think the new year would POSSIBLY (hopefully very soon) be the time. I know I'm being extremely optimistic, but I've just got to try again - I know you'll all understand.

Anyway, its so good to see BFPs - makes me feel all squishy inside.

Bye for now - look forward to being a part of this thread.

Lisa x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Lisa and Welcome - Its good that you have a plan but hopefully you wont need all 3 tx's!!

Debs - lucky thing 1.5 days a week!! I do 4 days a week but that is mostly for my own sanity!!!

R4F - easier said than done I know but please try and take one day at a time, you are the same as me though, one day I was really positive, then really negative - there really is no way of knowing what is happening until the day you take the test so you must try and stay as positive as you can - you have some little fighters in there remember!!

Cath x


----------



## Stokey

Hello Everyone  

Just sending a big   to everyone. I know i have been AWOL this weekend its been mega busy.  Really sorry   I am hoping to get on tonight to catch up properly. I miss u girls.

A huge hello to the 2 newbies  its nice to have some new friends on here.

lots of love

ally x


----------



## ready4Family

debs, feeling too normal.  Shopping for our kids is the best.

69chick, welcome.  It's never too early to join.  Of course we all understand the strong desire to want another. that's why we're all here.  All the best to you.  Come and chat whenever you want.

Tiger, thanks for your words.  Guess you're right..if these 2 made it to blasts then they're real fighters.  Hope things are good with you.

Pots, hope things were really busy for you in a good way.  i.e.with fun things


----------



## KW33

Evening everyone,

Emma is much better today... thank goodness! She's actually eaten 3 meals today, first time since Thursday I think. I still feel grotty though.

*Ready* What's all this "it's my fault" stuff. You have told me on many an occasion that it's no-one fault.  Try to stay positive, we are all sending you loads of positive vibes   . *Cath* is right those 2 little embies are little fighters and are getting comfy as we speak.  PMA all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Ally* Looking forward to a long post from you and catching up on all your news. 

*Cath* You do sound like you have a busy job but that you thrive on it which is great. 

*Lisa* Welcome, all the girls here are lovely and so supportive. 

*Debs* Nice for you not to be too busy... and chat to us here!!! 

*Sue* Hope Emily is feeling better and you can both catch up on some sleep.

*Saskia* Sometimes it's nice to be "stuck" indoors especially when it's so cold and damp outside. Hope you stayed warm and dry.

Hugs

Karin

xxx


----------



## Marielou

Ready - If it helps, I had the exact same thoughts.  Had imagined seeing the Dr and asking him why it hadn't worked, was planning if we have more IVF or stop ... I felt sure I *knew* it was over.  This 2ww is hard    be kind to yourself. 

Karin - So glad to hear Emma is better - not nice when our babies are ill!

Lisa - Hello and welcome! 

Thank you for all the warm good wishes - very lovely and over-whelming!

Marie xxx


----------



## Stokey

Hello Hello Hello Hello!!!!   

Finally I can get on the computer in peace!!!  

What a busy weekend.

MIL was here ALL DAY friday and she only let me know last minute   I had so much to do as was holding a Jewellery party at one of my neighbours! I also do cheer aerobics on a friday at 6 till 7.  She never ever stops for tea but on friday she just announces at 5 "whats for tea?" I was going to eat after class but ended up rustling something up in record time just before I left.  I nearly threw it up in aerobics!! she was still there when I left for the party feeding Issy sweets and lollies at 8pm! I'm sure she did it on purpose coz she knew I was busy. very very frustrating woman!
slept 2 hours fri night and up mega early as had jewellery fayre on! that went quite well (better than the party) and then raced home for quick sandwich and was photographing a family in afternoon till teatime!! I didn't see Issy all day  
Then yesterday I had my great aunt and uncle round and we were entertaining as they haven't seen Issy for a year!  I was knackered but had to do a jewellery order then! and sort photos.
To top it all off the Mac has a "virus" so has been acting up. at least i managed to get on every now and then to catch up, especially Marielou and her wonderful news    

OK HERE GOES:

Katy - Hello and welcome  Good luck for Jan and your tx    it will be nice to get to know you.  

Moomin - Hope you and babs are well, keep us informed on your progress.  Its so lovely to hear such fab news 

Pots - Yay   no cyst thats excellent news. It does sound very intense hun I so hope it works the first time for you.  You deserve good luck hun.  COME ON AF 

Cath - Hi gorgeous how was your shopping trip? We went xmas shopping last week I got loads done especially in tesco sale.  I got Issy a gorgeous little glittery knitted hat with peak. I have been photographing her with it on, she looks so grown up!  a proper little miss.  I go through bouts of  poor DH one week I'm so horny and the next i don't want him near me! Hormones hey!  

Debs - Hi hun hope work was kind to you and not had to stressful day. 

strawbs - Hello hun, it sounds like we are all having a break from BMS at moment, hopefully we will get back in the saddle again soon, so to speak.  

Karin - Hope Emma continues to pick up poor little love and that you are ok too. Take care hun. On the clothes front I can't actually fit any more clothes etc in Issys bedroom need a bigger house!!  

Saskia - Bloomin weather, I'm sure I have SAD  I hope Priya is ok hun  

Lisa - Hello there  and welcome.  Its daunting but exciting taking that initiative and say we'll start tx again.  All the luch with the ICSI and as Cath said hopefully no 1 will work first off!! Look forward to chatting, they are such a lovely bunch of girls on here.  

Sue - How was the weekend?  Glad Emily enjoyed the fireworks.  Why is it that electrical stuff etc always goes wrong at the same time?? Our computer is up the spout and the phone has gne do-lally today.  It makes u want to scream    I hope you get yours sorted out soon hun.

R4F - Hello hun how are you holding up?  Don't feel bad about snapping, its perfectly normal when your hormones are all over the shop.  I remember being perfectly horrible to my mum in 2ww with Issy. and she knew why. They will understand.  Your half way there now, I can see by your ticker - i'll be thinking of you on 18th, I have everything crossed and double crossed. you so deserve the bestest news. Come on little fighters lets make it a hatrick      

I am very sorry if I have missed anyone.  

Right off to bed, another busy day planned tomorrow. I'll chat some more hopefully then.

night night xxxx

ally xx


----------



## Yellowheart

Morning!  Still no AF  day 45 

Ally - "What's for tea"   almost comical  glad you made it through the MIL visit 

Ready -    i am really hoping hard for you      

Karin - Hope E feels better soon 

Hi Cath, Deb, Lisa, Donna, BG, Strawbs, Saskia, Sue 

Love to everyone else 

Pots
  x


----------



## Yellowheart

Ooh!  We have been invited to Hamleys for a Christmas lunch with Santa   they are opening the store especially.  I am so excited that the Hamleys Santa will be HB's first father christmas encounter 

x


----------



## Marielou

Oh wow Pots, amazing!  Hamleys is opening just for you?!  Are you a secret celeb or something?!    Enjoy, enjoy!

Stokey - I'd love to go to a jewellery party, they must be lovely!  Probably spend far too much money though ....  

Did another test this morning, just to make sure - and yes, I wasn't dreaming!  Does anyone mind if I stick about until the first scan then I'll keep popping in to keep an eye on everyone until you join me ....

Marie xxx


----------



## moomin05

Marie - I have done 4 tests since finding out I was pregnant, would do more, but really need to spend the money on the rest of my christmas shopping now!!!!


----------



## Yellowheart

Marie - I would love to pretend i am a celeb  but no sadly not  it will be a big group of parents and children.  We got invited by one of DH's agencies  Please do stick around!


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

R4F -          Try to stay positive - I know it is very hard not to let those negative thoughts creep in.  Remember that you seemed sure you wouldn't reach this stage - so certainly don't take anything as definite.

Pots - Sounds lovely having lunch with Santa at Hamleys - I am sure LO will love it.  Hope AF comes soon.

Ally - Looks like you have been really busy.  Nice of your MIL to suddenly announce she was staying for tea    Hope you have a relaxing week.

Marie - Glad your weren't dreaming.  Do you have a date for a first scan?  Of course stick around - love to hear your progress.

Karin - Glad Emma is getting better.

Welcome Lisa - Good luck with everything.  Look forward to chatting to you.

Cath - I am sure most men think everyone else does it all the time - we otherwise though don't we?

Debs - Glad you are quiet at work and have time to chat (that is what work is for isn't it?)

Hi Saskia, Moomin, strawbs, Katy, Donna and anyone else.

E's cold seems to be lasting forever - she is still really snuffly and a bit grumpy.  Was crying when I left her at nursery school this morning which is very unlike her - felt very sad leaving her.  Seemed OK when I picked her up though.

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Karin, so glad to hear that Emma is feeling better.  Definitely good sign that she's eating.  Sorry...was just having a down day yesterday so my mind wasn't going to a good place.

Marie, funny that you also pictured the follow up appointment in your head.  Has it sunk in yet?  The worrying and doubts never stop do they?  He he...it's so often that you hear of women with BFPs doign HPTs again and again.  Oh please....STAY!

moomin, you too?  I laugh but I think I'd be the exact same way!  

Stokey, sorry that your MIL stopped in unannounced and at a bad time when you had so much to do.  Funny how she didn't check with you otherwise.  On the good side, at least she was there looking after Issy while you were out at your class?  Glad to hear that the jewellery selling went well and you had a nice visit with your aunt and uncle. You're right about the snapping...dh almost expects it.  Yep..half way there today. Yikes. Hope you survivie your busy day.

Pots, thanks hun.  Hope AF comes soon.  Or not - silly question but have you tested?

Sue, thanks for your encouraging words.  SOrry to hear that your DD is still not feeling 100%.  I know the feeilng..it's the worst when you leave them at tears at daycare.  Heartbreaking.

Still feeling down and discouraged, and probably more so as this morning I looked at a spreadsheet that I kept with our cycles last year.  I noted 'symptoms' that I felt during them and I wrote things like 'light headedness' and 'tired or strange feelign in my stomach'.  Exactly what I'm feeling this time around.  Is it my body fighting the embryos off?  Or perhaps just the meds. 

I have such a yen to go see one of my favourite musicals to cheer me up.  So when I return to work tomorrow, think I'll work out my reminaing vacation and book a Wed off and go see a matinee.  Musicals are definitely my addiction.  That's exciting taking your little guy to his first meeting of Santa.

Guess that's it from me.  Talk to you all later.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girlies

Karin - I have a very busy job but yes Im not happy unless Im totally stressed!! Good to hear dd is feeling better but sorry you are not  

Ally - do we have the same MIL - mine's exactly the same, I have a theory that is to do with what children they have - my MIL has two boys and I always see the same, women who only have boys end up being very interfering to their daughter-in-laws - if they had girls, bet they wouldnt be half as bad!!  sorry for all those with little boys  

Pots - how fab, we are off to London on the 22nd November and Hamley's is first on my list of places to go!!

Sue - sorry to hear that dd's cold is lasting for ages, I think Ruby has had a green nose since the day she was born!!!!

R4F - How you holding up hunny? just remember every pregnancy is different and symptoms you have on one pg might be totally different to other pg - please keep up some PMA!!!

Having a crazy busy day (again) today but doing ok - hope you are all well.


Cath xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Girls,


Marie - Feel free to stay as long as you like  

R4F -    Every symptom if different for every cycle i think, dont worry about it and please dont stress yourself over it  

Cath - Dont work too hard, im finishing in 5 minutes, ive done my 1.5 days for this week  

Stokey -    To your Mil, glad you were ok though.

Pots - How lovely to go to Hamleys for DS to see santa, DD saw a neigbour of ours dressed as santa last year and was a bit strange with him, he dresses up on xmas eve every year and comes round our estate, he's very authentic looking.


sorry girls, GTG, need to pick up DD from the PIL's


x Debs x


----------



## Tikki

hello,

how are you all?

today is DHs 39th birthday and we are at centre parcs until friday (i love wifi)... we have been out on our bikes this morning with barney in a trailer making siren noises and he is currently asleep so we are chilling watching the wildlife out of our villa window... so far we have seen ducks, blackbirds, bluetits, robins, deer, rabbit, moorhens and a rat!!

i have just skim read 4 pages so am trying to keep up but am always pretty pants at it...

Welcome 69chick, although I don't think i ever cycled with you i do remember you and lovely to see you again (so to speak).....

R4F- you know this up and down malarky is the nature of the beast so it is all normal to feel like this and means nothing..... 

marie- woo hoo hoo to you again...

moomin- congratulations on that little heartbeat!!

karin- pleased Emma is feeling better now and eating again... 

pots- sweetie, you are such an upbeat girl... I do admire you..   to you and lovely about Hamley's, the only time we took Barney he feel asleep as soon as we went through the door but DH made up for it in enthusiasm.... are you in London?

cath- i bet you have a large wardrobe!!! i love to shop but am not a dress kinda girl but i bet yours is al lovely and sparkley.... i am an expensive handbag kinda girl so have boxes and boxes of them.... Barney is frequently seen wandering round our house dragging a mulberry bag behind him.....

debs- i work 2 days a week which is just about perfect....

ally- you are very good to put up with MIL for a whole day, I cannot manage more than an hour with mine.. she is one of those women that has been dominated by a man her whole life and has no opinion of her own and will do anything to keep the peace...

hi to all others too....

on the subject of BMS, we don't bother with it in that i have a cycle that can vary between 20-40 days each month and i never used to ovulate and at the time of the treatment we had some male issues to so we just do it as and when rather than particularly trying... ivf had enough of an effect on our sex life as it is so don't want to add any additional pressure too...

finally, DH and i are feeling a little guilty as yesterday when we drove here we stopped to get ourselves some lunch from sainsbury's on the way and 'forgot' to get Barney anything!!! so we just gave him fruit and little bits of our sandwich and when we got here last night at about 5 he went and stod by the highchair as he was hungry and pretty much inhaled his chilli and rice!!!!! how bad are we?? 

tikki


----------



## Shoe Queen

Tikki - ah poor little ds - dd has a terrible appetitie (she has probs with her bowels) so she will never ever tell me shes hungry instead, i try to get food down her at every opportunity so dont think I would ever forget her lunch    yes I am loving my new dress but then I am a 'dress' kinda person, not really into handbags, only got a few nice designer ones which I tend to stick to but now shoes.......dont get me started................

Debs - you lucky thing, which I was finising soon! Enjoy the rest of your afternoon.

xx


----------



## Tikki

cath- i do love shoes and have a beautiful pair of manolo blaniks and jimmy choo flip flops but due to my size 7 wide feet and being tall i have never got used to feeling comfy in heels..... it sums me up to day that i have 4 pairs of ugg boots....


----------



## Shoe Queen

I looooove Ugg boots to but only wear them in the house - everyone knows me as 'shoe queen' and I never leave the house in anything less than 6inch heels (I am only 5ft 2 so eveylittle helps).  I have 2 pairs of Uggs, my first were bought 4 years ago in Australia, it was January and was 40 degrees but I saw these amazing Uggs at a fraction of the price (about £15) so I just had to have them - the sales assistant thought I was mad buying them in the 40 degree heat until I explained where I lived!!!!!


----------



## ready4Family

Cath, well I'm hanging in there. Not much choice, eh?  You've sure had a lot of busy days.  Hope you can take it easy real soon.  Impressed that you wear heals all the time.  I'm the same height but stay as a shorty as I'd trip if I tried plus they hurt my feet and back.  They do look awesome though so you're lucky.

debs, how nice that you get a private visit from Santa.

Tikki, happy bday to your DH.  Sounds like wonderful celebration.  Bet DS loves seeing all the rabbits.  Yeah...this is all such a rollercoaster. Ah...had to laugh at the story with missing getting Barney food.


----------



## Stokey

ooh ohh i want some uggs!!    I have a cheap imitation pair but need the real deal. I too have a thing about leaving house in them but i'm nearly 6ft so don't need the height.  I feel funny if I don't have a heel on though   wish I wasn't so tall!  I'd go round in gwen stefani type shoes all day!

My MIL has 2 sons as well I think we have the same one Cath, she drives me mad!  

hello everyone I'll be back on later!


ally xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Tikki - Im a bag girl too, i feel very lucky to have 3 Birkins an LV, a Cochinelle and various others, Here is DD trying to put her cup into my LV -







nedless to say she does not get any where near the Birkins, well only when Daddy's not around   she's started carrying around some of my smaller handbags   Happy 39th Birthday to your DH, if you think you are bad we must be worse cos we forgot to take DD's pram over to my PIL's this morning  , they only live 5 minutes away and i just walk home with her when i finish on a Tuesday, PIL's dropped her off today.

Cath - I love dresses too  

Stokey - Have a look at Emu's they are the same as Uggs without the price tag, i have 4 pairs  , i wear my black ones to work sometimes  .


----------



## Shoe Queen

Debs - how cute - hope it was just water in there!! Im not really a bag person, though do have an LV one and a Balenciaga (bought in NY).  Its funny how l/ones copy our style, Ruby has loadsa shoes/boots and can even walk perfectly in my high ones !! 

Ally - now Im jealous - would love to be tall 

R4F - no rest for the wicked


----------



## ready4Family

debs, cute photo!

Cath,


----------



## Yellowheart

I would love to be tall too  

Debs - Looooovely selection of bags and cute pic 

Ready -      

Cath -    

Tikki - Thank you for your lovely comment  Gosh i love Center Parcs, we are going there for my birthday in January   Have a lovely time 

Hey Alli, Sue and Saskia and all   

Pots
  x


----------



## strawbs

Hi ladies, need some technical help please, I am such a muppet

http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk257/strawbs_photo/DSC00335.jpg

http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk257/strawbs_photo/DSC00328.jpg

I havew managed to upload these photos and think I have re-sized one for a ticker, but it still says they are too big, how do I do this??

Thanks
strawbsxx

/links


----------



## ready4Family

Pots, thanks for the hugs.

strawbs, oh my gosh, your little one is so georgous!  You'll need to open the photo in some program like Paint, resize it (should be some option somewhere) and do a 'SAVE AS' (so you don't overwrite the original.  The photo won't be as big.


----------



## Stokey

strawbs your little boy is gorgeous!!! The most amazing eyes!    

I'm sorry I am no help with the technical side of things.

Enjoy center parcs Tikki and   DH!  

Evening everyone,  I am having a down day today. I watched a programme today called Extreme pregnancy, and although it was lovely to watch and so happy for both couples on the show as they went through so much to get their beloved children, I cried as i always do, it has made me convince myself that i won't achieve that pregnancy I so badly want.   I don't know why either but I just feel like poo.  I'm so sorry I feel very selfish especially when there are so many on this thread who have gone through so much more and R4F who is in 2ww, i must sound so stupid but really struggling today it seems to have hit me really hard. 

I hope you girls are having a better day.

allyx


----------



## ready4Family

Stokey, sending you big hugs.  Hun, you're NOT selfish at all.  We're all struggling with infertility and the pain is all the same.  Often the reality hits us at different times and its so unfair how it comes so easy to others (not that we wish others to suffer to, but why can't we conceive easily as well?).  Your feelings are real hun.  Big hugs.

Another hour or so until Evan comes home.  Dh is working late tonight so my father is picking him up from school and brining dinner.  Dh has been great not having me lift a finger as are our parents helping out with daycare pickup.  I do so miss not getting him though, but there are lots of stairs getting to his class so until we know the results, we'll let dh or our parents help.


----------



## Stokey

Thanks ready - feelin a bit better hun DH came home and gave me a big hug, which always helps.  sometimes things get a bit much don't  they! thanks for your big hug too!
I think you are very sensible letting parents and dh help for the time being, I would be exactly the same I would want to make sure I gave them little fighters all the help by taking it easy! You keep it up hun.
I bet the days are dragging now your half way, are you going to be naughty or will u wait for official T day?? Don't buy a test till the day before then there is no temptation in the house! so hard though.
well off to bed now have another J Party tomorrow so need all the beauty sleep I can get! 

night girls sleep well everyone

xxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ally -    dont feel guilty, we all have our own personal issues to deal with but we dont have to compare ourselves to other people, we have all been through a journey.  I felt very much like you last week, very down and upset - feeling more upbeat this week but I take every day as it comes and am still struggling.

As it is National Adoption Week this week, I have started to look into the possibility.  It is something I have always wanted to do but now as this year is drawing to a close I am starting to be a bit more pro-active.

R4F - hope you are feeling more positive today.

Strawbs - how cute is your little man - he is so gorgeous!

A Big hello to everyone else - gotta busy day ahead so will try and catch up later/tomorrow.

xx


----------



## strawbs

Just posting to see if my ticker appears it is in my profile bit but not showing on posts    

testing testing 123


----------



## strawbs

Nope, any ideas


----------



## strawbs

just deleted loads off my profile, I have 75 characters remaining (in case not enough space for ticker!)


----------



## strawbs

Thanks stokey, seems to be part done      .  Wouldn't mind but have only been on FF for years and years!!


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Went AWOL for a it as had myfriends 18 month old for the whole afternoon yesterday as she was having an operation bless her. Her husband was away so her mum went with her and I had her little boy. It was chaos but lots of fun!!!  When she came back she said that it was so nice as she knew he would be fine and she didn't have to worry... so sweet of her. The BMS continues  Don't feel like it has worked but just waiting for 1st Dec for appointment so might as well give it one last go  till then.

*Strawbs* What a beautiful picture of your gorgeous boy.

*Tikki* What a lovely way to celebrate Dh birthday... sounds totally idyllic.

*Ready* How you doing hun? It's so hard on the 2ww and I know you feel down but I have more than enough PMA for you!!!                                                   
   Now go and book a show!!! 

*Pots* Santa at Hamleys sounds fab... what a memory!!!

*Debs* Love the picture of your little Artful Dodger!!! 

*Ally*    We all have up and down days... be kind to yourself. You are sooo busy with the parties...!!

*Cath* What an amazing thing to be thinking about... good luck with whatever you decide on.

Hi to everyone else, piles of ironing (JOY!!) are calling my name!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

I should be sorting through my 100 emails but I'm addicted to FFs.

Stokey, glad that dh's hug helped you feel better.  Definitely there are times that it really hits us.  It's quite hard holding back as I feel guilty not doing stuff for Evan plus I miss it but since dh and our parents are offering then I'll let them to give this the best chance.  Don't think I'll do a HPT.  Last March I did one 3 days early and it was BFN and I had such an upsetting night.  Then next mornign I went to teh clinic due to an allergic reaction and they let me test early and it was a (light) positive.  So was devastated for no reason.  (Unfortuantely it was a chemical pregnancy).  Have fun at the party today.

Cath, good for you to start looking into adoption for all options. One way or another you will be a mommy again.

strawbs, like the added photo.

Karin, must have been chaotic but fun having the 18 month over.  Did he and Emma play nicely together?  Definitely doesn't hurt trying until your appointment.  You never know.  Thanks...I can use your PMA as I still feel like this hasn't worked.  As for teh show, I think I'm going to try for lottery tickets.  Good seats are quite sold out and I LOVE sitting up front in the first row.  And if I don't get them, then I'll just purchase for wherever I can get.  How's Emma feeling today?

Am back in the office today.  Was worried with every bump that the car went over driving here.  Although I just feel too normal...no different than when I left two weeks ago (well, less sore I guess).  Just want each day to pass to next Tues.  Was watching tv with dh last night and said to him taht in a week this time we'll know.  Very scary thought.


----------



## KW33

*Ready* Less than a week now...   Lottery sounds like a good idea.. but either way you know you'll have a good time.

Emma is slowly improving although still not herself. She did play nicely with her little friend yesterday and it was so cute to watch them together especially when they were making each other laugh. Awww....

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, figure my best chance for lottery is a Wed matinee so gonna try it.  Plus an evening or weekend show would mean being away from dh and Evan.  (It's We Will Rock You which I've seen many times so I won't miss out if I don't win front row seats). Hope Emma is 100% herself real soon.  Sounds like she had it bad.  It's the best seeing them interact witih each other isn't it?


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hello Mummys,

R4F - Another day closer to OTD, will you leave it til then to test?  do you test yourself or go to your clinic?                                  

Karin - Bet you were tired after looking after 2 toddlers, hope your friend is ok     Hope Emma is feeling better   

Strawbs - Love the cute pic.

Cath - Dont work too hard      Dh and i looked into adoption, cant remember if i mentioned it to you already, but the agency we wanted to go with wouldnt take us on as they wanted DD to be at least 5, they were a voluntary organisation with strong ties to our chapel, was thinking of having a word with our priest but Dh said to leave it just now, im going to speak to him tonight about maybe having another Tx next year, the local authority said it would not be a problem as they like to have a 2 year age gap between kids, they would take us on but because we want to move next year it will be a problem as it takes about 2 years according to the social worker i spoke to  

Ally -    



Hope you all are well,

x Debs x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

R4F -          Hope everything is OK being back at the office.  Glad you have been taking it easy.  Not long at all now - keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Karin - Glad Emma is improving - sweet when they start playing nicely together.

Ally -     Hope you are feeling better today.  Don't feel guilty we all have to deal with our own situation and it gets us all down sometimes and you shouldn't feel any less so just because you think others have been through more.  

Strawbs - Such a sweet photo of your LO.

Cath - Glad you have started looking into adoption - must feel nice to be doing something positive.

Debs - Love the photo - so sweet.

Tikki - Hope you have fun.  Oops, poor DS at least he got fed in the end.  My DD probably wouldn't have cared whether she was fed or not - she doesn't have a great love of food.

Hi Pots, Marie, Saskia, Moomin, Lisa, Katy and anyone else.  

Well DD seems a little better today was just a little sad this morning when I dropped her off no crying.  She was distressed last night and said her ear was hurting and she was asking to go to bed at 5pm - anyway she ate a cream cracker for her dinner and then went to bed about 5:50pm although she was really distressed and crying a lot - she went to sleep quite quickly and then woke up at 6:30am and seems better.  Hopefully that long sleep was all she needed.

Sue x


----------



## Tikki

hiya,

hello to all....

we are still at centre parcs and it is a lovely chilly but sunny day in the forest (barney is in bed)....

went out for dinner (at 5pm) last night but barney saw no need for a quiet meal as was tired from an hour in the pool where he was kicking so well with his arm bands and was also hungry so was a beast until the food arrived and then very good.... i ordered for him from the children's menu which included pannacotta which i thought would be very cosmopolitan for him but he behaved like i was trying to poison him by putting the spoon near his mouth- i the end i ate it.....

ready- i have never been an early tester as i prefer to just find out when forced so as i do not have to deal with it till  really have to... with Barney it was a blood test and after the call i went out and bought a clearblue so for just once in my life i could see a positive test and then was disappointed it wasn't darker!! in the end i realised i was looking at the wrong line and it was infact dark....

sue- hope DD is feeling better today, bless just a cream cracker for tea!!

cath- we used to talk about adoption and always thought we may do it for a 2nd but now that i have Barney i do not think i could do it although DH is still keen- but that is just me.... but National Adoption Week on GMTV always used to make me cry...

as did the news last night about that poor little boy in Haringey that was tortured by his mother and her boyfriend- it is disgusting that anyone can do that to a child...

karin- good on you with 2 18 month olds, did you every have twins in your nanny days? i have offered to mind my friends little boy who is 4 weeks younger than Barney as she is due to give birth any day but i am seriously hoping that she does not take me up on it.....

better go as DH moaning that we are away and i am on the computer- i suspect he want to look at football websites...

tikki

ps. hi to everyone else....


----------



## KW33

Ready Matinee is a lovely idea... and such a treat just for you.

*Sue* Glad your little one is starting to feel better, sometime sleep is the best thing for them sin't it?

*Tikki* Never had twins as a full time thing but did do a temp job. Hard work!!! I'm having my friends little boy also 18 months when she has her second in late Feb/ March time when she goes into hospital so it could be the middle of the night!!! 

It horrifies me what people can do to their children, as you say disgusting.

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

debs, will not be doing a hpt test.  Did one last year and it showed negative, but next day I got a positive at the clinic.  Needles to say, I shed many tears for no reason (but unfortunatley ended up being a chemical pregnancy).  That sounds like a strange restriction with the adoption agency requiring 5 years between kids.  

Sue, thanks. At least I have a desk job so it's not physically strenous.  Glad to hear that DD was better when you dropped her off at school.  If her ear keeps hurting, maybe you should take her to the dr incase she has an ear infection. Hopefully though it was just rest that she needed.

Tikki, sounds like you're having a wonderful time away despite the dinner issue.  Great that Barney was swimming with the floats.  He must have loved it.  That's funny that you did your hpt AFTER getting the blood work. Opposite from how it's normally done but I totally hear you wanting to see your result.  Only advantage to me doing it myself is that it'll be a work day.  So when I get the call that the results are in, I'll go to my car.  Either way, I know I'm going to cry.  Enjoy the rest of your trip.

Karin, yeah, looking forward to it.  Just ahve to wait a few days before I ask my boss for remaining vacatino days as I just got back.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good Morning ladies

Another day at the office for me   but long weekend - off tomorrow yippee!! Got parents evening tonight so dh and I are going to that, lots of mingling, nibbles and wine so looking forward to that!

R4F - not long left now, how are you finding being back at work?

Karin - Hi 

Tikki - so glad you are having a lovely time away.  I totally agree with you on the news yesterday - I was so shocked I was getting really upset listening to it, in the end I have refused to listen to anything else about the case - just breaks my heart, those people dont deserve children and then look at us, struggling to give so much love to a child - its just so unfair.

Sue - hope dd is feeling better today and thanks for your words, it does feel good to be doing something positive.

Debs - all authorities are different, ours state that if we have children they would ideally like a 2 year age gap as well (with dd being the oldest) so we would be looking to take on a child 2years and under but dont know how 'easy' they are to come by as I assume most people look to adopt babies and toddlers so we will just have to wait and see......

Hi Pots, Ally, Strawbs, Marie, Moomin and anyone else Ive missed......

Cath xx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Cath, lucky you for having a long weekend!  Any plans?  Not loving my job now but at least yesterday wasn't too stressful.  Just read back to Tikki's comment to you about the little boy being abused.  How absoltley awful.  Such an innocent child.  Something I just don't understand at all. 

It's not even 8am and I can't wait for the end of the day.  Can you tell I'm not happy to be back at work?  Oh well, what can I do.  Could be worse.

Had a counselling session last night. Had lots to fill her in with the past 3 weeks of our cycle.  She wanted me to book for next Wed again since we're getting our results on Tuesday (I don't usually go every week) .  And I can feel it...that like the other cycles this one hasn't worked.  The two that I did get a BFP I felt different.  Now I just feel too normal.  Wish I could be more optimistic like dh.


----------



## Shoe Queen

R4F - awwwh hunny    Its so hard this fertility journey and so very unfair that we have to go through it but I dont want to be beaten by it - there really is no way to tell until test day so until then you are still PUPO and I am going to be positive for you!!!


----------



## DiamondDiva

R4F - Once the weeked is over you only have 1 more day              , im    for you         .

Cath - Parents night sounds great.


Girls, i need some fashion advice, DH is graduating from uni on Tuesday and im not sure what to wear,  i was thinking of wearing a black silk chiffon knee length dress with either red shoes, cardi and bag or dress with a purple cardi, bag but black shoes as i dont have purple ones,  the dress, a black cardi with a silk chiffon back with large sequin flower outline on the back and front, everything is from Coast, its either that or some trousers and something, might go shopping tomorrow, any ideas?  what would you wear, i want to be smart but not too dressed up that im out of place, theres a small reception after the graduation so want to look good for DH so i dont show him up   , My PIL's and mum are coming too.


Hope you all are well,

x Debs x


----------



## ready4Family

Cath, thanks.  Yeah...PUPO...which is why I'm terrified for Tuesday and am now in a safe zone.

debs, thanks as well.  Congrats to dh.  Haven't been to a graduation since my own but I think a simple dress (not a formal party dress) or a suit would do well.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Debs - queen of fashion advice coming up:

I would definitely go for the red shoes   then with something understated (not trousers) definitely the black dress with the black cardi (with the sequin flower).

cath xx


----------



## Stokey

debs - ditto above.  Red and Black is very "in" at present. Have a nice time. 

hello everyone 

hopefully back on tonight

see u later

allyx


----------



## strawbs

Red shoes................. I love red shoes!!

Think that is unanimous (sp?)

R4F     

got my ticker to work finally!!

Hi ladies, sorry flying visit F has just been sick on his activity station so many crevices uuurrrggghhhhh

strawbs xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Strawbs - uuurrrggghhhhh dont envy you!


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi everyone,

Strawbs - Hope you manage to get cleaned up.

Debs - I am really bad at fashion advice and can't visualise anything - have to put in on to see.  I would suggest listening to Cath.  The dress and cardi sound nice though - sure you could never show him up.

Cath - Wish the parents evening at E's school was like that - in and out in ten minutes and not even a seat.  I suppose you have to pay to send her there though and she is not 3 yet - so that it was happens with free education.

R4F -          There really is no way of telling just yet - hard I know though not to torture yourself with thoughts.   Thinking of you.

Tikki - Glad you are having a good time.  The swimming sounds like fun.

Hi Ally, Pots, Karin, Marie, Moomin and anyone else.

DD seems much more like herself today.  Although she has fallen asleep now so will never go to bed tonight - will try to wake her in a minute but I know she will be grumpy then.

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Sue - glad to hear dd feeling better - falling asleep at this time aaarrgghhh if Ruby did that she would be a nitemare when I woke her up - best of luck    I guess it will be a boring parents evening when dd starts school but for the last 2 years its been fun - but yeah I guess you're right, we pay extortionate fees to send her there and thats not about to change anytime soon.  Her school starts in January but only from 12.45pm - 3.15pm - thats ok if you dont work but because I do and I have no family close that can help out it means forking out another 2 years worth of fees until she starts full time education!!!

Oh well - catch up with you lovely ladies at some point tomorrow.

Off to get my free wine!!

Cath xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

strawbs, yah for your ticker!  Glad you finally got it.  Hope your ds feels better real soon.

Sue, thanks.  You girls are great.  Glad to hear that DD is feeling better.  Hope it wasn't too hard waking her.

Cath, is Ruby at a daycare now or a different kind of school?  We have the exact same problem with schooling.  Evan can start junior kindergarden in September, but its only Mondays, Wednesday and alternate Fridays (or Tues and Thurs).  Day is from 9-3:15pm so what are we supposed to do with him other days of the week plus outside of those hours?  LIke you, we'll be keeping him in daycare for the next 2 years and paying $$$ for it.


----------



## KW33

Evening everyone,

Finally got a moment to myself. Dh2b home so he's playing with Emma. Been baking all day as Dh2b birthday on Saturday so baked chocolate cookies, flapjacks and muffins for him to take to work and a cake for Saturday... phew!!!

*Strawbs* Ticker is looking good!! 

*Sue* So glad DD is nealry back to her normal self although don't envy you having to wake her!! Emma is finally getting back to normal being her smiley, cheeky self... I've missed it while she's been poorly.

*Cath* Enjoy the wine... yum!!

*Ready* PUPO PUPO PUPO!!!! Stay positive hun... you are well over halfway now and I think of you everyday, sending you  and     

*Debs* Think you should listen to Cath... Sounds like a great outfit and one I would have suggested. Like Ally Said it's very "now" too.

Hi to Pots, Marie, Tikki, Moomin and everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Tikki

Hello.

How are you all?

Karin- you sound just like Nigella with all of your baking and how good are you making him a cake AND bits to take to work... I love baking but try to restrict it as it always needs to be eaten too and have no will power to resist.... Do you have a date for DH2B to become just DH?

Ready- I just second what everyone else says, you really never know....       for you....

Cath- how was your free wine? hopefully not cheap and warm which these things always are in my experience......

Sue- was she grumpy when you woke her? pleased she is feeling better....

Strawbs- is the sick all cleaned up? Barney was eating oranges on Sunday in a cafe, gagged on a bit of skin then puked and DH caught it all in his hand- nice!!!! Last time he did that we were in church at a christening and he gagged in the order of service and I caught it instead.....

Debs- I too am with the red shoes and black.....

Today is out last day at Centre Parcs and it has pretty much rained all day but we have still had fun.... We went out in the rain this morning puddle hunting and were filming Barney playing in one when he tripped and went face down getting drenched and then bursting into tears... When we watched the footage back you can hear DH laughing at this fall point and the camera goes very shaky from this- we are cruel parents!!!!

Have been swimming again this afternoon as he has been doing good kicking again but it is a wave pool and they signal the machine starting up with a tarzan cry and each time it happened he looked terrified and would run into my arms and cling on- it was so cute!!!! He is going through a very mummy phase at the moment so I take my hugs where I can get them.... Then we went out foe dinner again which involved lots of bad behaviour until he got fed but luckily lots of other naughty kids around too......

My friend had a baby yesterday, she has one who is 4 weeks younger than B and had another boy yesterday.... Apparently all happened in about an hour before anyone could get there..... I am a little, cannot think of the right word to describe it but I am sure you know what I mean, but do not begrudge her too much as although both her pregnancies have been natural she tried for 3 years before the 1st and had numerous failed IUIs and was just about to start IVF..... and also as she did it so quick at home no childcare issues so now I just look generous for having offered to look after her 1st.....

Tikki. xx


----------



## becca

r4f- still checking on you daily hunnie, got everything crossed for you.

hi to everyone else xx


----------



## ready4Family

Evening all,

Karin, you've certainly had a busy day in the kitchen.  Happy birthday to Dh2b.  So sweet of you to make all the items.  Enjoy your time to relax.  Thanks for your support.

Tikki, thanks as well.  Great that you've made the best of your last vacation day in the rain.  Barney sounds like such a cutie with how he'd run to your arms.  So wonderful with your friend conceiving naturally after trying lots of fertility treatments.  

becca, thanks hun.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Just a quickie from me, had a fab night last night, the wine wasnt too warm so that was ok but ended up being the only parents left so we took some of the staff to the nearby pub - it was a late night and feeling rather fragile at the moment so will catch up with personals later

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Cath, glad you had such a nice night.  How cool that you ended up socializing with the staff. What time did you get to bed (or should I not ask?)?

HOw is everyone today?  What's up for the weekend?
Evan has a birthday party on Sunday.  I debating on tagging along or not as it's for our friend's daughter, but I'm thinking I'll let dh take him.  I'm worried that I won't be able to sit down and rest or take it easy and will feel obligated to help out with things.  Then I'll get stressed that I've overdone it.  Will go shopping with dh tomorrow though for a present as I don't think he'd do very well (or appreciate) finding her some kind of princess present.

Yesterday had some cramping after lunch into the evening so don't know if this means anything....a good sign or that AF wants to make its ugly appearance.


----------



## DiamondDiva

R4f - Try not to think about the cramping too much, i know easier said than done, but you'll drive yourself   , ive done it myself, have a nice day shopping for the birthday gift tomorrow, i got DD all of the disney princess dolls and put them away for her 2nd birthday as well as all of the other toys ive got her   

Cath - Sounds like it was a late one, hope you feel ok now or are you still hungver?  

Tikki - Centreparcs sounds fab, too far away for us to go to i think, enjoy your last day, has your DH had a good birthday?

Karin - What kind of cake did you bake?    flapjacks, muffins and cookies sounds fab, hope DP has a lovely birthday tomorrow.

Sue - Did your DD go to bed ok last nite?


Thanks for the fashion advice everyone, especially Cath   , im going to wear what you suggested, now off to have a quick bit of lunch as DD is asleep, i'll get to eat a whole meal by myself  


x Debs x


----------



## ready4Family

debs, thanks.  How fun to have bought her lots of princess dolls.  Guess I'll never get to buy those for Evan but at least I can shop for girly things for our friend's kids (who ironically all have girls).  Great that you've decided what to wear.  Have a great time at the graduation.  You must be very proud of dh.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hello,

R4F -           It is annoying that cramping can mean anything but I got the worst cramps closer to test day when it was BFP.  Hope it is a positive thing for you      

Debs - It's nice when you get to have a relaxing lunch while they are asleep.  DD went to bed OK considering she didn't go to sleep until quite late but she still stayed in bed and didn't make a fuss.

Cath - Sounds like fun.  Hope you are feeling better now.  It is a pain that they get offered this free education but like you say if you work then it really is no good to just have 2 1/2 hours.

Tikki - Sounds like you have had a nice time.  Bless Barney about the Tarzan call.  DD wasn't too grumpy when I woke up her fortunately.

Karin - That sounds like a lot of baking - sure it won't be long before Emma wants to help too.  It nice when LOs get back to themselves - I always feel relieved and happy to see DD being loud again (although remind me of that when I am next complaining about it!).

Hello everyone else    Hope you all have a good weekend.

Have got lunch with FF girls from my clinic thread tomorrow so really looking forward to that.  Got DD's first school photo yesterday it is lovely.

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Sue, good to hear that cramps can end in a BFP.  Have a great lunch tomorrow with your FFs.  So wonderful to meet up with them in person.  It's exciting getting our little ones school photos.  Makes them so grown up.


----------



## moomin05

R4F - I had some horrendous cramps before getting my BFP on my 2 ww - keeping everything crossed for you.

Sorry not been around much but really struggling at the moment, with sickness and tiredness, but all in a good cause.

Also angry as work seem to be ignoring my emails about reducing my hours etc, sent to both my team leader and my manager and nothing     might just go sick instead until I feel able to cope with working full shifts


----------



## Tikki

ready- i also had cramps on my 2ww with barney.....


----------



## ready4Family

moomin, thanks for letting me know that you had the cramps.  Let's hope I follow your footsteps. Sorry you're suffering from tiredness.  Is the mornign sickness bad?  I do hope it eases up for you.  And hope you're able to reduce your hours as requested.  Hunt them down and ask them in person if they don't respond.

Tikki, thanks as well. You girls are giving me hope (but I wont' get too excited as I don't want extra dissapointemnt)


----------



## moomin05

problem is I never really get to see them, as my manager works in a completely different building from us at the moment, and my team leader tends to finish at 2pm and I start at 2pm, and neither of them work weekends.  Hoping my GP will respond soon.  I am seeing her again on mOnday for acupuncture so will try and speak to her then, if not will try and make an appointemnt to see her.  All I know is work is killing me at the moment and the thought of working this weekend is not appealing, but can't go sick as no staff in,


----------



## KW33

Eveing all,

*Ready* I also had severe cramps with both my BFP's (to the point of I threw the HPT away and had to go and buy another one a few days later!! )!!! Please try to stay positive...   

*Moomin* Poor you, do you think that they are "avoiding" your emails on purpose? Sorry to hear you are feeling so awful, I remember how it felt so you have my full sympathy 

*Sue* How lovely to meet up with some FF's. I've only done it a couple of times with the girls from the area that I used to live in but it was brilliant. Emma is totally back to her loud self now and I found myself thinking today "where's the volume button?!" 

*Debs* Baked a nice light fruit sponge then covered it with honey and added sugar. Then put icing letters on it to say Happy Birthday Daddy. So cute.

*Cath* Hope you are now feeling recovered from your parents evening!! 

*Tikki* Me... like Nigella!!!    Dh2b just laughed when I told him that.  Originally we were going to get married this december then we decided to put it off so we could try for another baby  Which is obviously taking some time so we are now thinking Dec 2010 no matter what!!! Glad you've had a lovely time at Centre Parks.

Hi to Ally, Pots, Marie, Moomin and everyone else.

We are having a quiet night tonight as it Dh2b birthday tomorrow and we have his parents coming for lunch then my best friend is coming to babysit and we are going out for dinner. Quite excited about giving him his presents as Emma has made (with a bit of help from Mummy ) a pottery coaster with her handprint on it which I know he'll love.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone

Feeling ok just really tired - Ruby and I have had a fab day, did lots of shopping - dont panic only food shopping!! and my friend (and work colleague) unfortunately is going through this fertility journey also and she found out today it was a BFN for her, Ive been with her every step of the way and feeling her emotions also as it has taken me back to my tx, anyway I bought her some flowers so popped into work to give them to her, then we went to our local gym and took Ruby swimming - dh is now glued to the Rugby, dd in bed so a chance to catch up!

R4F - If its any consolation, I actually look for cramping in my 2ww as for me its always been a positive sign, I had them really bad (esp in my back) with Ruby and my last tx when I started cramping, I knew it was positive and I got another BFP (not to be though  ) dont give up just yet - you are almost there!! I think I would let dh take ds to the party, as you say you dont want to be stressing at this stage and you will have some time to relax (hopefully) if you stay home.

Karin - sounds like youve got a lovely weekend planned - how are the wedding arrangements coming along then? 

Moomin - sorry to hear you have been suffering, sickness is just the worst isnt it, I had it all day every day for 9 months!!!  hope work respond soon for you.

Sue - I just love school photos, the only thing I always ask is that her hair looks tidy!! Enjoy your lunch tomorrow, sounds like fun.

Debs - so glad you have gone with our advice - I looooove red shoes! got a pair myself they are wicked, brighten up any outfit.

Pots - Hope you are ok hun x

Ally - Hows it going hunny, are you having a nice weekend?

Strawbs - hope you are well.

A big hello to anyone ive missed (brain still a bit fussy!!)

Cath xx


----------



## Stokey

I am here girls just got in from cheer-aerobics and about to have KFC - starving!!!  

I'll try and catch up later 

love me
xxxxx


----------



## ready4Family

All these stories of cramps are encouraging..but not going to get my hopes up.  Never had them with Evan or our chemical pregnancy.

moomin, you definitely have to take care of yourself first.  Work comes second and is unimportant in the grand scheme of things. Good for you for going to your GP.  

Karin, have a wonderful bday celebrations for dh2b.  So sweet of Emma to have made him something. Bet it'll be his best present.  So precious.  And you certainly went to a lot of work for him with all the baking.  

Cath, sounds like you had a nice day with Ruby.  Am so sorry about your friend.  We totally understand what eac other is goign through and get estatic when we hear of FFs BFPs but cry with them when they get BFNs.  Sounds like you're a good friend to her.  Yeah..think I've pretty much decided to let dh take Evan to the party and i'll just rest up at home.  Don't want to do anything that I'll regret afterwards and blame myself.

Stokey, enjoy your KFC.


----------



## strawbs

R4F.... I had horrendous cramps with my BFP sometimes took my breath away, they lasted the whole of the 1st tri.  I didn't know I was pg and was convinced my body was still reacting from the ivf or trying to have an af (only have 2 a year so know about it when I do) keep       


strawbs xx


----------



## saskia b

Hello ladies I'm back.....

Has been a very hard few days as my laptop has been at the menders shop and I have missed this soooooooo much! Can't believe I have just had to catch up on 6 pages....bear with me while I try and catch up a bit.

Nothing much else happening here for me....cd21 ish so another week or so and then hopefully I can book in for next scans/stimms/IUI...like some of you have said though, I too have been feeling a bit low and a bit as if things are not going to change, and all these attempts at tx are futile (but hopefully its just a phase and next week I'll be cheerier again)

Hope you are all well....

Ready- Sounds like you could do with a big   ! Sending you lots of   I really hope you can stay positive until OTD hunny, hoping and praying for you    

Cath- Wow wine at your parents evening...sounds like you are on good terms with the staff there too. So what are your plans for the weekend...shopping by any chance

Karin- Glad to hear your little one is better now, enjoy DH2B's birthday meal etc.

Tikki- Hope you had a great time at centerparcs...we go most years (large family get together) and its great for kids ( and adults too) Which one did you go to? We are going 12th Dec for weekend and have booked Priya in to see Father Christmas, loads of xmas stuff on in Dec so REALLY looking fwd to it.

Sapphire- Hope you enjoyed your lunch with FF's, sounds lovely...

Well gotta go as its taken me soooo long to read everything, will catch up again over next few days. Hi to everyone else Ally, Pots, Debs, Strawbs, Moomin and anyone I have missed


Back again soon

Saskia x


----------



## Macmillan

R4F -         keep positive if you can, am thinking about you

Bec  x


----------



## ready4Family

strawbs, thanks for another example of cramps with a great outcome.

saskia, sending big hugs your way too.  It's so hard when month after month you see no result.  Am hoping this IUI gives you that BFP.

Bec, thanks hun.


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

Ready  - I keep checking up on you, I too had cramps with good outcomes - but I know how hard it is to hear these sotries and think 'but that won't happen to me' - I used to think that, or not want to get my hopes up because I was sure it hadn't worked anyway.  

Anyway,  I really hope you're wrong and those embies are snuggling in nicely   

Marie xxx


----------



## becca

r4f- i had really bad cramps to hunnie on both of my pregnancies....still checking daily for your undates xx


----------



## ready4Family

Marielou, so sweet of you to check in.  Very true...just don't believe we can get a BFP after all our tries last year.  Crazy since why bother then goign through this , but guess gota hold on to hope.  Hope you're doing well.

becca, thanks for the note about the cramps.

Karin, happy birthday to dh.  Hope you're all having wonderful celebrations!

Well today I feel completley normal again.  Yesterday I was worried AF was on its way (really felt it near dinner as the cramps were really strong and I was bloated), but today I feel completley normal again.  Guess which ever way it is, I'm going to worry.  

Dh out with Evan now at the mall as I decided to take it easy at home this weekend.  Gonna catch a movie on tv to help pass the time.  Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## strawbs

sorry just popping on for a rant..... wnet out for a few drinks with one of my nct girls, she had told another of the girls (who I really do not like, she is sooooo narrow minded, snobby and feels the need to comment on my babies' size etc etc, she has no clue about real life, sorry I digress) that we were going out and she just happened to pass by the pub    , yeah right didn't want to feel left out more like.  anyway the girl I was out with knows about my IF and m/c etc, but the other does not (to my knowledge, althought the other girl may have told her).  Anyway got to talking about retunring to work, I am already back, never left-own business so can't.  The gilr I don't like was saying well I am going back on gradual return so I get all my money but need to get pg after a few months so I get my mat benefit.  She then went on to say she couldn't think of anything wosre than having to deal with 2 children, but she needs to think about another so she doesn't have to return to work for any long period of time.  gosh I wouldn't wish IF on anyone but sometimes wouldn't it be refreshing for it to hit someone like her.  Me on the other hand would love the opportunity to be a mum again as it has been the best thing that has ever happened to me.  I just feel so sad that already even 6months after the birth of my LO it is going to start happening the announcements, the unfairness of it all.  I even asked her if she had got her periods back yet (we are all still BF), she said that was too personal a ques to ask and tbh I was only asking as I have not got mine back and know I prob wont, god she does my head right in!!

xx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Just popping in again to check up on Ready!   Ooo 2 days til testing, still have everything so tightly crossed for you      ...but just one word of advice...stop analysing symptoms or lack of!!! (Easier said than done, I know!  )There really is no rhyme nor reason to it, only time will tell.

Will be back in 2 days, hopefully to join in the celebration!  

Hello to everyone else...     

Love Jo xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

strawbs, what  This woman is totally having another child all for the wrong reasons.  I totally hear you with the IF thing.  Life can be so cruel with those of us that want it so bad and we have such trouble and those that dont want it or for wrong reasons get pregnant at the drop of a hat.  Sending you hugs as I can imagine your anger and hurt.

Jo, ah thanks hun.  I know in reality I shouldn't analyze what I feel..or don't.  Just can't help it.  Even dh who has never been involved emotionally in IF is constantly asking how I feel.  Thanks again for your wishes...means so much. LOVE your new photo of Lola kising her little sibling to be.  So beautifyl..and y're looking fantastic!


----------



## Yellowheart

Just popping in to see how Ready is doing  everything crossed for you   

Will keep up from now on i promise!

Pots
x


----------



## ready4Family

Thanks Pots!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Strawbs    I have felt your pain many a time and as time goes on it doesnt get any easier and people still leave me speechless with their tactless comments - I often feel that way, wouldnt wish this upon anyone but then sometimes, wish it would hit those people who get it so 'easy' - try not to let her drag you down (easier said than done) but keep positive!

R4F - nearly at the last hurdle, hope you are ok these last few days  

Sugar - Hi, great photo x

Hi Bec & Marielou - hope you girls are ok.

Saskia - hope you are feeling a big brighter hun, Im due to start BMS and as much as I want a baby just really dont feel like doing it lately but then I guess I'll never get my natural pg that way!!

Hey Issy - how you doing gorgeous?

Hi Pots

Ive had a fab weekend, yesterday did more shopping for xmas decorations, went out for lunch - just dd and I, dh has been working all weekend, then visited my mum, my sister was going out so she insisted I did her makeup and put her outfit together (I knew I shouldve been a stylist - instead I work for financial advisers - Im wasted there ..... ) anyway, we all gathered at my grans this afternoon and we've had a ball, Ruby has been keeping us entertained with her microphone, signing and dancing and telling us all what do to, she's been really wicked this weekend and has had me in stitches, such a fab tonic - I sometimes feel guilty for wanting another child as do I want to spoil what I already have?? what will be, will be eh!?

Back at work tomorrow......


----------



## Yellowheart

Aah Ruby sounds like such a cutie Cath  It is so hard to stop yourself feeling so ungrateful, but you must  I think those who have suffered from infertility will always find it effects us.  We will never be carefree or nonchalant about having more babies, it will never be easy  but i know i would never be flippant, or presumptious in my position now.  We are deserving and we know so well how much love we could show another baby, because we want them so much  the others can be just so ignorant     

  for you Strawbs

Day 50 for me today and i am wondering if i will ever have another AF


----------



## strawbs

R4F... home straight now       coming your way

Tiger-I think sometimes because we know how special being a mum is makes it even harder, glad you had a nice weekend with ruby

Pots-sorry to hear about the wayward af, I know just how frustrating it is, hope it makes an appearnce soon

Hi to Karin, becca, marielou (and bean!), sugar, bec and saskia

thanks for the support aftre my rant last night, really shouldn't post when had wine!!  I am over her now, some people are just not worth wasting emotions on positive or negative.

My poor baby is full of a cold, along with teething, last night I could just not settle him, ended up putting a mattress in his room and then ended up putting him in the bed with me!!  (oops, he slept, I didn't sleep a wink!), noticed too tonight that he is getting quite bad eczema behind his knees poor thing!

off for something naughty to eat mmmmmmmm maybe a syrup sponge and custard/cream or both!

xx


----------



## ready4Family

Cath, sounds like you had a fantastic and busy weekend.  Ruby must have been such a sweetheart putting on her show.  The're such entertainment aren't they? DO NOT FEEL GUILTY FOR WANTING ANOTHER!!!  People without IF issues don't so why should we? We deserve to have another just as much as the next person. And wanting another has nothing to do with not being grateful for what we have becasue we on here certainly know that we forever love our little one and are so grateful for them.

Pots, maybe you should get checked out if AF hasn't come yet.  I stopped getting them completely because of my pcos.

srawbs, you can post whenver hun.  You were upset and we're here to listen.  Hope your little one feels bette real soon.    Evan also had eczema when he was young.  Dr gave him some cream that cleared it up quickly.


----------



## saskia b

hi everyone,

Just a quickie....

Ready- You're almost there, hope you are calm and positive, sending you so much   and   and  . You deserve this so much.....Did you ever book yourself that show btw??

Strawbs-   To the idiot that gatecrashed your evening and RUINED it! We all know someone just like this... I'm sure they are sent to test us...as if we are not tested enough! Well done for not letting it get to you anymore though  

Pots- CD 50   Really hope she shows her face soon...sounds like she's playing tricks on you (which I am sure you could do without...)  

Cath- Aw Ruby sounds like such fun at the moment, what a great age. Don't feel bad about wanting a family, it has no reflection on your appreciation of Ruby   and as others have said people without IF have no guilt hey? As for the BMS...not sure if you feel the need to play out your predictions as the psychic told you?? Can't remember if she told you that you would conceive naturally next time, and if thats the case then it sort of makes you want to give it your best shot in case she's right   ( Is similar for me in a way) 

Anyway, have been to my parents today for a little family get together, it was lovely, but tired now as only just got back. 

Catch up again soon my lovely FF's.....

Saskia x


----------



## dippy3

Hi all
Sorry not been around been trying to work out what we're going to do ref trying again or not and with who. So anyway we are going to stay with our original clinic and consultant. gonna make appointment today to see them. Prob in Dec then we're prob start treatment Feb/March if all goes well and tests all come back ok.

Anyway I really came on to wish Ready all the luck in the world you so deserve it.     
Take care all back later for proper catch up
Donna.x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning GIrls,


Cath - Sounds like you had a fab weekend, Ruby sounds like such a wee character.

R4F -                                   How are you feeling today?  hope you are ok.

Donna - I remember feeling good to finally make a decision with TX, well done, its not esay.

Strawbs - Hope your DS is feeling better       to that awful person going on about having another Lo so she can get her mat leave again, if only it were that easy.

Pots - Hope AF shows soon  

Karin - back to CD1 today for me, if theres one think i like about clomid its that i have mostly 28 day cycles instead of 34 days normally.


On a new shift at work now, doing all day Monday and Wednesday afternoon, not too happy about it but i need to work unfortunatley.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Donna - glad you've made your decision, bet you feel a little better now? Hopefully you wont have to wait to long for your appointment.

Saskia - sounds like you had a lovely day, I love family gatherings!! Im really tired too after my hectic weekend.

R4F & Strawbs - Ruby also had eczema when she was a baby, she never had it on her legs or arms but she had it really bad on her chest, it got so bad at one point that one of the patches has scarred her chest but the doctor gave her some steriods and it cleared up and touch wood has not had it since, although I have noticed she is starting to get some around the top of her legs (bottom), I think its where her elastic lies on her knickers - am hoping it will get better in time.

Thank you ladies for your reassuring words about wanting another one - I know I am desperate for another one but after this weekend was wondering whether I would be upsetting the balance in the house but its silly really as I would love Ruby to have a brother or sister - she keeps talking about her 'sister' all the time, I asked her yesterday who her sister was, she said 'my sister is baby Saul' - I was laughing to myself (Saul is my sisters little boy) - so cute!!

Pots - day 50, is that quite normal for you? my longest cycle was about 40 days and then I was pulling my hair out cos I was so pre-menstrual - do you feel like AF is on her way? Cant the doc give you something to bring it on?

Debs - dont work too hard!!

Cath xx


----------



## Yellowheart

Cath - No i have never had a period this late before  i feel so hormonal and kind of ready to burst TBH  once again, am not allowed to take anything to alter my cycle so have to wait  i feel like my GP and Gynae are just ready to write me off  Bless Ruby  

Donna - Well done on the decision 

Hi Debs and Saskia


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - Dont ever feel guilty about wanting another, if we were fertile couples we wouldnt even be thinking like this   

POts - Is there nothing your GP or Cons can give you to bring AF on?


----------



## Marielou

Hellooooo! 

Ready - Your testing date is sooooo close now, wishing you all the very best    I really want this for you!   

Cath - Wanting another baby is such a natural feeling, debs is right, if we were fertile we wouldn't even be considering our feelings as right or wrong.  

Pots - Have you thought about testing?  Or is it impossible?  

Donna - Fab news, let us know if you get that appt booked!  What tx are you hoping to have?

strawbs - Poor baby  I can't believe the cheek of that woman, its not fair, is it?  I also don't think your question was too personnal given the subject matter!

Debs - Are you still going with the clomid, or taking a break?

Marie xxx


----------



## Yellowheart

I have tested a few times   BFN sadly.  Can't even induce period as that pill would be bad for my cycle  i have emailed my gynae oncologist so hopefully he can suggest something 

Marie - When is your first scan?


----------



## DiamondDiva

Marie - Have you booked an early scan?  thinking about stopping the clomid, but talking about more TX in the new year, probably around March or April, but need to speak to DH about it further as he's not sure about it as he wants to TTC more ourselves 1st but really dont see the point, we've been doing it this way for about 18 months now and nothing has happened, think Hannah was our 1 and only miracle that way and we need to try other avenues for a 2nd child.


----------



## Marielou

My scan is next thursday - 27th     - the midwife rang last night and she is coming for a booking in appt on tuesday 25th - left me on a high for the rest of the night, tbh am still in disbelief that we were so very lucky     

Debs - Hope you and DH can come to some mutual conclusions-  must be hard as you've had a natural miracle but as you say, 18 months in and nothing happening and you want to get on with things for #2 .... all the best!  

Pots - Sorry to hear that    Hope she arrives for you soon!

Marie xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all - hope you all had a good weekend,

R4F -           Got everything crossed for you for tomorrow        

Marie - Loads of luck for your scan      

Pots - Sorry you still have no AF.    

Debs - Hope you and DH decide on a way forward.

Cath - Everyone else is right you should definitely not feel guilty about wanting another      Love your story about Ruby entertaining everyone - how sweet.

Donna - Hope you get your appointment sorted.  Good luck.

Saskia - Glad you have had a nice family get together.  Hope you get sorted for booking IUI and hope you are feeling better and not too down now    

Strawbs - How awful for you to have to listen to that ungrateful woman and her selfish reasons for wanting another     Hope the eczema improves soon - I had eczema as a child always used to get it back of knees but I grew out of it - hope your LO does do. 

Hello to everyone else.

Had a lovely FF lunch Saturday - nice to meet people you have been chatting to and put faces to names.  We won Night Garden playdoh at Toysrus - it is really nice and you can make all the characters - another present for DD for Christmas and nice that we didn't have to pay for it.

Sue x


----------



## Tikki

hi,

lost my email reminder for some reason so just marking at the moment and will hopefully be back later.... (got to write an application for a course at work and a cv whilst Barney is napping......)

see you later,

tikki


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

I am grumpy as I came on yesterday to send *Ready* some positive vibes and my post isn't here!!!!    Anyway Emma is truly better now and getting into all kinds of mischiel again so I know she's well again!!  BMS has stopped for us now and it's the usual age long wait for AF   CD28 today but could be anytime up til 37 so not holding my breath.

*Ready* It's so close now... I have everything crossed for you. The clinic do your bloods don't they? How quickly do you get a result? Want to know when to check for your (very good ) news.

*Marie* Next Thrusday... wow... very excited for you. Must seem ages away at the moment but I'm sure Ethan will keep you busy and the time will fly.   

*Debs* Sorry that the witch arrived. We are kind of thinking the same that Emma was our little "natural" miracle and we need to try other tx. We've been trying for 13 months and nothing. Wish clomid had made cycles more regular, if anything it's made them longer!!  Thinking about giving acpuncture a go as many have said good things about it and it can't hurt. Got clinic appointment in less than 2 weeks now.

*Pots* You must be so frustrated waiting for AF to show. 

*Cath* Sounds like Ruby is a proper little character, bless her. As others have said try not to feel guilty. If this came easily to us you probably wouldn't give it another though. 

*Saskia* I love it when the family can all get together.

*Strawbs* Sorry that someone so thoughtless ruined your evening but so impressed with you rising above it. 

*Donna* It must be a relief to have a plan of action now. Hope 2009 is good to you. 

Hi to Jo, Bec, Becca, Tikki, Ally, Sue and anyone else I've missed.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

saskia, I'm actually planning on trying for lottery tickets for the musical.  They have 14 first row seats the day of and I figure a Wed matinee can't be too hard to win.  If I don't get it, then I'll just purchase at the time for the best I can get.  Am planning on going a week Wed.  Glad you had a nice time at your parents.  

dippy, its exciting planning so you know when dates will happen.  Thanks so much for the wishes.

debs, unfotauntely feeling pretty normal.  Wish I felt something so I'd have some hope.  Hope your work days go ok.  It's hard when you don't want to be there.

Cath, glad that the steroid cream helped Ruby and shs's been ok since.  Evan's cream was a cortisoid so I think that's a steroid.  I think a lot of kids grow out of the eczema.  That's so cute how she caller her male cousin her sister.  The important thing from that though is that she feels really close to him. 

Pots, sorry you're feelnig like such crap with AF not quite showing.  My dr's have given me provera to bring on AF when it didn't show.  Other thing I've done in the past is drink parsely tea.  Sounds crazy but  i got AF after 2 days of drinking it.

Marie, thanks hun.  Bet you're so excited for your scan next week and for meeting your midwife.  I'm sure it'll feel more real then.

Sue, glad you had such a nice lunch with your FFs.  Must have been amazing meeting everyone in person.  The Night Garden playdoh sounds neat.  That show is so strange though!

Karin, so sorry you lost your post.  That's sooooo frustrating.  So sweet of you to come on here to send me good luck wishes.  Yeah...I go in for blood test in teh morning.  If it works like the rest of the daily updates then i won't get results until sometime between 1-3pm.  First time at this clinic though so not quite sure.  So glad to hear that Emma is back to her normal self.  So you're in your 2ww now.  Wishing you all the best.  I so want this to happen for you!

So tomorrow is the day for us.  Not feeling too positive.  Although i had the cramping for half of Thursday and Friday, it completley stopped after that and now I just feel too normal...just like our last BFNs.  Feel kind of numb actually as I guess I'm mentally preparing myself.

Whatever tomorrow holds, I just wanted to thank you all for your suppport.  You really have all been so lovely and every note is really appreciated.  I really don't know how I would have gotten through all this without you girls.


----------



## KW33

*Ready* So 1-3 your time... what time is that here? You're behind us aren't you? I am going to be obsessively checking the PC tomorrow!!!  I really hope this is it for you as you soooo deserve a good result.     

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

I believe we're 5 hours behind.  It's 8:24am now and you just posted.  I have a meeting from 1-2 tomorrow so I'm sure they'll call right during that and will have to wait until it's over.  Already planning on taking my cell to the car so I can have a little cry there (will cry no matter which way the result it).  Thanks for tyour support and caring.  Means so much.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

R4F - Such lovely words of thanks.  Everyone on here so wants this for you.       I think like Karin has said lots of obsessive checking tomorrow for me too.

Karin -       So hope all your BMS effort has been worth it.  Fingers crossed for you.

Sue x


----------



## Yellowheart

Hi Karin  

Ready - We will all be thinking of you


----------



## KW33

*Ready* 5 hours behind so I need to start checking about 7pm...  Going to glued to this screen tomorrow night. Even my DH2b knows that tomorrow is your day and asked me last night how you were!!! 

*Sue* Thanks for the  I guess I'm off to the clinic on 1st Dec so I can cope with AF one more time. 

I've got a lot of people coming to mine tomorrow as am having a fingerprint jewellery party. Having some fingerprint cufflinks made for Dh for Christmas and a keyring for me... quite excited.

xxx


----------



## KW33

*Pots*  

xxx


----------



## becca

hey r4f i soooooooooooooooo hope you have good news tomorrow xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

Debs - there is nothing to say you wont have another miracle, afterall you managed to conceive dd naturally so whats to say it wouldnt happen again.

Sue - what a fab weekend and free xmas presents, will have to do my shopping with you next time  

Karin - sorry af showed up for you - its my BMS turn now but finding the energy is so hard!!

R4F -       

Hi Pots & Becca  

Still busy at work but will catch up tomorrow now.

Cath x


----------



## DiamondDiva

R4F - We are all wishing you                           and a BFP tomorrow, it feels like we've been beside you all the way through,    for you our friend, i'll be out at a religious celebration so i'll sneak another wee    in for you, i mentioned you and every one else in my    when i was at mass on sunday.

Karin - Ive seen the fingerprint jewelery before, its lovely, glad Emma is feeling better.

Marie - Omg. bet you cant wait for the scan, what is your EDD?

Cath - TBH, when we concived Hannah DH's last SA showed 0 sperm and the repeat showed only 2 and that was 3 years ago now so i really dont think he's producing any at all now, think he doesnt want to admit it, really need to speak to him about it.


Finishing in a few hours, DH is off out to a chapel thing tonight so Hannah can be put to bed early as no doubt she wont have napped today, she never does when with my PIL's, we are all looking forward to tomorrow to DH's graduation, got DD a lovely dress and cashmere cardi for over it, it even has glittery buttons and some sequins round the edges, so cute, will post pics tomorrow.


x Debs x


----------



## ready4Family

Gosh what a long morning at work.  

Sue, thanks hun.  The support here is amazing.

Pots, same words to you as to Sue.  

Karin, ah...so sweet of you.  And how sweet that your dh also knows and asked.  I often talk of you gals to my dh2b as well.  Have a great time at the fingerprint party.  Sounds fun.  Btw, how were all of dh2b's birthday celebrations?

becca, ah thanks.  

Cath, hope work eases up for you.

debs, you really have all been by my side the whole time.  We're all going through our IF journeys together.  Thanks for extra prayers at mass for all your FFs.  You should definitely get dh checked out if you're concerned about his sample.  Have a lovely time at dh's graduation tomorrow.  Bet DD will look sooooo beautiful and adorable.  Looking forward to seeing the pics and hearing about it.


----------



## moomin05

R4F - Good luck for testing tomorrow hun, will have absolutely everything crossed for you.    you get your well deserved BFP

Hi to everyone else.  Just been signed off work again for 2 weeks, with 'complications of pregnancy' - namely feeling so sick all the time and extreme tiredness - can't remember feeling this bad when I was pregnant last time with Megan but there again I was able to lie in in the mornings, and not have to run round after a very active 2 year old - would not change it for the world though - know I am very lucky to be where I am 

Hope everyone else is doing ok, catch up soon

xxxxx


----------



## becca

moomin- have you tried arrow root biscuits i found them great you can buy them for any shop tesco sainsburys ect.

i know how you fell about getting up when you feel sick i had to do school runs whilst heaving but it will get easier.

hi to everyone else....wishing you all good luck.

xx


----------



## ready4Family

moomin, so sorry that you're suffering so.  Must be harder second time around as you can't just rest when needed.  Hope it passes for you real soon so you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.


----------



## Macmillan

R4F - just want to wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow
Bec  xx


----------



## saskia b

Debs- Have a great time tomorrow, look forward to seeing your pics  

Ready- Sending you so much               . I will be thinking of you all day and will pop on here as soon as poss after Priya's bedtime to see your result...... 

Hi everyone else! 

Saskia x


----------



## Stokey

Hello Girlies 

Sorry been awol not been in much this weekend and out all day today so not had chance to really catch up till now!   Have we all had a nice weekend?  I have been dog sitting as my mum and Dad and their best friends went away to London for the weekend to see the mousetrap and i was left to look after their friends dog.  A very enthusatic border collie Max (he is very gorgeous)  but hard work.  I have been working this weekend too and today went out and got all the goodies food wise for xmas.    I save all my tesco vouchers till the end of the year and buy all the goodies for xmas, I love doing it and this year Issy had more of an idea what was going on and hearing her try to say "christmas" in her own special little way was magical.    

I'm going to attempt some personals now but theres so many pages eeek ok here goes

Ready -          thats to start with!  KFC was just what i needed fri nite, although a little salty.  Its years since i've had one.  I don't really do fast food like that, but i was so tired i enjoyed it thank you.  did Evan enjoy his party? 
I am going to be glued to screen from 7pm onwards and just remember every one of us is in that car with you babe  

Saskia -Hope your ok hunny.  when do you go back to start IUI then? I would love to go to Centerparcs it sounds brill especially the xmas one, how lovely and little Priya will love it 

Marie -   hello hun how are you feeling? and MS yet? it lovely to see ticker going along, it will fly! Good luck with scan u should find out if its 1 or 2 then! 

Strawbs -   and another one   after reading your rant - sorry but what a COW! Can't believe she took offence as well to the period question    what a MARE! What an incredibly selfish, greedy reason to want another baby - its almost child abuse they should sterilize her!.  Shes doing my head right in as well and i don' even know her!
Anyway I hope your LO is feeling much better soon.

Cath - Don't you just love mother daughter time like that and they do these crazy little things that crack you up.    Its like they have a secret smile just for you   she sounds like an absolute star your Ruby and any additions to your threesome I think she'll love em and make a fab big sister  

Pots -                            COME ON A/F!
Its horrible hun I seriously sympathize I can go 90 days sometimes and its torture.  I also do about 4 hpt's and manage to convince my body I'm pg so cruel.  Hopefully the dance will work for you fingers crossed. 

Dippy - Hope you get that appt through soon hun and good luck with it all.  

Debs - How are you hun?  Its good that the clomid has regulated you i have everything crossed for this cycle.    Have a lovely day tomorrow, Hannah dress sounds gorgeous.   to your DH

Sue - The lunch sounded lovely hun and congrats on winning the prize, Issy used to love the night garden but is getting a bit big for it now, I miss it terribly though 

Tikki -    hi hun hope you had a fab time away and LO is well  

Karin - Glad Emma is better and fingers crossed A/F doesn't show up   and you get that    what a lovely early xmas pressie that would be.   i've heard of the fingerprint jewellery, can you let me know what its like and price etc if u don't mind as it sounds such a lovely idea.  Enjoy yourself  

Moomin - Hello hunny! hows bump?  Its so lovely to be saying that again.  you take it easy over the next 2 weeks and rest.  

Well hello to anyone i have missed its not intentional so a big  

well tomorrow is d-day for me in a way to and i'm off to see my consultant to see what they want to do with me.  I haven't had a period since sept so hopefully i will have one soon and can start clomid.  I am nervously excited yet again i just hope all the tests came back ok  

well see you tomorrow girls

nite nite

ally xxxxx


----------



## Tikki

just wanted to tell Ready that I have my fingers crossed for her.... (even though at the moment i am sure or rather hoping that she is fast asleep....


tikki


----------



## Marielou

Another one popping in to wish Ready the best of luck - been thinking of you all morning!     


Debs - EDD is 19th July    Have a wonderful day today, pics on ******** please!

Ally - No MS yet but plenty of other symptoms!  I'd forgotten how much of a 2ww it is til your scan as well, emotions up and down!  Keeping myself busy and wishing away the days!   (9 days and counting!)  Good luck with your cons appt today   

Better go, got my little monkey needing getting dressed and have a friends LO to look after this morning too!  Won't be too bad, as we're off to toddler group  

Marie xxx


----------



## Yellowheart

Good luck Ready!


----------



## Shoe Queen

R4F -


----------



## ~Sapphire~

R4F -


----------



## Stokey

READY -


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Ready hunni...it's all been said before but....

[fly]                                
                                
                                
                                
                                
                                
                               [/fly]

Be back this evening to see your news 
Love Jo xx


----------



## strawbs

R4F


----------



## dippy3

Ready                          

Love Donna.x


----------



## Tikki

am rather thinking that i did not leave enough smiley icons for Ready so hear to add more......


----------



## ready4Family

Ah thanks girls.  Really brings tears to my eyes with all your support.  I was telling dh last night how wonderful you all are.  

Went for blood test this mornign so now it's a waiting game.

Stokey, wishing you all the best for tomorrow's appointmen with the consultant.  I'm sure he'll have some plan for moving ahead.  Let us know how it goes.

Hope everyone else is well.  I'm sneaking in this post at work as it's not break time.


----------



## leanne marie

hi ready, i havent been on here for ages and i can see its test day for you, i have got everything crossed for you hun!


----------



## ready4Family

OMG OMG OMG!  Never in a million years thought I'd be writing this but we did it.  Results came back and its a   I'm in total shock, shaking and crying (and at work).  Levels are 1832.  Don't know what that means but they said it was good.  I'm to go for a repeat blood test on thursdaty to ensure they're rising.  Am a bit worried still as we had a chemical pregnancy last year and wtih Evan we started wtih 3 heartbeats and ended with our wonderful Evan, so will still do lots of  

Thanks all again for your support.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Oh Wow - am so delighted for you - hooray!!!!      
You so deserve it - bet it hasnt sunk in yet - when it does you will be celebrating!!!


----------



## ~Sapphire~

So very pleased for you.  I am no expert but those levels sound great.

S x


----------



## dippy3

Ready
WHOOPEEEE                   So so so Happy for you.
Congratulations love Donna.x


----------



## ~SUGAR~

*  OMG! OMG! OMG! 
  Ready I am sooooo happy, ecstatic, delighted, over the moon, elated etc etc etc for you!!   
  Congratulations hun, you SO deserve this! Here's wishing you a happy, healthy 8 months!  *

           ​


----------



## Yellowheart

*Ready, DH and Evan on your* ​
My level at 19dpec was 449 so your HCG level is great!  (definitely high enough to avoid a Chemical PG )

Lots of                  for the coming weeks and months!

Excellent news 

Pots
x


----------



## moomin05

Woo hoo R4F that is fantastic news, I am sat here with a massive smile on my face. So so pleased for you as know what you have been through to get here.

​


----------



## becca

omg r4f that brilliant ..and such great levels...def a pregnancy the thing is now how many have implanted........ohh im so chuffed for you hunnie xx


----------



## KW33

Hey you were early!!!!  But who cares............

BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Wahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! So excited an pleased for you all. Evan's going to be a big brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

        

       

            ​
Crying tears of joy...

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, I was really surprised to get the call at 11am (Ontario time) as opppose to waiting until 2-3pm.  Think they called me right away and then send the result to the downtown clinic where our dr resides.  

Just went for a flu shot and got to answer 'yes' to the question 'are you pregnant'.  Couldn't believe it.


----------



## KW33

You could have posted in the middle of the night... we'd still be here.  Hope you shouted yes, YES, *YES*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Macmillan

Ready

            

woohoo!!  well done!!  so pleased for you  

Bec  x


----------



## lisac

Hi There 

A very big congratulations to you.  I know I dont post here very often but I do read everyones posts.  

HAve a very happy, healthy nine months!! 

Lisa xxx


----------



## Marielou

Oh wow, oh ready, oh WOW!  HUGE congratulations to you - I had a little feeling about this cycle for you - eeeeeeeeeeek!  Are you expecting a July baby too?!  And look at those beta's go?  How many embies did you have put back?!!  

Oh, I am literally crying tears of joy for you here!!!!

Marie xxx


----------



## leanne marie

Ready 4 this is the best news I have heard in a long time, i am so happy for you, you really do deserve this, congratulations hun, I will be keeping an eye on you from now on to see how it all goes


----------



## Shoe Queen

Evening ladies

R4F - how are you feeling now hun, has it finally sunk in?  I just checked back on my diary to when I had my BFP with Ruby and a week after I had my positive my levels were 3,000 (and that was with twins) so your levels sound amazing, I know its natural to worry about the chemical pregnancy but I told you those little embies were fighters so Im sure you will have your much wanted next baby.  How was dh when you told him??

Hello to everyone else - sorry havent got much to say this evening as Im sure you are all joining me in happiness for R4F!!!!

Cath xx


----------



## Stokey

That is fantastic news ready I am crying here I needed to hear that today I had such a strange positive feeling yesterday that it would be a BFP.  I am so happy for you hun you deserve this so so so much. Evan's going to be a big brother!!

Take it easy and those levels sound really good hun.  

all my love 

ally xxx


----------



## strawbs

R4F fab news huge congratulations on your bfp.  very very good levels           !

enjoy your pregnancy!

strawbs xx

p.s. just how good is aunt bessies frozen mash??  Had to post as we never have processed food but mum told me about it and I have to agree it is scrummy, no rubbish ingredients either!  sorry for that!


----------



## Tikki

am i late to the party....

woooooooooooooohooooooooooooohoooooooooooooo ready- that is amazing news!!!!!!!!!!!!
                   
              
              
              
              
              
         
     
             

hope i have enough smileys to get my point across!!!!!!!!!!!!

and also what marvellous levels, I was thinking back and mine were approx 1800 at this time too and both my blasts had implanted!!!!

enjoy your evening...

tikki. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saskia b

OMG Ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS![/fly]
[fly]                         [/fly]

That is just fab news, I cannot believe how many BFP's there have been on this thread recently!!! Me next please!

Hi everyone else, what a fantastic day this has turned out to be, feeling all warm inside and am now going to go and have a drink to toast the news! ( Like I needed an excuse..... )

So so pleased for you Ready, put your feet up and take care of yourself, enjoy every moment.....

Saskia xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aweeze

​I'm delighted for you!

Lou
X


----------



## Alisha

R4F
just wanted to say big congratulations well done   
wow what great levels..

don't know if you remember we were cycle buddies doing FET many moons ago   
fantastic news    hun


----------



## DiamondDiva

R4F - OMG, Huge congrats to you and your DH, Evan is going to be a big brother, Yippeeee,                                im    tears of happiness for you.


Sorry i didnt manage on yesterday, had a very busy day, DH had a fab time, poor wee Hannah isnt well, she has conjunctivitis and a chest infection but still managed to make it to DH's ceremony, i'll post the pics on ** when i have time to find the uploading thingy, going to take the afternoon off work as DD just wants mummy to cuddle and read to her.


Sorry for the lack of personals but need to get DD's breakfast,

Ready, im so excited for you.


x Debs x


----------



## Yellowheart

Ready - How are you feeling today Mrs!  

Sorry i haven't been about.  Just still no AF and feel like i'm in limbo 

Pots
  x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Strawbs -   no sorry, I havent tasted the mash, sounds like you enjoyed it though!!

Pots - you poor thing, surely there must be something they can do for you?  How about taking an aeroplane ride, always does it for me!! 

Debs - poor Hannah, hope she gets better soon.  Cant wait to see your pics!

Saskia - Im with you - any excuse for a  

Tikki - Think you made your point!!!!

Ally - how are you hunny?

Got a busy day ahead but am really looking forward to this weekend, Friday we head off to London for the weekend (just me and dh) Ruby is staying with her gran and her 'sister' (my nephew!!) sooooo looking forward to a weekend away with lots of partying and shopping!!!!!


----------



## Yellowheart

Cath   Yes, could you book me a ticket to Mauritius Please?    Your weekend sounds fab!


----------



## KW33

Morning,

*Ready* How you feeling today?  

*Pots* Definitly book a holiday... always brings AF on as soon as I'm due to travel!!  

*Cath* What a fab weekend you have lined up... And there's me going to be decorating!!  

Big hello to everyone else, just off for a walk. Lost 20 pounds so far and would like to make it over 21 before fertility clinic appointment. 

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Pots - yeah wouldnt that be fab for us all to go!!

Karin - Well done on your weight loss that is fantastic - go girl!!


----------



## Tikki

karin-   fantastic weight loss, can you do the same for me please.....

cath- strangely enough,   flying always does it for me too which is why i point blank refused to fly in pregnancy.... have a good weekend, where are you staying?

pots- hun, it is so frustrating when it just doesn't happen and there is nothing you can do... i have had years of it so just ignore it all now...  

decided to be a bit minimal on the smileys today after such over indulgence yesterday!

tikki


----------



## Yellowheart

Tikki - Thanks  I think it's just because i know that TTC naturally is our only real hope.  Unless we win the lottery!  And even then any failed IVF cycle/s will be followed by a hysterectomy  i just wanted a decent shot at TTC naturally whilst we can  any next scan could show a tumor 

Karin - Well done on the weight loss Mrs!  i really need to start exercising as i have plateaued already!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Tikki - we're staying in the Hilton, near Islington (close to my brother) but will be venturing into central London Sat night - whooohooo, look out London!!!

Pots -


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Karin, couldn't shout 'YES' cause I was in tears.  You girls are the best!  Still in shock.  That's fantastic about the weight loss.  You must be working really hard.  Only a few weeks until your appointment.

Marielou, haven't officially worked out the dates (too superstitous) but comparing to when Evan's transfer was (mid August), July makes sense.  We had 2 blasts put back in.  Are the levels high?

Cath, physically feeling pretty normal..tummy just a bit sore but probably not pregnancy related.  Emotionally..in shock, emotional and estatic.  Thanks for the reassurnace of our numbers.  Am also worried as we were pregnant with 3 with Evan's ivf but 2 didn't continue at the 7 weeks mark.  Guess no matter what stage, we'll always worry.  Dh was really estatic too.  We're both over the moon.  Sounds like you have a wonderufl weekend planned with shopping and spending time with dh (didn't mean to write it in that order).

Tikki, definitely made me smile.

saskia, sending lots of positive vibes your way...I want to hear of many more BFPs over here!  Have a drink for me.  

Alisha, hi there.  Beautiful little girl!  Congrats! 

debs, so sorry to hear that Hannah wasn't feelign well.  It's always the worst timing too isn't it?  Poor thing sounds really sick.  Gonna check out ** as would love to see photos.  Hope your little one feels better real soon.

Pots, hope AF comes soon.  When is your appointment?  Maybe try wearing white pants in the meantime.  

I am really overwhelemed with all the support and wanted to thank you.  Means so much.  Am actually in tears reading all your comments.

Hmmm...so with some of your comments, does that mean that both may have implanted?


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

R4F - Still feeling really happy for you.  Could be that both have implanted with those levels.  Now starts the next difficult wait for the scan      

Cath - I have stayed in that hotel.  My brother lives in Islington too and we stayed there after his wedding.  It was a nice hotel but not well run although it has changed hands since then.  Hope you have a lovely time.

Pots -       So sorry that you feel in limbo.  Really hope you get AF soon.

Karin - Well done on the wait loss - should be able to make that last lb + before your appointment - good luck.

Debs - Sorry Hannah is ill sending her    Glad you had a nice time yesterday.

Strawbs - Not tried the mash but might give it ago now.

Hi Tikki, Saskia, Ally, Marie and anyone else.

Feels like it has been one of those weeks here (so especially glad to read good news on here).  Em was so upset on Monday because we left her dolphin at school for their project and she cried all the way home.  My washing machine then stopped working completely and I had a load of washing stuck in it.  So now I have no washing machine but my MIL did my washing this week (of course now DD got pain all over her coat today and I can't wash it).

Sue x


----------



## becca

how you feeling r4f? im no expert but i say you could be looking at more than 1..... ohh mate im sooooo happy for you, just think this time last yr i announced my positive so a july baby for you .

xx

who mentions aunt bassie mash DEF O ITS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO SCRUMMY XX


----------



## ready4Family

Sue, hope you can get your washing machine fixed real soon.  Must be hard not being able to clean things when needed.  Poor DD missing her 'dolphin'. They get so attached to things don't they?

becca, feeling pretty normal.  Stomach maybe a little funny but probably because I'm looking for signs.  Guess we'll find out how many when we have our scan.  How wonderful that last year this time you were annoucning your news.  How did you find your DS was with the new baby?  Evan will be 4 so old enough to understand. THink he'll be a great little helper.


----------



## becca

DS had just turned 5 and was over whelmed with her....he did have loads of toys brought from her though which he couldnt get hes head around how she brought them whilst in mummies belly. he he.

also we took him to our scans and got him involved in everything.

hunnie im still soooo chuffed for you.... its been so long this journey for you.....it must be nearly 2yrs since i joined this thread and even then you was going through  it......... so now  ill be checking on your every move  for the following months .


----------



## donn1

hi to all

congratulations to ready well done !!!!!!!!!!  we are getting our forms to sign on dec 1st at clinic and will prob start in jan, going to be long protocol thought would have been short as amh 3.5 but cons said no to do long one, amyway we got to listen and try 

love to all

lindsay1


----------



## ready4Family

Thanks becca.  Yep...our first tx trying again was March 2007.  Did 3 more cycles that year and then from Nov - Sept have been watiing to start (with testing, treatment and retesting in that time).  That's wonderful how great your DS took to his new sister.  Great idea to take him to scans to really involve him.  So cute wondering how she got all these toys before she even came into the world.

lindsay, exciting that you'll be starting soon.  Good things for 2009 for you!  The dr's will know the best protocol for you.

PS - Glad I'm "working" from home today.  Just no way I can concentrate on work. SO needless to say, I've done zip today.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Evening ladies

Just thought Id get on the pc as dd in bed and dh has abandoned me!!!! Ive been looking to change my car for a while, ive got a 4x4 but really want the Lexus 4x4 or the BMW X5, anyway, finally persuaded hubby to get me a new one so hes gone along to the auctions tonight, I thought to buy me a car! turns out I just had a text from him saying 'are you that desperate for a new car?' I asked why and turns out he's just bought himself a new one - great eh!! guess I'll have to wait until we have any more children before I see a new car!!!

R4F - so glad you are taking it easy - have you told anyone yet??

Lindsay - great news on starting in December - long protocol's not too bad and it will be here before you know it!

Becca - Hi

Sue - sounds like quite a day (week) you're having - why do things always go wrong at once?? Thanks for the tip on the hotel, not too bothered about service as dont plan on spending any time there (other than to sleep)!! will be too busy living it up!!!!

Well I took my ovulation test as I feel ovulation is upon me and Im right - two big positive red lines so I really think this Agnus Castus is having a good effect on my body - Im getting to know it pretty well know and can actually feel ovulation (crampy in my sides & sore boobs) so if I can muster up the energy will be BMS tonight (if dh comes home at a sensible hour!!).

Love to all

xx


----------



## KW33

Hello everyone,

Nothing much happening here, just waiting for AF!! 

*Cath* Men eh? Typical!!   Never mind he can make it up to you later  

*Ready* Not surprised that you can't concentrate. I remember the first 12 weeks after I got my BFP I was either throwing up or looking a baby websites!!!  Not an awful lot of work got done.

*Lindsay* Starting in Jan... great news.

Hi *Becca* Nice to see you here!!

*Sue* Poor you... a few month back we had a week the same... washing machine, Tumble and microwave all went in the space of a week. 

*Pots* an AF dance for you              Hope she turns up for you soon.

Thanks for all the comments re weight loss. I'm pleased with myself but there is still a long way to go. 

Hi to Tikki, Ally, Marie, Strawbs, Saskia and anyone else I've missed.

 for all.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Cath, whoohoo for the ovulation lines.  This could be your month.   Amazing the difference that Agnus Cactus is making.  Wonderful!  All the best tonight!  Our parents know about our tx so of course we told them right away when we found out.  My best friend also knows but I haven't told her yet (waiting until tomorrow's result).

Karin, oh yes...I've been online all day today either on here (as you can see with my many posts) or refreshing on the foods to avoid during pregnancy.  Sounds like you sufferred from morning sickness pretty bad.  Be proud of how far you've come with the weight loss.  It's fantatsic  Maybe AF isn't going to come?


----------



## ♡ C ♡

just have to pop in and say hello and Congratulations to Ready. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## Tikki

ready- so you must be almost 5 weeks pregnant then? have just looked at your signature and seen what an 18 months or so you have had and how many 2ww you have gone through- no wonder you were driving yourself mad..... hun, you enjoy your moment now as you truly deserve it....

tikki. xx


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone,

Well hope everyone is ok...I am waiting for AF and have been expecting it at any moment cd26 today...dh is off this week so we have been doing lots of jobs and lunch out etc, has been kind of nice and chilled out.

Ready- What are you waiting for tomorrow, another test? Is that another blood test then? Hope you're ok and enjoying yourself up there on   I am just so pleased for you hun....xx

Pots- Following on from what Ready said....I did think to suggest to you going out in white trousers and sitting on someone's white sofa....or even going swimming...all those blinking nightmare scenario's where she normally shows up....  My thoughts are with you and I'm sure the more you want it to hurry along the worse its making you feel   

Cath- Maybe he's just pulling your leg and its actually your christmas present and he's going to give you the keys to your new X5 when he gets in....will help the old BMS along eh?    Have a fab weekend up here in sunny London...its going to be a cold one though so bring your woollies....

Sue- So sorry to hear about your disastrous week...hopefully thats it now and things will be looking up...poor dd with her dolphin, bless her!  

Karin- Great weight loss! Well done you....I have no motivation for anything right now and its beginning to drive me mad, but not mad enough to do anything about it   yes i know...nuts. Once I'm on a diet and exercising regularly I find it easy to stick to but its getting started that gets me

Debs- Glad you had a good time yesterday, hope dd feels better soon poor thing

Hello Ally, Tikki, Strawbs, Marielou, Moomin and anyone else I have missed.

Saskia x


----------



## KW33

*Saskia* It's hard to get in the "zone" for a diet isn't it? How lovely to have some time with Dh... sounds blissful.

Karin

xxx


----------



## saskia b

Oh totally Karin, its like a switch, just need to find it.....  I think because christmas is coming I have resigned myself to weeks of chocolate and Pringles therefore maybe its worth waiting until Jan...the logic is there somewhere......


----------



## KW33

I think you're right.  The only reason I got so focused was the upcoming appointment.  Hope they appreciate my efforts.  

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning GIrls,


Cath - Did DH get himself a new car then?  Enjoy you r weekend     the Agnis Castus seems to be really working for you, great results.

Karin - OMG, Fab weightloss, ive stayed the same the last 2 weeks so not too happy but have only been half doing the diet so cant expect miracles, going to give it 100% from now on.

Saskia - I understand the diet logic   

Pots - Still no AF?  Hope she comes soon   

R4F - Your beta levels are high im sure, have a look over at the '1st tri' or 'waiting for 1st scan' maybe someone over there can help    

Lindsay - Best of luck with your TX, where are you having it?

Becca - I cant beleive its been a year since your BFP.

Sue - My washing machine stopped working in December last year, we had to get another one really quickly as i didnt want the washing backing up, so we ended up going to Argos and getting it there, hope you can get another one quickly.

Marie - You, R4F and Moomin will all be due within a few weeks of each other, how exciting to have 2 friends at the same stage as you. 


Wasnt on much at all yesterday as DD still isnt very well, she was sick last nite in her cot and didnt cry or anything, the 1st i knew about it was this morning when i noticed it all over her pj top   , it eally scared me as ive heard of people choking on their own vomit, she seems to be ok now and is eating her breakfast.

DH has agreed to do what i want TX wise, so i can finally tell you about it, we will be having an egg and sperm donor, double donor ive heard it called, when i e-mailed the clinic last week they told me there is a 4-5 month waiting list and TBH it suits us as i want to lose more weight 1st and now i have a goal to reach, the TX will be at the Re-profit clinic in just outside Prague, im so looking forward to finally doing something pro-active again.  


x Debs x


----------



## Yellowheart

Morning!

Did another test this morning   day 54 

Debs - I weigh in tomorrow and i know i have put on a lb  i feel so bloated from AF keeping me waiting, i'm sure it doesn't help  I'm going to give it 100% from now on too.  Really need to exercise but it's hard to find the time isn't it  Wow!  I think you are the first person i have met on FF that is doing a double donor, good luck!

Ready - Hope your test comes back nice and high   

Karin - You really have done so well so far! 

Cath - I think you will have an x5 with a big bow on it, on your drive Christmas morning   

Hi Sue, Marie, Saskia, Tikki and all   

Pots
  x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Morning ladies

Thank you so much for your re-assuring words about my X5 but trust me - dont think thats gonna happen    

Pots - You poor thing, I know how awful it is when af is a few days late, so bloated and pre-menstrual - wish there was something they could do for you  

Debs - hope dd will get better soon, Ive done that once or twice (when Ruby was a baby) gone in to see her and she'd been sick - we feel so guilty afterwards dont we. On another note, Im so pleased youve made a decision about your forthcoming treatment and I must say you are extremely brave   for doing what you are doing and travelling outside the country to do it - I so hope it works for you xx

Saskia - dont worry, I will wrap up warm this weekend but then its not really that cold inside the pub is it?? 

Hi Karin & Tikki

R4F - How you feeling hunny? still on cloud 9 I bet!

Well I was in agony last night with ovulation pains but I noticed it last month too and my af was worse last month, it must be the AC, even though its working that is the downside, tbh BMS wasnt much fun as I was in a lot of discomfort - lets hope our efforts are worth it in the end eh!!

Felt really bad last night, Ruby has a huge trunk which she keeps her books in and last night as she put her bedtime story away, I closed the trunk and didnt realise her finger was trapped in it - oucch!! she didnt half cry and has a huge black pinch on her finger - I felt so bad, I burst into tears and she ended up comforting me!! any excuse for her to wear a plaster eh!?? I felt so guilty!

xx


----------



## Yellowheart

Oh bless her comforting you!  I'm sure she is fine - tom boy that she is   sorry BMS was uncomfortable, the things we put ourselves through   Yes it's definitely not helping.  I have the bloating and AF pains and hungrier appetite  BUT NO AF!    last few days i have been wondering if it would be all that bad to just put an end to all this, have the hysterectomy and enjoy HB - of course i don't know what i am saying but it's so draining


----------



## Shoe Queen

Pots - perfectly understandable I go through waves of that myself, I often think whether I should give up ttc and just concentrate on dd but then I think thats silly as even though we are hoping for another sibling for our little ones we still concentrate on the ones we have - remember all your words to me last week when I felt guilty for wanting another baby?  I know obviously its so much harder for you in your situation as you have some really tough decisions to face but Im sure whatever decision you come to it will be the right one


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - Hope Ruby's finger is ok, think some things hurt us more than they do them, ive been reading the threads on here about the clinic we'll be using and the success rates are amazing, think for the FET that we'll be doing its about 30%, when we did our ICSI cycles 6 & 7 years ago my eggs were the lowest quality, they graded them from A-D and mines were C's & D's we never had any frosties as they were such bad quality, TBH, its not a decision we've taken lightly, its something ive thought about for a while now and DH has agreed now too, was worried about what he would think about using a sperm donor again but we've been TTC again since i gt my AF back about 18 months ago and nothing so doesnt look like theres any sperm left, he keeps talking about Hannah having a wee brother or sister but i couldnt see how that was going to happen as month after month we were dissapointed.

Pots -    I can only imagine what you and your DH are going through with trying to decide what to do     Theres quite a few people on here using the double donor method.


----------



## Stokey

Hi girls I am here honest another really busy week!

Cath -   for ruby and   for BMS enjoy London baby!!

Debs - Great news you've decided on tx

pots - These lack of A/F sends us crazy don't they  

ready -   hope test is good today too still smiling from your fab news I think that both embies took by those levels!! keep us posted  

hello everyone I'll hopefully be back on later  

ally xx

p.s yesterdays appt was a bit  have to wait until Jan. I also have to wait for a period to start clomid and since I haven;t seen one of those since Sept I'm not holding out much hope.  Had a really horrible day tues for other reasons but i'll tell u later


----------



## KW33

Hello,

Waiting for friends to arrive for lunch so though I'd pop on quickly.

*Ally* Sorry to hear that yesterdays appointment was tough.    Hope you're okay, we're always here to listen. Sounds like Tuesday was hard too.   

*Deb* Sounds like you have made your decision. Have to say that I have ALWAYS heard really great things about Reprofit on this site. So a few months to lose weight and you'll be off... great!!! You can stay my weight loss buddy. 

*Cath* Awww... poor little Ruby and her finger. The guilt is alwways bad isn't it?  for you and  for Ruby.

*Pots* You must be totally fed up. So frustrating for you. 

A big  to everyone else. More later.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hello,

Karin - Hope you enjoy your lunch.

Ally -     Sorry your appointment wasn't better news and that you had such a horrible day Tues.    

Debs - Hope DD is better soon.  Glad you have a plan for tx. I know a couple of ladies that have been to Reprofit and they have nothing but good things to say about the clinic - wishing you lots of luck.  I think we will go to Boots to get new machine as it seems to be cheapest for the one we want.  I shouldn't really complain about my washing machine because I have been aware that it has been on the way out for a few months and it is 12 years old.

Pots -        

Cath - How sweet of Ruby.  I always feel awful if I have done something to hurt LO - I once cut her whilst cutting her nails and I was so upset.  I find BMS painful during ov too - which doesn't make it any easier.  Hope you get a new car soon.

Lindsay - Good luck for your cycle.

Saskia - I always think it is not a good idea to start to diet just before Christmas because it is so easy to slip with all the goodies.  I find it hard to motivate myself at this time of year because it is so miserable and dark outside all the time.  Good luck with whatever you decide.

R4F - Not surprised you couldn't concentrate on work.  Hope results are good today.

Hello Tikki, Strawbs, Marie and anyone else.  

Have decided that I really need to decide what I am doing with next tx. We told clinic we would be starting again Jan but I don't think that is going to happen now.  Need to talk to DH which I am not looking forward to really - not sure why - think he finds it quite difficult to talk about and never raises the subject himself.  Worried too about money and how we are going to pay for it but this waiting and doing nothing is driving me mad.  Also need to get tests done for HIV and Hep B and C because mine are now out of date.

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hey girls

Just wanted to wish you all a lovely weekend - prob wont be on now before tomorrow so hope you all have a great few days, will be back on when I get home as incase I hadnt told you ---- I'm off to LONDON!! whoop whoop!!!

Cath xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Tikki, think I'd be 4 weeks pregnant but still trying to find out for sure.  It's funny how it works as transfer was 2 weeks ago so pregnant before embies were put back in.  Yeah...2007 was not a good year for us.  Shows it can happen, which is hope for all of you too.

saskia, yeah, my clinic brings us back for another blood test if you get a positive.  Hope AF comes for you...or doesn't?  Xmas is such a hard time to diet wtih all the parties and candies lying around.  I'm sure that's part of why diets are big new years resolutions.

debs, there is a thread about beta levels but I find that the results vary so much from person to person.  So sorry to hear that your DD is stil sick. Poor thing with throwing up in her cot.  It's a good sign though if she's eating today.  Wonderful news that you and dh have agreed with what you want to do next.  So now you can look forward to tx and have a plan.  As you said the time is great so you can ensure you're eating right and getting your body in the best place.  I'm excited for you.

Pots, I feel for you waiting and waiting for AF.  Hope your dr can help.

Cath, yeah, still on cloud 9 and in disbelief.  So sorry to hear that the ovulation pains were so strong.  It's great that the angus cactus is helping so well but sucks that you have to suffer for it.  Crossing my fingers for you with the BMS.  Ahhh...poor Ruby with her trunk accident.  I'd do the same and I'd be the one crying.  How incredibly sweet that she was conforting you.  Have a wonderful weekend awy with dh!

Stokey, sending you big hugs hun as it sounds like you had a really rough day on Tuesday.  Your appointment sounds really dissapointing.  Can your dr give you something to bring on AF?  Mine always gives me provera as I stopped getting AFs when I was 19.  I hope you're ok.

Karin, hope you had fun with your friends.

Sue, it really sucks and is unfair how $$$$ tx is.  Hope your talk with dh goes ok.  Guys aren't great takling about the stuff so it's not surprising that he doesn't bring it up himself.  

Things are good with us.  Had second blood test today and my levels are now 4451, which they said was good.  So now I'm just waiting to get a scan date booked.  Am still in disbelief.


----------



## Marielou

ready - do you know FF has a due date calculator? It calculates how pregnant you are if you type in your egg collection/retrieval date: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_ivfcalculate  Your levels sound amazing, I'm betting you've got two in there!

Debs - Pleased to hear you've made a decision tx-wise - do you know when you want to get started? 

Tiger - Enjoy London, baby! 

Sapphire - Being in limbo is such a hard place to be, particularly when you are worrying about money etc 

Stokey -   I'm sorry you have to wait, limbo-land is so hard 

Karin - Well done to you on your weight loss!  

Marie xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

R4F - I had a quick look at a website with beta levels last night and it sounds like there might be 2 like Marie said.

Cath - Have a fab weekend  .

Marie - I love the new ticker, ive been e-mailing the clinic and it looks like a 6 month wait so it gives us something to look forward to, im hoping to echo yours and R4F's FET success, not long til your 1st scan now, how exciting.


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Marie, thanks for the link.  It's funny as my clinic said I was 4 weeks on test day yet this one is coming up as 5w1d.  Guess not a big difference in the end.  Yeah...we're kind of wondering if both took based on charts.  Not much longer now for your scan.  How many do you guess for you?

debs, yeah...we'll have to see how many at our scan.  How's your DD feeling today?

Girls, I'm wondering if it's ok to stick around for a bit?  I just feel like we know each other well and I'd love to keep up with all your progress and give you the support that you've all given me.


----------



## DiamondDiva

R4F - She's a lot better now, the conjunctivitis is a lot better, she still has a cough but seems much better, i think your EDD depends on how old the embie was on ET day, glad you'll be sticking around, we'd miss you if you left us


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

*Ready* Sounds like fab levels... how exciting!!!  Please, PLEASE stay... I'm sure others will agree but it wouldn't be the same without you!!! 

*Marie* Not long until your scan... I'm looking forward to hearing about it and how many!! 

*Debs* How is H now? Hope she's feeling much better. 6 months is just enough time to lose weight. How much do you want to lose? Does the clinic have a weight criteria? I have 8-9 pounds to go to reach the max BMI that they will treat at. 

*Sue* It's hard when the money worries are a factor, we've been the same. 

*Cath* Have a fabulous time uptown, look forward to hearing all about it next week.

Hi to everyone else.

CD32 here and I know AF is coming so why doesn't she just show up.  I hate all this waiting around  You have my full sympathy *Pots*!!!

xxx


----------



## saskia b

Hi Ladies,

I'm working nights this weekend so may not be around too much...thought I'd just catch up quickly now. No AF yet, only cd 27 but last cycle was 25 days so sort of expecting it now...and had a bit of PMT/cramping. Did a test on the off chance but it was a BFN.  Like you Pots and Karin....its just a waiting game but I CANNOT complain yet...

Sort of looking fwd to her showing up so I can book in for tx.... 

Ready- Wowee really hope you are feeling ok and you must be very happy. Like everyone else has said maybe you have twins on board.....how exciting. I sooooo want you to stick around on here though because it just would not be the same without you, we are a little family.

Debs- Glad to hear DD is feeling a bit better, and glad you have a plan to work to for next tx, sounds promising and will give you a focus from now on.  

Karin- Hope AF shows up soon.....you have tested too right?  

Sue- Ok so now I feel like you have given me permission to wait till after xmas until the diet starts   All I needed was one person to encourage me and thats it!!! Thanks  I have zero willpower. Sorry to hear you have difficulty talking to dh about tx, I think thats men in general though....hope you can get things sorted, getting the bloods done first at your GP's might be a good idea to get the ball rolling....good luck xx

Hi everyone else!

Off to bed for the afternoon now before work tonight....ooh lovely warm duvet on a freezing cold afternoon how scrummy.

Chat soon,

Saskia xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - I'd like to lose another 40lbs over the next 6 months which is about 1.5lbs per week, my smallest loss has been 3lbs so i hope to get there, the clinic dont have a BMI limit but the NHS one i had my ICSI's at had theirs at 30 though ive heard that they have changed to 35 now,  its not long til your consulatation now is it? only just over a week now, still have another 6 months of clomid left and i think i'll just take it to keep my cycles regular as i quite like having a 28/9 day cycle instead of a 34/5 day cycle.

Saskia -    Hope the    shows soon.

Pots - Are you still  less?

R4F - I can only echo what the others have said about you staying with us, it wouldnt be the same without you, we are like a little family


----------



## KW33

*Debs* Yes I've been told that my clinic is set at 30 so 8-9 pound to go!! But at least it's in reach now. Nice to have a goal... 1.5 pounds a week is definitley possible as you say you are losing more than that now. Yes appointment is just over a week I have no idea what to expect??!!  

*Saskia* Lovely to be going to bed this afternoon... it's sooo cold!!!  You are part of the AF waiting club too then?!  I haven't tested as I never do until at least day 35 as my cycles are over the shop anyway... perhaps I will Monday of nothing by then. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

R4F - I agree may well be two in there.  Excited for you for your scan.  I totally agree with the others definitely stick around - I want to hear all about your progress.  

Debs - Good luck with your weight loss.  Hope DD is back to herself very soon. 

Saskia - Glad I have been of help    Hope you can book in for tx soon.

Karin - Hope AF shows up if she is coming but also hope she doesn't too (if that makes sense!)      

Marie - Thanks - hope you are doing OK.

Hello everyone else  

DD should be nice and tired we have just been to soft play for four hours.  Early night calling.

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Thank you all for saying that it's ok to stay.  I really want to continue supporting all of you and like some of you have said, we're like a family.  

debs, so glad to hear that your dd is feeling better. I'm sure you are too!

Karin, thanks for your words.  You could try the parsely tea trick if you're sure that AF is going to come.  It worked for me.  I just infused parsely in hot water for 20 minutes and then had a few cups.  By the second day, AF came.  I know...the waiting is so hard. I'm excited for you that your appointment is in just about a week.  You'll be able to move forward and come up with a plan to get you that BFP.  

saskia, must be hard workign nights.  Sorry that your test came back negative. Would have been a lovely surprise otherwise.  Hope AF comes soon so you can move ahead with your tx.  Seems like there's a few of you waiting.  Funny how it never comes when you want it and yet shows her ugly head when you don't.  Thank you for your sweet words.  

Sue, thanks hun.  Sounds like a great day playing soft ball with dd.  

Evan has his last parent and tot class tomorrow.  Am debating on going or letting dh take him.  It's wonderful seeing him there plus I got a bit friendly with one of the moms so it would be nice to exchange numbers.  Haven't gone since before ET though as it's an active class with lots of moving around.  So I think I'll be too worried that I'll do something or push myself too much.


----------



## KW33

Well there goes my weekends decorating... poor little Emma is poorly again. 3 mouthfuls of dinner and she was sick everywhere.  So she wont be going away this weekend. Her godmother was going to have her but has 3 kids of her own and doesn't need them to get a stomach bug. Guess Dh2b decorating on his own tomorrow then!!! 

*Ready* I thought of the parley tea as you had mentioned it before... BUT... I hate parsley it physically makes me heave!!  So I guess I'll just have to wait.  Think you need to do what makes you comfortable and if all you'll do is worry then it probably best to let DH take him.

*Sue* 4 hours!!!  surprised she didn't fall asleep on the way home!!!


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, so sorry to hear that your dd is sick again.  Poor thing.  Really hope it's short lived and she's back to herself.  Hmmm...maybe skip the parsely 'tea' then.


----------



## strawbs

Hi ladies sorry not been around much

R4F.... you must stay on this thread, gives us all hope, I agrre you levels sound like double delight to me!!

Cath...... get busy on the old bms and ENJOY london, just don't tell me how good the sale is in baby gap on oxford street, please!

KW33, well done on the weight loss it is such hard work so you have done amazingly well!!  Let's hope your af doesn't show for a good reason

Pots.... naughty af, it is sooo frustrating, I only get 2-3 a year so know how annoying it is

saskia...naughty af too!!

Hi to debs, marie and stokey

my poor darling baby has been poorly (particulalry at night), it has been breaking my heart.  He has finally been diagnosed with bronchilitis after a trip to the docs wed and again today.  Apparently it is a common viral infection  linked to colds and no treatment just wait it out.  Last night and today he has been so so wheezy.  Last night he woke every 2 hours and it was awful watching him trying to breath with his wheezing and blocked nose        .  Anyway we have to keep an eye on it and if it gets worse (it does get a bit worse before it gets better), we have to take him to a&e to be asessed by a paediatrician.  Needless to say we haven't managed to have any bms whatsoever.  I have now reduced my BF to 3-4 a day so hoping af makes an appearance.  Once it does then it will be all systems go.  Ordered my pre-seed ready!!

TBH having a poorly baby makes me think do I want another?? when it is so awful when they are ill!!  (I know I am over reacting but it broke my heart last night when I couldn't do anything to help my precious)

have a nice weekend all

xx


----------



## KW33

*Strawbs* Your poor little man. How awful, hope he feels better very soon.   

xxx


----------



## donn1

hi strawbs

you prob already know but when my son gets wheezy either day or night  i run my shower or bath till room steams up and sit with him in the bath room and let him breathe it in naturally, know this is hard but does wonder for their bronchial tubes, also oilbas oil is good to and helps to open the airwyas  you can get an infant one and put some  drops on the pillow 

hope this helps especially the steam 

lindsay1


----------



## becca

r4f- hey just looked back on my test date and it was the same as you 18th nov 2007 wow how spooky !! thought it was close to mine a yr ago......i still think you will have 2 in there

xx


----------



## ready4Family

strawbs, thanks hun.  I'm staying.  Oh my gosh...your poor ds. I know what you mean, it is heartbreaking.  I always wish I could push a button and take the sickness from them.  Poor guy..sounds pretty bad.  I do hope it clears real soon on its own.  Can see how it's so hard seeing them suffer, but most of the time they're well and we make sure they have an amazing life. Think how often we hear their giggles and see their smiles.  SEnding big get well wishes.  

becca, very cool that we have the same test day.  Our scan is Dec 10th and I see yours was Dec 6th so very close indeed.  When is your little one's bday again?  He he...we even have the same ticker for our sonds.  

I decided not to take Evan to his parent and tot class so dh is there with him now. Feeling a bit guilty and sad but still just want to take things really easy.  Think we're goign to take him to a movie today (there are a couple animated ones playing now).  We took him once before and he loved it.  Also, just bought tickets to take him to Disney on Ice (xmas day) so looking forward to that.  It's the best seeing their excitement at these things.


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

Cd33...  Spent most of the day with on/off nausea... got quite excited for about 30 seconds and then remembered that Emma has a stomach bug and I probably have the same thing!!! Grrr...!!! Bought a test today though... if I don't neeed it this month then maybe next? 

*Ready* What an exciting thing to do on Christmas day... brilliant.

*Strawbs* Hope your little one is feeling a little better today. 

Hello to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, here's hoping it's not the stomach bug and you'll need to use that test!


----------



## KW33

Thanks *Ready* but I really don't think so. Was thinking of testing tomorrow but don't think I will now. Feel very pre menstrual and sure it will arrive any second. Good news is that I got 2 tests yesterday (by mistake) for the price of one at half price. Funky digital ones too.

xxx


----------



## becca

r4f- my edd was 25th july but dd was born 22nd.

karin- got everything crossed its not a bug 
xx


----------



## KW33

Thanks *Becca* but nausea totally gone today so must have been one of those 24 hour things. I'm guessing it going to be another 37 ish day cycle for me.

xxx


----------



## Stokey

hope its not a bug Karin    that would be a lovely surprise.

strawbs hope your LO is ok and feeling better

ready hows the view from cloud number 9? so chuffed for you hun and looking forward to seeing your pg progress and hit every milestone, don't you disappear from here we need your support still and it gives us all hope.  

hope everyone is doing ok i am cleaning the bathroom   on a positive note it was snowing this morning but I want it to stick.  I love the snow  

bye for now

xxxxxx


----------



## KW33

We woke up to snow this morning settled and everything but it's all gone now!!  

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

hi everyone

Just a quick post, just got home and shattered - had a nitemare journey there (took over 6 hours!!) went to the wrong hotel  !! finally checked in at 9.30 on Fri nite, only to be told our room was doubled booked - long story anyway ended up staying with my brother - had a lovely time apart from random sickness - Sat morning and yesterday evening (no alcohol was involved I promise!) dh reckons its morning sickness although I think thats a bit premature.

Anyway, hope you are all ok ladies and will catch up properly tomorrow!!

Cath xx


----------



## Stokey

Cath this sounds promising!! Glad you had a good time eventually would love to hear more.  I bet London was busy, and the xmas decs are they nice?

no more snow yet I'll have to do a little dance.  

I think i'm going to go and make a start on my xmas cards now titch is in bed! 

xxxxxx


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone

Well my 2 nights at work were ok, came home this morning in the snow which was nice, sooo cold though. DD was poorly last night though so I now feel bad that I wasn't here for her....Dh does a great job but I know she wants her Mummy at times like that, poor thing she's all grouchy and off food, bit of a dicky tummy too. Still waiting for AF which is odd as my cycle is usually quite predictable and I just want to get on and book in for tx. Annoying thing is I am likely to be on 2ww when I go away to centreparcs for my family get together next month so bit p'ed off. (And yes I have tested.....)

Cath- Glad you had a good time sorry about your sickness though...fingers crossed it means what we are all hoping for   

Ally-  to the christmas cards, I am usually quite organised but boy you're good!

Karin- Snow didn't stay here either  

Ready- You relax when you can hun...ds will not hold it against you when he has a little brother(s) and/or sister (s) to play with next year  

Strawbs- Sorry to hear about your LO...bronchiolitis is sooooo common at this time of year, but like you say its just a matter of time and hopefully he'll pick up soon. Always sounds horrid though and I think being a parent you just feel so helpless.  

Hi everyone else, be back soon,

Saskia xx


----------



## KW33

Evening.

Nothing much to report. Chilled out in front of the TV tonight and wrapped most of Emma's presents. So lovely... I love writing the labels and putting Mummy and Daddy. 

*Ally* Well done on the cards, I've done all mine too... just got to buy the stamps now!!! 

*Saskia* It's so hard when our little ones are poorly and all they want is a Mummy cuddle. Hope she is feeling better soon. What is it with everyones Af at the moment!!!    

*Cath* Oh dear poor you... sounds like you had fun despite some trying times. Look forward to hearing more tomorrow.

Not going to test tomorrow as no point had AF cramps all night and seriously bad back ache so why waste the test. 

Hugs for everyone.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Hope everyone had a good weekend.

Karin - Well done on the Christmas cards.  Must start mine now - it always take me about two weeks for some reason.  Hope you are OK and you never know you may still need that test        Sorry Emma has been poorly again sometimes these things just seem to happen all together.  Hope she is feeling better.  Shame the snow didn't stay we hardly had any at all.

Ally - Well done on your Christmas cards too.

Saskia - Sorry LO is ill - hope she is better soon.  Really hope you can book in for tx soon - pain that 2ww is going to coincide with when you are away.

Cath - That sounds like an eventful weekend - hope you were still able to have fun.  Hope you are feeling better unless it is for a very nice reason      

R4F - Sounds like a great Christmas day planned.  Glad you are staying.  Difficult if you are feeling guilty about not taking Evan to his group but it is just for a little while.

Strawbs - Hope LO is feeling better and that the reduced BF make AF put in an appearance.

Hi Debs, Lindsay, Pots, Marie, Moomin and anyone else.

Didn't do much over the weekend.  Almost finished my Christmas shopping now though.  Too cold to do much - took my washing to MIL again yesterday but good news for me that new washer/dryer is coming Saturday  - hooray!

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Karin, I really hope you're wrong and things surprise you this month.  Must be such a lovely thing wrapping Emma's xmas gifts (we don't celebrate xmas).  You know, backache and AF like cramps coming and going can be a sign.  I'm still crossing my fingers for you!

becca, thanks for the dates.  Was curious as I'd done a few of the calcs and they came up a bit differently depending on how you punched in the numbers.  Your dd was born pretty close to the edd.

Stokey, still in disbelief.  Thanks for your lovely words.  Hope you get more snow soon then...or I'll gladly send over that we get here.  Brrr..I'm definietly now a fan (doesn't help that I have to commute in it).

Cath, oh no.  So sorry for the mixup with the hotel. Hope you still had a nice time away as I know you were looking forward to it.  Hmmmm....interesting how the sickness came and went.  Wouldn't that be something if it was m/s?

saskia, so sorry that dd wasn't feeling well.  They always want their mommies don't they?  How is she doing today?  AF never comes when we want it doesn't it?  

Sue, good for you for getting so ahead with the xmas shopping.  Yah...bet you can't wait to get your own washer and drying that is working.

Not much new here.  Took Evan to see Madagasgar 2 on Saturday and it was such a joy seeing him so excited.  He loved it and kept talking about the animals.  Dh and I enjoyed it too.  Funny thing is dh and I used to go to a movie almost weekly, but since having Evan we barely go (maybe once a year).  Not complaining at all..just funny how life changes.


----------



## becca

r4f wow thats not out here till 5th dec...im taking d's too i just loved the 1st one  "i like to move it move it " he he xx


----------



## ready4Family

becca,     now the song is in my head (with their little/big bum bums wiggling)      It's very cute movie...and we never even saw the first one.  I'm sure your son will love it.


----------



## Tikki

ready, egg collection counts as day 14 so you a 2 weeks pregnant on that day even before anything goes back in and then it is 38 weeks after that so i would say your edd is around 23rd July 09 and i am something of an expert on this due to the job......


----------



## ready4Family

Thanks Tikki.  Think that's the date I got when I did the calclation on FFs site.  The nurse at my clinic told me I was 4 weeks on test day (which was 2 weeks after a blast transfer) so there's a difference, but maybe she didn't take in to account that it was a blast transfer..and also was just giving me an apporximate date.  So technically then our scan is being done at 8 weeks (she said 7).


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Mummys,


R4F - Do you give Channuka gifts instead of xmas ones?  (sorry, i know ive spelled it wrongly?)  sorry if this confuses you again but shouldnt you be more PG than the PG calculator tells you, didnt you have a blast transfer at 5 days, if so should you not be 3 days ahead than the calculator puts you at?

Karin -   

Sue - Bet you are looking to getting your new washer.

Saskia -    Hope your DD is feeling better   

Cath - Hope you still enjoyed your weekend.

Stokey - Did you get your xmas cards done?


Sorry i didnt manage on at the weekend, DD and DH were both ill, had to take DD to the DR this morning but she's ok now, got some eye drops for her conjunctivitis and im giving her Tixilix for her cough, DR is refering her to the Orthopedic dept at the hospital for her hen toedness, the Dr also said that she would personally do my blood tests for our TX next year even through they are not supposed to, she was really nice.


Hope you all are well,

x Debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone

Well am really tired this morning and did not want to get up for work!!  Had a fab weekend though despite a few spanners thrown in the works, really enjoyed spending time with my brother and his other half, watched the rugby on Saturday and had a great time.  Went to H&M yesterday (we dont have one here) and bought loads of things for Ruby (and me!!) bought her the cutested bobble hat ever, bright red with a huge pink bobble on the top with the 'hello kitty' motif on it.  It's her birthday next week and having her party this Sunday so will be busy organising that this week and looking forward to Thursday, round to my friends house for a few drinks and a psychic reading.........

Debs - so sorry to hear you have all been unwell, there is nothing worse  

R4F - We used to go to the cinema all the time too before l/o and still manage it on the occassions she stays with her grandparents but cant wait until shes old enough to take her to see films.  Your scan will be here before you know it - how exciting.

Tikki - Hi

Becca - Hi

Sapphire - Hooray for your washing machine delivery!!  The weather was so cold this weekend, it was snowing and we were absolutely frozen!!!

Karin - have you done a test yet?  back ache is a really positive sign, always has been for me anyway 

Saskia - what is it with all this illness?  My dd is exactly the same, only wants 'mummy' 

Stokey - It was really busy around the shops and the xmas decorations are lovely but omg how much does it cost to light up Harrods?? You could probably see that shop from Wales!!

Hope everyone else is ok.

Lots of Love

xx


----------



## Marielou

Ready - that makes you only 4 days behind me in edd!    I'm due the 19th   

Karin - I was sorting through Ethan's christmas pressies - and once again, he has been royally spoilt    Every year we say 'We're only buying a few bits' - then we keep seeing sales and things he'd like and before we know it, we've over-bought again!  I haven't wrapped his yet, but wrapped Mark's yesterday and got such a thrill writing 'daddy' on the tags and Ethan added his own scribble message which made me reallly emotional too, little things like that that pass others by are what we hold close after INF, aren't they?   

Ethan is a poorly boy today, we've been snuggled up under the blanket on the sofa watching telly - he has a nasty hacking cough, streaming eyes/nose and is generally unwell.  Poor baby.  We treated ourselves to a cup of warm milk and a biscuit - yum!

Marie xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Marie - so sorry to hear Ethan is unwell   loadsa little ones seem to be ill at the moment.  Bet the biscuits helped!!


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - Glad you had a great weekend despite everything else   

Marie - I dread to think of what we've bought for Hannah, DH told me to put things away for her birthday cos she'd be getting a lot at Xmas, all we've got her is a kitchen, a bouncing pinto, a pram, play dough sets and a vet set but she's getting a lot from my mum and PIL's    i love shopping for H.  Sounds like Ethan has what Hannah has, she has streaming eyes and a bad cough.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Debs - Im the same, been buying all year and putting up the attic - its like Santa's Grotto up there!! Have split half the stuff between birthday and xmas but am definitely needing a bigger house!!! 

 Poor little Hannah


----------



## ~Sapphire~

R4F - So nice that you have been to cinema.  Would like to take Emily but she gets so excited that she has to do a running commentary on everything that is happening (sweet at home but I don't think everyone else would appreciate it).

Marie - Poor Ethan - hope he is better soon.    Good luck for your midwife appointment tomorrow.

Cath - Glad you had a nice time.  Having fun party planning this week.

Debs - Hope everyone is better soon.  Poor Hannah - I used to get conjunctivitis quite a bit as a child - my dad used to have to hold me down whilst my mum did the eye drops - I hated it.  Hope you have an easier time.

I have overdone it on the Christmas presents for Emily too.  I have been collecting all year and picked up some real bargains.  I justify it by saying that some of it is for her birthday in Feb.  Honestly though I probably have almost enough for Christmas, birthday and Christmas next year - oh dear!  Looking forward to doing Christmas cards and gift labels from Emily this year because this is the first year she has been able to write her own name - can't wait to do it with her.

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi,

debs, yeah, we give Chanukah (or Hanukah) gifts but usually give just to kids.  Actually, the pregnancy calculator makes me more pregnant than the nurse told me (by almost a week).  Oh well..I'll just see what our dr tells us at our scan and take the dates from there.  Your poor dd has suffered so much the past week with her conjunctivitis and sorry to hear that dh was also sick.  Hope they both feel better and you manage to not catch anything.

Cath, glad you had such a wonderful weekend despite the hotel mix up.  How wonderful that it's Ruby's bday.  What kind of party are you having?  Will you have many kids?  It's so exciting planning and so emotional as they grow up so quickly.  We took Evan to his first film a few months ago so not much older than Ruby. (This was only the second time we've taken him). He loved it and it was so fun taking him.

Marie, didn't realize we're so close.  It's so hard not to over spoil our little ones.  I'm a big sucker for kids clothes and toys (and I'm not even a big shopper for myself).  So sweet that Ethan signed dh's card.  He'll just love that.  Definietly  agree that we take nothign for granted.  Hope Ethan feels better real soon.  Sounds like a good excuse to cuddle together.

Sue, so cute with the running commentary.  Evan was really good.  He started doign that too and I wispered "we have to tak really quietly" and from then on he whispered.  Maybe ina bit your DD will understand better.  It's so hard not to overshop isn't it?  That'll be so sweet and emotional doing the cards with her.


----------



## KW33

Hello all,

A busy day today trying to get stuff for Christmas sorted... feel like I've acheived quite a lot though. 

*Ready* It'll be good to have your scan and be given a definitive date... although bubs probably wont arrive then!!!  I loved the first Madagasgar... so funny.

*Marie* Not long now till your scan... bet it's all you think about.  Love the fact that Ethan does his own "writing" now.

*Cath* Sounds like you had a good time despite the chaos. Love the sounds of the new hat... post a picture soon. Still not tested and don't have plans to... normally I'm keen to test after day 35 but just know as soon as I do a test AF will arrive and I'll be mad about giving in to my testing urge!!  

*Sue* I do bits through the year and stash them too... what are we all like?! But I can't help it... I LOVE buying her stuff. How lovely that she'll be writing her own cards this year. Glad new washer is on it's way. 

*Debs* Poor H ... Hope the drops works quickly and it better very soon. Sounds like you have a lovely supportive doctor which can only be good.

Hello to Tikki, Ally, Saskia and everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## KW33

See even talking about testing and the af cramps have doubled in pain!!!!  

xxx


----------



## Tikki

am i the only tight one who has bought very little for barney for xmas but then i think that may be due to the fact that i am always buying him things and then cannot wait and give them to him straight away... i have only got 3 presents for him at the moment....


----------



## KW33

*Tikki* We must be stashing stuff while you are giving it immediately!! Although I tend to buy stuff and give it to her too!! 

xxx


----------



## Yellowheart

Hi guys

I am poorly with a bad cold  DH is looking after me though 

Ready - So lovely to see your signature and read your words about being PG again  seems so surreal!   Good luck for your scan  

Karin/Deb - How is the dieting going?  I have one more lb till i am at pre Tx weight  but still loads to lose after that 

Cath - Glad you enjoyed London! 

Love to everyone else 

Starting to get into the christmas spirit  not long now!   

Pots
  x

Oh PS - AF arrived on day 56   i'm happy she is here (   ) but she better not be that late again  i nearly lost my mind


----------



## DiamondDiva

R4F - You must be very giving as people i know on Jewelry and Bag forums have Hanuka gifts for themselves from their DH's    might be something to consider  

Karin -     If only we coluld have a BFP for xmas   

Sue - DH used to get conjunctivitis as a child too   



x Debs x


----------



## KW33

*Pots* Great news that AF finally showed up, sorry that you are feeling so rubbish though. As for the weight If I lose apound tomorrow that will be a stone and half I have lost.  Although as AF due any minute might not have lost at all. 

*Debs* That will be our New Year resolutions... BFP in 2009!!!     

xxx


----------



## Stokey

karin - dying to know if A/F showed up today?
xx


----------



## KW33

*Ally* Do you mean yesterday... or today?  Why are you up so late?  No AF yet but not unheard of for my cycles to be this long and such bad cramps last night that am expecting it today really.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin - TAKE A TEST!!! The AF cramping is also common with BFP's I know I had it - oooh how exciting, we may have another BFP on here!!

Pots - am delighted AF has finally turned up for you - what a relief and well done on the weight loss!!

Tikki - I didnt get Ruby many presents for her first xmas either, she was a bit young really and last year not so many but this year Ive gone a bit over the top!!

Sue - I can empathise with l/o eyes, Ruby has really bad cysts which come up every month and her eye swells up so much, looks like shes been in a boxing match she had one come up last xmas which lasted for months and looks so awful. This was her on her last birthday, she says it doesnt affect her but we have 3 monthly check ups with her consultant just to make sure it doesnt affect her eyesite.

http://www.********.com/photo.php?pid=499326&l=4387c&id=666461752

R4F - We've hired a bouncy castle and face painters in our local sports hall but I invited lots of children and unfortunately lots of them cant make it so I just hope Ruby still has a good time. Have you told ds about the impending arrival?

Got a busy day ahead of me so will catch up with you ladies later.

xx

/links


----------



## KW33

Cath     I'm afriad I wont be taking a test today (unless being tested by my oh so stroppy daughter counts?! )  Hate getting a bfn so will be hiding my head in that sand until at least my longest ever cycle - 37 days.  Still got cramps and nothing else like sore boobs so think not.  Poor little Ruby... she gets them every month?    she looks so glamourous in her little fur shrug.

xxx


----------



## Yellowheart

Cath - Ruby is so sweet and gorgeous  i'm glad it doesn't hurt her of effect her 
Karin - My sympathies for late AF love  hope she turns up soon unless it's a BFP  

x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin - I totally understand where you are coming from, Id be exactly the same, if AF doesnt turn up for me this month I wouldnt do the test until I felt enough time had lapsed   and I had really strong symptoms x

Pots & Karin - thanks for your lovely comments x


----------



## KW33

Just call me an ostrich!!!!   

Thanks girls.  

xxx


----------



## Tikki

karin- i too am a big believer in burying my head in the sand.....

well i seem to have the reverse of you long cycle ladies and AF has arrived AGAIN on day 21 but at least this counts as cycle 2 since cyst removal and we should be allowed to start FET on the 3rd (fingers crossed) although am not thinking about that and keeping my head firmly below ground...

being a very bad mother this morning and c beebies is babysitting whilst i sort out loads of stuff and then going to deny the boy a lunchtime nap as have to go up to oxford street to meet old work team for lunch..... since our team split up 5 years ago (5 of us) we have produced 9 babies- 8 boys.....

see you later


----------



## Stokey

morning girls!

HAd a bit of a random night last night! The friend I was telling you about that split from his wife came over unannounced and my neighbour who I get on well with she came over too and one glass of rose turned into 2 and so on.  It was a very good night! bit blurry this morning though!

Karin - I so hope its not A/F hun, what cycle day are you on today then?

Cath - Ruby's party sounds fab i'll come!   love face painting. I hope she has a brilliant time, I know what you mean about going over the top with pressies i can't physically stop if i see something cute!

pots - glad she turned up for you in the end hun it does drive you mad doesn't it. i am currently on day 63!  and i have done 4 tests. (hate my body so much)  I hope your cold is getting better bless dh for looking after you.

right off to tesco just hope its not a repeat of last tues! still haven't told you what happened, i'll get round to it later today when i find the strength.

ally xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Tikki - have a lovely day hun.

Ally - Whats all this Tesco business??  Sounds like you had a fun night, I love random evenings like that ones that arent planned are always the best!!  You are more than welcome to come to Rubys party babe.  The facepainters we booked were from a friends party and they had lots of beautiful things, butterflys etc but Ruby insisted on being Spiderman! typical, then all her friends followed suit so there was loads of little girls with spiderman faces!!!!

xx


----------



## KW33

*Ally* CD36 today  Sounds like you had a great night... like Cath says I love those spur of the moment nights... usually the best!!! Want to hear about Tescos later...!!

*Tikki* 3rd of December or January? Sounds like you have a fun afternoon planned... 8 boys... wow!!!

*Cath* bless her with her spidey face!!! I would like to get Emma's face painted but everytime we go somewhere that they do it the queue is over half an hour and Emma doesn't have that much patience!! 

We've just been for a nice long walk, it's freeezing out there!!! 

xxx


----------



## Tikki

karin- no dates, just 3rd cycle following cyst removal.........


----------



## KW33

*Tikki* Sorry got confused... hard to think straight with my head under all this sand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Girls,


Cath - Ruby's party sounds fab, she'll love every minute of it.

Karin -     Is your cons appt next week?

Ally - Tesco?  You'll need to fill us in later.  I had a few too many glasses of wine last night too, heads still a bit fuzzy.

Tikki - It wont be long til your next TX now, best of luck with it   


Been out for a long walk with Hannah, its freezing outside, the pavements were frosty, making some soup to warm us up   , i had a lovely dream the other night that we went for our TX and they told us we had a hatching blast and a normal blast, they put them in and i got a BFP, and it was twins, i was on    


Hope you all are well,

x Debs x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hello,

Debs - I love dreams like that - don't want to wake up.  Hope it all comes true for you.  

Tikki - Hope you are able to sort out tx soon - good luck.  Have fun at your meet up.  Don't worry I am sure we all use TV as a babysitter every now and again.

Karin - I am exactly the same when it comes to testing.  Testing and getting BFN gets me down so much.  I would be right there with you - head in sand (I am the same when it comes to testing with tx too).  Really hope it is a miracle though      

Cath - Sounds like a lovely party.  Can't get Emily to have her face painted - she is still traumatised from when her friend had his face painted as a tiger and he was chasing her around roaring (it was a very long time ago now although she just doesn't forget it).  Hope Ruby has lots of fun - I am sure she will.  Poor Ruby with her eyes - hope it is something she will grow out of  

Pots - Glad AF finally arrived.  Hope everything sorts itself out this month.  Hope your cold gets better soon - feel like I am getting one now - I have that horrible tickly feeling and sore throat.

Ally - Hope Tesco was better this week.  I usually go on a Tuesday but had been sent an online money off voucher this week so had it delivered last night (hooray).  Sorry you are suffering such a long cycle    Sound like a good night last night though.

R4F - Hope your scan gives you a better idea of due date.  Do you have a date for scan yet?

Hello everyone else - hope you are all OK.

Went into town this morning to but BIL birthday card and vouchers.  It appears that no one is allowed to have a birthday this time of year bad selection and when I went to got vouchers they didn't even have any birthday cards to go with it - all Christmas ones.

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Sue - Poor little emily, I hope the face painting haunting doesnt stay with her. Ruby had her face painted ages ago and her little face is currently being used by Tesco to advertise their canvas prints, we have huge cavas printing of it:
http://www.********.com/photo.php?pid=344094&l=dcdd4&id=666461752

Debs - what a lovely dream - if only we could make them come true!

Karin - glad you enjoyed your walk, its quite cold here too but not so bad.

/links


----------



## KW33

*Cath* What a gorgeous tiger Ruby makes!!  And famous too... will be checking out my local Tescos to see if they have it there!!

*Sue* My Grandads birthday was 23rd Dec and I used to get so angry that the only birthday cards you can get at this time of year are "on your December birthday"  Eventually I learnt to buy it much earlier in the year but still not good.

*Debs* Yes my appointment is next Monday. Not sure what to expect though.  What a lovely dream Before I had Emma I had lots of dream like that, always with a little girl and when I had Emma it was like I'd met her before because she looked like the baby girl of my dreams... which in a way ahe was. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Karin, never saw the first Madagasgar, although can imagine it was really cute too.  I still have hope for you.  As Cath said (and I experienced myself), AF pains can be a sign.  Totally understand you not wanting to test.  The 2ww is a safe zone where you can still have hope.  I'm crossing my fingers for you.

Pots, so sorry to hear that you're not feeling well.  Hope the cold doesn't last.  Thanks for your comment.  Yah, glad AF finally came for you as I know you were really anxious.  

debs, I should mention to dh about the gift giving (he he).  But then I'd need to buy for him and guys are impossible to buy for.  I have a hard enough time at his bday and father's day.  How's your dd feeling today?  I'll send some prayers your way that your dream comes true!

Cath, oh my gosh, her bday party sounds AMAZING!  Those boucy castles are so much fun for the kids...they just love them.  And they'll look so adorable with their faces painted.  Cant wait to hear all about it.  No, we haven't told Evan yet about the baby.  We'll wait until we tell people as he's likely to blurt it out not understanding that it's a secret for now ('baby in mommy's tummy').

Tikki, good news that AF came so the sooner you can do your fet.  Doe that mean it could be next month?  Why is it that people make us feel guilty for putting our kids infront of the tv?  Sometimes it has to be done so we can get thigns done.  There were many times that if I didn't put Evan there, that he wouldn't get his meal.  Have a great lunch with your old work group.  Lovely you've kept in touch.

Stokey, glad you had a fun relaxed night having a few drinks with friends.  Hope you're not paying for it too much today.

Sue, our scan is booked for Dec 10th so 2 weeks tomorrow.  Sucks that it was so hard to find bday stuff for your BIL.  

Looking forward to tomorrow as I have the day off.  Am going downtown and going to try and get lottery tickets to see We Will Rock You (9th time).  If I don't get the seats, which are front row, then I'll just get the best that I can get for that show.  Am hoping that it won't be too hard to win though on a Wed matinee when most people are at work or school.  My MIL is worried the day will be too much for me, but I'm planning on taking a book as oppose to walking around lots (while waiting for the show) and taking it easy.


----------



## KW33

*Ready* You need to find a nice cosy coffee house and snuggle down with your book. Hope you get good tickets.

xxx


----------



## Tikki

i keep losing my email reminder for no reason- it is very irritating....

have had a nice day meeting up with old workmates and barney was a gem without a nap until about 10 minutes before bedtime when it just all hit him...... and have to say oxford street and a pushchair with xmas shoppers was fun!!!!!

tikki


----------



## KW33

*Tikki* Sounds like you had a good day... can't imagine battling in central London with a buggy.

I've been to weight watchers tonight and lost another 2 pounds so that 22 pounds in total in 7 weeks. I'm so very proud of myself. 

xxx


----------



## Stokey

hey girls 

Madam is down finally so I have a moment to myself now, shes has been in such a grumpy mood today  don't know whats up with her at the moment but I feel like I am constantly shouting at her and saying NO! Don't you just love those days!  

Anyway Tesco was a better place this morning! To explain, a very good friend of the family works at tesco (lets call her Jane) and every tuesday we go to her checkout and have a catch up etc its a ritual now and Issy adores her shes so lovely.. well last tues morning I went to pick Mum up (we do the weekly shop together) and she said that there had been some very sad news (my mum used to work at the local docs on reception and still has really good friends there) a friend from the surgery had phoned to say that Jane's best friends husband had been killed last night on the dual carriage way that surrounds our village (we only live in a small village where everyone knows everyone if you know what I mean).  She was warning us so that Jane wouldn't have to tell us at the store. I honestly didn't think she would be there as thought she would be too upset and with her friend (more like sisters).
When we arrived at Tesco's we met Jane going on to the checkouts and she was so smiley and cheerful her usual self that I then realized she had no idea! It was so awful and something I hope I never have to witness or do ever again but I had to tell her that he BF had been killed. It was so sad, and we all just stood there and cried in the doorway of tesco. Jane and her husband were the best of friends with this guy and his wife they did everything together! she was a complete mess and we managed to get her off home and she had the rest of the week off luckily so she could take care of her BF. Its shocked the whole village as he was such a lovely man. He had been riding his bike home and a woman had run right over him. Mum and I were in a bit of a daze for the rest of the day.
We saw Jane today though and she seemed to be coping, she actually said she was glad we were the ones to break it to her so she was prepared for her friend. I don't think it has hit her BF yet and she is still in shock poor lady.
So that was our ordeal at Tesco last week and its made me realize how quickly life can be taken away from you and how lucky I am to have my family, I couldn't imagine if my DH walked out one day and never came back. It doesn't bare thinking about. 

sorry for the upsetting post. I do feel better this week just want A/F to come along now as I said earlier cycle day 63!   trouble is I can go 90 days sometimes!

Off to Chatsworth house tomorrow with Issy to see Christmas things etc, we go every year as its so pretty and only down the rd!  Prince Charles writes his xmas cards there you know!    i like to hob knob with royalty you know!lol 

hope everyone is well and not too cold!

xx


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone,

Well it seems we just get over one thing, and then bam along comes something else. Priya has a tummy bug poor thing and is not herself at all. I have stuggled to put her down all day....  

Af finally showed up this afternoon (cd32) which is very odd for me. I had a 25 day cycle last time and tbh I am normally a 28 day girl. Hope things are ok and not going up the spout!   Good news is I have booked in for a day 3 scan on thursday so will be keeping everything crossed for a special christmas present...please please please    

Hope you are all ok....

Ally- Wow the tesco ordeal sounds terrible, nothing harder than breaking news like that to someone who you know, poor you, and how very awful for that poor lady who lost her husband, like you say, take each day as it comes and savour it, we never know whats around the corner do we  

Karin- Well done you, 7 weeks is that all? That really is amazing, was it all WW or have you been doing anything else?

Tikki- Very brave of you venturing up oxford st with the pushchair! Sounds awful but sometimes the little ones LOVE being in such a busy place don't they?? (Unlike us...) BTW I too have been quite mean and not bought a lot for Priya..what I have bought I have gradually given to her, sort of one thing a week as I know there will be SOOO much on christmas day.

Ready- oh I can't wait till your scan so heaven only knows how you feel    how exciting, enjoy your show x

Pots- Hope you feel better soon hun,  

Sue- I know exactly what you mean about the cards, such a pain in the bum....

Debs- What a fab dream....hope it comes true for you x

Cath- Sounds like a great party you have planned! Ruby is a very gorgeous girl!   Did I read that you have a psychic reading planned? I have one booked for next week, can't wait.....

Well hello everyone else, going to go now as very tired and not sure I am going to have a sound nights sleep....

Saskia xx


----------



## KW33

Morning all,

Well CD 37 and nothing yet. I had a bit more nausea yesterday and I'm afraid it's got my hopes up.  I'm scared of it all being nothing like the times before. Dh2b and I have agreed that if there's nothing today then we will test in the morning but I can't tell you how scared I am of a BFN.

Anyway enough of me...

*Ally* What an awful thing. Such a sad thing to happen and to have to break the news like that.. it must have been very hard. 

*Saskia* Poor Priya... I feel the same, seems like one thing after another with Emma. Hopefully our little ones will be feeling 100% again very soon. Glad that AF showed but very annoying that your cycles are a bit wonky. Got everything crossed for an extra special present for you this Christmas. 

Hope to catch you all again later as we are off to soft play this morning.

xxx


----------



## Yellowheart

Oh Karin     This is so cruel.  I really hope tomorrow brings you good news   

Ally - That's so sad    

Saskia - Hope P feels better soon 

x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - Got everything crossed for tomorrow                      


Sorry, just a quickie, about to head off to playgroup.


----------



## Tikki

oh karin,    , it is the stuff that you read about with natural pregnancies just before fertility clinic appointments (infact 2 of my friends).... you've done it before so hopefully you've done it again!!!!! fingers and everything crossed for a positive result hun......


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

Ahhh Ally - you poor thing, what a horrid ordeal to have to go through, hope your friend is doing ok. 

Karin - oh my gosh, sounds like a BFP to me!!!! Cant wait to hear your test results                 

Debs - enjoy playgroup.

Pots - How you doing.

Saskia - yes, psychic booked for tomorrow night at my friends house, more of a girlie gathering than anything else but so looking forward to it!!

Tikki - glad you enjoyed your shopping.

R4F - hope you have a lovely day off and you manage to get your tickets!!

Cath xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Having a morning in front of laptop/tv because I feel rotten with a cold.  Making the most of it because DD comes home and wants me to play - have loads of things I should be doing.

Ally - How awful      Hope you friend is OK.  A few years ago a woman and her two children were killed in an accident who lived just up the road from me.  I didn't know them well but I couldn't stop thinking about how the husband/father must be feeling.  Just puts everything is perspective really.

Karin - It is sometimes the not knowing that is hardest      Hope you need that test and its positive    

Saskia - Hope everything is well with your scan and that you get the most amazing Christmas present.

Cath - Hope you have fun tomorrow.  Love the photo of Ruby - will look out for it at Tesco.

Marie - Good luck for your scan tomorrow      

Debs - Hope you have fun at playgroup.

Tikki - Glad you had a nice time - I bet that was fun trying to negotiate Oxford Street with a buggy.

R4F - Hope you have a lovely day and get the tickets you want.

Pots - Hope you are feeling better.

Hello to everyone else.

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Karin, yep...am bringing my book and well...have given up coffeee...but will grab lunch somewhere while waiting.  Whoohoo...great news on the weight loss.  YOu're doing fantastic!  Oh Karin, I have such hopes for you and so want you to get that BFP.  I've been experiencing a bit of nausea yesterday and today and as you know it can be a sign.          

Tikki, glad you enjoyed your day with your old work mates.  I think that's amazing.  My old team and I are in the same building and yet we get together maybe once a year...and how much effort is that?  You must have such a nice friendship out of it.

Stokey, what a sad story at tescos. Can't imagine how hard it was for you to break the news to your friend and see her heart broken.  Life has such difficult times along with the good.  

saskia, oh no..so sorry to hear that Priya is sick once again.  Great news that you have a scan tomorrow and are moving ahead. Let us know how it goes.

debs, have fun at the playgroup.  Glad dd is well enough to go.

Cath, thanks.  Hope you're doing well.

Sue, it's hard to continue on when we're feeling like such crap isn't it?  I do hope your cold is short lived.

Looking forward to seeing the musical today.  Just wish it was a clear day but they're calling for snow.  Oh well, I'll just give myself lots of time to get there and I told dh not to wait for me for dinner.  Starting to feel a cold coming on (Evan has one now) so just hope I can fight it as I always need meds to clear it (for asthma in my lungs and inflammation in my nasal passage)


----------



## becca

r4f- ohhh send the snow over to the uk...you know how much i love it.
ohh feeling sick thats great sign mine kicked in very early on too........just eat little and often

x


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all the good wishes... much appreciated.  Been to a soft play place today with my BF and her 2 year old. So funny watching both girls scrambling around and took my mind off things for a bit. Still nothing.

*Debs* Hope you had a fun time at playgroup... well H did anyway!! 

*Tikki* That's waht my BF keeps saying that it's because I have clinic appointment. Not sure if she means AF is staying away because of that or that it finally happened. 

*Cath* Phsychic reading sounds interesting... I'd be too scared though. 

*Sue* Take it easy while you can that's what I say!!! 

*Ready* I thought you had given up coffee but at least coffee houses are very cosy and nothing to stop you having a large piece of cake!!  Hope you enjoy the show. ( I know you will )

*Pots* How are you doing?

Hello to Ally, Saskia, Becca, Marie and anyone else that I've missed.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin - I love soft play, so funny to watch the little ones.  Im not too worried about the psychic, I grew up around it so I love all that stuff!

R4F - enjoy the show, take it easy now with the snow/travelling!!

Sapphire - Sorry to hear you are unwell   will keep you updated with tomorrow events.

Ok, calling all experts - I need some advice, I am pretty good at organising parties, all the invites, everything down to the finest detail but when it comes to food...Im hopeless and as Ruby doesnt eat very much not sure what to do - Ill tell you what ive got so far but any input would be greatly appreciated.  Ive roped my mum into making the sandwiches, she is an excellent cook so shes doing that.  Ive got party ring biscuits, pink wafer biscuits, iced gems, jaffa cakes, crips (chip sticks & skips) - now for the healthy stuff.. cheese cubes, tomatoes, cucumber.  What else should I get? cocktail sausages?

Thank you


----------



## Shoe Queen

Sorry, I just rambled on in there - its for Ruby's birthday this weekend.


----------



## KW33

Is there facilities to cook ther?  ie warm stuff up?

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

No - unfortunately not, no kitchen just a studio room so will have to take everything down pre-done in the afternoon thats why I need to go with 'easy' food!


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Cath - As you have nowhere to cook I think cocktail sausages (or sausage rolls) are a good idea because they can be cooked and eaten cold, maybe mini quiches, bread sticks, mini pizzas (usually go down well with kids).  Somewhere like M&S and most supermarkets have excellent range of party snacks.  Hope that helps.

S x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Sue - great, didnt think about quiches and stuff - thank you for the tip!!


----------



## KW33

Sorry got distarcted by a very hungry daughter!!  She's a bottomless pit today...!!    But I guess she's been pooly on and off for a few weeks so just glad she's got her appetite back.

Anyway looks like Sue has covered everything I was going to say.  Would definitely check out M&S stuff as their party bits are great!!

xxx


----------



## strawbs

karin        sounding good to me!!

If anyone has any tips on weaning from BF let me know, just posted in BF section-finding it hard/  F is a lot better, thanks for the we;; wishes

hi ladies      


xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - Theres some good ideas there, i had most of those things for DD's 1st birthday party this year, i'll need to remember to come back on here in January for ideas for her 2nd   

Karin -                     

Ally -    How awful, did they find the person who ran over your friend?   

x Debs x


----------



## Stokey

Hi girls
Oh Karin -                                                                        please test first thing and let us know. Please let it be a BFP! That would be the best. I know exactly what you mean about not wanting to test I am exactly the same. Good Luck hunny!

Cath - Prawn crackers! and chicken bites that are pre-cooked tesco's do them and they are gorge!  I love party food I hope you have a lovely day, take some pics and put them on **, Ruby is going to have a fab time.  You enjoy it too hun 

Debs- hi hun yes they know who did it, she was on the phone! apparently shes a mess. its the funeral tomorrow the local church will be packed. I just feel so sorry for the family.

Hi Sue get well soon and ready hope your takin it easy! and strawbs and Tikki and saskia hope your all ok!

went to chatsworth today it was gorgeous I love it there at Xmas its really put me in  the mood!

Jewellery party tomorrow and dentist! as Issy would say "Yuck"

nite nite

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## KW33

Hi ladies,

Well I shouldn't be surprised or hurt to see a BFN this morning.    I'm sad, hurt and angry at my body.   Also at the doctors who go on and on about weight loss like it's some magical cure.   Telling me that every pound you lose improves your chances... well I've lost 22 and all I see is my cycles getting worse.    Bit of a rant but I'm so angry at myself for letting myself have hope.  Got appointment next Monday so I'll just have to see what they say...

Sorry for the me me me post.

Hugs to all you lovely, LOVELY ladies.

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin -    Im so sorry, i was extremely overweight when i got PG with Hannah and theres a thread over on the Reprofit  board about being overweight and how it affects implantation or not, might be worth having a look, as far as i can remember it said that being overweight doesnt stop fertilisation or implantation but it might stop you OVing or having AF's    

Stokey -     You'll need all your strength to get through the funeral today    


Need to rescue Hannah from her highchair as she has just fed her breakfast to the dogs   


x Debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin - oh hunny Im so sorry, feel like we've got your hopes up and then nothing, Im devasted for you    

It amazes me with the weight loss thing because my doctors keep banging on about being the 'right weight' and telling me if I lose any more weight I wont get pg etc but how come obese women get pregnant and superskinny women (like posh spice!) I think its ridiculous!

Debs - ooops, hope the dogs enjoyed!!

Ally - thanks for the lovely tip, will be food shopping tomorrow (with a hangover no doubt!!)

Strawbs - I cant really remember what I did to stop b/f, I do remember that I didnt have very much milk at all so I think I just cut out one feed, then another one until eventually I didnt have any left but as I say, didnt have very much in the first place, I had do to both (bottle and b/f).

Cath xx


----------



## Yellowheart

Oh Karin      I really feel like some consultants use the weight card as an excuse  it's not fair and i know that my consultant has said to me that losing weight was not necessary. many women get PG whatever their weight and i have actually found since losing weight that my cycles have gone weird   There is a theory to do with your E2 being higher the more you weigh which can make your cycles irregular but i don't think that means you can't get PG naturally  I really hope you get the support you need at your appointment   

Hi Debs, Strawbs, Ally, Cath and all   

We're off to Hamleys on Sunday, can't wait! 

x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Karin - I am so very sorry     I am sure it is rubbish about weight loss helping - like Cath says how come woman at the extremes of weight still get pregnant.      Hopefully you are able to agree on a way forward Monday.  Thinking of you.

Pots - Hope you have a lovely day Sunday - sounds great.

Cath - Look forward to hearing about tonight - have fun with your food shopping tomorrow and hope you can think clearly with the hangover.

Debs - Oh dear.  Hope Hannah had some breakfast.

Ally - Glad you had a nice time at Chatsworth - I love the gardens there.

Strawbs - Does LO ever have expressed milk in a bottle I (to get used to bottle first and then different milk) or is he not keen on bottle at all.  I am afraid I don't have too much advice other than that DD decided she had had enough BF so never had to wean her off something she loved.

R4F - Hope you had a lovely day yesterday and you haven't caught a cold.

Feeling like my little girl is growing so fast.  Just finished filling in the forms for big school.  Where has the time gone.

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Pots - enjoy Hamleys, we didnt actually make it there this past weekend.

Sue - Im sure I'll battle through it!! can wait to see what interesting (spooky) stuff she has to say!! I know how you feel about l/ones growing up too quickly, we have just done the exact same thing - Ruby starts big school in January - only for one day though as I cant get her to school every day so she will be her nursery (which we pay for) Monday - Thursday and then my day off Friday I will take her for a few hours in the afternoon - not looking forward to putting her in a school uniform


----------



## strawbs

Karin


----------



## Stokey

oh karin i'm sorry hun     i hope your doing ok today its such a horrible rollercoaster and your mind works over time. Big hugs and loves and don't apologise for your post thats what we're here for xx  

Cath - Hope the reading goes well, will you fill us in on what she says, I love stuff like that, I need to go back and see mine, its been well over a year now. 

well off to dentist with Issy soon bless her, I'm not going  to funeral as I didn't know the guy who died that well but i'll be thinking about my friend and her family. Its not raining here today just very windy so at least the burial should go ahead minus the rain. so so sad.  

hello to everyone hopefully be back on later but have party tonight so may get a bit hectic.  

love to all

ally xxxxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

becca, I remember you love the snow.  Would love to send you any that we get!

Karin, that's lovely that your BF has a daughter not much older than Emma.  Glad you all had a nice day together yesterday.  And glad to hear that Emma is feeling better.  She could be growing too if she's eating lots.  Oh hun, I'm so sorry for the test result.  You had signs so the cycle was hopeful.  Don't be mad at yourself..it's only natural and we all had hope for you.  I'm with Pots and a lot of consultant use weight as an excuse or as a simple reason.  Glad your appointment is only a few days away so you'll get a plan of action to get you that BFP.  I'm with you all the way.  Hugs to you.

Cath, it's always hard putting together the menu for a large group.  For Evan's party I once made cheese sandwhiches and used cookie cutters to make them into cute animals.  For adults, I usually have some salad (e.g. caesar, spinach), a pasta salad, sandwhiches, maybe an egg dish and sides.  Sounds like you have a variety for both adults and kids.  You must be getting so excited for the party. 

strawbs, you're finding weaning hard on you or your ds is finding it hard?  Does he take a bottle at all?  If so, just stop dropping feeds and replace with a bottle. If not, I'm not sure but I'm sure someone can give you some advice.  (I never had enough milk myself so did both right from the start).

Stokey, have fun at the jewellery party.  I've never been to one but they sound popular there.

Sue, will your dd start school for the first time in the fall or is she movign to pre-school?  They certainly do grow fast.


Had a great day yesterday.  Ended up getting front row seats so could see fantastically.  Dh makes fun of me as he says how I love to see up their noses and get spit on, but I just love really being able to see their expressions and you feel like you're up there with them (plus you can see some of the theatre tricks/production stuff).  While I was waiting for the lottery tickets, I had  small bout of nausea but found the nearest drugstore and bought some arrowroot cookies and that seemed to help.  Weather ended up being more sprinkling or very slight snow so it was fine.  Often the weather people call for lots of snow and nothing happens which is fine by me (sorry becca).


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

Sorry for being MIA - I had a bleed on tuesday night and had a scan yesterday morning and we saw the most beautiful baby blob with a flashing heartbeat   Oh my goodness, we are head over heels in love and just can't believe our luck.    Am wishing such luck for all you ladies  


Karin - Oh hunny, I am so sorry, I was keeping everything crossed for you     

Marie xxxx - in a rush as toddler group in a bit!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Marie - fab news, scary about the bleed though   I know what thats like, I bled all through pregnancy but bought myself a doppler so each time it happened I could just listen to the heartbeat so I had reassurance before being carted off to hospital each time.

R4F - thanks for the food tips, will be stocking up tomorrow.  So glad you enjoyed the show and sickness thats awful but as friends kept telling me 'its a good sign that things are progressing well'.

Ally - have fun at your party - will fill you in on the goss tomorrow!

Cath x


----------



## 69chick

Hi all  

sorry for lack of posts - I do alot of lurking though, for inspiration and boosting morale for trying again.

Karin - sorry your body is playing these cruel tricks - a tough xxx

strawbs - on the BF thing - OMG, I understand exactly how you feel. My DS has only just been weaned from BF at 16 months, with a real struggle - and we did it while visiting my MIL for a few days, as we didn't have to get up for work.
Like you, I've hardly had a good nights sleep since we had DS, but, he now sleeps, albeit in our bed, but what a luxury.
I'm afraid it was just not giving in to the writhing body in the middle of the night - he wouldn't take a dummy/bottle as a substitute either, so really do understand. Lots of luck x

marie - good news on the scan, but sorry about the bleed - I also had bleeding throughout my pg - scary stuff - plus I'm Rh-, so had to dash off for a jab each time. One of the bleeds was so bad, it was running down my leg and we thought we had lost the pg, but hey, all was fine.

Tiger - went to a 2nd birthday just the other day - sandwiches were all left at the end, but all the sweetie stuff had been demolished by the kids. Iceland do a fab range of party food you can just put in the oven, including miniature pasties - yum

Stokey - how did dentist go? - when I took DS he wouldn't open his mouth  

Pots - love Hamleys - but won't be going this year   Can't bear the thought of the crowds with DS in a buggy  

Well, DH is avoiding the subject of more tx, which has knocked me for six - hes worried about complications/birth defects etc spoiling what we have already got. I'm really struggling to get my head round it.
Any ideas?

BBS

Lisa x


----------



## ready4Family

Marie, am so happy for you that you saw the heartbeat.  You and dh must be so relieved and over the moon.

Cath, keep us posted on what you decide about the party.  And can't wait to hear all the details.  The sicnkess hasn't been too bad yet..only a couple short bouts.  And to be honest, it's a bit of reassurnace that things are still happening.  I'm feeling pretty normal today which worries me. 

Lisa, hi.  Hope that you and dh can work things out and come to an agreement with the tx.  Sounds like he's worried for you. Can you book a consultation for both of you and have his fears talked about with the dr?  I'm sure that would be more reassuring.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Cath - Emily already has a uniform for her nursery school - I cried the first day but she did look really cute in it.  It is good though that we don't have too many decisions or arguments about what she is wearing in the morning.

R4F - It is school she is starting - she is already at the pre-school attached to the main school.  Hope you are finding the nausea reassuring although don't worry if it has gone now.  I only ever had slight nausea some days in early weeks.

Marie - Great news about the scan - sorry you had a scare with bleeding.  Has it stopped now?

Lisa - Hope you and DH reach an agreement at tx.  Sorry no advice I am in a similar position at the moment too.

Ally - Hope everything was OK at the dentist.

Sue x


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone,

Karin- My heart goes out to you...Hope you get some good answers or plans at your next appointment.  

Bit of a me post coming up.....apologies in advance...

Priya is now better, but I seem to have caught whatever it is and have got an upset stomach too... up all night last night being sick, today I just feel washed out and sorry for myself   On top of that I went to the clinic today for my Day 3 scan...not good news as the consultant found cysts on both my ovaries about an inch big. Never seen before and he tells me they could be the result of the gonal-F I had before. Anyway, can't have any tx until they're gone apparently, need to wait until next month and see if they have gone, if not they might need surgery. He also said that I might need another HSG as I have not had a positive from my last 2 IUI's, and as I delivered DD by C section my tubes may be affected. 

Sorry for the rambling on but I just feel so despondent and let down. I have been so hopeful for another go before christmas and had it all mapped out in my head, now I am really fed up.   I guess things are just on hold for a bit but time is creeping on and even the consultant said I am getting older etc etc. AND the likelihood is that I will get next AF over christmas which means I won't be able to get my Day 3 scan that time as the clinic is shut, will need to wait till next cycle!  

Hope everyone is well, sorry no more personals for now but I'll be back tomorrow, with a cheerier face on, just got to get it all off my chest and then chin up...

Saskia xx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi all

I hope you don't mind me posting here. I am thinking of another little miracle but don't know what to do. A quick bit of my story.

Diagnosed as not ovulating after 3 years of investigations.
Had 4 cycles of clomid and HCG injections.
Concived Ethan on 4th cycle. (very blessed as I know some have much harder journeys)
Had difficult pregnancy with 6 near m/cs through heavy bleeding
Ethan arrived by cs on 23rd March this year. ( he is fantastic) Gynae probs preventing natural delivey
Found recovering from cs difficult
Parents separated 3 weeks before Ethan was born
Diagnosed with mild post natal depression in Sep and now on mild anti depressants and feel loads better
Ethan has always been a joy during the day but refuses to sleep at night - sometimes up 9 or 10 times a night - exhausting
I am scared of another hard pregnancy, cs, further drug treament and parents and DH don't think I would cope with another child but I think a lot of my probs are due to lack of sleep and a DH who has only just realised the importance of helping! Despite these things I still have a constant yearning to try for another child. If I am honest I am dsperate for a girl now.


Any thoughts or advice greatly welcomed as I am uncertain of what to do

SS


----------



## Shoe Queen

Morning ladies

Welcome Shooting Star - look forward to getting to know you.

Sorry for the 'me' post coming up but Im so excited I cant sleep - got in at 2.00am this morning but found it difficult to switch my brain off!!

Saw the psychic last night and Im so delighted with her news - when I walked in she asked how old my little 'boy' was I said I dont have a boy she said she saw him with me when I walked in, she said I would be pregnant within the next 3 months more likely December/January (which is what everyone says yippee), I lost twins through a fluke they were boys but one of them will come back through my new little boy, baby will be born next Sept 2009, she brought my gran through and said she was going to 'gift' me my son. She talked loads about Ruby about her talking to her spirit guides, she described the baby saying he had huge brown eyes not like Ruby and he would look the image of me - oh girls I cant tell you how chuffed I am, I know its stupid to believe what they say but I really want to, the psychic did tell me to forget adoption, put the papers away and forget it as I wouldnt need to adopt and she said listen if I tell you it will happen you have to believe me it will (this is the same psychic that predicted Ruby!).  She also said I wouldnt need IVF but was I taking fertility drugs, I said no but she said, I can see you taking something, perhaps herbal? the good old agnus castus, yes ladies that is going to give me a natural pregnancy - whoo hoo.

Again sorry for lack of personals, Im just so caught up with my reading.

Cath xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - OMG, Thats amazing, im a firm beleiver in things like this, im so excited for you    

Shootingstar - Hello and Welcome, best of luck.

Saskia -    Hope you feel better soon, DH and my mum have both had a tummy bug this week   

Karin - How are you?    

Marie - What fab news, congratulations again  

R4F - Were you excited when you felt sick?  i ate ginger biscuits when PG and drank ginger and lemon tea, i had MS til 20 weeks with Hannah     have to admit i loved it as i knew something was happening.

Sue - We looked at a private nursery for Hannah and they had a uniform too, the nursery fees were as much as the school fees though and wouldnt let us put her in for 1 day only as i only work 1 full day per week.


Hope you all are well, was out with DH and some friends last night so my mum came over and watched DD, we all had a great time.


x Debs x


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Thank you so much for all the support. After a lot of tears yesterday, I'm feeling a little better and have decided to focus on appointment on Monday and weight loss. Still no AF though  which is weird as you know what it's like, once you've tested she normally appears within minutes. 

Got a busy day today so will hopefully be back later for presonals.

 Saskia, it's just so hard. 

*Cath* Sounds fantastic... here's to a September baby!!!   

Welcome *shooting star*!!!

Hi to Debs, Marie, Sue, Ally, Ready and anyone else I've missed.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Sue, can see why you'd be so emotional.  They just grow up so quickly.  We could move Evan to kindergarden in Sept but it's only part time so we've decided to keep him at daycare as it's full time and full days.  

saskia, so sorry for your awful day yesterday.  Hope the sickness is better today.  And i really feel for you hun as I know you had your heart set on starting tx.  I know how awful and hard a delay can be.  Really hope the cysts go away on their own.  Is there anything they can do to help it?  I know for my pcos I've been put on the pill and it keeps the cysts away.  Not sure if that would work in your case?  I know the wait is so upsetting.  Just know that your dr is giving you the best chance of you getting that BFP by making sure that your body is ready.

shooting star, welcome.  It's such an amazing bunch over here.  Sounds like your little boy is a real miracle.  And sounds like you've had a really tough time the past while, and of course  ontop of that lack of sleep can really affect things.  My BIL and his wife had an awful time with their child sleeping as well and they actually sought a sleep therapist that helped them.  Things are a lot better now.  And all of us over here totally understand the strong yearning for another child s you're in the right spot.

Cath, I think that's so cool how you've seen a psychic a few times.  It brings tears to my eyes with her words about you having a son.  Wouldn't that be amazing if her predictions were right?  I pray that her predictions are correct.  Have a wonderful bday party for Ruby.  You'll have to tell us all about it.  When does she actually turn 3?

debs, that's such a long time to have suffered from m/s, but I know what you mean about loving it.  This is all such a rollercoaster that any reassurance is good.  My last clinic did blood work every 3 days until the scan but this one only did the first two and then we have to wait for 3 weeks.  Glad you were able to get out last night with dh and some friends.

Karin, glad you're feeling better and looking ahead to your appointment.  Good things will come from it and they'll be able to help get you that BFP!

Pots, wow 4lbs in one week. Not bad!  Take care of yourself hun.

What's everyone doing for the weekend?  My work is having a family holiday party so we're going for the first time.  It's at a fair and they have rides, a petting zoo, pony rides, clowns and other stuff so should be fun.


----------



## DiamondDiva

Pots - I hope everything is ok     you know we are all here if you need us    

R4F - The holiday party sounds amazing, hope you all have fun.


Not doing too much this weekend, im working for a little while tomorrow then Sunday is always such a busy day for us with visiting, going to try and put our xmas tree up tomorrow    i know we are super early but we are so excited.


x Debs x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hello,


Debs - Have fun putting your tree up.  I usually do it first weekend in Dec but it still feels a bit early (know what you mean though about being excited)  They are turning the Christmas lights on in town tonight but I think it is going to be too busy - not to mention very cold so will take Emily to see them over the weekend.

R4F - Sounds like a fun weekend - sure Evan will love it.

Pots - Well done on the weight loss.  Hope you are OK - look forward to welcoming you back when you are ready     

Karin - Glad you are feeling a little better.  Hope AF turns up for you soon    

Cath - Excellent that all these psychics are saying similar things.  I don't think that it is stupid to believe what they say - after all I think hope and belief are very powerful in making things happen.  Excited for you.     

Saskia - So sorry - how disappointing for you        Hope the cysts go.

Welcome Shooting Star - Sorry you had a difficult time.  Look forward to chatting to you.

Girls night out for me tomorrow.  Looking forward to having a good laugh - feel like it is the tonic I need at the moment (particularly as AF arrived last night).

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

debs, that's so exciting putting up your xmas tree.  Nothing wrong with starting the holiday season early to get you all into the spirit.  Bet Hannah will love all the lights.

Sue, have fun at your girls night out.  Good laughs with girlfriends are the best.


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone,

Just a quick message...

Still feeling fed up but will use the next few months to my advantage I guess

Cath- Wow how exciting for you, fantastic reading! Bet you will be making an extra special effort on the BMS front from now on....  I have a reading next tuesday, bit nervous and I'm not sure if she is any good or not! Hope I hear exciting stuff too..... 

Ready- Thanks for your kind words, don't think the pill would be right for me as want to go for another IUI asap so might not be recommended....fingers crossed they go away soon

Sue- Enjoy your girls night out, sounds like you'll have a ball

Pots- Hope you're ok hun and look forward to hearing from you when you return to us

Debs- Its never too early for the christmas tree in my book...ours is not up yet as DH won't let me...but give it a week and I'll start nagging, I like it up early and down before New Year as I like it all cleared up by the first day of the Year...

Karin- Hope AF arrives soon for you, I hate being in limbo with it  

Shooting Star- Hi and welcome, sounds like you have had an ordeal since your little one has come along, I think if you want another one then go for it but I can only suggest that you think long and hard about what would happen if you have another boy...as you said that deep down you would like a girl...just a thought, look fwd to chatting some more soon

Hi to everyone else Tikki, Ally, Strawbs...hope you're all ok

Saskia x


----------



## Shooting star

Hi all

Thank you for the welcome

Saskia - I will give what you said some thought. I would not mind if I had another boy as it would be nice for Ethan to have a brother but part of me will always like the idea of a girl as well

SS


----------



## Shoe Queen

hi girls

Sorry I havent been around much the last few days, been busy organising Ruby's party which is today so just a quick post to let you know I will catch up with you all next week, I have a few days off for christmas shopping etc so hope you are all well and speak to you soon.

Cath xx


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

No time for personals but AF finally arrived yesterday, day 40!!!   Got clinic appoitment tomorrow so a bit nervous  But will hopefully be able to post more tomorrow.

  

Karin

xxx

*Cath* Hope Ruby has a fab party!!!


----------



## becca

karin- i havent forgot about you hunnie, i remembered your appointment for the 1st, just wanted to wish you all the best xx


----------



## saskia b

Soooo quiet on here, everyone must be doing nice things this weekend.....

Not much news from me

Karin- Good luck for your appointment tomorrow hunny, hope its fruitful  

Cath- Ruby's pics are lovely on **, looks like you had a good party, I hope she enjoyed it lots  

Hi to everyone else, hope those with bumps are doing well...and to those without bumps  

I have had a bit of a naff weekend really. Priya is completely out of sorts, not sleeping well, clingy, generally not herself and I feel a bit the same so we have been at home feeling sorry for ourselves together   Enjoying a bit of me time now she is asleep though....

Saskia xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - Hope the party went well, will have a look at the ** pics.

Karin -      for your appt tomorrow


----------



## strawbs

cath hope ruby had a fab party

karin      for your appt

sorry not been posting much don't know where the time goes.  Have had period pains for weeks now but still no af!!  Got a doc appt on fri as s3x is still very very painful 7months after giving birth so need to get it checked out.

Have now successfully dropped the 3pm BF even though F is not taking formula (well 1oz!!), hoping my afs should return now

hope you all had a nice weekend, I have been working all weekend, thanks chancellor for the ridiculous VAT reduction, has just meant re-doing all our invoice system!

strawbs xx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Karin, I signed in first thing to check up on you as I know your appointment is today. I've been thinking of you all weekend and hope you're pleased with consultant and have a plan moving forward to get you that BFP you so deserve.

saskia, I do hope your cysts go away on their own.  I know the feeling of not wanting to wait and try again.  So sorry the weekend has been rough and both you and Priya aren't yourselves.

Cath, how did Ruby's party go?  Can't wait to hear all the details.  Sending big birthday wishes.

strawbs, have you tested?  I had period like pains before my BFP.  Good luck for Friday.

Yesterday was a children's party that my work held and it was fantastic.  Evan had such an amazing time and it was hard to get him to leave.  They had different versions of a bouncy castle / slides, rides, pony rides, petting zoo.  And each child got a present and Evan had such fun with his.  First time going to the holiday party but will definitely take him again.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Just popping in to see if there was any news from Karin's appt, but none as yet I see. Thinking of you hun   
Marie & Ready- how are you both doing?   I am stalking you ....!?!?!   
Hi to Debs, Cath and everyone else     

Love Jo xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Karin - Hope you have a very positive appointment today.  Thinking of you.     

R4F - Glad you had a lovely time at the party.  Hope you are feeling OK.

Strawbs - Good luck for your doctor's appointment.  I had the same thing.  The tear had healed with a polyp and it was really painful.  I had to have a small operation to correct it and it worked really well (day surgery - all easy so I hope I haven't worried you).  Hope there is a simpler solution for you.

Cath - Hope Ruby had a lovely time.

Saskia - Hope you are both feeling better soon.    

Hello Debs, Shooting Star, Tikki, Ally, Becca, Sugar and anyone else.

Had a lovely time Saturday night with the girls - drank way too much and had terrible hangover yesterday.  I then remembered that I had said that I would make cakes for the coffee morning today at Emily's school  which was the last thing I felt like.  Anyway coffee morning was very nice and Emily really enjoyed it - I got such a big cuddle when I picked her up to take her.

Sue x


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Thank you for all your good wishes.  It went okay.  I have to have a lap and dye as he is not happy with the clarity of the results from the HSG, and have to wait 3-4 months for it.  They wont do it anyway until BMI under 30 so that gives me a few more months to get there.  He was very positive and said since my problems (so far) seem to be cyclic or ovulatory that they should be able to find a solution  .  But as usual he went on and on about how weight loss would be the most beneficial and I'd get pregnant that way!!!    So I asked him straight out how that would help and he said that they say when you lose 10% of your body weight (which I have) then ovaries should work up to 50% better.  Hmmmm!!!     So I have agreed to continue with the weight loss and they will send me a letter about 4 before op... so I can be weighed and all pre op stuff.  So I'd better get on with losing weight... off for a long walk tonight!!!

Will do personals tonight after my walk.

Thank you again everyone for your support... I can't tell you how much it means.  

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

HI all,

Karin, glad you're feeling positive from your appointment.  I'm sure you weren't happy with the wait and the fact that they'll need to do a lap on you, but if they find any issues, they'll be able to clear them up.  I'm amazed how much they emphazize weight and you've already done fantastic with it.  Very glad that your consultant was very positive about getting you a BFP and is putting it down to cyclic or ovulation, which means you wouldn't have to go the ivf route. Good things will happen in 2009 for you. Sounds silly, but I can feel it!

Jo, hi there.  Doing good thanks.  It's sweet of you to stalk us.  Not much longer for you now.  I'm so excited for you.

Sue, glad you had a wonderful time with your girlfriends and let youself go (although had to pay for it the next morning).  I think we all need that once in awhile.


----------



## strawbs

Hi Ladies

Karin...fairly positive about the appt then, gives you a goal which is always better where losing weight is concerned!!

R4F not long until your scan now...did a test last week but have only bms a handful of times sinc LO was born so really would be a miracle, no af either yet so just hoping my body is gearing up to playing the game

Sapphire thanks for the info re the bms pain (had a smear last week and ended up intears as so painful, nurse couldn't see anything untoward hence drs appt, may take some paracetamol before the appt!  Hangovers are much harder once you have a LO, aren't they??

Saskia hope your LO is feeling better soon

Hi to cath (great psychic reading by the way!), tikki, Ally, shooting star, debs, pots, Jo-sorry may have missed some

Just currently watching Francis roll from one side of the room to the other!! Putting a book across his face. Makes me realsie just how bitty the carpet is!!  He has started saying mama, baba, bubu all the time!!  So cute, he is very vocal like his mum!!  Crawling is imminent I think

Have a nice evening all

strawbs xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - At least they can give an estimated time for the HSG, i had 1 before i got Pg with H, was uncomfortable but ok and the best thing was DH's health insurance paid for it, would have had to pay £800 if they didnt   .

Strawbs -   

R4F -  The Holiday party sounds amazing, bet Evan had a ball.

Sue -   the things you say when you are drunk, at least it was for a good cause.

Saskia - is Priya any better?  


Hope you all are well,

x Debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone

Sorry I have been awol but had a hectic few days, only got a few moments before I have to start organising tea, been to Cardiff shopping all day so exhausted. Thank you all for your lovely wishes for Ruby's birthday - its tomorrow but the party was a huge success and have posted some photos - she had an amazing day and looked like a princess. Promise, promise, promise I will catch up with personals tomorrow - going back to work for a rest!!

http://www.********.com/photo.php?pid=1704904&l=69475&id=666461752

http://www.********.com/photo.php?pid=1704925&l=e8d24&id=666461752

Cath x

/links


----------



## KW33

Evening,

Tired so I'll make this quite quick!!

*Cath* Your little princess looks beautiful!!! So pleased the party went well and I hope she has a lovely birthday tomorrow.

*Debs* How the diet going? I'm trying really hard still with an added incentive now!! 

*Strawbs* Nail everything donw quickly!!!  Before you know hell be charging around trashing the joint!! 

*Ready* Your work party sounds amazing... I bet Evan had a fantastic time. How are you feeling? 

*Sue* It's good to have a good drink occasionally and blow the cobwebs away... although hangover and kids is hard.

*Saskia* Hope Priya is feeling more like herself soon. 

Hi to Marie, Jo, Shooting star, Pots (we are always here ) and anyone else I've missed.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi ladies

Back in work today!

Karin - we had a lovely time thank you, sent Ruby to nursery today (in her dress) with another cake for the children.  Sorry to hear you have to have lap and dye how you feeling about it? maddening that they mentioned the weight again though, I personally dont think it makes any difference but Ive said that before.

R4F - sounds like you had a wonderful party yourself.  How you feeling? any sickness kicked in yet? When is your first scan?

Pots - hope you are ok hunny  

Sue - nothing wrong with having a few beers - I swear by it!! sad to hear you were hungover though - happens to the best of us!! 

Sugar - Hi, hope you are well.

Strawbs - sorry to hear about the AF pains, I suffer quite badly each month also but hopefully your docs appointment will give you some answers. 

Saskia - hope you had a good weekend and hope that dd is feeling a little better today.

Shooting Star - I can totally empathise with your wish to have a little girl, even though it took us a long time to get there I always said I would be happy with whatever but secretly I wanted a girl and I have to say I am delighted. If I were to only have one child Im glad she was a girl however, little boys are adorable also.  If I have another one now I would love another girl too.

Ally - where have you been hiding

Cath xx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

strawbs, so sorry that af is playing tricks on you. It's frustrating when you want it to come and it doesn't.  Oh my gosh...I totally remember the stage when they learn to roll.  It's the funniest thing as it's their first form of movement on their own.  Bet you're right in that he'll crawl very soon.  Ah..and it's the best when they start to talk...especially the word "mama".  

Cath, what adorable photos of Ruby.  She's such a cutie!  Looks like she had a great time!  Glad the party was a success.  Do tell more when you have a moment.  Sending Ruby big birthday wishes!     Sounds like she'll have a nice celebration with her friends at nursery. I'm feeling very normal...too normal.  Our scan is next Wednesday.  Dh can't wait to see if there's  1 or 2 and I can't wait to just see that there is a heartbeat.

Karin, how was your long walk yesterday?  Is it cold there yet?  I'd have a hard time venturing outside in this weather.  As for how I'm feeling, the answer is very normal.  Am really starting to worry that things aren't progressing.  I do have the odd bout of mld nausea, but I put that down to the progesterone (am still getting the daily injections).


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Cath - Love the photos - she is gorgeous.        to Ruby.  Sounds like a great party.

R4F - I hope you are not too worried about feeling normal.  Other than lots of cramping before test day and some slight nausea every now and again I don't remember feeling much different.  I wasn't excessively tired and didn't need to wee more often or anything like that - I know it is difficult not to worry though    

Strawbs - Hope the appointment goes well. I remember well how horrible it is to be in pain down there so you have my full sympathy.    I loved the rolling stage - Emily was rolling for ages though before she crawled.

Debs - At least all the cakes sold - so couldn't have been that bad despite me not being completely with it.

Karin - Glad they have a plan for you from you appointment - shame you have to wait so long though.  You have been doing so well with the weight loss already - hope you can continue (although I am with Cath - does it really make a huge difference?).

Hello everyone else - hope you are all well.

Good new today - Emily passed her repeat eye test.  The woman measured her sight and it seemed OK but she still seemed to be struggling to see the letters but she gave her one last try and she did it easily.  The woman said she almost had her believing that she couldn't see it (little monkey).

Sue x


----------



## Top Cat

Hi to all,

Just a quick note from me to let you know I have had my special gift of a 2nd baby. Tait Stuart Thomas was born on 29th November 2008, weighing 8lb 4oz.

So happy and amazed that I have 2 children.  Good luck to all those still persuing your dreams and you've done it once so just keep trying.

Special good luck and congrats to R4F.

Love Tammy


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

Top Cat - huge congratulations to you on the birth of your son - what a gorgeous name.  Thank you for restoring our faith in 'another miracle'.  Wishing you all the best.

R4F - Its perfectly normal to feel something isnt right after the journey you have been through but remember you have come this far and im sure everything will be fine, but I just know you will worry (as I would) until we have seen that first scan nothing will put our mind at rest!  you will be fine lovely.

Sue - yeah fab news on Emily passing the eye test - what a monkey eh, Im sure they do things like that just to test us!!!  Its the sort of thing my dd would do, because she is so unbelievely stubborn (takes after her mother!!) she would have to be just as defiant!!

Well, all my joking must have paid off - i had a phonecall today from the girls who did the face painting at Ruby's party and she asked if she could use Ruby's photo to advertise their website - her second advertising contract! although fairly worryingly is that the only people who want to use her face to model is when it is covered up with paint  

Hope you are all ok today.

Cath xx


----------



## KW33

Hello Lovely ladies

Just back from a brisk, long walk... it's freezing  out there and so slippery!!! Emma has fallen asleep in the pushchair which she hasn't done for well over a year!!!! Struggle to get her to have a daytime nap now, probably only every couple of days unless she falls asleep when we are out in the car.

*Cath* Great news about the new modelling job!!!  She's going to be rich and famous and look after her Mummy.

*Topcat* Congratulations on the birth of you little boy. Wonderful news and gives us all hope that it *CAN* happen. I also LOVE his name.

*Sue* Brilliant that Emily passed her repeat test. You must be so pleased. what a little tinker though.  

*Ready* I know it's hard but think of women who never even realise they are pregnant and have no signs whatsoever. I think we are all so aware of our bodies that we look so hard for signs and symptoms. I'm sure all will be well and you will see that beautiful flickering heartbeat. 

Hello to everyone else.

Off for a large bowl of heartwarming soup!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Sue, thanks for the reassurance that you also felt normal after your BFP. The worrying never stops.  Fantastic news on Emily's eye test. Sounds like a great improvement.

Tammy, a huge congrats to you on the birth of Tait.  Love the name.  Hope you've recovered well and your family is doing great!  Congrats!

Cath, thanks for your words.  Somehow I think I'll find something to worry about, even if our scan comes up good.  Worrying is my middle name!  Wow...cool news about the face painting company wanting to use Ruby as their advertisement.  I looked at your ** photos and she did look adorable so don't blame them!  What did she model for in the past?

Karin, Evan gave up his daytime nap at home when he turend one.  I forget what they're like.  (Apparenlty he naps at daycare for almost 2 hours every day though!).  Sounds like the fresh air did the trick though.  Thanks for your reassuring words.  HOpe the soup warmed you up after your chilly walk.

Nothing new here.  Another week and we have our scan.  Just want to know that there's a heartbeat (or two).  Have decided to do another hpt tomorrow morning and pray that it'll give me a bit of reassurance.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin - it it pretty cold out there - nice you can get our for a walk, Im pa'ing for my boss today so stuck in an office   make the most of little one sleeping!!

R4F - she currently advertises the canvas prints for Tesco, its where you can blow your photographs up to a huge canvas painting size - her face is being used for that! what a claim to fame eh!! I would never push her into the modelling world though, with these last two things, I have been approached so I dont mind but I wouldnt drag her along to things and try to get her any contracts or anything - its just nice to be asked really - a very proud mummy at the moment!!

Cath x


----------



## ready4Family

Cath, wow, amazing to have her adorable face for Tesco canvas prints.  That's a huge compliment to have others approach you and ask if they can use her.  SHows how beautiful she is!  You must be very proud!


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - Its no wonder they want to use her, she's gorgeous, love the party photos, shes sp cute in her dress and stole.

Karin - Have you warmed up yet?

R4F - Only a week til the scan now, are you really goimg to test again?  

Tammy - Congratulations on the birth of your 2nd miracle Tait, what a lovely name.

Sue -   Did you have a hangover when baking?  glad they all sold.


Its freezing up here, i went out yesterday and slipped and fell, hit my hip so a bit sore, went to Clarks earlier and got DD some half price boots as they have a sale on just now, not that she needs any more shoes/boots  


Hope you all are well,


x Debs x


----------



## ready4Family

debs, ouch!  Are you ok hun?  Hate the winter with all the ice and snow.  (I"m sure Evan will love it though).  Yeah..gonna do another hpt, although I've heard that even if your levels are dropping that it can take weeks for the hcg to be removed from your body so it's probably pointless.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Debs - Sorry you fell over - hope you are OK.  I almost fell over on a frozen puddle this morning - felt a but stupid because there were a lot of people around and it wasn't a small slip.  Yes - full hangover whilst baking - really wasn't in the mood to do it and smell kept making me feel sick.

R4F - Do a HPT if you think it will reassure you (mind you it is just nice seeing a positive test isn't it?)

Cath - That was a very sweet photo with her face painted - not surprised that wanted to use her.

Karin - Hope your soup warmed you up.  Emily only ever used to have a nap in her pushchair after a long walk - good exercise for me though (miss it a bit now).

Tammy - Congrats on the birth of your little boy.

Hello everyone else.

We have had fun decorating the Christmas tree although Emily wants to hang everything off the same branch.  

Sue x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Sue - Im sitting here    at your tree with all the baubles on the 1 branch     baking while hungover is not a good idea, but you know that now   

R4F - I think i'd be the same, ive heard it can take a few weeks tobe out of your system but thats not happening with you   so dont think like that   .


----------



## KW33

Evening,

It's soooo cold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...............!!!

We've had a nice afternoon, Dh2b came home at 3, which was a lovely surprise for both Emma and I. Lovely family afternoon. I've also received my fingerprint jewellery today and have a heart charm on my keyring now with Emma's fingerprint on it. I love it.

*Ready* No thinking that way please... Debs and I will not have it!!   Have you had any snow yet?

*Debs* Ooch... poor you. Hope you're okay. it's slippy here too, our driveway is like an icerink at the moment.

*Sue* Love the visual of a very lop sided tree due to all baubles being on the same branch.  Hope hangover has gone now... mine last for about 2 1/2 days now - so old - so I rarely have more than 1 or 2 drinks!!! 

Hi to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Marielou

Isn't it freezing!?!

Ethan was walking with me in the snow today saying 'crunch, crunch, crunch'  We are putting our dec's up tomorrow  They're normally done by the 1st but just haven't got round to it this year!

My Grandad is in hospital - he's 87 and has had a stroke and has pneumonia. They have basically told us to say goodbye and asked for permission to ressusitate if/wehn he stops breathing, which we have withdrawn at his earlier request.  The hardest thing is hearing my mum's grief- it cuts through me like a knife and I have been in buckets of tears over it. Its such a raw emotion, isn't it? Poor old Grandad. Well, they said he wouldn't last the night and he is still here, battling on now.

On a nicer note, we had another scan today as I was worried, so rang and asked for a little peak. All is well, much to our relief    

Karin - I've always wanted one of those fingerprint jewellery! But DH is a misery and says waste of money! 

Sue -  to everything on one branch! I am interested to see how stressful exciting it will be tomorrow doing our tree!

ready - I have practically no symptoms, hence the scan this morning. People keep saying 'be grateful you're not being sick!' but it'd be nice to have some sort of reassurance, wouldn't it?!

Marie xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Marie -     I think its harder for us to see our loved ones suffer than have to go through it ourselves, im sure your mum will get through the next while with you and your sisters supporting her      Your EPU must be very accomodating, the last thing you want is to be worried  

Karin - The fingerprint jewelery is lovely, i had a look at it last week.


----------



## ready4Family

Marie, I am so sorry hun to hear that your grandad is so unwell.  Can feel your pain..and so hard to see your mom hurting so badly.  Life can be so hard sometimes.  Thinking of you.  
Glad to hear that you got another look at bubs.  I'm going nuts waiting until next Wed.  Was really panicking yesterday.  I'm with you..any sign would be reassuring.


----------



## saskia b

Hey everyone,

I actually love these cold crisp days......prefer it to the warmer rainy days if you know what I mean.... 

Marie-   Ah poor you and your Mum, nothing harder than watching and waiting for the inevitable, sending you a huge  

R4F- I would be doing them regularly as well (HPT), if peace of mind is what you need then where's the harm  

Cath- Fab news about Ruby's picture, she's gonna be famous one day

Debs- Hope you're not too sore from your fall, so easily done.... 

Karin- Jewellery sounds great, will have to look into that. Well done on all your walking  

Sue- Bet your tree looks lovely! (even if it is lopsided with everything on one side)   This is the first year I am going to be having an artificial one, love real trees but can't trust P and could do without all that mess these days.... 

Well I went to see the psychic yesterday....don't really want to go into all the details, but will tell you that it was good, quite positive generally I think, and one of her first statements to me was " So why are you so worried about your fertility?" Nearly fell off my chair, hadn't said a word to her at that point, apart from hello. I love all this stuff but somewhere in me there is a cautious sceptic...all I can say is after feeling down for what feels like weeks/months, my mood is now lifted and if nothing else then that was worth it (even if she turns out to be a charlatan). Can only be a good thing right?

So looking fwd to christmas now...and my trip to centerparcs next week! Yay. Anyway, I am off to get dh's dinner now as he will be home from work soon. Hope you're all ok................ 

Saskia xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi everyone

Had such a hectic day today and dh is away this evening (buying more cars!!) so settled Ruby into bed and thought I would wrap some xmas pressies, got through one or two only to find Id run out of sellotape !!  decided to do some paperwork instead and started looking for some papers Id mislaid anyway, 5 mins ago, guess what - found a huge roll of sellotape!!! cant be bothered to start wrapping now so just poured a glass of wine!!

Debs - you poor thing how painful, I have a huge phobia about hip bones, dont know what it is but when I read that it just went right through me - you poor love.

Saskia - I take it the psychic gave you some positive news about another baby??

Marie - you poor thing, nothing worse than finding out your pg only to discover you may lose a loved one - my gran passed away a week after Ruby was born, she had been ill for months and it was almost as if she held on just to see her born - sending you lots of  

Karin - how gorgeous - how can I get my hands on some of that jewellery? Im like a magpie honestly!!

Sue - sounds like you had fun with the xmas decs, we are doing our this weekend.

R4F - Wed will be here before you know it, try to remain calm, some people dont get symtoms (lucky things!!) however, everything has progressed lovely up until now and as long as there is no bleeding (although this doesnt necessarily mean anything bad!) you should be fine - Im also a huge worrier, I worried for 9 months!!  I honestly dont think mother nature would be that cruel after everything youve been through  

Right -----back to my wine and Heroes tonight!!!

Cath x


----------



## DiamondDiva

MOrning Mummys,


Cath -    at the sellotape and the wine, i love wednesdays cos its Heroe's night.

Saskia - Wow, that sounds amazing and you sound so upbeat now   

R4F - The lines will come up straight away, i think theres 2 in there   

Karin - It rained here last nite so all the ice has gone YAY, hope yours has cleared too.


I got a confirmation e-mail from the clinic this morning to say we are definatley booked in for April 09 as i had to send over some blood results, im so excited, now if only i could get DH excited about it too   


got to get ready for playgroup.

x Debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Debs - fab news about your appointment, why isnt Dh so excited?


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Karin, how lovely that dh came home early yesterday so you had some extra family time.  As for snow, they were warning of this major storm Sunday night, but thankfully temps were just above 0 so it was rain.  They've been showing snow all week though so I know it'll come any time now (and we have a bit on the ground).  How about you?

saskia, glad to hear that you had a positive experience with the pyschic.  How freaky that she asked about your fertility worries.  Definietely agree that if she helped bring your mood up and feel more positive about things, then that's only good.  Nice that you have good things to look forward to.

Cath, don't blame you at all for choosing the glass of wine over the work.  Thanks for the reassurance.  Have just come so far it's hard not to worry..just don't want this taken away from us.  I think it was about this time that I had some bleeding with Evan's pregnancy.  We had a scan at 6 weeks, saw 3 heartbeats, then had some bleeding and scan next day showed 1 heartbeat (thankfully our amazing Evan).  According to this site's calculation I'm 7 weeks today.  So I'm just so nervous about things.  I know with Evan my stomach got very tired in the frist trimester but it's a blur as to when i started feelign that, and I just feel so completely normal now.  Just want it to be next Wed already.

debs, hmmmm...so maybe it's two for us?  How's the hip today?  Great that you got things confirmed for starting tx.  Guys are so different and can't think ahead or even abot tx until it's happened. I think for them, they don't really use their imagination (whereas we think ahead and think about it now) and only go with what's going on right now.

Well, did another hpt test and thankfully the lines came up right away (actually it was the control line that took a bit).  Still, i know that it doesn't really mean too much as it can take a few weeks for the hcg to be removed from your body.  But will take it as a bit of reassurance for now while wating for our scan.  I really have no signs at all.  Was having small bouts of minor nausea but not even that the past couple of days.  Although I must say that by night time, my tummy has a bulge...but could be the progesterone.


----------



## DiamondDiva

R4F - I definately think you have twinnies   

Cath - Its just him trying to get his head round using a sperm donor again after we managed to have Hannah naturally after having donor TX and TBVH i dont really want to TTC naturally any more, i dont want to take any more CLomid either but it regulates my cycles so think i'll continue til im due to start TX again.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Debs - oh yes I see, I can appreciate it must be difficult, as I told you before you are very brave as I know it is not an easy decision to make.  I know you must think Im mad banging on about it but have you tried Agnus Castus instead of the clomid, I am reluctant to put more drugs into my body but I swear by this stuff, Ive used it since August and each month my cycles are pefect with ovulation at day 14.

R4F - the nausea is a good sign, Its easy to compare it to your last pg but I think every pg is different.  Not long to go now, if you can make it through the weekend you should be home and dry!!!!


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - I'll have a look at the Agnus Castus as i really dont want any more artificial hormones in my body.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hello,

Marie - So sorry to hear about your Grandad.    Glad everything was OK with the scan.

Debs - Great news about confirmation of being booked in.  Hope DH gets more excited closer to the time.

Cath - Has DH bought you a car this time?  Hope you enjoyed your wine.  I always look forward to Heroes night - seems to be one of the few things worth watching in the evening.

R4F - Glad the lines came up quickly and it has given you a bit of reassurance.  Not long now.

Saskia - Glad the psychic has left you feeling positive.  Hope you have a lovely time next week.

Karin - The fingerprint jewellery sounds lovely.

Hello everyone else  

Having a bit of a stressful day - LO is testing the boundaries.   

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Cath, nausea is gone (for past couple days), which is also what worries me.  Yeah...almost weekend and then just 2 work days to get through.  It's amazing how much the agnus cactus has helped with your cycles.  Shows there is really something to it.

Sue, sorry things are so stressful.  Evan is always testing us.  It's part of them growing up.


----------



## 69chick

Hi all

still lurking and reading  

Marielou - sorry to hear about your Grandad. I lost mine a couple of years ago and know exactly what you mean re: your Mum. I can still remember my Mums cries when she called me to let me know he'd gone. For me, it was sadder watching him fade than when he actually did die  
As you say, on a higher note, glad the scan put your mind at ease. Did you have to arrange it privately?

Saskia -   on the psychic - how do they get it so right if it is just coincidence? As you say, all in a good cause to raise the spirits  

r4f - waiting for that first scan seems such a long time doesn't it. Another FF has hers soon (hi if you reading - you know who you are x) - such a relief when the time has arrived though.

debs - as Ive said before, my DH is on the fence about more tx (SO frustrating for me), so understand how you must feel x Do you think men find the donor thing tough?

me/us - well, on the upside - I told DH when mid-month will be this time round (he works long hours and has to 'plan' so hes not too tired  ) and that his fertility plus vits should be here very soon (they came today) in an attempt to broach the subject. He was very accepting of what I said, so I took the opportunity to say that I thought we should book an appointment with Jaya to see what she has to say, and he agreed - RESULT!!!!!
So, I am going to call the Lister over the next few days when DS is asleep (he likes to get hold of the phone when I try to use it!). 

Well, I'm ging to surf a little.

SUAL

Lisa x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Girls,


Lisa - What fab news about your DH agreeing to have an appt, your DS sounds like my DD with the phone, she loves it but wont talk into it   .

R4F - Any MS yet?  

Cath - I found some Agnus Castus tincture on E-bay so i'll order some today  

Sue - My DD is constantly testing us just now, i think its just her age though  


I got a nice surprise this morning, the Dr at Reprofit e-mailed me as they have matched me with Embies, all sounds good but want to speak to DH 1st to see what he thinks, not that it really matters but i have to ask him anyway  


Off out xmas shopping this morning with DD, i need to find kids sandals, shorts and t-shirts for our charitable donation to our chapel this xmas, its for kids in Africa, also need to get a school bag and pencils, pens, rubbers, pencil case and jotters, sorry, dont know what they call them these days  .



Hope you all are well, big   to everyone,

x Debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well, just wanted to wish you all the very best for your future tx and pg - I have also decided to take a break from FF, I will still be around on ** just finding it all a little too much at the moment.  I will still continue to check on you all and hoping 2009 brings you all some great news.

R4F - wishing you all the very best for your scan, I will keep an eye on you!

Debs - so glad you found the AC, hope it works as well for you as it does for me.

Lots of love to you all

Cath x


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Lisa, yeah, the wait for the scan is really hard.  I was looking at your signature. You've certainly been through a lot but of course all worth it as it brought you your little one.  Keep us posted on your appointment booking.  I laughed at your comment as my son also always wants to talk if I'm on the phone and doesn't matter who is on the other side.

debs, I've had minor bouts of nausea, maybe once or twice a day, although haven't felt it at all the last 3 days.  Didn't have it at all with Evan's preganncy though.  Good news with your dr's news.  Sounds like you have a busy day of shopping but its for a great cause!

Cath, so sorry to hear that you'll be signing off for awhile - but totally understand though.  Wishing you all the best..and may the psychic's sayings come true.  Will miss you.

What's up for the weekend.  Today is my mom's and dh's brother's bdays.  So we'll go visit my mom on Sunday. Tomorrow we're going over to dh's brothers to celebrate.  To be honest, i always find it so stressful, plus in the past always dreaded seeing dh's little nephew (6 months now)...just hope I don't break out into tears tomorrow...but for opposite reasons this time.  But Evan will have a great time playing with his cousin and of course dh wants to go for the celebration so can't deny them of that.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Cath - Sorry to hear that you are not going to be around - understand why you need a break though. Hope it is not a permanent break and to hear from you sometime. Please let us know if your psychic readings prove to be correct. Love to you - will miss you.  

R4F - You are right testing us is just part of growing up. Think I feel it quite hard because Emily is usually such a good girl. She was very tired yesterday which is never good. Hope you have a good weekend and seeing your nephew doesn't get you too emotional.

Debs - Great news about being matched. Hope you got your shopping done.

Lisa - Glad DH agreed to the appointment.

Hello everyone else - have a great weekend.

Better day today. Amazing what being tired does to her behaviour.

Sue x


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

Good news on my grandad - despite being told to say goodbye to him and him being very poorly, he has come round and is doing better   Still in hospital and very confused - they are certain he has had a stroke, just not the degree of it yet.  

More good news - I becamme an Auntie again today    Pleased as punch - its my 4th niece, born on her due date!  7lb 5oz.  Have seen a photo and she's gorgeous - am travelling down to see her tomorrow.  

Cath - Will be sad to not see you around daily - understand your need to take a break though, but please don't go for good!

ready - Not long to go now, though I bet it still feels like time is standing still?!

Debs - How exciting, matched with embies!  Do you know much about them, how old they are etc?

Gotta go, the house is a tip and sadly won't tidy itself  

Marie xxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Marie - Congrats on being an Auntie again, is Ethan the only boy in your family?  They are 2 grade one 5 day blasts, thats good i think (from what ive read anyway) any info would be appreciated, im not sure of blasts but i think they are better as they are older, id this right?

Cath - Sent you a PM.

Sue - I got everything i wanted but couldnt find the charity clothes, will have another look next week.

R4F - Are you waiting til next week til after your scan to tell your family?  have fun.


----------



## ready4Family

Sue, it's funny how they can surprsie us and be perfect one minute and then little testers another.  wouldn't worry about it, and like you said, it could just be that she was tired. 

Marie, congrats on being an aunt again.  Your kids will be close in age so it'll be great for them growing up.  So happy to hear as well about your grandad.  Sounds like things are really improving compared to what they thought.  What a rough few days for all of you.  Absolutely...time is NOT moving fast.  You have a scan on Wed as well, right?

debs, sounds like your shopping trip was successful.  As for telling people, no, we'll tell most people when we're discharged from our fertility clinic and have a scan with our obstetrician at about 12 weeks (please...if we get there).  Suppose we'll tell dh's brothers a few weeks before that as they told us at that point.

Have a great weekend everyone.  So glad the work day is almost over and can go home.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Marie - Congrats on becoming an aunt again - have fun visiting.  So pleased to hear your grandad is doing better - apparently my mum and grandma were once told that my grandad wouldn't make it through the night before I was born and he made a full recovery and lived until I was 19 - fortunately doctors don't always get it right.

Debs - You little embies waiting sound great.  Blasts usually have a better success rate because they have already reached an important development stage.  This is about the time they should be ready to implant.  Glad you had a reasonably successful shopping trip.

R4F - Thanks - I am not worried we have had days like that before and now I seem to have my little princess back.

Hello everyone.

More shopping for us today.

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Sue, glad that your little girl is behaving herself again and as sweet as ever.

So I'm freaking as I started spotting last night.  Phoned the clinic this morning and left my phone number and am waiting to hear back from the nurse.  With Evan's ivf, we had our 6 week scan, saw 3 heartbeats, then started bleeding (around this time too), and went back next day and 2 heartbeats had stopped.  Am so worried that this pregnancy is terminating.  Just so unfair after how far we've come to get here.  My stomach is in knots with worry, which I know isn't helping.


----------



## DiamondDiva

R4F - I had spotting with Hannah at 5.5 weeks and a bit earlier too (before i realised i was PG)     try not to worry too much and relax, easier said than done i know, hope you can get some answers, is there any chance you could have an emergency scan today?


----------



## ready4Family

Thanks debs.  I spoke to the nurse (after waiting 4 hours! ...i missed the first call as for some strange reason my cell never rang).  Anyways, she said that spotting is common so not to worry too much.  If it gets heavy and I have cramping then I should go to emergency, but otherwise, just try and stay off my feet.  (We'er going out later this afternoon but will just have to try and sit when i can).  She also said not to be alarmed at our scan on Wed if it shows more than one as our levels are really high.  So it's still a waiting game.  Said nothing about coming in for an early scan (probably because at our clinic, the scan is followed by an appointment with our dr).


----------



## saskia b

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick message from me....

I hope everyone is well.

So sorry to hear that Cath is leaving us for a while too  , totally understand why but its like a friend going away for an unknown length of time isn't it? I find it hard just keeping up on here sometimes when there's lots to read up on and then trying to write a post....hope you come back to us soon though Cath, and when you do I hope you have some great news to tell us too.   

Ready- Oh hun that must be very hard for you, I know its easy for me to say but try not to worry, as it won't help the situation. I hope you can rest up a bit too. I think we all know that spotting can be totally fine for many people but you're bound to think the worst and compare it to last pg. Sending you a very big hug, keep us posted         

Marielou- Glad to hear about your grandfather.....and congrats on becoming an auntie again! How lovely..

Debs- Great news about the embies, you must be quite excited now.... 

Sue-   Shopping on a saturday......hope you did ok...... 

Nothing new here, planning to put my tree up tomorrow I think, how long before Priya gets hold of it and it looks like [email protected] though?  

Saskia x


----------



## becca

r4f- alot of people spot hunnie, like the hossie said as long as its not heavy and cramps are intense then i'd just go with the flow and rest when you can.....i still think twins.

xx


----------



## KW33

Morning ladies,

Just a quickie as off to stay with my Nan for a few days, so got to pack!!!

*Ready*  I know how scared you must be.  I hope that you are managing to rest up and I will be checking in (but not posting) most evenings to see how you are. 

*Cath* So sorry that you are taking a break as I'll miss you a lot. Sending lots of love and luck to you. 2009 will be our year. 

Hello to Deb, Marie, Sue, Saskia, 69, Becca and anyone else that I've missed.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

saskia, thanks for your words and support.  Did you end up putting up your tree?

becca, thanks hun.  Thankfully it wasn't heavy.  Well, we'll see if you're right on Wed.

Karin, so sweet of you to check in when you're away at your nans.  Have a wonderful time with her. 

Yesterday we visited my mom as it was her birthday.  Then dh dropped me off home so I could lie down and he took Evan out to do our food shopping. Again, feel guilty staying at home while dh and Evan were out, but didn't want to take any chances.  

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hello,

R4F - Sorry you have had some spotting - it must have been very scary    Has it stopped now?  Glad to hear you are taking it easy.  Lots of love and luck for Weds      

Karin - Have a nice time away.

Saskia - Hope you had fun with the tree and that Priya has left it alone.

Hello Debs, Becca, Marie, Ally, Lisa and anyone else.  

Busy shopping weekend.  Bought a new sideboard yesterday (first step in doing up the living room) just been clearing out the old one and the place looks like a tip.  I am such a hoarder and I can't believe some of the things I have kept.  My recycling bin may be full this week.

Sue x


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Ready, so sorry to hear you've had spotting and the stress it causes, but just wanted to pop in and wish you all the very best for your scan tomorrow.      Thinking of you


----------



## strawbs

Hi ladies

Cath.... sorry to hear you are lying low for a while but sometimes it is necessary     , hope your psychic was correct and you willl be posting news soon

R4F sorry to hear about spotting, good luck for your scan   

Marie... good news about your granddad hope he continues to improve

karin hope the weightloss is going OK

Sue.... good luck with the house cleaing, I am a terrible hoarder and my DH the opposite causes rows between us as he throws everything away   

Hi to debs, saskia, ally, becca and anyone i may have missed

OK...my news My LO is still wheezy he has been given an inhaler and referred to a paediatrician, this has been  going on over a month now.  He is fine in himself just coughing lots and rasping a bit (esp a night), I am still feeding him through then night so am v.v.v.v.v.v.v. tired!!

Also feeling so    . 2 friends have announced their 2nd pg (one was the one I mentioned a few weeks back where we had gone for lunch and I suspected), both tried only one month.  My SIL is due her 3rd at 41! (tried for 3months and apparently knew what I had gone through as 1st time it had not happened the month she tried), this baby is due on my birthday and she wants a boy and wants to call it my dh's name (Also my LO middle name, which has pi££ed me right off), I just know we will not get pg easily, still not had an af.  I have had problems with bms being very sore, went to docs last week ahd swabs ytaken and pessaries given, she wants to see me in a week as all is red raw up there ow ow ow.  I am just starting to feel the sadness and desperation creeping in and my LO is only 7months.  My DH will not discuss it says I should be grateful for what we have.  I am grateful and I adore my baby so much I just feel so so sad that I may not have this chance again and it is I can see already going to cause rows between dh and me.  Being a mummy is the best thing that has ever happened to me and it fills me with a sadness that I will do it once and that F may be an only child.  DH gets cross saying I shouldn't have these feelings as we have the most beautiful baby, which we have.  I am sure you ladies will understand.
I just wish my whole life had not been tarnished with the pain of IF and people really dont understand it is with you forever.  Oh how lovely to decide you want a spring baby or exactly 2 years between you LO's (this is what my friends both said)

sorry for the rant

strawbs xxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

It's been quiet over here.  Everyone alright?

Sue, spotting stopped from Saturday but had a bit again this morning.  Am actually not too concerned as it's not bright red and heavy and it's stopped again.  I love furniture shopping...it's so much fun (except for the part when you have to pay the bill).  Do you have a lot more to buy?

Jo, thanks hun.  So sweet of you to check up on me.  Will let you know how it goes.  

strawbs, so sorry to hear that your little one isn't well and needs an inhaler.  Evan had to use one about a year and a half ago.  It's scary but it does wonders.  Hope it helps him soon.  So sorry for the 'easy' pregnancy announcements around you.  Really sucks when you want it so bad and it's not happening.  And even harder when babies are born close to you.  Can sympathize as we had that last year with dh's brother and SIL's baby.  So sorry to hear that you've been really sore.  Do hope the dr can help you.  It's a stressful time with fertility and guys just handle thigns so differently.  Of course you should have these feelings...they're your feeligns and he can't say what's right or wrong.  They're feelings and they're real.  They just don't get it.  And it has nothing to do with not being grateful for what you have.  Men!  Sending you big hugs.  I hope AF comes soon for you and you can move ahead.


----------



## DiamondDiva

R4F - OMG, only 1 more day til the scan, glad the spotting had stopped   

Strawbs -    Its never easy to hear someone else's good news especially when they think they 'know' what we've been through     I was so positive when we started ttc again after having DD, i was positive it would work and i could be PG again so soon but after 18 months of it ive had enough and cant so it anymore, the dissapointment is too much month after month, we all know how you are feeling     How is your DS getting on with the Inhaler?

Sue - How lovely to get a new sideboard, i love getting new furniture.

Karin - Hope you have a lovely few days with your gran.

Saskia - Im really excited, especially now its only a few months away  .

Marie - Glad your grandad is getting better, saw on ** you saw your lovely new neice, how was Ethan with her?


Hope you all are well,


x Debs x


----------



## saskia b

Hey everyone....

So quiet on here now eh? All good here, enjoying getting ready for christmas....

Ready- Glad you are chilled about the spotting, thats the right way to treat it. Hope all is good at your scan tomorrow, can't wait to hear how many little heartbeats there are!  

Strawbs- Totally understand your anguish....I have been surrounded by pregnancies for months now...3 babies born in recent months and 7 to go between now and April (various friends and family/neighbours too) Kind of getting used to it but it would be so much easier if I had my own no.2 to concentrate on. Hope DH can learn to see it from your point of view, and don't feel guilty for wanting the family you dream of... 

Sue- I am a big hoarder too...not sure how it happens but I just can't throw anything away.... 

Debs- Hi how are you? x 

Catch up again tomorrow ladies


Saskia xxx


----------



## becca

just a quickie to say .

GOOD LUCK R4F XX


----------



## Janis18

Good Luck today R4F - Can't wait to hear how you got on (and how many there are in there!)
XXXX


----------



## DiamondDiva

R4F - Best of luck today for your scan, cant wait to find out how many babies there are


----------



## becca

r4f- i see your on line......come on we need to know...have had the pc on all day waiting for your news 
xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

R4F - Have been checking all afternoon to see if theres any news?  are you still waiting on your scan?  maybe you are there just now.  will keep checking x


----------



## Marielou

Well she posted at 1-2pm saying she was leaving in a few hours to have her scan ... so may be she's only just had it or is on her way back, celebrating?! 

Thinking of you, Ready - I too am excited to hear how many babies you have in there!

Marie xxxx


----------



## strawbs

no news??


----------



## becca

checking in again x


----------



## Tikki

i'm waiting to hear too but maybe it is the time difference??


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

I'm just so touched that you're all checking up on me.  Sorry for the delay.  We're 5hrs behind you so it's only 1:30pm here and just got back.  Scan was amazing!  And we saw a heartbeat and our baby!  Oh my g-d, had forgotten that feeling.  Dh and I were both crying.

We saw our dr afterwards and he was pleased with what he saw.  Even before I had a chance to tell him about the spotting, he commented how I might have some bleeding as part of the placenta had come apart (or soemthign like that).  However, he said it's absolultely nothing to be concerend about...just said that it might happen again and if it does, especially if it's red, to make sure to put my feet up.

Now we're waiting to hear of our appointment now with our obstetirican and have our 12 week scan booked (we don't use midwives here).  Going to use the same one as last time.  It'll be a bit of a pain as we've moved and she's not so close, but our fertility dr recommends that dr as I have existing stomach issues and they're the best for that...plus the fact that they're one of the best hospitals in Canada.

So now gonna update my ticker with our due date and weeks. Yah.  Am still in shock.  

Really appreicate all the support.   You girls are the best.

Ps - We asked about my levels as we thoguht it might be twins.  He said it may have been two initially, but was more concerend that the levels were doubling rather than the value.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Just a quickie to say congrats R4F - so pleased you saw heartbeat and everything looks well.  Been a bit busy over last couple of days and E is a little bit unwell again so will come back later to catch up with you all (although it has been rather quiet here recently)

Sue x


----------



## becca

ohhh ready , what wonderful news, so what is your edd must be arond my dd date. 22nd july ?


----------



## Tikki

marvellous news, barney is going to bed a happy boy for knowing that..... enjoy the rest of your day.....

tikki


----------



## ready4Family

Thanks girls!

becca, guess you'd be familiar with the due date (wink wink).  Our dr said July 23-25 and the fertility website calculates it as July 23rd, so yes, very close.


----------



## DiamondDiva

R4F - Thats fab, congrats again


----------



## saskia b

So so so so pleased for you Ready! Great news, make sure you get your feet up when you can....xx


----------



## Janis18

Fab news Ready - am sooo pleased to hear all was perfect!
Roll on July.....
XXXXXXXX


----------



## strawbs

Ready.................. great news, now try and relax and enjoy the rest of your pg (easier said than done, I know!!)

strawbs xx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Awww Ready, I have a huge manic grin on my face looking at your fab ticker! 

Congratulations hunni, that's wonderful news.  Am so so pleased for you, DH & Evan    

Mini-bump-rub coming your way!  

Love Jo xx


----------



## ready4Family

Thank you girls.  Each and every one of your post means so much.

Jo, I've actually been showing since 5 weeks.  Crazy as that seems just way too early and it's getting hard to hide it until we let it be known public, which won't be until about 4 weeks from now.


----------



## becca

r4f i was showing very early on too just think its out slack stomach muscles from our first.

Jo can i say your picture looks fab...i love your tattoo's

xx


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Just trying to read and catch but wanted to say how pleased I was to check in and see Ready very gorgeous due date ticker... how much did that make me smile!!!      Glad that the scan went well and you saw your tiny little ones heartbeat.  

Will read everyones news and catch up properly tomorrow.

Karin

xxx


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone,

Just letting you know I am away for the weekend so won't be able to check in until monday now....

Have a great weekend everyone


Saskia xx


----------



## ready4Family

Karen, thanks for your sweet words.  Hope you're having a great time at your nan's.

saskia, have a great weekend away.

What's everyone else up to?  Tomorrow we're going to a friends for lunch and play that I met at a music class while on mat leave with Evan.  Our kids get along great so we all have such a good time when we get together.  Rest of the weekend is quiet...probably do some holiday shopping.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Feeling very tired today - LO has not been very well and I have had two nights of very little sleep - so apologies if anything I type makes no sense.

R4F - Big   again.  Love seeing your ticker.  Have fun tomorrow with your friends. I showed very early (caused a lot of rumours at work). 

Saskia - Hope you have a lovely weekend.

Karin - Hi - hope you have had a nice time away.

Strawbs - So sorry that you have had the pain of other pregnancies - sending lots of  

Hello everyone else   - hope you are all well.

We went to Emily's Christmas concert at school on Weds.  The nursery school and infant school where doing the nativity together it was lovely and I felt really emotional.  She was just singing and from where I was sitting I could hardly see her but it was just so sweet.  Going to my parents tomorrow to help do decorations for Christmas - I imagine Emily will probably want to hang all the baubles on one branch of their tree too just like she did with ours  

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Sue, sending big get well wishes to your DD and hope you can get some rest too.  The concert must have been amazing.  Definitely see why you'd be so emotional.  It's such a grown up thing to be signing and performing with a bunch of others.  Have a fun weekend doing more decorating.


----------



## DiamondDiva

HI Girls,


Karin - Did you have fun at your grans?

R4F - Hope you and Evan have fun with your friends.

Sue - The carol and Nativity concert sounds so lovley   

Saskia - Have a lovely time away  



Had DD at the Cbeebies live on Thursday and she was up being sick on Thursday night  , think it was all too much for her and she wouldnt eat dinner when we got back, she's fine now though and cant stop playing with her fibreoptic tweenies want she got.


Hope you all have a lovely weekend,


x debs x


----------



## ready4Family

debs, poor thing.  You heart just breaks when they're not well,doesn't it?  So glad to hear she's feeling better and back to her old self.


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

I don't seem to have the time to catch up lately - having had my mum staying then Mark being home in the evenings it been hard to keep in touch! 

Very emotional today as a good friend split with her partner  - she only lived 3 doors down and she moved out today and I'm really sad and emotional, we were in and out of each others houses, real support to each other as her LO is 16 months old and I feel a bit lost without her.    There was a horrible argument as she left with her now ex, not nice at all.  

Debs-  Poor Hannah, hope she's better soon  

Sue - Bet the nativity was lovely.  

ready - Hope you had a lovely day 

Marie xxxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

ready4Family said:


> Jo, I've actually been showing since 5 weeks. Crazy as that seems just way too early and it's getting hard to hide it until we let it be known public, which won't be until about 4 weeks from now.


Wow Ready that's fab! At least you can wear a few layers now it's winter to try and disguise it til you're ready to share the good news.



becca said:


> r4f i was showing very early on too just think its out slack stomach muscles from our first.
> Jo can i say your picture looks fab...i love your tattoo's


Ah thanks Becca...my tattoos are very special to me- they are for my twin babies I lost, and each one has their initial inside. I have to say though, with my stretched belly they are about 4 times their normal size right now  Hope your 2 little miracles are well and looking forward to Christmas!  

Hi to Karin, Debs, Marie and everyone else. 

Love Jo xx


----------



## becca

arrrrrrrrrrrrr how sweet, what a lovely thing to do x


----------



## ready4Family

Jo, the meaning of your tatoos made me have tears in my eyes.  That's just so beautiful that they'll always be a part of you.


----------



## KW33

Evening ladies,

How is everyone? I'm getting quite excited about Christmas now. 

*Saskia* Did you have a lovely weekend away?

*Ready* Hope you are feeling well. How did the holiday shopping go? Have you had any of the bad weather that North America's been having?

*Sue*  How sweet. I can imagine how truly special that was.  Hope your parents don't have a lop sided tree too!!!  

*Jo* So lovely to see you here.   What a beautiful way to remember your little ones. 

*Marie* How terribly sad for your friend. How are you feeling ?

*Debs* Hope Hannah is feeling much better now and hasn't worn her Tweenie toy out already. 

Big hello to anyone else that I've missed.

We had a lovely but very tiring time last week visiting my Nan and my mum so are having a (slightly) quieter week this week to prepare for Christmas. Emma loves the tree and her first words in the morning at th emoment are "tree, light on" And her little face lights up.   And no tree trashing... yet!!! 

Hugs

Karin

xxx


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

Karin - I'm feeling fine, well, wishing away the next few weeks until the big 12 weeks!   

Jo - Was very moved by the meaning of your tattoo's.  What a lovely permenant reminder of your special babies  

Seems my friend might be moving back.    I had her over all day yesterday, crying and upset, then she went home and he knocked on the door a little later, crying and upset too.  (I made lots of cups of coffee yesterday  ) and his sister managed to arrange a get-together for them and it ended with them getting engaged and wanting another baby    She's popping over for coffee this afternoon, so will hear how it went in person then.  What a whirlwind! 

Marie xxxx


----------



## Marielou

Had the news a few hours ago that Grandad passed away this morning, about 9.15am.  He was alone and the thought of it is breaking my heart - they'd rung us but 5 minutes later rang back to say it was too late.     Mark made some insensitive comment because I was angry (my mum's car is in a garage being fixed and they've had it since thursday, they knew she needed it because of her dad but haven't even started work yet! - so I said I'd call the garage and thank them for helping my mum to see her dad in his final days) - he never knows how to deal with emotional upsets and always ends up shouting at me and making me feel even worse. 
He didn't even know I was pregnant - by the time I told him he was already unconcious so I doubt he heard.   

Marie xxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Karin, not much longer for Christmas.  Do you have big family gatherings?  Bet it's really exciting seeing Emma's expression. (I don't celebrate Christmas myself).  I'm doing ok thanks...have the odd bout of nausea but mostly feel normal.  We did get some snow, then it warmed up and rained for a few hours yesterday so we lost most of it; however, they're calling for a storm watch tomorrow so we could be back to 10-15cm.  How about over there?  Glad you had such a nice week away.  Ahhh...sounds so sweet with Emma loving the lights.

Marie, wow, what a rollercoaster your friend has been through.  Glad it's all worked out. Wrote on the other thread as well, but just wanted to send my deepest condolenses for your grandad's passing.  Try and not get hung up on his last few moments as he has a life of good memories with his family loving him.  Men can be really insensitive and just don't know what to say.  Your grandad will be watching down on you now and will see you, Ethan, dh and your new addition.  Sending you big hugs.


----------



## KW33

*Marie* Oh I'm so sorry.  Men really can be so insensitive at times like these.  I'm sure he heard you tell him about your special news. 

*Ready* No snow here.  And no chance of a white Christmas either according to the weather channels.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Marie - So very sorry to hear about your grandad.      

R4F - Thanks - DD is much better now - hoping she is getting it out of the way before Christmas this year because she has been poorly for the past two Christmases.  Hope you are feeling well - do you know when your next scan is?

Karin - Sweet that Emma get so excited about the Christmas lights - glad she is behaving and not trashing. Emily wasn't that interested in doing my parents' tree - she said it was too dusty  

Debs - Sorry Hannah was ill.  Hope she is still enjoying her Tweeness toy.

Jo - What a lovely way to remember your babies.

Hello everyone else   to all.

Took Emily to Tea with Santa at the garden centre yesterday.  It was nice they had a children's entertainer, got a food box and she got a set of plastic farm animals from Santa.  DH and I were given a cream tea which was delicious.  Think I have most things I need for Christmas trying to buy food and freeze it to avoid the bedlam of Tesco.

Sue x


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Marie- I'm so sorry to hear about your loss   Thinking of you   xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

HI Girls,


Marie - Im sorry to hear about your grandad      Thinking of you and your family    

Sue - You sound all ready for Xmas, well done.

R4F - Did you get a storm?

Karin - Are you ready for xmas yet?  Does Emma know about Santa?


DD hasnt been very well since last Thursday but perked up yesterday, she seems back to her old self again thank goodness, getting ready for Xmas next week, only a few last nimute things to get, i'd bought scrapbpooks for the grandparents but my laptop crashed last week and DH doesnt know if he can get the photos back    they were mostly  of DD  so really sad about that, dont think i'll be able to do them now   ,  AF was due yesterday and hasnt appeared yet, looks like the clomid has mucked up my cycle again   


Hope you all are well,

xDebs x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Karin, sorry that you're not going to have a white Christmas.  I'm sure it's really pretty to wake up to snow falling on Christmas morning.  We ended up getting quite a bit of snow over night (maybe 10cm?) so can't see our grass again.  Supposed to get more Friday and then Monday. Oh boy...it's starting.  Is Mamma Mia out on DVD yet there?  It came out here yesterday.  It was so sweet...both my MIL and dh ran out to get it for me (luckily they coordinated so I didn't end up with 2 copies).

Sue, your poor little girl to have been sick for the last two Christmas holidays.  Glad to hear she's feeling better in time for this year.  Our next scan is the nuchal one booked Jan 7th.  

debs, yeah we had a storm overnight.  Glad to hear that dd is feeling better.  Poor thing has had a hard time recently.  Oh no...really sorry you can get your pictures back.  Do you not a copy in the camera itself?  Hope AF comes soon and your cycle is on track.

Dh ordered me a new camera (I've been using the old fashioned kind but he got me a digital that's nice and small).  I've really slowed down on taking photos..which is so unlike me as I like to capture every moment of Evan so will definitely be taking lots again.


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

*Ready* It's so funny when you talk about snow... you say you had a bit of snow  10cms is a severe snow fall to us!!!    Yes MM has been out for while now... hoping to find it in my stocking (do you think if I leave this screen up Dh2b will read?!?!?! ) Lovely that Dh and MIL ensured that you got it.

*Debs* Sorry about your photos... that awful.   The same thing happened to me recently. I dropped my phone and without me knowing the memry card for the phone came out and I lost it. All the photos on my phone for Emma's whole life were on it.  Hope that clomid hasn't mucked up your cycle and there is a more exciting reason for no AF. 

*Sue* Tea with Santa sounds so lovely... and cream tea thrown in!!! Yum!!! I'm staying true to my diet (26 pounds off so far) until Christmas Eve when I plan to enjoy myself, no cream teas but definitley mince pies with brandy butter!! 

We've had yet another crazy day visiting people and handing out presents. Looking forward to Friday as Dh2b has the day off so we have a nice long weekend together.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Amee

hi all, sorry for being awol...things getting bit easier (well, not really duh  ) so thought Id catch up!!  

R4F  - great news on your bfp hun...wow, that is fantastic news, Im soo happy for you as know how much of a rollercoaster its been for you   

Karin - wow well done on the weight loss, thats great...Ive just rejoined fat club!!  got a tonne to lose!    hope the family visits arent too much and u enjoy a lovely family xmas with dh and Emma  

Debs- hi again chuck, hope no af means good news.. ....dh is telling me to tell u not to throw the hard disk out as your photos may still be recoverable...but suppose ure dh knows this too  

Marie - really sorry to hear about your grandad  

Jo - lovely to remember your babies with the tattoos  

Sue - I did a huge tesco shop yesterday....but going to get the fresh stuff monday at 5am    I am not fighting with the xmas maniac shoppers, hate it!    wh do people think they run out of food at xmas!  

hi to anyone I missed, hope to post more often..my babies both ill at mo...DS at cold 3 weeks a go, just got better, then dd got high temp this week, then cold, now conjunctivitis and cold...and think DS now got cold again..just keeping him away from dd so he dont get the conjuctivitis!!  ok, better go, he is squashed under my arm as keeping both separate!


Axx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Karin, well 10cm isn't a lot compared to what I heard last night of 20cm for Friday and then another 20cm for Sunday.  Then it'll be a lot of snow.  Guess you don't get that much snow over there?  Personally I think you're lucky!  Ooohh....you gotta hint to dh that you'd really love the MM dvd.  Sounds like you had a great day yesterday getting in the holiday spirit already.  How nice that dh is off tomorrow.  Any special plans?

Amee, wonderful to hear from you!  Thanks for the congrats.  How old is your little one now?  So sorry that both have been quite sick.  Hope everyone feels better so you can enjoy your holidays.  Write again when you can.


----------



## DiamondDiva

Marie - Hope you are ok   

Karin - No other exciting reason for AF not showing im afraid, back to CD1 today and clomid again  

Amee - He's trying to get them back so wont be doing anything to the hard drive til he knows for certain that they are irrecoverable, Do you have eye drops for L, H was  a nightmare to give them to when she had Conjunctivitis a few weeks back   

R4F - There were about 2000 photos, have some on the memery cards but nogt many and only the more recent ones, my DH is an IT Specialist so if he cant get them back no one else can either   .


----------



## ready4Family

debs, I'm sooo sorry then for the loss of the photos.  Really feel for you and Karin as can imagine how upset I'd be if we lost Evan's photos.  We always take backups on our computer.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Debs - Sorry to hear about your photos.  Really hope that DH can get them back  

R4F - Wow that is a lot of snow.  I love snow when I am inside and warm but hate having to go out in it.

Amee - Hope your LOs recover soon.  You are right some people are mad with food shopping at Christmas - what makes me laugh though is that there are loads of people stuffing trolleys full again the day after Boxing Day (oh no Tesco has been shut for two days!) - what are they doing with all this food?  

Karin - I think it is a good idea not to be so strict with your diet over Christmas - time to enjoy yourself for a little while.
Hope you have a lovely family long weekend.

Think DH and I have decided that we will be starting tx again about April time.  I have been told that the clinic is really busy at the moment so I think I will ring them with my January cycle and ask them how much notice they need.  Anyway at least DH and I have reached some sort of decision which has made me feel better.  

Feeling a little upset about something silly though.  DH has done secret santa at work and he has managed to pick this woman who is pregnant and her baby is due in March (which is when I would have been due had my last cycle worked) so I can't help feeling down that DH is buying gift for a pregnant woman that is not me - sound silly to me typing it - think I must be mad.  

Sue x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Sue - We could be cycle buddies, my FET is scheduled for some time in April, wont know til closer to the time as it all depends on AF and when she shows, at least you have made the decision now though


----------



## Marielou

Debs - I am so sorry about the loss of your photos    I'd be gutted too   

Sapphire -   Your feelings aren't silly - I always think if thats the way you're feeling, theres a valid reason   and your reason is more than valid!

ready - 20cms?!!  WOW!

We've had a busy day today - been to toddlers christmas party then had a friend over for lunch and a cuppa, then went to another friends this afternoon for a cuppa and a chat - got home in time for quick dinner, bath and bed!

Marie xxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

R4F - Thats a lot of snow, have you had any more?

Marie - What a busy day   


Had a lovely day shopping and playing with H, spent a small fortune on some new make-up (im a total make up junkie), had my eyebrows threaded and got some last minute xmas shopping done, am very proud of myself and feel great, feel a bit less dowdy with my new make up even though im not actually wearing it    but you know what i mean, i hope   


Hope you all are well,

x Debs x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Sue, same thoughts about the snow. Pretty form the inside ONLY. It proabably feels good discussing a starting date for tx so you know what you're aiming for. Don't blame you at all for feeling sad over the present dh got assigned at work. It's thinking of what could have been. But IT WILL BE for you in the spring.

Marie, unfortunatley 20cm is only the start of it. Sounds like a great day of seeing friends and doing holiday stuff.

debs, oh yeah...lots of snow. Good for you for spoiling yourself while out. We all deserve that. Sure it feels great too getting xmas shopping done.

So our crazy snow has started. Today it's a major storm with 20cm. Luckily I can work from home since in the past it's been a 3 hrs drive home on days like today. Evan's at daycare though so still gotta head out to get him later (unless dh makes the early train). The snow aint stopping though with anohter 10cm or so on Sunday and more every day next week. On Sunday we actually had 2 holiday parties scheduled. We're not going to the first one (we were going to cancel anyways so now we have an excuse), but the second one got cancelled due to the snow. *becca*, if you're reading...you gotta come to Canada! 

Tomorrow is my last progesterone injection. I'm only 9 weeks so am really nervous stopping it...especially since I have hormone issues to begine with. Will be doing lots of praying that our little beanie is producing enough progesteone on its own.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

R4F - Thanks.  Glad you are able to work from home when the weather is like that.  Hope everything is fine with stopping the progesterone.      

Debs - It would be lovely to have cycle buddy on here. Hope it works out that way  Glad you are feeling great - I always love getting new make-up. 

Marie - Thanks   Sounds like you had a very busy day - hope you had lots of fun.

Hello everyone else.  

Emily has got her friend's birthday party this afternoon.  It is not until 4:30 though which seems a little late - they have an hour of climbing frame play and then something to eat.  Other than that busy weekend for me cooking for Christmas  - cakes, mince pies, etc.  Miffed that I missed the rubbish collection today - usual collection is on Monday but obviously different this week for Christmas and I forgot.  No collection now for another two weeks so will have four weeks of rubbish to deal with    Anyway mindless rambling is setting in so will finish and wish you all a good weekend.

Sue x


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

*Ready* Sounds like the weather is set in for the winter for you then?  Have you watched the MM dvd yet? How many times?!?!?  I can understand your concerns about stopping the progesterone but I bet that little one is so settled in now and is making progesterone by the bucket load. 

*Sue* That does seem late for a little ones party but I'm sure Emily will have a ball. That remind me I must check the "christmas" bin collection here. I would be exactly the same re the secret santa thing. 

*Debs* How lovely to treat yourself and very well deserved. Sorry that AF arrived.  But next year is your year (and mine!!)   

*Amee* So lovely to see you. Sorry that both your little ones have been poorly.

*Marie* Hope all is well with you... sounds like you're very busy socially at the moment which is lovely.

We are enjoying all the crazy run up to Christmas and Emma is getting excited too - although she doesn't understand why!!!!  Got to go and do the exciting weekly shop now.

Karin

xxx


----------



## becca

r4f- ohhhhh please please bring it over here i just love snow....ill be happy with 10cm . but yes please ill come to you next yr for a holiday...no need to put me up ill just stay in the garden and make a snow house for me...he he.

hope your feeling ok xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Mummys,


R4F - Do you still have as much snow?

Karin -      for us all next year.

Marie - Have you had any more scans?

Becca - Cant beleive your DD is 5 months old, where has the time gone?


Hello to every one else, DH managed to get all of our pictures back from my laptop   


x Debs x


----------



## KW33

*Debs* Great news on your pics!!! 

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

How was everyone's weekend?

Sue, yeah, it is great that I'm able to work from home. I do so every Wednesday, which is great as it gives me time to do laundry and vaccuum floors (i.e. at lunch, before and after work). And then saves a lot of worries on storm days like Friday.  How was Emily's party?  Bet she had a blast.  Were you able to go and watch?  I love going to see how Evan interacts with other kids.  Hope you had a good weekend of cooking.

Karin, dh and I watched MM Saturday night.  Dh had actually never seen it as I didn't want to see it iwth him in the theatre. Thougth he'd just talk about what a sucky movie it was and I didn't want it ruined for me.  Anyways he didn't complain too much and even laughed at a couple parts.  Stil gotta watch all the extras on the dvd.  Must be so exciting preparing Christmas for Emma.  Does she get spoilt with gifts?

becca, I always think of you now with the snow.  He he...you can stay in our garden with all of the ton of snow.

debs, oh yeah..tons of snow.  Fantatsic news that dh recovered all the photos.

So we're in a crazy wonderland over here.  We did get the additional 10cm yesteray on top of the 20cnm from Friday.  Next storm is called fro tomorrow night with another 10cm.  Wish I enjoyed the cold more so I could appredicate it.  It's awful too since I dread taking Evan out to play.  

Yesteray was the start of our holiday (we don't celebrate Christmas).  I'm not religious at all, but did enjoy giving Evan his present.  We got him this Diego playset thing which he just loved.  Asked if he could play wtih it when he got home from school this evening.

Hope everyone is getting excited for the upcomming holidays.


----------



## KT

Sorry to butt in

Ready4 family -  just saw that you are pg again and had to say a huge CONGRATULATIONS.

really thrilled to hear such fantastic news. Will be following your progress. when is your due date?

Have a great Christmas with Evan - I'm sure you will.
love and luck to you
Kerry


----------



## ready4Family

KT, ah thanks.  So sweet of you.  Accoring to the FF calculation, EDD is July 23rd.  What a sweet photo of your boys.  How are they doing?  Thank you...a very merry Christmas and new year to you and your family too.  Just noticed yoru signature.  Am so sorry for your diagnosis.  It's definitely a beatable one.  Sending you my thoughts.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

R4F - It so nice when you get them something they really love.  Emily really likes Diego too.  Emily had fun at her party but she went to the top of the climbing frame and got stuck because she was scared to come down.  I had to send the supervisor to get her (because parents are allowed up there).

Debs - Great news of the photos.

Karin - Hope it wasn't too mad doing the weekly shop.

Hello and  ^hug me^ to everyone else.

Must go got parents coming tomorrow and have loads to do.  May not be on again now until New Year so have a lovely Christmas and New Year everyone.  ^hug me^

Sue x


----------



## donn1

hi to all

got my prostapt injection on the 5 jan and should be in theatre the first week of feb!!  omg its so real now, hope all have a great xmas and new year,

lindsay1


----------



## ready4Family

Sue, your poor little girl getting scared at the top of the climbing frame.  Glad the supervisor could help her down.  We had a work party for kids a few weeks ago and there was a smilar thing where Evan climbed so high.  I was on nerves watching.  Have a great time at the party tomorrow.  Happy holidays.

lindsay, very exciting that you'll be starting soon.

And to everyone...just wanted to say what dear friends you all are and even though we've never met, I feel very close to you all.  Hope you all have a wonderful Christmas (for those that celebrate) and a happy and healthy new year.  May 2009 bring your dreams true.


----------



## Marielou

Just wanted to wish you all a wonderful Christmas -
and hoping 2009 brings many more dreams coming true. xxxx 










Marie xxxx ​


----------



## saskia b

Hello..... 

A thousand apologies......its been ages since I have been on here, have missed you all lots and lots! My laptop packed up about a week before christmas and got it back on the 24th, since then its been manic here so not had a chance to catch up properly with all your posts. 

I really hope everyone is well and had a lovely christmas, I will catch up properly at some point in the next few days, soooo looking fwd to catching up with you all, it has been awful, feeling cut off from my online world  

Bye for now, 

Saskia xx


----------



## becca

hi gang,

just wanted to wish you all a happy and healthy 2009, may all your dreams come true.

  

xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to make sure you are all ok, it seems very quiet on here just now.

R4F - You must be reaching double figures by now, when is your next scan?

Marie - I know you have a scan next week, how exciting, will you find out the sex of the baby later on? or wait for a surprise?

Karin - How are you and Emma?

Saskia - At least you are back with us now.

Cath - Dont know if you still read, but hope you are ok and had a lovely xmas  

DD and DH both have the Flu bug  , DH can cope with it, just, but DD just wants to cuddle all the time, i feel so sorry for her and to make it worse i've had to come in to work today cos they wouldnt give me the time off and havent done much at all, i could have been home with DD  , finishing in an hour to go home though.

Hope 2009 sees all our dreams come true​


----------



## Marielou

Debs - We're waiting for a suprise like last time   my scan is monday, can't wait!  We heard the heartbeat via doppler on the 28th so are feeling more confident now.     

Poor DD, hope she recoveres soon - we've all come down with nasty colds in this house today! 

Hope everyone had a lovely christmas!

Marie xxxx


----------



## Gemma B

Hi Was wondering if I could join you guys? I've been reading your posts for abit and was on here all the time when we were having our 4 treatments to have our son.we've decided to have one last cycle so I've had my 1st acupuncture session today I'm having 3months treatment and she's hopfull she can get me pg without ivf but if not I'll be looking into starting ivf in 3months.I phoned jessops and they just said to phone month before we want to start. so just want to be able to post some where-other then ******** which I'm getting obsessed with!!!! any one else?? Would have loved to have started treatment earlier but something else always crops up money wise!!! plus I've just gone back full time after being part time for over 3 years. looking forward to getting to know people- recognise some names from the birth clubs. Hope everyone has a good new year love gemx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Happy Hogmanay Everyone​
Gemma - Hello and Welcome, hope you cana get a Natural BFP and wont need the IVF,         

Marie - Dont know if i'd be the same about finding out the sex of the baby, Only a few more days til your scan.

R4F - Hope you had a lovely Channukah, any plans for the new yerar?

Hope 2009 makes all our dreams come true.

x Debs x


----------



## becca

Happy New Year Guys

Really Hope All Your Guys Get Your Wishes

xx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

​
Hoping and praying that everyone's dreams come true in 2009

Love Jo xx​


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

How was everyone's holiday?  Were your little ones excited?

saskia, hope things have calmed down for you.  Then again, being busy with Christmas isn't so bad.

debs, next scan is Dec 7th so next Wednesday.  So sorry to hear that both dd and dh had the flu.  How awful. Hope you managed to stay sick-free?  No plans for the new year..just a nice meal with dh and Evan (pizza) and dh bought a yummy chocolate cake for dessert. Then will watch a movie with dh after Evan goes to bed.  How about you?

Marie, just noticed that your scan is on Monday?  You must be so excited!  Glad you're feeling more confident about things now.  

Gemma, hello and welcome.  We had 4 BFNs last year.  For this last cycle we switched clinics but I also did acupuncture for the first time.  WEll we went through ivf and I'm now 10 weeks pregnant so it really can make a difference.  AS for addicitons, I'm addicted to FF and don't know how I would have gone through all this without everyone here.  Wishing you lots of luck in your upcomming try.

Also wanted to wish you all a wonderful new year.  May 2009 bring all your dreams come true.


----------



## Marielou

Just wanted to wizz by and wish you all a Happy New year - hoping 2009 brings many dreams coming true     

Marie xxxx


----------



## saskia b

Happy New Year everyone!

2009 is going to be OUR year....
Bye bye 2008.....

Saskia xx


----------



## Tikki

Happy New Year..... here to one full of pregnancies & babies....

Tikki. xx


----------



## Amee

​
hope 2009 is full of bfps! 

Ax​


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Will do a proper post later but just wanted to wish you all a Happy New Year!!!  2009 is going bring lots of little babies and BFP's our way!!!  

    

Karin

xxx


----------



## Marielou

Hope everyone had a good new year?  We stayed in but had friends over, so the children could sleep upstairs    Watched a film and ate and drank (non-alcohol for me   ) and had a good time.  

Wishing many more BFP's on this thread this coming year.  

Marie xxxx


----------



## becca

what a lovely bump hunnie. !!


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

After being very ill over Christmas we are all starting to feel normal again. How is everyone else? I've relaxed my diet over Christmas but will be straight back to it come Monday.

*Marielou* What a fab bump!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello everyone - just wanted to nip on and wish you all a very HAPPY NEW YEAR - a little late I know but hope to catch up with all you lovely ladies really soon.xx


----------



## KW33

Hey *Cath*, How lovely to see you!!!  Happy new Year to you too... hope you, DH and that grogeous hirl of yours are all okay and that 2009 is good to you. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## strawbs

Hi ladies

just popping on to wish you all a very happy new year and I really hope 2009 brings you all the happiness you wish for.

Just lying low for a bit trying to not obsess about ttc (yeah right!)

be back soon

strawbs xx


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone,

Well the festivities are over and its back to reality for me. I have been rubbish at posting here the last few weeks so now I hope I can keep up....although its SO quiet on here.....maybe just the christmas craziness taking its toll on everyone?

Christmas was lovely with my parents here to stay but Priya became unwell on christmas Eve and it really ruined it for us all. Poor thing was coughing all night, vomiting and runny nose...couldn't even be bothered to open her presents really and in true poorly style all she wanted was Mummy and I was busy trying to do dinner etc so generally it was not as good as we hoped.....much better now though and it feels nice to be back to normal (all our decs are down as I hate them staying up until the 6th).

I really entered 2009 with a positive feeling. Generally I hate New Year, its always been an emotional time for me and I have always felt sad for some reason...but this year is different and I have a good feeling about it! 

For New Year we had no plans, so got a bottle of champagne, a takeaway, dvd and went to bed early to make our own fireworks  . Great way to see the New Year in......

As for treatment, well I should have gone back at day 3 again to check on the cysts... but day 3 would have been christmas day and obviously the clinic is closed so we were happy to put it off another month and fingers crossed the cysts will have shrunk by then. Its been nice to concentrate on other things for a couple of months, although this week we have been ttc as much as possible in the hope that we might not need that next scan and tx.... 

I really have to try and lose some weight now though as I have ballooned a bit by being careless these last few months....it starts tomorrow and although I am not going to the meetings etc I am going to do weight watchers diet again. And get some exercise.  

Priya is finally walking!!! Its been a long time coming, and although she has been walking since the end of November, its only in the last week that she is choosing to walk rather than crawl or knee-shuffle! Hooray.

Its so cold at the moment though that we can't take her out on the lovely tricycle we bought her for christmas....roll on summer I cannot WAIT!

How are all you lovely ladies? I hope Santa was good to you and your little ones! Sounds like there have been illnesses left right and centre though  

To those with Bumps I hope you are all well and blooming...not too much sickness etc I hope although strangely it can be quite a reassuring thing to have symptoms I know! And to those without bumps lets hope we can all join the others soon.

Looking forward to chatting with everyone again soon,

Saskia xx

OMG Marielou- Where did that fab bump come from??


----------



## becca

R4F- hey hunnie we have snow !!
knew you would want me to tell you. xx

hello everyone, hope the new yr is going well xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - Happy New Year, hope you had a great one.

Strawbs -    

Saskia -   Well Done Priya 

Marie - OMG, Where did your bump come from, what a gorgeous belly,  Best of luck for the scan today.

R4F - Best of luck for your scan on Wednesday.


Im getting so excited about my upcoming TX, cant beleive its only a few months away now, DD is over her bug but has been very generous and passed it onto me, so taken today off work and hope to feel better soon.


Hope you all are well,


x Debs x


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

*Strawbs* Happy New Year to you too... not obsessing is hard. 

*Saskia*    Well done Priya!!! Clever girl. I am trying to be very positive about 2009 as well. May all our dreams come true. 

*Debs* Only a few months... I'm excited for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm sure the time will fly by. Sending you a ton of  Hope you feel better soon.

As for me, my old friend with a little boy younger than Emma who I haven't seen for about 5 months finally told me she is 7 months pregnant... followed by another 2 pregnancies annouced within my post natal group. doesn't get any easier.  but as I've said before... 2009 has to be our year!!!   

Hugs for everyone.

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - One of the other playgroup mums announced a PG last month and i was ok with it, think its because i dont know her as well as i do some of the other mums     2009 has to be a better year for us


----------



## Marielou

Karin - Not telling you about her pregnancy until 7 months?!     to all the pregnancy announcements, it always feels like everyone else but you, doesn't it    This year WILL be your year   

Debs - Glad Hannah is better now.  Its funny how some pregnancies hit us harder than others, isn't it?  

My scan this morning was lovely,. as you can see from my photo.  We even saw toes! 

Marie xxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Hope you all had a wonderufl holiday and new years celebrations.  

saskia, so sorry to hear that Priya wasn't well over xmas.  Poor thing, and of course you wouldnt' have felt like celebrating.  Glad she's doing better now.  Glad that the extra time between tx will let you think of other things and hopefully your cyst will shrink.  Whoohoo for Priya's walking!  Well done!  It's so emotional when they start isn't it?  

becca, whoohoo!  I know how you love the snow so am happy for you!  We're getting another storm tomorrow night, but for me, it's more 'bah humbug'.  

debs, thanks for the good luck wishes.  Your tx will come up quicker than you know it.  It is exciting.  I'll be with you all the way crossing my fingers for you.  Oh no..so sorry you've gotten sick as well.  Feel better.

Karin, ah hun, so sorry.  It's so painful when those around you get pregnant so easily. I agree...2009 WILL BE your year!  So sorry you were sick over the holidays.  Like you, I ignored my healthy eating for a bit, but will get back on track.

Marie, I posted on the other thread, but wanted to say great news again.  Your bubs is looking fantastic!

We had a nice holiday overall with some family time.  Took Evan to Disney on Ice on Christmas day which was really good.  Only thing is we had some very sad news as our friend passed away from cancer.  So sad as he was only 33 and leaves behing his wife, and 2 children (4 year old and 1.5 year old).  She's super strong so know she'll be ok, but still so sad.

Things are good otherwise.  We have our nuchal/12 week scan on Wed.  Am both very nervous and excited.  Not sure if we'll tell people after this scan or next Wed after our first dr's appointment.  I prefer the latter but it's getting hard to hide my bump.  Oh and murphey's law...we're supposed to have another big storm Tues night / Wed morning and our hospital is all the way downtown.  Figures.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,  HAPPY NEW YEAR - finally back aftere my extended break.

R4F - Can't believe you are coming up to your 12 week scan already (probably not gone that quick for you though).  Loads of luck        So sorry to hear about your friend  

Marie - Great news on your scan - fab scan and bump pics.

Karin -       Those announcement are very hard.  Sorry to hear you have been poorly. Good luck getting back on the diet.

Debs - Sorry to hear you and DH were unwell - hope you are both feeling better now.  

Saskia - Well done Priya.  Emily was about that age before she walked properly too.  Sorry to hear of her illness over christmas.  Emily was actually well this christmas having been ill for the last two.  It is so horrible because you so want it to be special for them.  Hope she is OK now.  

Strawbs - Good luck trying not to obsess.  

Cath - Lovely to see a post from you - hope you are back again soon.  

Gemma - Welcome - look forward to chatting to you.  Hope acupuncture give you that natural BFP.      

Hello everyone else.  

We had a lovely Christmas at home and then went to stay with my parents for a week - got back yesterday.  It clearly has all been too much for Emily because she has fallen asleep this afternoon.  Does anyone have any suggestions about dealing with constipation - Emily has really been suffering.  Wondering whether to go back onto the Lactulose or not (although she had been doing OK without it for a year now).  She is not keen on eating the right things to solve the problem and she probably does not drink enough too.  Anyway very pleasant subject for my first post of the year  

Sue x


----------



## KW33

OMG Just got my letter through for my lap and dye!!!  It's at the end of this month!!!!     I'm so pleased that it's so soon, but ladies I'm so scared.    The last time I had an aneasthetic was when I had the miscarriage and had an erpc.   I know I have to have this  to progress and not for one second do I not want it but the terror of an operation ...    I'll be fine just have to give myself time to get used the idea.  

Sorry for rambling.

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - You'll be fine, dont worry about it


----------



## Marielou

Good luck Karin  -I'm sure you'll be fine    Its never nice to have an op or GA, but think of it - a day in bed!  Bliss!

Marie xxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Sue, thanks for the good luck wishes.  Sounds like you had a lovely xmas spending it both with you guys and with family. Your poor girl...constipation can be painful for them.  We tried prune juice with Evan although it was hard to get him to drink it.  Just try in general lots of fluids and fruit if she'll eat it.  We even resorted to a child suppository once but you may want to check with your dr about about that.  Also, in the meantime, have her stay away from binding stuff like bananas, rice and bread.  Hope it doen't last long.

Karin, wonderful news your lap and dye is sooner than expected.  Can totally understand you being scared.  Any surgery is scary.  Have never had one myself but have heard they're not too bad and the worst part is more afterwards with shoulder pain.  Definitely express your fears with your dr so you know what to expect.  It's definitely a step in the right direction and just keep you eye on the BFP in the future.  It may explain things and sometimes they can even clear things up at the same time if they see anything.  Will be thinking of you.  PS - Ramble all you want with fears, worries, hopes, etc.  That's what we're here for!  And you've done more than your share of support for me, so I want to provide the same back to you.


----------



## becca

karin- im having a lap tomorrow funny enough but a little more intense surgery....i had such bad pain all the way through my pregnancy with adhessions so tomorrow they will zap it off my bladder utreus and my bowel ohh and having my remaining falliopian tube removed, i have had soooo many laps and like r4f said its mainly the neck pain that is anoying but only for a few days.

sometimes a good ol clear out down there really helps with tmt.xxx


----------



## ready4Family

becca, so sorry that you were in such pain during your pregnancy and will be having a lap tomorrow.  I do hope it's as easy as can be and you feel a lot better afterwards.  Sounds like you're having quite the work done so no wonder you were in so much pain.  Good luck.  Will be thinking of you.


----------



## KW33

Thanks for all the reassurance ladies... what would I do without you.

*Becca* Hope all goes well for you tomorrow... I'll be thinking of you. x

Got to pop out to a friends now... personals later.

xxx


----------



## splodgesmum

Hello everyone, is there room for another one?  

My gorgeous little boy is nearly seven months old and we are planning to start treatment again this Spring. I have a couple of stone to lose first so will be focussing on that for now!   

I'm feeling nervous and excited in equal measure and just wondered if I could join people who understand. All my NCT group are planning to try again for No 2 this year and I don't know how I'm going to cope if they all get pg and I don't  . It doesn't get any easier does it?

Anyway, sorry just to barge in! Look forward to getting to know you all.

splodgesmum x


----------



## KW33

Just a quickie before bed.

Hi *Splodgesmum* and Welcome. Everyone here is fantastic and so supportive. We all have times when we get upset at another "announcemnt" so you have my sympathy  as my PN group are nearly all now pregnant with no 2.  You're right it doesn't get any easier.  What a gorgeous smiler your little one is. 

Hi to all my lovely H4am mummies!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## saskia b

Hello...

Splodgesmum- Hi and welcome, I think you'll find this a very supportive thread as we have all voiced the same as you at some point too Looking fwd to chatting to you.... 

Karin- Oh the announcements! We had another one at the christmas get together with my group and although I congratulated through gritted teeth (as we do) I just thought that it was so smug!!!! Really don't want to feel like this about friends but I just cannot help it    Great news about your lap, I'm sure you have mixed feelings but hey you're a step closer so it can only be good. Try not to worry  

Becca- Good luck for tomorrow hun, hope it sorts out all the pain for good? x

Ready-How are you doing hunnie? Hope you are feeling well... Have you told Evan yet? Hope the storm stays away  

Sue- Hello how is the constipation now? Is this a newly re-surfaced problem? If so its probably the result of too much christmas stodge etc! I used to see loads of kids at work with varying degrees of constipation...some poor things in sooo much pain so I hope your LO is ok now. Best thing you can do is drink lots of water, a bit of exercise and don't draw too much attention to it as some kids just get more anxious when parents are anxious. And not too much milk....Hope she's better soon. x

Debs- Hi are you feeling better? Good to get the bugs out the way now and not in the middle of tx! Yay- not long now  

Hi everyone else, quiet week for me and Priya now as dh is on nights again   

Saskia x


----------



## splodgesmum

Hi *Karin *and *Saskia*, and thank you for your welcome. 

I'm 'lucky' in some ways with my NCT group as four of us had problems conceiving - two women needed clomid and took two years each to conceive, one had two m/cs and also took two years. So those three all have a fairly good idea of how traumatic it is when it doesn't just happen when you want it to.

However the other three took no time at all and one in particular was banging on about the fact that she didn't want to start trying too early for number two cos she conceived so easily last time!  Some people have no idea!

It's going to take me a while to get my head round who's who and where you all are on your journey so bear with me! 

*splodgesmum *x

P.S. Ready, love the name Evan! That's what I wanted to call our DS but he was born on Father's Day so dh got the final say on names!


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

splodgesmum, hi and welcome. Of course...always room for more.  Your little guy is so beautiful and exciting that you'll be trying again in a few months.  As for others announcing pregnancies (that come easily) I totally understand.  In 2007 we had 4 attempts (3 Fets, 1 IVF) and all were a BFN.  Then went through a year of testing, etc at a new clinic.  Within that time, my BIL and wife had their second baby, which came as easy as turnign on a light switch and it was very painful. I couldn't even look at the baby when he was born.  Anyways, wishing you all the best.  You'll find a lovely group over here...such amazing supportive and caring women who understand.  Nice that you like the name Evan too.  What a great pressie for dh. If you have a boy next time, you should get the say!

saskia, doing ok thanks.  How are you?  I'm superstitious and so don't want to share the news until we hit 13 weeks so need to wait to tell Evan (he'll go around telling everyone).


----------



## DiamondDiva

R4F - How was the scan?

Slpogesmum - Hello and welcome,  everyone on here is lovely, best of luck with TTC again   

Karin - How are you feeling today about your lap & dye?

Saskia -  Is Priya walking everywhere now?  bet she loves being so independant.

Becca - Hope your lap goes well   


Tried to get DD to nap today but it wasnt happening, i wonder if she's growing out of a daytime nap.


Hope you all are well,

x Debs x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Splodgesmum - Welcome.  Look forward to chatting to you.

Saskia - Thanks for the advice.  She has been OK.  It is a problem she had a while ago and she was on lactulose for some time but recently  things have been alright.  I think you are probably right about the Christmas stodge - wish she would drink more water though - it is tough to get her to drink anything.

Becca - Hope everything has gone well today.

Karin - Good news on getting a date - sorry you are feeling scared about it.  Hope you are feeling a bit better about it today    

R4F - Thanks for the advice. Hope all goes well with your scan today       (it is today isn't it?)

Hi Debs, Marie and anyone else  

Glad it is a little warmer today and not the -5 it was when I went out yesterday.  Paths still really icy in places so amazed that I have managed to stay on my feet so far.

Sue x


----------



## saskia b

Hey ladies,

Brrrrrrrrrrr. Totally fed up with the cold now... roll on summer. I used to love winter, cold crisp days are quite nice in some ways but as I don't drive I just find going out with Priya a nightmare as its just too too cold at the moment. Never happy though are we?

Hope everyone is well!

Ready- Completely understand about not telling Evan, my neighbour is pg and her 3 year old came and told me she was having triplets at about 8 weeks....don't think she really wanted the news to be spread so quickly (and no she is actually only having one baby- kids like to exaggerate a bit don't they?)

Debs- Yes Priya is very suddenly trotting around all over now...no stopping her, and its so nice to see! She is a bit younger than your LO but I have days when I can't get her to nap too. Her routine is actually a bit mad at the moment and miraculously some days she sleeps until 9am (my 5am starts are a thing of the past- hooray!) so on these days she doesn't nap

Sue- I have days when Priya hardly seems to drink at all, then others she drinks lots, I think they get what they need to though

Splodgesmum- I think you're right, its nice, or lucky, (however you look at it) that you have friends in your NCT group who have been through similar IF problems as you. Hopefully you have some support there too. There are 7 of us in our group and one has just had no.2 last month and 2 more are pg now...its all very carefully planned and timed to perfection, (one girl said oh I'm going to get pg next september for the next one) these people just don't understand the reality of just GETTING pg and not caring whether its september, june or january....grrrr.

Hi everyone else, hope 2009 has started off well for you all. 

Saskia x


----------



## KW33

Evening,

Busy day today. Took Emma to a soft play area with a friend of mine and her little girl. They had so much fun, running, jumping and climbing it was a joy to watch them chase each other around.  I love being a Mummy. 

*Ready* have you had your scan yet?

*Sue* Does she have a sloppy breakfast cereal? When I was a nanny (did it for 12 years) I started to look after a 18 month old who had severe constipation and I used to hide boiled and chopped up (very finely) prunes in her weetabix!! Really made a difference. Just a though.

*Debs* Emma doesn't have a nap everyday now and hasn't for a while... shame I used to get so much done then. 

*Splodges mum* It never ceases to amaze me how people think they "understand" One of my newer friends had her little boy the dsame time as i had Emma and tried for 2 months for him. she is currently trying for no 2 and so far it's taken 3 months... she feels that this is the same as me and that she totally understand how I feel now.  

*Saskia* The smugness get me too...  My teeth are worn down from all the congratulations I've given through gritted teeth!!! 

Hi to everyone else.

I'm feeling better about the lap and dye today... It has to be done so better sooner than later. Sad about having to leave Emma though. Can't decide what to do as my Mum is too far away to have her for a few hours and don't want to just leave her with anyone. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## KW33

*Lou* Where are you then? I was at Rugrats... I love it there (and so does Emma!!) And you're right the baby/toddler bits are just so much fun. And it's so clean and well looked after. Emma would love a little toy boy.  She had a one year old in love with her yesterday, he kept running after her and wrapping his arms around her in a huge hug. Bless.

xxx

P.S. Has anyone leard from *Ready*....?

xxx


----------



## splodgesmum

*Ready*, congrats on the pg - how exciting! Must have been very hard for you with BIL when you were going through tx. As for names, yes dh has said I get to choose next time! 

*Karin*, yes I've had people say things like that to me - one woman told me it took her 9 mths to conceive so she understood exactly what I had been through!


----------



## Janis18

Ready - Hope everything was OK at the scan xxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi sll,

debs, did you ever get Hannah to nap?  It's frustraing when they're tired and so need one but yet they fight it. Evan dropped his naps for us when he turned one (but he does nap at daycare) so I forget what they're like.   

Sue, how's your DD doing?  When Evan wouldn't drink by mouth, we tried putting water in a medicine dropper. For some reason, he seemed to take it that way (but that may have been more of an issue with sucking with whatever sickness he had at the time).  Hope she's doing better and less constipated.  And walk carefully with all that ice.

saskia, I HATE the cold too and am always counting down the days until summer.  Oops..guess your poor neighbour forgot what little ones are like and will tell anyone anything.  Funny how the child thought it was triplets.  

Karin, sounds like Emmma had a great day.  It's wonderful watching them interact with others their age isn't it?  Glad you're feeling better about the lap & dye.  Can your dh2b take some time off to look after Emma while you recover?  Thanks for asking about my scan..will post below.

splodgesmum, thanks for the congrast.  Was extremely hard with BIL as they got pregant so easily, got married 4 years after us and their first son is 15 month YOUNGER than Evan.  And most of all, it was looking like it just wasn't going to happen for us with our constant BFNs with tx.  Good..the name choosing next time has to be yours!

Thanks all for asking about our scan (and Janis too for checking up on me).  Was very emotional and started crying when I saw him/her.  It went really well...wel, so we hope as we have to wait to get the results this time for when we see our Dr next Wed.  Annoying as when we had this scan with Evan, they told us right afterwards, so now a week of worry..especially since I'm 35 so in the higher risk group for Downs.  Scan itself was amazing though...could really see our beanie's facial features well and he/she had the hands up and clasped together....so sweet.  Felt bad though as I'm always so gentle and move slowly for beanie (and usually I'm a fast walker, etc), but the technician needed the baby to move positions so he was really pushing roughly on my tummy.  Poor little guy.  It was a long day though as I worked from home yesterday and left my place at 9:15am but didnt' get home until 3pm!  They had me go for blood afterwards and although the blood test itself took 4 minutes, I had to wait 1hr 40 minutes to get called!  Oh well, can't complain.  Now just gotta keep calm until next week when we get the results at our dr's appt.

I'm so jeolous of dh as this Sunday him and Evan start a "Dad & me" class.  It's at a sports club where they introduce a different sport each week.  Sounds like a blast and great bonding time for them.  Would love to watch but I have a feeling they don't like mommies to come as it would be distracting.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

As you know I have taken a short break but am feeling very positive - new year, new me kinda thing.

I know I have loadsa goss to catch up on so I will attempt a few personals........

As for me - I had a wonderful christmas, had lots of time off and for the first time ever, dh was also off so we all spent some much needed time together - Ruby is absolutely wonderful and never fails to amaze me with her young wit - she truly has been a star this year and being surrounded by so many people this christmas, she had everyone in hysterics!!!

R4F - so wonderful to hear of your scan and am so pleased everything is going to so well for you, you must be delighted.

Hello Lou, Janis & Splodgesmum - Hope you are all ok and I look forward to getting to chatting with you.

Karin - how the devil are you? Hope you and gorgeous Emma are well.

Sue - hello my lovely, I notice you are having probs with your little one and constipation - ever since Ruby started solid food at 6 months we have had major problems, she has a kink in her intestine which causes severe constipation, we have been back and forth consultants over the years and she ended up in hospital when she was 2 as she hadnt been to the toilet for 10 days and was in so much pain she had to have an enema, she is regularly on decompation medication and has taken it every day since.  It was a major factor that attributed to my post natal depression because I felt so helpless and no-one seemed to do anything because is is 'very common' anyway still a daily battle, I try everything fibre, prunes all that but the only thing that regulates it is the medication.

Saskia - hello little lady, hope all is good with you x

Debs - hey gorgeous, heard you have been poorly - poor thing its going around!! Hope you are better now.

Marielou - Wow, your bump is impressive!!!! Hope you are still on cloud nine!!!

Becca - Hi, hope you are ok.

A big hello to everyone else Ive missed - apologies if thats the case - Im sure will get back into the swing of things soon xxxx


----------



## blondieh

Hello to all and a happy new year sorry i haven't been on much we have been on holiday for 2 weeks over Christmas so been a little busy with washing and things since!

Anyway had to put back the ICSI for baby No 2 as started my period a few days early on holiday so couldn't get to clinic but never mind end of this month begin of next isn't long to wait.

How are you all did you all have a good Christmas? We had a great one and ready now for our journey

anyway speak soon love us xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

grace u sound like u had a great hol, hate the washing best of luck for next month

i had my prostapt on monday and getting a bit moody and crabbit now, god help one and all

love and lucks to all others

lindsay


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Blondie - Sorry you had to delay slightly but it will be the end of the month before you know it.  Good luck      

Cath - Welcome back - so pleased to see you.  Poor Ruby constipation is just horrible - so upsetting that she ended up in hospital.  Emily managed to 'go' yesterday with no probs and said Mummy that poo was easy - bless her.  Hopefully it was just a blip before and it is not going to become a big problem like before.  Glad you had such a nice Christmas and are feeling very positive.

R4F - Glad the scan went well - difficult though not getting results until next week. Hope DH and Evan have fun together - although understand why you would be jealous.

Karin - Thanks for the suggestion - unfortunately she has decided that she doesn't like weetabix and ready brek anymore but just dry shreddies.  I used to put lots of different fruits in the weetabix so it is a bit of a pain that she won't have it now.  She is a really fussy little madam when it comes to food now.  Glad you are feeling better about the lap and dye now.  Hope you find someone you are comfortable leaving Emma with.

Saskia - I hope it gets warmer soon too.  It is hard enough getting out in the morning at the moment with it being so dull and barely light let alone so cold and icy too.  You are properly right about drinking enough.

Debs - Hope DD wasn't too tired after missing her nap and that she hasn't dropped them.  Emily had days sometimes when she didn't take a nap at that age but, even though she is 4 next month, she still sometimes has an afternoon nap now - still needs it occasionally or her mood is terrible.

Hi Marie, slodgesmum, lindsay and everyone else.

Yet another birthday party for Emily on Saturday (another child I don't know).  I think she gets a bit overwhelmed with all the other children running around and just sits with me most of the time.  Hoping to go shopping this weekend because I was given some vouchers for Christmas - looking forward to getting something for myself for a change.

Sue x


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone!!

Just a quick hello to everyone, knackered today for some reason, but thought I should pop on and say hi to *Cath*! Lovely to see you back here again, missed you hun!

saskia xx


----------



## Hola

Hi everyone!
It has been a loooooong time since I have been to FF - but some people seem familiar!
Here a quick overview of my story:
Here's a quick version of my IVF journey...
Got married in 2005 (32 then) and figured after 6 months of trying that something wasn't right. Got us both checked out - I am fine, but DH's sperm to few, too slow, too many abnormal. So, we were told that ICSI would be our best chance to have a baby.
Had our first attempt in January 2007, which was halted due to cysts. Restarted in March 2007 with ICSI, 33 eggs, something like 14 developed, we went to day 3, had 2 transferred and got a BFP with twins. I could not believe our luck!!! Unfortunately, had a missed m/c at 9 weeks and had to go for a D&C.
Went for a second round of ICSI in July 2007, had 2 day-5 blasts transferred and BINGO - perfect little Lilia was born in April 2008.
Now we would like a sibling - so went for a AMH test last week, came back at 22, so all pretty rosy.
We have an appointment next week (14th) to discuss the timeline for the next try, so depending on the protocol, I should have EC/ET in April (I guess).
It would be fabulous to have cycle buddies and to get to know you all better!!!!!
Am 35 now and really want to get on with it - it does make me chuckle when my Doc tells me that I am "very young" by the clinic's standards...
X Hola


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good morning ladies

Hi blondieh - glad you had a nice hol and as you say not long now until you start your journey again....

Hi Lindsay - how you doing?

Sue - have a fab time at the party, Ruby is very much the same, such a social child usually but when it comes to parties she clings to me like a limpet for the first 10 mins then wanders around looking all the children up and down (oh dear!!). I know what you mean about fussy eating - Ive had it all her life, every mealtime is a battle but after 3 years have come to the conclusion (and part of my new years resolution!!) not to let it stress me out anymore!!

Saskia - missed you all too babe - thanks for the welcome back!!

Hola - hello chick, lovely to hear other peoples stories but my sympathies with you for your loss  .  Congratulations on your dd, her name is beautiful.  Although I have given up on actual treatment I am still actively trying for a baby each month and a few girls are having treatment soon so you are in the right place for some cycle buddies!!!

Am working today but looking forward to the weekend and spending some time to myself!!!!

Cath xx


----------



## KW33

Morning,

Got friends coming for lunch today. They adore Emma so I wont get a look in for hours!!!  She will have the complete attention of several adults andf love it!!! 

*Ready* Woo Hoo... fabulous news on your scan!!!!    So will you find out what flavour at the next scan? Did you find out with Evan? When will you tell him? And everyone else? Oooh can you tell i'm excited for you...   Hope Evan and DH have fun at their group.

*Lou* I think you've hit the nail on the head, You do get what you pay for... when I compare Rugrats to other places...  no contest. It doesn't have that "sticky" feeling if you know what I mean?!  Will keep my eye out for your little man from now on... he'll be the one hugging all the older girls?!  

*Cath*    Yay you're back... I've missed you. Lovely new pic of Ruby.  I'm good thanks... slap bang in the middle of BMS marathon.  No change there then. 

*Blondieh* Welcome back... end of the month... that will come so quickly, how exciting!!

*Lindsay* Hope side effects aren't too bad. 

*Sue* hmmm... difficult one... what about yoghurts... could you put some in that? Or rice pudding or custard? hope you have a lovely shopping trip and really spoil yourself. 

*Hola* Welcome, Sounds like you've had quite a journey so far . Good luck for your cycle and look forward to getting to know you. 

Hi to *Saskia, splodgesmum, Debs, Marie * and anyone else I've missed. *Becca* Hope Lap went okay and that you are recovering well .

As mentioned we are cd 14 here... and in the middle of BMS marathon. Let 2009 be the year I (and all you other ladies) get that BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin - SNAP!!!! Us too, I am cd15 today but didnt want to take any chances this month so we have been   every day since Christmas   am still taking my agnus castus (although changed the brand) and have started using preseed this month, Ive heard people talking about it so I thought what the heck Im gonna use that too!! Lets hope Jan 2009 is THE month!!!!!


xx


----------



## KW33

*Cath* We're cycle buddies!!!! Only a day apart... sending us both lots and lots of    We have BMS every day since last Saturday... phew!! 

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Yeah - bring on the brazil nuts and pineapple juice


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin - Are you on clomid this month?


----------



## KW33

Unfortunately no... none left and they prescrobe me anymore now as am awaiting lap and dye at the end of this moth..  But on the vits, selenium, nuts and juice!!!  

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Oh I see - you do realise, I shall be analysing every symptom - every day!!


----------



## KW33

That's great someone to be totally paranoid with!!!!   

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Girls,


Cath - Welcome back hun, Love Ruby's new pic, makes her look so angelic  

Karin - Emma deserves all the attention she gets   , im a week ahead of you and Cath although not really TTC naturally just now, just waiting for my TX, will still give it a bash in the meantime  

Hola - Hello and Best of luck, everyone on this thread are so lovely, i'll hopefully be cycling March/April so we could be cycle buddies.

Sue - Hannah is always stuck to my side at partys for the 1st 15 minutes then she starts go get into the party mood  

R4F - So glad the scan went well, have you any pics to show us?

Chip - Saw you over on the Larkshire TTC board, posted there a few times but mainly on the bumps and babes thread, will be posting more on the TTc one i think once i know my dates for the FET.

Blondieh - The time will go in so quickly, only a few weeks now til next month.


NOthing much to report here but i selected our donors and they have been booked for us, still have no idea about dates for the FET but when i spoke to the girl at the clinic she said she had me down for April, guess it all depends on when AF comes in March/April.


Hope you all are well,


x debs x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

First, welcome back Cath.  So glad you're feeling more up about things.

I think I feel bad/guilty posting so often.  Even though we struggled for a year of BFNs and then a year of testing/treatment, I'm sure it doesn't help having having someone pregnant post so often.  So I'm going to continue reading to hear all of your progress (and BFPs to come!), still sending my support like you've all done so much for me.  I surely couldn't have gone through this without you and want you to know I'll forever be grateful and have made some wonderful friends. Will still post as you all go through your cycles cause I so want this for all of you too and am with you all the way...but just not as often. I have a feeling there are going to be some BFPs on its way.  You sure all deserve it and I'll keep sending my prayers your way.  I'll still pop in.  Hugs to all.


----------



## Shoe Queen

R4F - just as I arrive back you are leaving.....  Completely understand how you feel but no way should you feel guilty at all whatsoever its your story and others like it that give us hope and support.  Wish you all the best and keep us updated....

Debs - hey hunny - she does look darling but not always angelic!!! Fab news on selecting the donor - something to look forward to now, it'll be here before you know it!!

Karin - know what you mean - my (.)(.) have been really sore the last few days and Ive only just ovulated!! I know its a symptom of my ovulation but already Im thinking......um....maybe!!!!!!


----------



## KW33

*Ready* Please don't go...  You wnet through so much to get your lovely little bump and I would miss you terribly if you weren't here about lunchtime (our time) everyday. Stay....

*Cath*  Don't think I've even ovulated yet and still thinking my sore boobs could be a sign!!!  

*Debs*  Not sure DH should hear you calling it "giving it a bash"    

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Thanks Karin.  We've all gone / are going through so much and have gotten so close.  And understand 100% what each other is going through.  Are you sure?  I just don't want to add any extra pain to anyone...but I totally support you all and so pray that your little ones will become a big brother or sister real soon.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

R4F - I really don't want you to stop posting.  As far as I am concerned you are not adding to my pain but an inspiration that positives still happen particularly when I am losing faith in it all.  Understand how you feel but don't feel guilty.  I love hearing about the progress of your pregnancy - it's lovely.  Would really miss you.

Cath - I have adopted the same attitude as you about LO's eating.  Hopefully they will grow out of it one day.

Karin/Cath - I am only slightly behind you (day 12).  Not been as dedicated to the BMS as you guys though.  Almost given up hope of a natural miracle. Lots of   and   to you both.

Debs - Great news on selecting you donors.  

Hola - Welcome.  I am hoping to start treatment April-ish so we may end up at the same time.  Look forward to chatting to you.

Saskia - Hope you are feeling less knackered today.

Hello everyone else.

Just got Emily's Thomas train set out of the box.  Took about an hour - what is it with all the wires holding everything into boxes.   

Sue x


----------



## Marielou

I have to admit I have been reading but not posting as much for the same reasons ready mentions.  I guess I am just all too aware of how sensitive people are feeling while TTC, and how it can hurt to see/hear pregnancy talk when its the last thing you want to read! 

Sue - Just finished getting a thomas train set out myself   We have so much thomas stuff now we could open a shop!

debs - Wow, your FET is so close.  How much info do you get about the donors? 

Best of luck to Karin, sapphire, and cath this weekend!  

Marie xxxx


----------



## splodgesmum

Wow, you lot can talk! Just popping by to say hello - bit knackered as Alex has started crawling in the last couple of weeks and he's now all over the place and into everything! He's commando crawling though and today made his arms bleed from rubbing them on our rough carpets .

*ready*, I would 2nd what others said - to have someone on here already pg keeps me strong and positive, something I desperately need when thinking about doing it all again.  

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## saskia b

Hi Ladies

Karin & Cath- Not quite in sync with you, cd 18 for me but we also went mad for it from the 29th Dec until last weekend to cover a ?looonnngggg fertile period, and I'm totally with you on the paranoid-analysing-every-possible-symptom-thing....BRING IT ON!!!! 

And Cath- Hey if the psychic readings are true then this is it!!!!!!!!! No wonder you have been so busy (I too am pinning my hopes on a similar prediction   )

Ready and Marielou- Most certainly don't want to hear less from you lovely ladies, as has been said before....it gives us all hope and you have both had your difficulties/IF journey, please stay and share your news and progress with us (and listen to us moaning on....) 

Debs-


-debs- said:


> although not really TTC naturally just now, just waiting for my TX, will still give it a bash in the meantime


Love your way with words 

Sue- OMG those wire things are all over everything aren't they?? Priya gets so frustrated waiting for us to untie them so she can get to the toy...it always takes ages.... 

Hola- Welcome! Sounds like you will be cycling with Debs, great to have someone to share it with...wishing you lots of luck with your tx 

Splodgemum- Eek! Eyes in the back of your head needed pronto!

Hi everyone else hope you're well. DH is on nights again at the moment  can't wait for monday when he is off for a week

Saskia x


----------



## becca

R4F- wahoooo on your scan and you a marielou should stay put, i wont be trying again but find this thread soooooo comforting but when i had my bfp with my dd i felt the same and you sooooooo changed my mind by keeping me on here saying it was encouraging...and look at me now she is nearly 6mths and im still posting.

thanks for all your well wishes on my op....im a little poorly but on the mend had a lot of work done.Will read more soon  when feeling better x
xx


----------



## ready4Family

Thank you girls...just didn't want to upset anyone..but at the same time want to be there for all of you.  Guess we did have a real journey and it has a happy ending (which I really didn't think would happen) so does give you all hope.  It can...and WILL happen.

becca, hope you're doing ok hun after your lap. Hope you recover real soon and then feel much better with all the work.


----------



## DiamondDiva

R4F - You and Marie give us hope, please dont go   

Marie - We got hair and eye colour, education, age and blood types, TBH we got more info on these donors than we did on our DIUI's.

Becca - I remember when you got your BFP  

Karin and Sue - Hadnt thought about what i was typing earlier


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

Hope you are all having a good weekend - just got back in from shopping and I am seriously considering going to some help/therapy group as I just cannot stop buying SHOES!!! They just call to me or something.....went into a shop looking for clothes for Ruby and ended up buying a gorgeous pair of really high, red and gold Mary Janes.........luckily my dh is understanding!!!!

Karin - how is your marathan BMS session going.... I must admit Im getting a little bored now, every night since xmas is a bit much although dh thinks all his christmases have come at once!!!! Ive been having a lot of af pain and still got reallly sore (.)(.)

Sue - did you manage to get the train set together in the end 

Marie & R4F - completely natural to feel that way, even after everything we went through to get dd I still felt very sensitive towards others who were struggling and truthfully Im sure we all get upset by seeing pregnant women or hearing their news - I know I do, however its different when you have shared a journey with people of ff I genuinely feel pleased as we know what its like - as I said before you offer us hope x

Splodgesmum - poor alex having those burns ouch! You really do need eyes in the back of your head when they are crawling!!

Saskia - yeah, another cycle buddy to compare/over analyse things with - the more the merrier!!!

Becca - hope you feel better soon x

Debs -    oh dear, sounds like you have a way with words!!!!! how romantic hee, hee!!

Cath xx


----------



## KW33

Evening everyone,

Lovely weekend. Spent the day with best friend, her dh and her 3 children (my gorgeous godchildren) yesterday and had so much fun. All the children get on so well together and so do the adults!!!!  Today just chilled at home doing washin, ironing and boring stuff.

*Ready* I'm hoping that you have been convinced to stay?? 

*Marie* And you... pur-lease!!! I love to hear how you're getting on.

*Splodgesmum* Poor Alex... bless him. Looks like you wont have a moments peace for years now then?!!   Funny we spend ages encouraging them to move and then when they do.... 

*Saskia* Dh is off from tomorrow then? How's the dreaded 2ww going... driven yourself crazy thinking about every tiny thing yet?   It's nice that there are a few of us all within a week of each other. 

*Becca* Hope you are feeling a little better now and getting plenty of rest. 

*Debs* How's the bashing going?!  

*Cath* You are funny... I used to be like you for shoes... much less now though. Seems to be fatally drawn to Childrens stuff instead.  Those shoes sound lush though. BMS marathon still ongoing but like it's all wearing a little thin right now (not literally ) Funny you say that about AF pains as I've had them really bad today most of the day and i never get that mid cycle     that it means something exciting. 

Hi to anyone that I've missed.

Hugs for all.

Karin

xxx


----------



## splodgesmum

Bit jealous of all those people having BMS - no point for us  . Mind you, as Alex hasn't slept through the night since he was four months old we've told him that if we didn't need IVF he'd be an only child!   

becca, hope the soreness is starting to ease. I had a lap and dye two years ago (on our wedding anniversary - great timing!) and found it very uncomfortable. And I didn't have any children to care for either.  

Thanks for all the sympathy for Alex - have solved his sore arms by cutting the ends of a pair of socks and putting them on his arms!! Works a treat - he can crawl all over now and not make his arms bleed!  

Hello to everyone else - if anyone's actually reading or are you all too busy sh*gging!!!


----------



## saskia b

Hello...

How are we all? Sooooo pleased that its marginally warmer today, went to the park with Priya today and let her just stroll/fall over as needed and it was great....she is whacked now and might I just say that this walking lark has REALLY sorted out her sleeping pattern!!! Yay no more early starts and interrupted nights (I hope, for now... )

Cath- Big cheer for the BMS marathon which has continued since christmas     that is serious commitment, I so hope this is your dream come true  

Karin- Yes dh is off from tomorrow morning, so excited to have some family time!! As for the 2WW well, I have tingly boobs, lower abdo twinges etc but only intermittently....and lets face it, that means nothing until OTD. Don't think I will test though...just wait and see    How are you feeling about the upcoming lap? x

Debs- Wow I have never thought about donor tx so was amazed to hear that you can match all that, must be so excited now  

Becca- How are you doing? Hope you're on the up.... 

Ready- When do you get your results? Hope you're feeling ok and have had a nice weekend  

Splodgesmum- HAHA! Its been quiet on here all weekend...maybe thats why! Great news about Alex's arms, hope the extra activity tires him out in the same way walking has done for Priya...

Hello everyone else....hope your weekends have been fun-filled!

Saskia xx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

af came yesterday, phoned clinic and to go in tomorrow for scan and bloods, if all goes to plan will have ec on either the 23 or 26 of jan depending on response to stimming.

hope all are well and not too shattered 

lindsay


----------



## KW33

Morning

*Splodgesmum* Great way to solve the problem of sore arms.

*Saskia* All the walking really tires them out doesn't it? Emma seems to have adjusted now though... up at 6.10 this morning... 

*Lindsay* That's great news, hope all goes well tomorrow.

Okay well yesterday I had such bad AF pains that I was half expecting the witch then and there on CD17!!!   Not sure how long to continue the  though...maybe just a few more to day... just to be sure. Going to have to test this motnh due to lap and dye as AF might not have arrived by the time appointment is so need to be sure (please don't let it arrive at all!!!   ). Got one of those funky digital tests in that gives you the weeks conception too... I feel very positive about this month at the moment... but only just started 2ww!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

Got a busy day ahead of me today   work, work, work!!

Well the BMS continued last night but I think that will be it for the rest of the month! I was reading my Zita West book yesterday must admit I havent picked it up since our tx last year but I am confused..... our clinic told us that we should aim to have sex every other or every two days as it helps the quality of sperm yet Zita West claims this is a myth, she says in a study of couples who only had BMS two/three times a week their conception rate was about 15% however couples who had BMS every day had a 50% chance - that is heck of a difference.....

Anyway, I dont know why I am getting so excited, I have never had a BFP naturally and I feel pretty silly getting so into it all as I remember our doctors words 'not even IVF will work for you, you will have to have ICSI' - every month I hope it will work and because all these psychics have told me it will happen naturally I feel a bit stupid believing.........

Karin - glad you have feeling so upbeat - perhaps you could send some  more  my way! When are you goind to test??

Chip - hope all goes well today and you can still go ahead with your e/c

Saskia - its so lovely when the weather is better for walking/going to the park, Ruby had a lot of garden stuff for xmas - house, slide, seesaw etc so will be great when she can use it.

Splodgesmum - how resourceful and what a great way to stop alex hurting himself!

Hope everyone else is ok.

xxx


----------



## KW33

Cath                         That should set you up for today at least!!!    Don't feel stupid... you believe and that is all that matters. Can't believe the difference between every day and every other.  The only times I have acheiveed a BFP have been when we have done the deed every day.  So although all the doctors say every other day... we continue on with every day... me being a little superstitious if you like.   It's hard to judge when i shpould test as AF very unpredictable, cycles vary from 26 days to 40.  Lap appointment falls on CD 36 so we are pplanning to test cd's 30, 34 and of course op day if AF does not show.  So that's Jan 24, 28 and 30... phew I sound paranoid but would like to avoid op  because of course I WILL get that BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath & Karin - We've always had BMS every day during OV, sometimes every other day if tired but i was told that every day gives you a better chance and when i read something called "when the sperm meets the egg" it said to have BMS every other day but we followed bits of the program and had BMS every day,  dont see what the difference could be as the sperm must be there wether you do the BD every day or not, thats what i thought anyway.

Karin - My cycles are a bit unpredictable too, am CD 26 today so AF could be due from Thursday but can have cycles as long as 38-40 days so who knows.

Lindsay - Thats great, which clinic are you at?


----------



## KW33

*Debs* It's annoying isn't it as the 2ww becomes the 3-4 ww. 

Does anyone have any info on how long is a good time to lie there after the deed?

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin - Zita West recommends 30 mins and not to go to the loo for about 20-30 mins.  We always do the deed at night and then I just lie in bed (hips elevated under a pillow) until the morning!!!!!

Debs - I agree with you, if the sperms there is there regardless!!!


----------



## KW33

Hmmmm... usually dtd when dd has gone to bed as Dh2b too tired just before bedtime.    So I lie in bed for 30 mins with pillow then get up and go and lie on the sofa watching tv with a hot water bottle. Definitely don't go to the loo for ages.  I guess I'm doi ng all i can then.  

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin - sounds good to me, gotta be honest Im so exhausted the last few weeks with all these late nights, looking forward to some sleep tonight


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Karin, thanks hun.  Ok..will continue posting. You girls are so lovely.  Guess we all have this special bond as we understand what we're all going through (or have gone through).  Glad you had such a nice day with your best friend and kids.  It's wonderful when the whole family gets along, and I always love watching Evan interact with others his age.  Wishing you all the best with the BMS marathon.  I had AF like cramps near the end of my 2ww.  Let's hope yours mean something!  Wow, I didn't realize that digitals were so advanced.  

Tiger, on the positive sice, there are worse addictions than shoes.  Do you have a special closet just to store them?  All the best with your BMS too.  It's so confusing with the conflicting advice, isn't it?  As for trying naturally, I think it's wonderful.  You've been using the angus catcus so that could make the difference.  Plus you often hear of stories of those that have gone through tx and then end up falling pregnant naturally.  You're doing the right thing by trying.  You only have no chance of it working if you don't try.  

splodgesmum, you must be so tired with your little one not sleeping through the night.

becca, how are you feeling?  Hope you're recovering quickly.

saskia, lucky you for being able to take Priya to the park.  All of ours are totally covered in snow.  We have lots up here, although thankfully not as bad as last winter where we had a major storm every 3 days.  We get our scan results this Wed at our first appointment with our obstetrician.

chip, how exciting that you'll be starting asap with ec not too far away.

Things good here.  Dh took Evan to their 'Dad and Me' class yesterday and it sounded fantastic. They introduced soccer, did stuff with jump roap and hoola hoops.  Apparently they do let the mommies watch so going to come next week (thought they'd ban us due to distraction).


----------



## donn1

HI TO ALL

Debs its GCRM in glasgow, where are u having urs, am knackered with cramps and clots and got to go back over to house tonight as got 2 viewers one tomorrow and one friday, so got to tidy up a bit as am living at partners house just now and trying to sell mine, its a nightmare as was sold last yr then all few thru  aaaaaaarrrggggggggghhhhhhhh, wish me luck please!!!!!


----------



## DiamondDiva

Lindsy - BEst of Luck, we are gong to Reprofit in the Czech Republic for donor TX in March/April, ive heard loads of great reports about GCRM, we've been to the GRI and the Nuffield for TX and if we were cycling again in the UK it would be at GCRM   

Ready - You are right, we all have a bond as we all know exactly what its like to want something so much only to have our dreams shattered and then they come true, well all of ours have as we are all mummys  

Cath - Ive bought 2 pairs of Emu's this week


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Lindsay - Good news on getting started.  Good luck    

R4F - So pleased you have decided to stay.  The Dad and me class sounds fun - hope you enjoy watching next week.

Marie - Hope all the comments have convinced you to stay too. 

Karin - I always gone by the 30 mins lying down.  Glad you are feeling positive this month.  Hope this is it for you                

Cath - Sure I read somewhere that it was better to have BMS everyday particularly is sperm count is low.  I don't think you are silly for believing and nothing is going to happen if you don't try - remember as well that doctors are sometimes wrong. Enjoy your rest now. Got everything crossed for you                  Did get train set sorted eventually although it needed a close look at the instructions (not sure how children are supposed to do it).

Debs - Great that you can match so many different things with your donors.

Saskia - Glad you are getting good nights sleep now.  Walking is great for tiring them out - nice you were able to get to the park today.

Slodgesmum - Glad you have found a way to make Alex more comfortable.  Emily started off with the commando crawling too and I remember how sore her arms and legs used to get sometimes.

Becca - Hope you will have fully recovered soon. 

Hello everyone else.

Had to take Emily to the doctors this morning - she has a throat infection.  She is absolutely fine in herself but she said her throat was a bit sore and when I looked it was all horrible - so she is on antibiotics at the moment.  Doesn't seem to have stopped her eating though which is good since she doesn't eat a great amount in the first place.

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Afternoon ladies - my last post of for the day, off home at 5 for yoga and relaxation!!

Sue - poor little thing, at least she is fine in herself, theres nothing worse than when they are really poorly! Thanks for the reassurance on BMS, dh has quite a high count but low motility! 

Debs - good girl (Emus)!!!!, you are so brave off the Czech Republic and donoring, it takes a special person to do that  

Chip - good luck for your house viewers, hope you feel better soon  

R4F - glad youve decided to stick around - we may be needing you for advice soon!!!!

Only in work for one more day then Im heading to London with MIL, shes addicted to QVC so she has been invited to bring a friend along to a 'beauty' day, lots of mingling, products and hopefully freebies, its by Westminster - has anyone been to one before??


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - I love QVC, i buy a lot of beauty products (gatineau, elemis and Loccitane) and make up from there (bare escentuals and smashbox) i'd love it.


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS

Hello... Im a little peeper on here   ...

just wanted to give TIGER  a message   ....
iv just read your post about sperm etc and not being able to conceive without ICSI... well   some good news that may help you

i have pco's and DH a very low sperm count, they told us exactly the same thing, ICSI to conceive... i have ivf/icsi drugs, got to day 8 on stimms and only had 2x follies of good size, so they cancelled that cycle and siad that we would have IUI if we wanted too ?? /...

so we said yes - and got a very lovely BFP .... with just 7 million sperm ( 48 hours worth of build up got us 7 million! ) 

and so we proved them wrong.......    .... and so never say never, because it only takes 1 and i think that now if we get it on the right day there is a chance we could get pregnant natrually - we have done it b4 why not again

and you maybe able too aswel   so you are certainly not thinking silly things when you think that just maybe you could ...  

we are going to start next month naturaly.... il let you know  

Sweetcheeks xxx


----------



## becca

Tiger- i just love liz earl products..if you get to buy any try the body polish and the eye brightner.

thanks for your well wishes..........having a few aches today but its still early days.

xx


----------



## splodgesmum

Ready, I am totally exhausted!  We got so complacent with him as he started sleeping through the night from five weeks old and was doing 7 til 7 every night from 11 weeks. Then, at about twenty-one weeks he just started waking again and has continued to do so ever since.   We really thought that the crawling would exhaust him but no luck so far.  

Sapphire, interesting that Emily started commando crawling and then progressed - my brother never got past commando crawling and did this til he learnt to walk! How long did it take Emily to progress and did you 'help' her at all?!


----------



## saskia b

Hi ladies,

The madness has started...I currently have really odd cramping in lower abdomen, never had anything like this before and its cd21...aaaarrrggghhhhh   

Cath- You're not wrong to believe the predictions, hope is a good thing and look at Ruby, she turned out to be worth believing in...  I too lay there all night trying not to let anything escape....the only thing is...I read somewhere that certain people with tilted cervix may be better lying on their front rather than on their back....  so confusing isn't it? Enjoy your weekend!

Splodgemum- Totally understand about sleepless nights, Priya slept through the night from 6 weeks and I thought that was it but it all changed at around 4 months ish....I left it a bit late but eventually did the Gina Ford controlled crying thing and it worked on the whole....would recommend it, but its horrible in the beginning, takes a few tears and willpower  

Sweetcheeks- Peep away!!!! Great to hear that miracles do happen, and docs are wrong sometimes... gives us all hope!  

Sue- Poor Emily...  hope she feels better soon and still manages to eat a bit x

Karin- You sound very positive....sending you lots of       

Chip- Good luck for your tx   

Ready- Oh I love snow, and the cold, but when it makes you housebound its just a pain in the @ss! Never happy though are we? Soon be moaning its too hot...... 

Debs- Lucky you with the new Emu's!

Ok off to bed now....see you all tomorrow.....

Saskia xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good morning lovelies.....

Debs - can honestly say Ive never had anything from QVC before however, for christmas I had loadsa products from Smashbox and Elemis - I love them, been wearing them everyday and am totally hooked!! 

Sweetcheeks - thank you so much for your reassurance, it really is amazing and I truly believe if its meant to be it will happen no matter what. Lots and lots of luck to you too for a natural conception this time around    

Becca - hope you are feeling better today and I will def keep a look out for those products. thanks.

Splodgesmum - I know its really hard when little ones have been angel sleepers but I would continue with his routine and Im sure he'll be back to normal soon.  Ruby has always slept 7pm - 7am since she was 6 weeks old, never had any problems, however christmas has really upset her system, didnt want to go to bed, getting up in the night etc. we were exhausted however, we stuck with her routine and listened to Supernanny's advice, taking her back to bed and not engaging in conversation, it was really hard however when she was talking to me and saying 'mummy, why arent you talking to me' it took all my willpower but finally this week she is back in her routine - phew!!!!  Im sure he'll get it soon 

Saskia - cramping in lower abdomen is a really positive sign, in fact I will be looking for cramping this time around as everytime Ive had ive gotten a BFP!!!!  I hadnt heard that about the cervix thing before, my cervix lies posterior - is that the same thing??

As for me, back at work today and a busy day ahead, had a relaxing evening and trying not to think about things too much however, my (.)(.) are still sore (well more tingly than anything) thought it was because of the ovualtion but I just dont know - must stop analysing............

xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi ladies,

Cath - QVC thing sounds like fun - hope you enjoy it.  Difficult not to analyse everything - try not to drive yourself mad.      

Saskia - Cramping is something that feels worrying but can be a really positive sign - hope it is for you        Hadn't heard about lying on front for tilted cervix - maybe I should try that (think I have tried everything else)  Can't imagine it is that comfortable lying on your front for 30 mins (especially with my big boobs!)

Slodgesmum - Emily was quite late to crawling anyway probably started commando crawling at about 9 months but didn't crawl properly unless just after she was 1.  Didn't do anything to encourage the change other that spending lots of time with other babies crawling properly.

Sweetcheeks - What a lovely story so nice that against the odds miracles happen.

Hello R4F, Debs, Karin, Becca, Marie, Lindsay and anyone else.

The antibiotics that Emily's taking are a real pain.  Supposed to be taken an hour before food but it is really difficult especially in the morning with having to get her to nursery school - there just isn't an hour between getting up, eating breakfast and going out.  She is moody now because she is having to wait for lunch - she has to take them four times a day so no way I can make it any different.  At least it is only five days and they are making her better.

Sue x


----------



## KW33

Hi,

Just been out to a craft shop to buy supplies for making Emma's thank you cards. Now got a few messy afternoons ahead trying to get her to paint and stick things.  All good fun though.

*Cath* Must be nice to have the night off!!   I have 2 more night to go. If you find out how NOT to obsess please let me know...!!! Crampy pains, and tingly boobs/nipples here too!!! Have fun at the QVC thing. 

*Ready* The Daddy and me class sounds lot of fun. You'll have a ball next week watching them. Cute. What time is your appointment tomorrow?

*Lindsay* Hope the house viewing are going well. 

*Sweetcheeks* What a great story... gives us all hope.  Good luck with TTC next month. 

*Sue* Hope anti biotics do the trick and she's feeling much better soon. 

*Becca* Hope you are still taking it easy.  Wonder what my recovery will be like then after lap?

*Splodgesmum* Is he weaned? It's so hard to be exhausted all the time. 

*Saskia* I heard that about lying on your tummy but no-one could ever tell me how to find out if you have a tilted cervix   and why is it no matter how careful you are some always escapes??  A few of us seem to have the 2ww crazies all together this month.

Hi to Debs, Marie and anyone else that I've missed.

Karin

xxx


----------



## becca

karin yours will be about a week as your having a lap and dye and your be up and about in a day or too..i had alot of work done so im 6wks.


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

debs, and your dream will come true for a second time!

Sue, thanks for your words.  Poor Emily.  Hope the antibiotics kick in quickly and great it's not affecting her eating.  That's so tough though havign to hold her off food with the antibiotics.  

Tiger, I had to look up what QVC was (hadn't heard of it here in Canada).  From the website, looks like you can get great stuff.  Have fun!

becca, sorry that you're still sore from you lap and dye.  Hope it quickly goes away and you're feeling better.

splodgesmum, I know it's the hardest thing to do, but I'm wondering if you should let your ds cry it out at night (after making sure he's physically ok).  We had a short phase with Evan where he stated getting up.  The second I'd go in, he's stop and the second I started walking to the door to leave, he'd start again.  Dh then blocked the door so I couldn't go in.  It was so hard and I was crying with Evan, but after a couple days, it stopped.  Wow, he's an early crawler.  

saskia, yeah, very true, we're never happy (although I'm the only one that seems to be happy at 30+ degrees as I love the heat).  By the way, I had AF like cramping before we got our BFP.  Will pray yours means something.

Karin, what a great art project and how precious it'll be for people to receive thank you cards personally made from Emma!  Yeah...can't wait to watch the class next week.  My appointment tomorrow is at 1:15pm (which I guess is 6:15pm for you).  Thanks for remembering.  

Getting more snow today for a change (hint of sarcasm), but at lesat it's only 5cm.  Then it's supposed to get stupid cold over the next few days with it being -17 tomorrow, and that's without the wind factor!  Brrrr....how long until Spring?


----------



## becca

like i always say ready send it over xx


----------



## ready4Family

Really wish I could...you could have all of it!  You'd love our street with the big piles at the sides of everyone's driveway.


----------



## KW33

Thanks *Becca* Didn't realise it would be so long to recover for me.  Will I need help with Emma? 6 weeks?!!?   Poor you. Hard to look after yourself well with 2 little ones. 

*Ready* I like to know what time so I can check in for news from you.  I like to think that everyone appreciates the effort I put in with her thank you's.  Still envy you with the snow.

xxx


----------



## becca

karin - your need someone with you for about 48hrs then see how you feel but you should be fine to carry on as normal. i have DP off with me at the mo then my mum will be back up for a week then ill just have to tackle it alone......but the nurse said follow your body..if it hurts then stop. 
hey lap and dye is soooooooooooooo common and a simple procedure so dont worry. i had one done yrs ago,and i was up and about think a did a bike ride soon after. but this time i had fallopian tube removed adhesions lazered off from various areas and a general tidy up.


----------



## KW33

I was thinking It would be fine the next day but perhaps have been a little optimistic in that.    My mum is coming that weekend anyway (lap on a Friday) so have plenty of willing helpers.    Only real worry is my reaction to the aneasthetic afterwards as last time I had one I was totally out of it for over 12 hours.

Sorry you had to have so much done and hope that you will feel better very soon.  

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Sue - good to hear dd is getting better, I know it can be a nitemare to get little ones to take their medicine!

Karin - the invitations sound like fun, good luck with the clean up operation!!!! I really am trying not to obsess but it is hard, just dont want to come crashing down to reality with a big bang....

R4F - snow, you lucky thing, we've not had any snow here, its been really cold about -5 degress but alas no snow...however its getting milder and the rain is kicking in.....

Becca - ouch sounds like you've had a lot done, you poor thing 

Ive just booked a mini break for us all in May with the Haven/Sun holidays thing - anyone done one before? we did one last year for the first time and it was great - we are then off to Australia in October dh's brother is getting married to his partner so really looking forward to that.  

xx


----------



## becca

we did tiger 2 yrs ago, we went for bronze, so if we did it again i'd def pay for the up grades, the entertainment for my ds was 10/10. the only downfall was our apartment ...but do you expect for a basic but def do it again.
where you going ?
xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

We are going to Devon Cliffs this year but last September we went to Peranporth, Newquay - we also upgraded before we went - dh laughed at me when I suggested a caravan holiday as I have never been camping or caravaning in my life Ive always insisted on 4/5 star hotels (you can prob guess Im high maintenance!!  ) anyway we went and I really enjoyed our super deluxe caravan!! The entertainment was ok we only went once as we went with my sis, her dp and their little boy so we did our own thing in the evenings, ate out, barbequed etc. so it was really good. Aparently the one we are going to has a good reputation so hopefully it will be fun.......


----------



## splodgesmum

*Saskia*/*Ready*, don't know whether I'm strong enough for GF  - but a friend recommended the No Cry Sleep Solution, anyone else tried it?

*Tiger*, thanks for the tips - sounds like Ruby has always been a fab sleeper! We honestly thought this was going to be the pattern for Alex, but he clearly had other ideas! 

*Sapphire*, think I'll just have to wait for Alex to learn to get up on his hands and knees then! 

*Karin*, we started weaning just before Christmas, but we're doing BLW so he's not eating alot yet.

So many 2 wws going on at the moment I'm struggling to keep track - is this all people ttc naturally or are there any IVF-ers waiting at the mo?

Good luck to all of you anyway - can't wait to see some BFPs to give me hope!


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS

Thank You Ladies   ... I will keep you updated, dont get me wrong im not 100% sure it will happen, but lets just say im am 'Hopefull' ....   

Il keep peeping  

Sweetcheeks x


----------



## saskia b

Hey...

Just lost a post...grrrrr  

Cath- These cramps are like nothing I have had before...feels like a tennis ball in my lower belly and is tightening... but tonight I got up off the bed with Priya in my arms and felt a pulling pain, was really sore...    Going absolutely nuts already!!!! Your holiday plans sound good. As for the cervix thing I don't know how you find out about whether a posterior cervix lies tilted or not, thought of asking at my last IUI but they never ask you to turn over do they? 

Karin- I have just made thankyou cards with Priya too, we made handprint cards with paint, sooooo messy but really fun! (For me.... )

Splodgesmum- I wasn't prepared to do the crying thing either...but at the end of my tether when she was about 14 months ish...I just saw no other solution, and it took 3 nights at worst to conquer it....never looked back but I know it was VERY hard in the beginning. It might be easier with your little boy as he's younger.....  Good luck x Have heard of the no-cry thing but think it takes longer?

Sue- Have sent you a pm!  

Ready- How much snow Minus 17!!!! And we've been complaining! But would love a day of it to go and build a snowman   I love the heat too  

Hi to everyone else, going back to my mad mad mad world of 2ww and crazy thoughts now....

Saskia xx


----------



## splodgesmum

Saskia, wow yep think I would be more than ready to do the crying thing if Alex is still waking up at 14 mths +!  

Do you mind me asking if you've just had an IUI? Sorry to be nosey  .


----------



## saskia b

splodgemum- no problem with the nosiness! No I haven't, just a natural try this month, and then due to start IUI again next month hopefully (or hopefully not if my natural miracle comes along!) oops should have updated my signature!!!

And yes 14 months sounds like a long time, I put it off and put it off for one reason or another...when she sort of got better I made all the excuses and put it off again... until dh made me see sense!!


----------



## splodgesmum

I can see me doing the same thing re: the sleep! Dh is beginning to crack though cos he's so tired and wants us to start thinking about doing something about it.

Keeping everything crossed for a natural miracle for you x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Splodgesmum - Im on a ttc naturally 2ww (although I dont really know why as I dont think it will ever happen!!) we decided to give up on tx emotionally and financially was too much esp after m/c last summer but I would still love another miracle and one way or another I am determined to have another sibling for dd (also going to start looking to adoption).  Did you manage to get any sleep last night??

Sweetcheeks -  

Saskia - I know its not too nice but those cramps sound really positive!! could be implantation or things settling in? I know both times Ive had BFP the af pains lasted for about 4 days in a row and they were worse than af cramps esp. around the back area.   

As for me Im starting to get really negative again, Im always the same, first half of the cycle Im full of excitement, then feel really positive throughout ovulation and now as af date is creeping nearer Im getting really negative.  The only positives are that my (.)(.) (nipples) are really sore and I generally feel really bloated but this could be down to ovulation, Im not sure if I usually feel like this the last few months since Ive been taking the agnus castus - I know the (.)(.) thing is really prevalent around ov but cant remember if they stay like this until af arrives?


----------



## ready4Family

splodgesmum, my BIL and wife had it really bad with their son.  He wouldn't just cry but would throw up so they would come in. Can you believe that an 18 month old was smart enough to know that thrwoing up would work?  Anyways, they actually took their son to a sleep therapist who told them they need to let him cry it out.  In their case they did have to go in to clean up the throw up, cleaned, changed and said nothing to him.  And they were told to make each time longer and longer before they went in.  They also had a video monitor so they could see that he was physically alright.  This method did work eventually and now he's sleeping fine.  I know though...the cry it out thing is sooo hard.  As I mentioned, dh blocked the door so I couldn't go in and I was crying with Evan (i.e. dh is the tough one..I'm the softy).

Crossing my fingers for Tiger, Karin, saskia, and anyone else on the 2ww.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Thanks R4F - we also get the same with with Ruby occassionally, when she gets into a temper which escalates (Im sure you all know what I mean) she starts crying to the point where she makes herself sick, the first time it happened I was so distraught and rushed to her trying to calm her down but they are so clever arent they, she knew if that happened she'd get attention (as we ignore the tantrums) so each time it happens, I calmly clean her up and walk away - very hard at first but it has become so infrequent now they know they cant get the attention!!

How are my fellow 2wwaiters getting on? Im driving myself mad  I just feel really down today - a mixture of feeling tired and upset about the outcome, I know its really silly as there wasnt much hope to start with but have got caught up in the whirlwind of what if...maybe..... and now Im going insane..................


----------



## KW33

Hi all,

Last day of bms for me... phew!!! And so it begins... the 2 week crazies!!   

*Cath* I know EXACTLY what you mean  but try to be positive, you certainly gave it everything you could this month. My boobs are still sore too  But i know it's happened before and like you think it's all to do with ovulation.

*Ready* Thanks for the  Hope all goes well for you today at your appointment, will be checking in to see how everything is.

*Saskia* I love all the painting and things that I do with Emma... but why does PVA glue have to get everywhere?!  

Big hello to everyone else.

Just had a friend round (unexpectedly ) for lunch. It was nice though but now it's too late for emma to sleep so it's going to be a long afternoon!!! 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin - thanks hun, glad Im not the only one feeling it!! If you dont mind me asking, how is it last night of BMS for you? My last night was Sunday - do you think I should have carried on BMS??


----------



## KW33

You started earlier than me   and I often ovulate as late as CD20-22 so just being cautious.  And of course I don't mind you asking.  I'm sure you have more than enough swimmers there awaiting that little egg.  

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin - Thanks - it all becomes clear now  I know there are lots of swimmers but the little buggers are lazy and stick together so am hoping just one has broken free from the pack!!!


----------



## DiamondDiva

HI Mummys,


Cath - Dont get your self down about it    My Dh told me years ago never to be upset at the things i couldnt control as there was nothing i could have done or do about it   

Karin - DD has now dropped her daytime naps    so i dont have as much time as i'd like to spend on the house work  

R4F - Are you getting a little baby belly?

Splodgesmum - My DD has taken to not settling to sleep recently when she was a great sleeper before, ive been doing CC with her and it seems to be working so far, hope the situation improves.


AF is due tomorrow or the next day, i never know these days as my cycle lengths vary from month to month.

x Debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Debs - thanks hun, I know you are right and logic takes over but the 2ww is a killer - thought Id finished with all that  Just wondering if you tried the Agnus? How did you get on with it?


----------



## KW33

*Cath* I bet one has broken free and is making a run for it right now!!!  

*Deb* When they lose that nap it really impacts on your day doesn;t it?  Hope af never shows. 

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Thank you ladies for perking me up - hope af doesnt show up for any of us and we all get BFP's!!!!

Am off for the day now and will be away for a few days - will try logging on some stage over the weekend - off to London to return with lots of goodies!!! Anybody want anything?? 

Lots of Love

xx


----------



## KW33

Some Jimmy Choos wouldn't go amiss!!!!!   

Have a fab time.

xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Cath - It is just so difficult isn't - particularly as early preg and AF signs are very similar. Keep positive if you can (hard I know   ) - so hope this is it for you            I am now on day 17 and haven't been terribly committed to BMS this month - felt particularly sad last month because I thought something may have happened just to be let down again.  Anyway I will probably still be wondering closer to the end of the month - don't know why though has not happened for me in ten years so not sure why it should happen now but never say never I guess.

Debs - Hope AF stays away          

Karin - Enjoy the rest now          

Slodgesmum - I really sympathise with the crying - I never had the stomach to do the controlled crying.  In the end I found that DD just had a soft toy with her that she really loved and that seemed to help a lot.  I see someone else mentioned a video monitor - I found having it great to see if she REALLY needed me.

Saskia - Thanks a lot for the PM - it really helps to know that      Hoping your cramps are implantation.

R4F - Can't believe I have been moaning about it being -2 here don't think I could stand -17.  Hope you stay warm.

Sweetcheeks - Good luck      

Hello everyone else.

Don't really have anything to report today - nothing interesting happening here.  DD is asleep on the sofa next to me so probably won't go to bed well tonight.

Sue x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - Hope you have a fab time in London, dont spend too much    , Didnt get round to ordering the Agnus Castus but will order it as i dont want to take Clomid any more.


----------



## KW33

*Sue* I've had the biggest battle keeping Emma awake this afternoon as by the time our visitors left it was too late for her to nap... so my afternoon has been VERY long!!!! But hopefully she'll go off tonight okay... but for a while there I thought she going to sleep and will be up til 11!!! So you have my sympathies.

No word from *Ready* yet?

xxx


----------



## saskia b

Hi

Having major pc problems and keeps shutting down.... 

Not helping when I need to chat and get reassurance for my madness!! If you don't hear from me much you know why, but hope to be back to chat soon girls, hope you're all well!

BTW I have pmt grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Saskia x


----------



## ready4Family

HI girls,
Quick post from me as I think Evan is waking. Poor guy was crying at 4am this morning.  When we ran to his room we could tell it smelled.  He had the awful runs but the reasons for his cries is he had the most awful diaper rash I've ever seen.  We put him in the bath which seemed to give him some relief.  I must say he's such a trouper...really a brave little guy.  So I'm home with him today.

Karin, thanks for asking...the appointment went well.  The scan results came back great with little risk for Down's and the dates are pretty much on track from the ivf due dates, which I guess means that bubs is growing at the expected rate.  (They did move our due date by 2 days ahead though).  Although this hospital is far, it was nice returning to the dr that we had with Evan's pregnancy.  She rememberd me (which may not have been a good thing as I don't think she remembered me for the right reasons) and was really nice.  So all is good.  Next appointment is Feb 11th and our "20" week scan is Feb 23rd .  And she said she's not going to "fight me" on the natural vs c-section debate this time as Evan was a c-section (I wanted the section due to past abdominal surgeries and she was trying to convince me that a natural delivery wouldn't harm anything that was done).

Gotta go check on Evan.  Will catch up with all of you real soon.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Very quiet here today.  Hope everyone is OK.

R4F - So glad that everything went well with your scan.  Sorry to hear that Evan is poorly.  Hope he is better very soon - sending  

Karin - She wasn't too bad at going to bed thankfully although still much later than usual but at least she stayed in her bed and just played with her soft toys.

Saskia - Hope you sort the problem.

Hello everyone else.

Sue x


----------



## KW33

Hi,

It's quiet when Caths away!!!   Only kidding.

*Ready* Glad all is well with your little one. Have you started telling people yet? And when are you going to tell Evan? It's all so exciting.

*Sue* Glad she went to bed okay... it's always a worry when their naps go haywire.

*Saskia* Hope PC problems are sorted soon. 

Well after all my positive talk I joined Cath today on the "I'm convinced it hasn't worked" thing. Woke up with a definitle PMT head on. Grumpy, snappy I hate what hormones can do to us.    So now pretty resigned to the lap and dye and see what happens after that.

hugs for all

xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Karin -                   It is difficult to stay positive I know but sending lots of positive thoughts your way.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi all

Well Im joining Karin & Saskia's  gang - I have serious PMT, I am so miserable and short tempered, my (.)(.) are sore (on and off) and I have infrequent af cramps so am convinced she will be here in the next week or so!!

Will attempt some personals later just logged on to make you all jealous.........had a fab day yesterday, got there and all the products were out from all the brands, elemis, gatineau, prais, bobbi brown etc. etc. and there were no tills as we werent buying - oh no, everything was FREE!! well samples anyway, I was absolutely ladden down with things, it was fab - also won on a raffle and had a huge hamper from PHILOSOPHY - I was delighted. Met the presenters from QVC (mwah mwah daarrrling!!) and had a consultation about beauty regimes etc. was great, I have been talking about getting botox for ages (I know some people disagree but I personally like the 'plastic, not a day over 20' look but I found another product that is supposed to be 'botox in a jar' its a product called GENIE something - anyone used it?? Used it first time this morn and felt like an instant face lift - perfect!!!!

Anyway, Ruby's first day at school today, I was quite emotional however all the parents and some teachers were particularly unfriendly and very snobby, very clicky and made me feel very concious - I put it down to the fact that they were jealous of my now line-free face!! hee, hee.

Sorry, for the 'me' post just wanted to update you all on my trip - promise to be back either later/or tomorrow for personals.

xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Very jealous now Cath.  Glad you had such a nice time.  Try not to let the other parents/teachers get you down  - it is their problem not yours.  There are some like that where Emily goes to school - I just ignore them now.  Hope you eventually find some that are friendly.                 Many positive thoughts coming your way too.  

S xx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

cath, we all wipe ur bums the same way so think of that when they are next looking down their noses at u, they are probably jealous of ure lovely wee girl and ure line free face 

am on day 4 of stimms and not doing too badly, some headaches but drinking loads of water and find this helps, even letting dp doing jabs very brave of me as am a bit of a control freak lol

hope all are well
pma
lindsay


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Sue, thanks for your words.  Evan is doing better now, thanks.

Karin, yes we were waiting for our appointment on Wed to tell people so are just sharing the news now.  Told my manager this morning so feel relieved that work knows.  It's funny as pmt feelings are very similar to pregnancy feelings so I'm still crossing my fingers for you.  And in worst case, at lesat you know that if you have to do the lap and dye that it's a step towards a BFP. Hugs to you as I know this is so hard.

Cath, so sorry you're feelign like such crap.  This is all such a rollercoaster of up one day and down the next.  Your day at QVC sounds lovely, and wow all those samples?  And that genie thing sounds like magic.  Is it a cream?  How excting that it was Ruby's first day at school.  Can understand being emotional as your little girl is growing up. Hopefully was just a bad day and the teachers will be more friendly next time.  And if not, I'm with Sue and just ignore them...as long as they're good to Ruby.

chip, glad to hear that stimms are going well. Have you had any scans yet?  My dh also did the jabs but that's more because I faint at the sight of needles.

Last night we told Evan that he's going to be a big brother.  Had to let dh talk as i was just in tears as have wanted this moment for so long  (i.e. so emotional).  Evan took the news fantastically and he's sooo excited to be the big brother.  Very funny what they think of as he asked if the baby comes out of my mouth.  Then this morning he asked if the dr took the baby out yet.  I'm so positive for all of you and can't wait to hear similar stories from your side.


----------



## donn1

hi to all

ready ure son sounds such a wee cutey and will prob ask is the baby here yet for the next 8 or so onths lol
i am due to be scanned 8 days after starting stimms so that will be on tuesday, am really trying to chill and not worry too much, more re the ec as find doing the jabs ok and the dr was fine too.

love to all

lindsay


----------



## ready4Family

All the best to you on Tuesday.  Do let us know how your scan goes.  Exciting that you're stimming now as once you start, it all goes quite quickly.  Good luck.


----------



## Marielou

Hi sorry not been around, have just been very tired in the evenings - Ethan is going through a stage of waking at 12-2am and then screaming until 6am due to teething, and I am SO tired I can't tell you! 

Ready - Awww your story about telling Evan brought tears to my eyes.  How lovely, theres a positive for him being a little older, he can understand and appreciate this with you and get involved in the process.  Ethan has been told and like you I cried but he really has little to no understanding, although he has mentioned 'baby' a few times. 

Chip - Very best of luck for your scan on tuesday   

Cath -   for ruby's first day of school - what an amazing milestone and of course you'll be emotional with her getting on to another stage of her little life.  I hope that you find once you've cracked the ice you find it easier with the other parents and teachers 

Karin -    sorry today was a downer for you too - I so hope it happens for you and lots of ladies on this thread very soon   

debs - How are plans going for the FET?  I am so excited for you and have everything crossed   

Marie xxxx


----------



## saskia b

Hi ladies, will make this quick as last night I posted and then the blinkin pc shutdown as I was finishing so could not be bothered to post it again!  

Cath- Glad your London trip was fruitful! Sounds exciting with all the freebies! As for the PMT I am totally the same, cramps, bloating, wind (oh joy) and a temper...more PMT this month than ever it seems but in some ways I feel ok, just looking to next month now   Sorry to hear about Ruby's teachers etc its strange to think there is no friendliness for something which must be so hard for so many Mummies  

Karin- Sorry to hear you are feeling negative too,   still got my fingers crossed for you hunny

Ready- Oh how cute is Evan? Thats so sweet isn't it? Its going to be a long 6 months for him.... 

Marielou- Sorry to hear about your tiredness, and the night time waking, its so draining but much worse when you must be in the tiredness stages of pregnancy too, hope it improves soon  

Lindsay- Good luck with the stimming, you're on your way.....

Sue- how is Emily doing? x

Well, after saying I wasn't going to bother I tested this am and of course it was a BFN but I knew that. Its just odd for me to have so many PMT symptoms as I am normally ok ish. Its still only cd 25 though...

Oh the madness....

Saskia xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Mummys.


Marie - Im getting so excited too, cant wait.

Cath - Im soooo jealous, i love Philosophy, i use Purity made simple, Hope in a Jar, Hope in a tube, the Supernatural, Vitamin c powder and hope serum, microdermabrasion serum & scrub, The great mystery and when hope is not enough, can you tell im a beauty and make up junkie   , Ive seen Genie on tv and it looks fab, i have to admit to thinking about Botox too, but not a good idea while TTC i think, but then i think if i have botox in my 30's what will i want to do in my 40's, have a face lift?  i dont want to go down a slippery slope, think i'll give the Genie a try, DH uses all of the same things as me with the exception of the Present as its a tinted one i have, he really looks after his skin, think because he's 10 years older than me and doesnt want to be mistaken for DD's grandad   .

Chip - Best of luck for the scan          

R4F - The Daddy & me classes sound fab, bet DH loves it.

Saskia - You know its still too early to test       


Just waiting for AF to arrive, tested this morning 16 dpo and it was another BFN, DH wants me to pray to St Joseph for 9 mornings and then ask for something i really want as he said its never known to fail, well ive been praying for the last 21 months with no results so im hesitant to sat the least but i'll give it a go.

Need to get my   in gear and get DD's party sorted and get the cakes baked, im doing a Fifi one for playgroup but not decided on what to do for her actual birthday, might do a no.2, havent decided.


Hope you all are well,

x Debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

Hope you are all enjoying the weekend.

This waiting is driving me crazy , I have serious PMT, like you Saskia I have it worse than any other month and one minute I feel like Im pg then I try to rationalise my symptoms...... Last night I was in the bath and I always have it super hot, anyway after a few minutes I had to get out, I felt faint and sick - I put this down to it being too hot. Today, I have been feeling like crap, sooooo tired, fuzzy head, nauseous and on/off sore (.)(.) feels like a I have a hangover - again I put this down to too little sleep over the last few nights and sore (.)(.) cos Im constantly squeezing them to see if they are sore!!! I also shouted at my husband this afternoon in the supermarket at the till - I would never normally have done this however, I was feeling so rough and trying to pack the shopping and dh was standing around whilst Ruby ran off and he was just standing there - I shouted at him 'what the hell are you doing, where has she gone cant you look after youre own child blah, blah' and for once I couldnt have cared less that people were staring or what they were saying about me.... Im just gonna go and have a sleep I think as Im so tired...........

Debs - you sound more of a beauty junkie than me, Ive also got my dh into a skincare routine, he is older than me too but hes become a bit of an elemis enthusiast!! Sorry to hear of your BFN but I think you should keep up with the  someones gotta answer our prayers sometime!

Saskia - I totally sympathise with you right now hunny however you are still too early to test - if you can, try and wait a few days and test again. 

Marielou - Sorry to hear you are feeling so tired - its awful when we dont get enough sleep - hope things improve for you soon 

Lindsay -  love your the motto - will bear that in mind when I go to the schoolyard next! Glad to hear the stimming is going well - lots of water is good I used to drink about 3 litres and 5 brazil nuts a day and lots of pineapple juice (not from concentrate!)

R4F - so sorry to hear Ethan has been unwell but what fantastic news that he is looking forward to being a big brother how wonderful, when I ask Ruby if she would like a brother or sister, she always says NO I think she knows shes got it good and probably doesnt want anyone else stealing the limelight!!!!

Sue - right back at you hun    how you feeling?

Right....off for a kip..........

Cath xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Just read my post back to myself - oh my gosh how could I forget you Karin see that'll teach you for making fun of my gossiping!!!!

How you doing - any symptoms for you? are you going just as mad as me...........

If Ive forgotten anyone else - I do apologise my head is just all over the place right now.


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath -      I tend not to think about symptoms in the 2ww as i didnt notice any difference between the cycle i got PG on and my normal ones, just waiting for AF to arrive now, meant to ask was Allison Young at the QVC day, i got some Elemis Cleanser, Toner and some Pro collagen Marine creme, i ran out of my Melatogenine creme last week    so im using this til my new one gets here, the Gatineau anti-wrinkle Focus pen is fab, i really think thats got something to do with me not having many lines around my eyes, need to get me some of the Genie, did you try any of the Loccitane products, i love the Pure Shea butter, Shea body creme, Vanilla shower gel and soap and the Shea hand and foot cremes    , i also got some of the 24hr intensive moisturiser and moisturising mask and they were both great, but felt a little heavy on my skin.

Karin - Sorry forgot to mention ou earlier, how is the 2ww going for you?   


x Debs x


----------



## saskia b

quick quick quick post

No symptoms today....  

Cath- I think it sounds promising for you hunny, all that crabby behaviour...so sounds like pg....really hope so for you....   

Debs- You are SUCH a product junkie!! OMG you would have a fit at my beauty regime, ie the daily moisturiser and thats it!   

Hi everyone, hope you are having a nice weekend my posts are brief due to my rubbish laptop so forgive me please! New one coming soon I hope 

Saskia xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Debs - good grief where on earth do you keep all that stuff?  yes Alison was there, she was really nice and gave us lots of advice on things also telling us things that perhaps they cannot say on air she was lovely and looks amazing. Its beauty day on QVC today and I Skyplussed it so have not watched as yet but Ive been using the Philosophy stuff and my skin is glowing, its lovely, Im also about to order some Gatineau products esp. the Melatogenine creme, also going to look on ebay as Ive had things cheaper on there before now.

Saskia - its all so confusing, pg symptoms and pmt is exactly the same - was completely shattered yesterday, but didnt get a chance to have a sleep (not with dd) so got to bed about 10.30 and couldnt get up this morning!!

Just got home from a lovely afternoon MIL is down for the day so went to our local marina although weather is horrendous was lovely inside though! Still got pmt symptoms but am hoping dreaded witch will stay away!!

xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - You should see my bathroom      DH loves Allison     Ive been watching bits of Beauty Day, dont have time to watch it all, will have a look at their site to see whats been on.


----------



## Shooting star

Hi all

I posted here a couple of months ago but have not since as things got so busy. I am going to try and make this a reguar ting this time.

I have a lovely son called Ethan (I noticed someone else has an Ethan!) who is 9 months. I thought I would be totally satisfied with one child but he is so lovely that I am desperate to try for another. I do not ovulate naturaly so would have to try the clomid and HCG injections again. Also had cs so was advised to wait a year. However I dont seem to be able to persuade dh that he would like another. Before we realised that conceiving would be so difficult we both wanted at least 2 but dh said that it is all too stressful and he has the son he always wanted.

I have resigned myself to the fact that it would be best to wait until April to start trying but that is about as long as I can manage. Any advice on changing dh mind? Also I would like to start a preconception vitamin series. Someone recomended 'fertility plus' but I cant find it in any shops and dont really want to buy over the internet. It is a Dr Marilyn Glenville thing apparently. If anyone has any info on this it would be great. I need to feel I am doing something.

SS


----------



## KW33

Hello lovely ladies

Lovely weekend here. We saw Oliver in the West End on Friday which was brilliant , also had a nice meal out with DH2b. Lovely to have an uninterrupted conversation with him.  Then yesterday did some shopping and got Emma a few ( loads ) bits for summer. Today we went for a nice brisk walk with Emma in her trike and then all had hot chcoclate together. Yum!!!

Symptom wise not much to tell. I have soreish boobs but that's because like Cath I'm prodding them constantly.  Had some nausea this morning but having checked back see that I have this before and it means nothing.  Also got severe PMT head on....  So all in all nothing to report, slowly going crazy.   

*Cath* I know what you mean. So unfair that pregancy symptoms and AF ones are the same.  Hormones have an awful lot to answer for   . Will you test? sounds like you had a lovely time at the QVC thing. I love it when you get loads of freebies.

*Debs*Sorry about the BFN.  I love the shea butter products... so enriching. Crikey I sound like an advert!!! 

*Saskia*    As debs said far too early to test. Hope your new lap top arrives soon.

*Ready* I *LOVED* your post.  So sweet. I think the next 6 months or so could be very long for you... bet he asks when the baby's coming a million times.  Bless.

*Lindsay* Good luck for your scan on Tuesday. 

*Sue* How was your weekend?

*Marie* Poor Ethan with his teeth but poor you as well.  you must be exhausted. 

Hugs for everyone.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Yellowheart

Hi lovely H4AM FFs! 

I am back - but i am not TTC or thinking about TTC     

I missed you all and it's lovely to see our PG ladies are doing well and the rest of you trying are hopeful for 2009   

Had a wonderful Christmas and NY and Birthday last weekend.  Still trying to diet but Christmas etc hasn't helped   really want to try and regulate my cycles this year as i am currently on day 59  thinking of suggesting Acupuncture to my Gynae when i see him at the end of the month as i have had 2 consecutive clear scans.  Really think this could help me regulate my cycles and induce ovulation maybe?

Anyway, i will jump back in again if that is OK?

Pots
  x


----------



## saskia b

Grrrrr....just lost a BIG post

This is it in brief....

Af is here cd27... disappointed but its the start of a new cycle so try and try again. Will call clinic tomorrow.

Cath- 

Karin- 

Pots- Lovely to see you back, GORGEOUS pic of your little man!

Shooting Star- Hi again!

Hi everyone else I have missed, so fed up with my laptop now, its being very naughty indeed. Better send this post now before I lose it again... 

Saskia xx


----------



## KW33

*Pots* Welcome back lovely... your little boy is soooo cute!!  Sounds like a good plan. Heard good things about accupuncture and I'm also planning to give it a try after my lap. Good luck with the weight loss... I'm still trying. 

*Shooting star* I didn't mention you last time  Welcome back. Can't help with the vitamins though sorry.

*Saskia* So sorry that AF arrived.  I HATE it when that happens!!! 

xxx


----------



## Shooting star

KW33 - Thanks for the welcome. I will keep searching on the vitamin front

Saskia - lets hope its good news for the next cycle


Hope no one minds me letting off steam. Just found out that my younger brother and girlfriend are pregnant, accidently. They are just getting their heads around it but despite having my baby I cant help feeling jealous as I am dreading starting all the drugs and scans again for baby number 2 (if i persuade dh). It will be great to be an auntie but I am cross with myself for having these feelings. I want to just be happy for him.

SS


----------



## Shoe Queen

Morning ladies

Pots - yah, good to see you back - have PM'd you hunny x

Shooting Star - Hello this is the perfect place to let of steam, we have all been in your situation and I cant tell you the amount of people who have caught pg around me in the last few months I struggle to cope but I just put my barriers up and try to ignore it.

Karin - how fab, I would looooove to see Oliver sounds amazing, the PMT thing is the thing thats getting me down the most I feel like a monster    I have however cut my dose of Agnus Castus down from 40 drops a day to just 15 (just incase I am pg its dangerous to take anything).

Debs - I watched Alison on the tv last night and I have to say she looks so much better in person!

Saskia - so sorry af has arrived  hope you are ok.

Im feeling just as rough as I have all weekend and Im nervous as hell - just bought a digital test and hope it hasnt jinxed me gonna wait until Wednesday to test I think.


----------



## KW33

Morning,

Well I don't feel anything that would indicate a BFP . My boobs are quite sore and sensitive but I seem to get that every month now anyway. Day 25 here... just a waiting game 

*SS* I think we can all sympathise with how you are feeling and this is the right place to let off steam.  I have often said that when I hear of others "easy" or accidental" pregnancies that it's not that I'm not happy for them but just that I am heartbroken for me. 

*Cath* What day is Wednesday? day 29? What cycle do you normally have? Must be hard to balance the AC. 

Hello to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - Ive got everything crossed for you     Meant to say did you try any Ojon?  i love it and use it a couple of times per month, another beauty buy   

Karin - Got everything crossed for you too this month   

SS - Its never easy to hear anyones annoucement but family ones hit us the worst i think    

Saskia -   


Im CD 1 again today, had a longer cycle than last month.


Hope you all are well,

x Debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin - Im 28 day cycle (since Ive been on the AC) so not really sure where I am? I had a period on Xmas day but it was just the start of one and then was at its worst around 27th December so not sure when to take my cycles from? I took a positive ovulation test on the 8th/9th of January so Im now around 10 days post ovulation so not really sure when to test? I still have sore (.)(.) esp. nipples sorry if   too much information but have also got some discharge (similar to ovulation) so dont know what the heck is going on or when to test!!

Debs - I had some Ojon hair products but I didnt like the conditioner, I think I must have used too much as my hair just wasnt right after it!


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

saskia, so sorry about your test results.  Am hoping ti's just too early to test.

Pots, cute picture of your little one.  Welcome back.  We did acupuncture and they swear it helps with infertility issues, including regulating cycles.  Definitely nothign to lose by trying it.  

Shooting star, am so sorry for the news of your brother and girlfriend.  My BIL and wife got pregnant (easily!) and had a baby within the year that we had 4 BFNs and were waiting for testing and treatment and it was just sooo hard.  I couldn't stand hearing about it as both their kids happened so easily.  It's just not fair is it?  YOu'l have your turn though.  

Karin, am so hoping for you.  The wait is soooo hard isn't it?  Am sending some prayers your way.  Reading back...glad you had a great time at Oliver.  Such a lovely musical.  Sounds like you had great weekened overall.

Cath, you do have some signs that could mean a good thing.  Am crossing my fingers for you.


Yesterday I went to watch Evan's "Dad and Me" class.  It was such a joy as he had a huge smile on his face the whole time .  Plus you could tell that dh was really enjoying it.  It was very cute too as yesterday's sport was basketball so they were doign all these activities with the ball.  Of course, they're way off from doing much but cute to see them try to bounce the ball and put throw it through the hoop.


----------



## KW33

*Debs* Sorry AF showed.  Are you going to actively try this month? Or are you just seeing what happens until Reprofit?

*Cath* I got AF on Boxing Day so you must be Cd26 so Wed would be the right time to test if you wanted to. It's so hard with the symptoms not to read something into every tiny thing isn't it?  My boobs are really sore this afternoon and i felt dizzy earlier but I've said all this before so I know it can mean something or nothing. 

*Ready* Yes Oliver was brilliant (not MM though ) We both really enjoyed it and had a nice evening out too. The Dad and me class sounds adorable. Wonder if we have anything like that here? Were there daddies and girls too?

ARGH hate hate hate the 2ww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

R4F - please keep those fingers crossed tightly for me  

Karin - oh your symptoms sound really positive - far more positive than mine!! Dizzy is a really good sign, I felt faint/sick on Friday night but then I think its because my bath was too hot - had no other dizzy symptoms apart from being dizzy in general  

Think I will be brave and test tomorrow........................................................


----------



## Yellowheart

Good luck girls!


----------



## KW33

*Cath*    It's too early!!!!!!!!!!! Have to say I thought that your symptoms sounded much more positive than mine!!!   Wait another couple of days...

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Pots - thanks babe

Karin - do you think its too early? really? Okay I may just wait and see........oh Im so confussed - when you testing?


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Nice to see it getting busier on here again.

Pots - Welcome back - lovely to have you here again.   

Cath -                 for if you test tomorrow.  Just remember if you are 10 days past ovulation that it may still be too early to test (although having taken so long to do this post I see you have been told that already).  So hope this is it.  I am OK thanks for asking - not really feeling anything different so I guess will just be same as usual.

Debs - So sorry AF arrived.        Hope are the birthday plans going?  Do you make your own cakes?

Saskia - So sorry AF arrived for you too.        Emily is fine now thanks.

Karin -               Hope all the symptoms are good ones.

R4F - Sounds like you had fun at the Dad and me class.

Welcome again Shooting Star - sorry to hear you are sad about the news from your brother - completely understand.  I always think that there is no way I would wish this on anyone but I reserve the right to feel sorry for myself when it comes so easily to others.      

Marie - Hope you are able to get some sleep.   

Lindsay - Good luck for tomorrow      

Hello everyone else.  Hope you all had a good weekend.   and   to anyone that needs it.

We went to a party Saturday night - they had karaoke so my throat is still rather sore.  Emily had a friend to play from school this afternoon so I have had two three year-olds to look after - feel glad to put my feet up for minute now.

Sue x


----------



## KW33

*Cath* Definitley too early...  I wouldn't test until Wed at the earliest. I'm personally not testing until Saturday CD30 because my cycles can go on for up to 40 days.

*Sue* What did you sing? It's lovely when friends come to play... but also lovely when they go home again!! 

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Sue - yes, what did you sing? I love karaoke - my 'song' is "she's a maniac" from flashdance!! very fitting!


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - You only need a teaspoon ammt of the oil and a small ammt of the shampoo and conditioner, i'd wait a few more days to test, i'll be sending the    around.

Karin - We'll still have BMS but not expecting anything from it, will wait for our FET.

Sue - Sounds like you had a great time.  Yes, i make my own cakes, got really into it after researching what to make for DD's 1st birthday last year, i did a cake decorating course in April and loved it, going to try and do a Fifi cake for DD's playgroup party, going to bake and decorate it tomorrow.

R4F - Have you told your family yet about your BFP?


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, of course nothing can compare to MM!  Speaking of which, Money Money is on the radio.  What timing just as I'm responding to you!  Glad you enjoyed Oliver though.  As for the 'Dad and Me' class, it was for both boys and girls, however I was surprised to see that there was not one girl.  Sad as it's a sports place but no reason that girls can't join.  Then again, all my friends little girls at this age tend to be into things like ballet, dance and gymnastics.  Good luck...am so hoping for you.

Cath, absolutely...I'm crossing my fingers and my toes for you!  Oh my gosh..haven't heard that flashdance song in awhile.  Brings back memories.

Sue, sounds like you had a fun time at karaoke party.  Sorry you're paying for it now though. That's sweet that your DD's friend is over playing.  Have you started drop offs yet?  We still tend to have parents and kids over but wonder when that'll start.  

debs, nothing to lose by trying until your FET.  You never know.  Aside from calling my aunt who I'm close with and my grandmother, haven't really actively told any family yet, but the news isn't a secret anymore. Word seems to get around anyways.


----------



## KW33

You can tell the 2ww drives me crazy, every other post today practically has been me!!  I've got bad cramps tonight so I guess it's just a matter of time. Worst bit is the wait for it to show now as it could be any time in the next 15 days.  Does anyone know if it makes any difference when having a Lap and dye if AF is here?

*Debs* It's so exciting that you will be having FET soon... will you take DD with you when you go?

*Ready* I guess by that age little girls don't want to play basketball with their daddies as much as they want to do dance class or similar?

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi All

you definately all talk quite a bit. I can see I am going to have trouble keeping up!!!

Thanks to everyone for the kind words, its good to know that others understand.

Tiger - All the best for testing, whenever you decide to do it.  

R4F - Dad and me classes sound great. Are they sport based or a mixture of things?

SS


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good morning - well I was going to test this morning but am so nervous I cannot bring myself to do it so am going to wait, had really bad af cramps last night in my back so was half expecting her to turn up but they only lasted about half an hour and nothing since - the only strange thing about that is that I only get af cramps about one day into my period, I dont usually have them before hand so am still   this is a positive sign.  Also feel really sick this morning but that is because of nerves and sorry for TMI but I cant stop going to the loo (again nerves!) the reason I stopped tx was because of this very reason, I found it too emotionally hard and told myself I never wanted to feel like that again but yet here I am again in that very position  

Shooting Star - hope you're doing ok and thanks for the positivity.

Karin - Sorry hun, I dont anything about lap & dye, is it the same as having your tubes checked? I had that done before treatment where they put a blue dye through your tubes to check they are clear but was so long ago now cant remember when in the cycle they do it? Anyway, you wont need it because Im sure you will have a lovely BFP!

R4F - what a shame there are no little girls in the class, I know if we had that sort of thing by us, dh would definitely take dd but as you say most are into dancing etc. I am currently looking around our area for a dance or amateur dramatics group for Ruby - somewhere to expell her energy!!

Debs - ahh thats where I was going wrong then   I usually use loads of conditioner on my hair as it is wild its so curly that I use loads of conditioner and then my trusty ghd's - I used about a handful on my hair and it ended up looking wet and greasy - will try better next time!!!

Cath xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Just popping in to say hello I'm helping mod here for a little bit.


----------



## DiamondDiva

MOrning Girls.


Hi Clare   

Cath - My hair used to be almost waist length til i got it cut into a short bob last year and i used about a tablespoon's worth of the paste, try not to over analyse everything, i know its hard    

Karin - Not too sure about takin DD to Czech with us, thinking of going and staying overnight and will probably leave her with my mum.


Need to go to the shops soon, need sunflower oil for DD's birthday cake as one of her wee pals has an egg allery so making an egg free cake so he can have some, need to get a few more things for her playroup party on Thursday anyway and need party bags.


x Debs x


----------



## Yellowheart

Cath - I know exactly how you feel  TTC naturally can really take over your life as well at times  good luck.  When was your surge and first day of AF? 

Hi Debs, Karin and all

x


----------



## KW33

Morning,

*Clare* Hi new Mod!!!  Nice to see you, how are your two girls? Seems a long time now since you were posting here. 

*Cath* That's an HSG I think. I've had one of those and they think there's a problem with left tube so lap is keyhole surgery to find out more. All sounds very positive  for you, I truly have everything crossed for you. Well done on not testing. I'm the same, get nausea and the runs through nerves, strange what we do to our bodies isn't it? 

*Debs* It might be easier for you and DH if you can focus on the FET knowing DD is home safe with your Mum. How long does it take to get there? Hope the baking goes well.

Hi *Pots, Sue, Saskia, SS, Ready * and anyone else I've missed.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Luckymum - hello  

Debs - Ive always fancied a bob however, my hairdresser refuses to cut it for me - she says to keep it long, I trust her so I listen to her advice   Well done you on making the cakes and how considerate too  

Pots - This month more than any it has completely taken over my life - I think its because this is my last bit of hope.  I had my surge 8/9th of January and last af was xmas day so really this months af is due anytime now..........

Karin - oh right, you poor thing      that you wont need it. 

xx


----------



## KW33

*Cath* I know what you mean... I'm all in a state because somehow I've convinced myself that I'm one of those ladies that is due this op then has to cancel as pregnant. It happens to others...     Stay strong hun.

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Karin, post away hun.  We're all here for each other and the 2ww is just soooo hard.  Cramps don't necessarily mean a bad thing as I had them about 5 days before we got our BFP.  Yeah...girls their age do seem to be more into dance and stuff.  Can you imagine Emma taking dance?  So sweet!!!  Not sure about the AF thing.  They probably would have mentioned though if it was a problem.      

shotting star, the 'dad and me' class is sports based.  Each week they introduce a new sport (at a very basic level as the class is for 3-4.5 year olds).

Cath, as mentioned to Karin, cramps can be a sign as well.  And interestnig how you never get them now.  Sending lots of prayers your way as things are sounding popssible.     Think it's agod thing to hold off for a fwe days with the test.  If Evan was a girl, we'd also sign him up in the same 'dad and me' class.  Keep me updated on if you find any dance classes.  I have to admit that it must be the sweetest thing watching your little girl take dance classes (or somethign similar).  

debs, how exciting your little girl is almost 2.  Are you having a birthday party for her?

Evan is sick again today.  Threw up when he woke up.  Dh stayed home with him until my FIL could come to babysit (he just retired).  Am feeling awful as I made him grilled cheese last night and the cheese was a week old.  So don't know if it had started to go bad.  Hate it when our little ones are sick...just breaks my heart.  

I know Evan's birthday is 3 months away but am starting to think of ideas for his party.  We've always done the family party at our house thing, but this year we're going to have it elsewhere and invite his daycare friends.  Possible ideas are indoor playlands or there's a reptile zoo for kids.  These places need you to book 2-3 months in advance which is why we need to start thinking of it now and checking places out.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Girls - HELP!!!

Im going utterley insane this afternoon, I dont know whats wrong with me, Im so emotional, feel like bursting into tears any second feel mad with myself for putting myself in this position yet again.  Im supposed to be working but have spent half the day trawling through the pages of FF looking for signs of hope, reading peoples diaries and the 'shock natural BFP's'.

Sorry for the me post


----------



## ready4Family

Cath, sending you big      The 2ww is such an emotional time filled with lots of hope.  It's really major torture.  Am     your emotions are another good sign.


----------



## Yellowheart

The only thing that works for me is to test Cath  it is torture i know, and i have been worse than ever since deciding to stop actively TTC.  Test tomorrow morning with an early detection test?  You'll be day 28 then     

Hi R4F, sorry Evan is unwell


----------



## becca

Got everything crossed for you cath.

Hi Lm
xx


----------



## KW33

*Cath* You and me must be overloading FF with searches!!!  I know how hard it is... we're here, keep posting, I'll keep you company. 

*Ready* Poor Evan. I'm sure it wasn't the cheese just a bug going round. So many of these kinds of things at this time of year.  I can't WAIT for Emma to take a little dnace class. 

*Pots* How you doing hun?

*Becca* Hi, You don't know if AF being here will affect the lap do you? I'm sure not as keyhole but was wondering

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

R4F - sorry Evan is unwell, Im with Karin, dont think it would have been the cheese hun, afterall some people eat it mouldy dont they?

Pots - thanks for the   dont think I can hold out on testing till Friday so gonna have to be tomorrow morning I think.

Becca - thanks for the     

Karin -      to you too - what are you doing to take your mind off it all? Im sure Im just looking for symptoms all the time - just spoke to dh and hes also really worried.  Its amazing really, Ive not been this nervous for any of my other 2ww and I stood to lose over £4k then, no money wasted this month yet Im a bag of nerves!  As my dh just told me - so far there are no negatives......


----------



## KW33

*Cath* Emma is poorly with throat infection, 2 sore ears and temperature so she just wants to cuddle with Mummy ( ) so am sat around the house drivng my self crackers and trawling FF when she's asleep or watching something and i can access laptop.      Dh makes a good point there hun. try to stay .

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - How many DPO are you now?  is it 11?  if i were feeling like you are i would test but remember the HCG may not be strong enough to be detected yet


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin - aww poor little thing, thats what I could do with right now mummy cuddles!!

Debs - Im a little lost with all the days and things, usually when I have tx obviously we know where we are and what day to test however Im unsure, I am 11dpo but I know what will happen, if I test now and its negative Ill tell myself its too early, then torture myself for the next few days until I test again!!!!


----------



## KW33

*Cath* you are just like me!!!  That's why I wait and wait to test because if I get a negative too early on I tell myself it's too early and continue to hope!!! 

xxx


----------



## becca

Karin- i don't think so, best give your hossie a call or your consultant sectary and ask.

I'm rooting for you xx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

had stimms scan and got 6 follies  2 at size 9 2 at size 10 and 2 at size12  all on left ovary
linning was 10.9  dont know if this is ok or not, have to go back for another scan on friday, she couldnt find my right ovary and this happened the last time when dr scan being done, weird, has anyone else had this?

love and luck to all

lindsay


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Cath -          It is just awful isn't it. I know exactly how you feel - desperate to test but too scared to do it. Thinking of you and hoping all the symptoms are leading to a positive. Like your choice of karaoke song - I was singing Living on a Prayer and Beat It (although they were chosen for me by someone else)

Karin -          Sorry that you are going mad too. Don't know about AF and lap and dye but when I had operation 'down there' on my tear from giving birth it didn't matter. Poor Emma - hope she is feeling better soon.


KW33 said:


> It's lovely when friends come to play... but also lovely when they go home again!!


  very true.

Debs - So lovely making your own cakes and very nice of you to make it egg free so the other child can eat it too. We have a shop near us that hires shaped cake tins so last year I took Emily to pick which one she would like and then I made it. Think I will do the same again this year.

R4F - So sorry to hear that Evan is ill again - hope he is better soon. Sure it wasn't the cheese probably just a coincidence. Yes DD friend did stay yesterday on her own. It was the first time for us although Emily stayed at her house without me before. I have always had parents over as well but that is usually because I am friends with the mum as well and like to have a chat while the kids play.

Lindsay - Scan sounds like it went well. Not had that but have heard of it. Good luck for Friday   

Hello Pots, Shooting Star, Luckymum, Becca, Marie and anyone else.

Emily had another friend over today although her mum came with her because we are good friends too. The two of them wrestle around like boys - surprised they don't hurt each other sometimes but they just keep laughing.

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Thanks girls for the get well wishes for Evan and for making me not feel as guilty saying it probably wasn't the cheese.  He was sick last Thursday so maybe he never fully recovered?

Karin, oh no..poor Emma.  It's so hard when they're sick, isn't it?  Hope she feels better real soon.

chip, great news on your scan.  When I went through ivf, they had lots of issues seeing my left ovary.  They even did an external ultrasound once.  It does happen so wouldn't worry.  Good luck for Friday.  Let us know how it goes.

Sue, how exciting you're at the next stage when your DD and their friends can play without the parents.  I think that's wonderful.  I guess like you mentioned, we tend to only get together with our friends who have kids Evan's age so that's why..haven't started get togethers yet with daycare friends.


----------



## KW33

*Becca* Tried to call but no answer  will try again tomorrow.

*Lindsay* Great news on scan - got everything crossed for you on Friday. 

*Sue* It's nice when the children play and you can catch with mum.

*Ready* She is so lethargic at the moment due to being poorly and doesn't want to eat. Breaks my heart. 

Cath Whereever you are... I'm going crazy right with you. Got af cramps, backache, sensitive boobs. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - Hope Emma feels better soon   

Sue - How much does the shop charge for the tins?

R4F - My Dh loves blue cheeses and those are months old,   

Cath - How are you feeling now?

Chip - Hope the scan goes well on Firday   



I made and decorated DD's Fifi cake, will post a pic when i get a chance, also made some banana muffins   


Hope you all are well,

x Debs x


----------



## KW33

*Debs* How fab... can't wait to see a picture. And banana muffins yum... save one for me. 

xxx


----------



## Shooting star

Hi everyone

Tiger - hang in there!

Only skimmed posts but did someone mention muffins!   

SS


----------



## Gemma B

Hi sorry I havent posted since saying hi,I've been reading just havent had time to post-will have tostay away from ********!!! Been having acupunture and tablets for3weeks now she's trying to get me warm as I've got bad circulation.We are really hoping she can make me pg without treatment she's asked me to give her 3months to work on me,then if it doesnt work naturally its back to ivf april time.
My baby turned 4 on sat cant believe hes 4,he had a party at playmania (soft play) with 19 kids so pretty expensive.
Hope everyone is ok,will try to post more and catch up-I promise. night night gemx


----------



## Stokey

Hello Ladies!  

Thought it was about time I got back on here and see how everyone is going on?  I'm sorry I have been awol but few probs here that I needed to work out and my head has been all over the place, feeling a bit more like my old self and back on track so I promise to try and be better and catch up properly over the next few days, which I'm looking forward too!

It looks like there are some new ladies here so a big hello to you all and a big hug to all the girls, its nice to be back!

love ally xx


----------



## KW33

*Cath* Thinking of you.   

More later.

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Well the waiting was driving me crazy, had also not been able to eat anything for the last few days as was worried sick and could not bear another sleepless night to tested last night and BFN - we are both completely devasted, spent the whole night in tears, sobbing didnt know what to do with myself, tested again this morning and same result - why are our bodies so cruel - no af yet but all the pg symptoms are stronger than ever.  I feel so gutted, I was pinning everything on this month, foolishly believeing what some stupid white witch told me, no I feel all hope is lost.  Dh and I have both agreed we cannot put ourselves through this every month, Ive been feeling so ill Ive already lost a few pounds this month through stress so we are contacting our local adoption agency this month as it is a family we want and not heartache month after month.  Im not a very religious person, I do go to church however Ive found myself praying a lot lately but this morning I feel so bitter and wonder whether there really is anybody watching down over us, if there is, where is the justice, why do you continually hear about women knocking out baby after baby only to go on to abuse them or worse...I just dont understand it all.

Sorry for the down post ladies, you really have been a huge support.


----------



## Yellowheart

Cath - I'm so sorry.  I think some months are worse than i others, particularly if a past reliable source has predicted good news, heartbreaking  I can totally relate to how you are feeling  DH and i are not going to TTC at all next month.  I need a break, just for a month, so we are going to be using Durex (sorry TMI  ) as i can't go on the pill and i am hoping it will give my head and heart a rest  maybe this would be something to think about.  Where do you start with the adoption process?  Good luck Cath


----------



## becca

Tiger, just logged on this morning hopping to see a good post, im sooooo sorry hunnie, life is sooo cruel, and i  totally agree with your post...... but i bet when you least expect it ..it will happen.
i also think adoption is a lovely thing to do...just think of all that love that you and your dh can give to him/her..

take some time out hun and get your straight head back on, all this stress  will make you feel sick

xxxhugs to youxxx


----------



## KW33

Oh *Cath* I'm so very sorry hunny.    I really wanted this so badly for you. It is so hard to deal with especially when you had been given such hope that this month was your month. I think adoption is a wonderful idea, any child would be so lucky to have you and DH as their Mummy and Daddy.  Please stay with us.  Take some time and be kind to yourselves.

Lots of love

Karin

xxx


----------



## Stokey

Cath -  no words can help just thinking of you hun xxxxxxx


----------



## saskia b

Hi

Posted 3 times last night but pc shut itself down half way through... Was so angry!  

Cath-   I want to say don't give up hope, but its that "hope" which sends us mad and makes you ill. So sorry....I really thought I was checking in to see the good news this morning. Take care of you and dh. xx

Ally- Lovely to see you back.  

Hi everyone else, no more personals as PC is naughty. Been to clinic yest and back on gonal-F now for next medicated IUI. Fingers crossed  

Saskia x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Thanks girls for your   it really means a lot to me - cant help shedding a tear when I read your posts!

Saskia - If we didnt have hope god knows where we would all be!! 

Ally - I second Saskia - lovely to have you back  

Karin - thanks for your lovely words - right now the pressure is on you   your turn now - we will all be focussing on you these next few days and hope that my BFN counteracts your BFP!!

Pots - good for you, I think it takes a braver person NOT TTC than ttc!! Even though Im done with this emotional rollercoaster I know I still be ttc next month and the month after and so on......................(just in case)

Becca - thank you hunny x

Well, I phoned the adoption agency this morning and no Im not just doing it on a whim because of the BFN - we looked into it last year but wanted to give ourselves 6 months clear of stopping tx - we always said the New Year anyway, held off this month just in case but thats proved fruitless so I made the call.  Ive got to fill in the application form and then once theyve had that back we will arrange a meeting with the lady in charge in the next few weeks.  They took a lot of details on the phone about tx etc. and they said once wed had our initial meeting we would go on a preparation course, there is one in March, June and November this year - we would prob go on the June one.  They would then put together a home study - supposed to be quite intrusive all about our personal life, finances etc. past relationships and also questionning Ruby. Once this has been completed it goes to Court and if we get approved   we just wait to be matched with a child - whole process about a year so we shall see................


----------



## KW33

*Ally* Lovely to see you again, welcome back you've been missed.  Glad you are feeling a bit more like your old self, sometimes we just need time out.

*Saskia*  to your PC. Great news about starting next IUI.

*Cath* CD27 here and nothing to report. I suspect that I will be here needing some hugs myself in the next few days.  Well done for phoning the agency. I know it will be a long, tough road but what an end result. I'm excited for you all. I look forward to supporting you through it all and sharing your joy. 

As mentioned CD27 and apart from cramps, soreish boobs nothing really to tell. Just the good old waiting game as my mind slowly unravels!!!  

Karin

xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Cath -           So sorry.  Don't really know what to say other than we are here for you.  Was so hoping for you and feel really, really upset for you.  Hope that you will be staying with us because you will be getting another miracle and what a lucky child that will be.  Loads of luck with going through adoption.

Karin -             

Ally - Lovely to have you back.  Hope you are OK  

Saskia - Glad to hear you are able to start your next IUI.  Loads of luck        

Gemma - Glad you had a nice party.  My DD will be 4 soon too can't believe where the time has gone.  Hope the acupuncture works.

Debs - Well done for getting the cake finished and those muffins sound delicious.  The shop charges £1 a day for hire of the tin and you have to leave a £5 deposit which you get back when you return the tin so pretty good really.

R4F - Hope Evan is feeling better.

Hi Pots, Becca, Shooting Star, Marie, Lindsay and anyone else.

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin - oh hunny its so awful I know how you are feeling, not long left for you now and I have a good feeling for you.  

Sue - dont worry Im not going anywhere!!!

One of my work colleagues just came into the office and was looking at me in a funny way, I said 'whats the matter' and she said 'there's something different about you' I asked her what she meant and she said you look positively glowing, she said 'dare I say it - blooming' - Talk about rubbing my face in it!!!! gotta laugh - been up half the night and morning in tears and she said I look glowing!!!!!


----------



## KW33

*Cath* Ouch... although perhaps you don't need "almost" botox... just a good sob!!!  Just shows how fab you look no matter what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I wish there wasn't long left but I've potentially got another 2 weeks of this  Will test before that though due to lap next Friday.

*Sue* What are you doing for DD birthday? emma is2 in April and i think we'll just do soemthing at home this year and maybe a soft play centre next year.

I have a very sharp pain right now on my right hand side... taking my breath away...

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Karin, your poor little girl...it's just awful isn't it?  How is she doing today?  Yesterday Evan was throwing up and it's so hard.  Wish I could ahve just taken it from him.  The wait sucks doesn't it?  Am sending lots of positive vibes your way.  So hope this is it.

debs, thanks.  Actually no longer think it was the cheese as he was sick again around dinner time and if it was from the cheese, it would have passed by then.  Would love to see a picture of the Fifi cake.  Is it from Fifi and the Flowerpots or a different Fifi?  Your place must have smelt lovely with the muffins.  

Pots, the penguin cake sounds adorable.  I'm impressed with you girls for making the cakes on your own.

Gemma, our last cycle was the first one I tried acupuncture and we got a BFP after 4 BFNs, so you never know if the acupuncture ahd something to do with it.  We did do ivf, but they swear it does wonders for getting cycles back on track and all kinds of fetility issues.  Happy birthday to your ds!  Party sounds like a lot of fun.

Stokey, nice to see you.

saskia, will be sending lots of positive vibes your way with the gonal-f.

Cath, I am so sorry hun.  This rollercoaster sucks doesn't it?  And it's so upsetting how others can get pregnant so easily and it's such a struggle for us.  I so feel your pain hun and am cryign with you.  Sending you big hugs.     And whatever route you take, Ruby will be a big sister.  Adoption is a wonderful thing and any child will be lucky to have you as their mummy.


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - IM so sorry     any child would be blessed to have you, your Dh and Ruby as their family     

R4F - Yes, Its Ffif from Fifi and the Flowertots, DD has 5 Fifi dolls   , she loves her, will post a pic tomorrow.

Karin - Do you know how many CDPO you are?

Sue - You can buy the tins for about £10/£12 


Hi to everyone else,  been busy this morning doing DD's party bags for her playgroup party tomorrow and had playgroup to go to.


x Debs x


----------



## KW33

*Debs* No idea as ovulation can happen any time from day 10 to day 22 for me!!!  If I had to guess (as not doing opk's) I would say around cd13-15. So probably 12dpo. But as I say that's just a guess. Looking forward to seeing picture of your cake. Emma doesn't like Fifi (I do, Think it's nice and girly) It's Upsy Daisy or Sarah Jane for her. 

*Ready* Emma still not great, so clingy as she feels so poorly. But hoping we'll be over the worst today. She just cried for 25 minutes straight.  She wanted me but couldn't get comfy so just cried. How is Evan today?

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

debs, Evan loves Fifi..and so do I.  The characters are so colourful and animated.  Can't wait to see the photo.

Karin, ah...poor thing.  It's so heartbreaking when they're not well.  Hope she's over the worst of it and back to herself real soon.  Evan's doing better today thanks.  He was still sick at dinner time last night, but he felt ok this morning so we sent him to school.  We're hoping it was one of those 24 hour bugs.


----------



## Tinx

Hello!!

I have been reading some of your posts and wonder if I can join you? Im not sure if this is the right place to join or not!? I have a stunning little miracle who is rapidly approaching 18 months and we are considering going for fet this spring or summer. I have 11 frosties and hope to be able to use them but am sooooo dreading a bfn that I am almost too scared to try. We waited over 7 years for Willow and went through such heartache, yet she was worth it all as she is amazing. I almost feel worse to try again as I know what I will be missing if it fails. I am a really sensitive bunny and such a worry-er, the thought of it all going pear shaped and of coping with not getting upset infront of Willow. at the same time, I am also scared that the fet works and I have to cope with neworn and a toddler! How do people manage?! I am so broody its killing me yet the thought of going throuhh the trauma of treatment is so tough, let alone coping with either outcome. Of course I want it to work but I also worry that i wont be good at being a mummy to 2!!! I soooo love my life, Willow and I have days of pure perfection and the thought it all changing worries me. How do we get through these worries, any top tips?

Enough of me! Tiger how are you I am so sorry for all that you have been through. Have the adoption agency been any help? We went to a meeting a few years ago and they were all wonderful people. We aim to adopt as well one day, I would love to be able to give a home to a child in need of loving parents. We were told to contact them again once we had finished all our treatment. I remember looking at all the info on all the children and standing reading them all and just sobbing. I think adoption will be so rewarding and I hope so much that it all works out for you. It is a long process, as you say, but very worth it in the end. I shall keep my fingers crossed for you.

Take care everyone and please forgive my endless waffling!!

Tinx xxx


----------



## KW33

Hi *Tinx* and Welcome. I love the name Willow, gorgeous. I can't personally help with the coping with 2 question but when I asked someone on here about it they said "you just do, mummies make as much love as they need"  which I thought was lovely.  I think every Mummy worries like that with their second, including those who are lucky enough to acheive pregnancy much more easily, but for us we fought so hard for our little miracles that it can feel like we are neglecting them by giving some attention to another.  Anyway enough... and you thought you could waffle!!! 

*Ready* Glad he is feeling better and hope he's had a good day at school. Emma seemed a little better tonight so hopefully with a good nights sleep (please ) she will be much improved tomorrow.

Sick of waiting for AF now.  I hate the hope and the ups and downs with every twinge. 

xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Tinx - Welcome.  What you have described with your feelings about tx is exactly how I feel and (I hope) totally normal.  We all worry though this one way or another.  I am sure you would be a fantastic mummy to two little ones.  Good luck with it all.      

Karin - Hope Emma is feeling much better tomorrow.  Haven't totally decided what I am doing for Emily's birthday yet.  She usually shares a small party with her friend who is just two days younger than her (makes more sense since they have the same friends) - so will have to talk to his mum to decide what we are doing.  Other than that will probably have a party for family day after her birthday.  On her birthday she has said that she would like to go and see the owls at the Raptor Foundation near us. Still keeping everything crossed for you.        

R4F - I think Fifi is really good too.  Glad to hear that Evan is feeling better hope sickness stays away.  How are you feeling?

Debs - Hope the party is lovely tomorrow and DD has a great time.  I thought about buying tins instead of hiring but I then thought that it would probably only get one use and I would be buying a new one each year so decided it was cheaper to hire. We did a Minnie Mouse one last year and although she will probably change her mind when we go and have a look Emily said she wanted Mickey Mouse this year.

Cath - Hope you are OK.      

Hello and   to everyone else.


----------



## DiamondDiva

Tinx - Hi, hope you dont need to wait long for your BFP  

Karin -  

Cath - How are you honey?   

Here's a pic of H's cake, its a bit dark as we had to put the kitchen light off as the flash was bouncing off the cake and you couldnt see anything, will try and get a better pic tomorrow.


----------



## KW33

Morning all,

Woken with dreadful cramps, doubling me over so I guess that another no. Trying to be positive if AF arrives today that will be another 28 day cycle, "normal" cycle so maybe there is something in the weight loss thing as have lost 26 pounds and periods SEEM to be regulating. Also got lap next week. Desperately grasping at straws now. 

*Sue* How cute to have a joint party.

*Cath* Hope you're alright. 

*Debs* That's a grogeous cake. 

Hi to everyone else.

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

Better frame of mind for me today still gutted but trying to be positive!

Tinx - welcome lovely thank you so much for your kind words.  Found the initial phonecall to the adoption agency really helpful but am sure I will have more of an insight as our meetings progress.

R4F - Hows little Evan doing? How are you feeling, any sickness kicked in yet?

Debs - love the cake   how are the party plans going? we had a princess party for Ruby last month - youve probably seen the photos on ********!!

Sapphire - how you doing hunny?  

Karin - not long to go now, positive thoughts, cramps is nothing to worry about until af arrives it aint over!! Still not af for me so gonna wait a few days and re-test although I know what the outcome will be just wondering where the witch has gone 

When I got home last night dh informed me that he had made an appointment to see the Doctor tomorrow morning, he wants to get his swimmers checked out again (shock horror, he did it all by himself!!) hasnt had them checked out now since last year and will be interesting to see if all the vitamins he is taking is actually making any difference!!!


----------



## KW33

*Cath* You are normally a 28 day girl aren't you?   I'm on CD28 right now and just wish I knew either way.  Wow, well done DH, hope all the vits have improved things for you.

Emma is a little better today although her eye is still gloopy.  It's been nearly a week now and it just wont clear up. I've tried drops and wiping with cool bolied water. Anyone have any other remedies?

Rubbish weather today and I wanted to take Emma for a walk... getting cabin fever as been in most of the week apart from going to the doctors. And this is really the week that I need disractions not sitting around brooding. 

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin - yup never go beyond 28 days always start spotting 26/27 then af 28 and still nothing!!!!
Ruby suffers with cysts on her eyes and the best thing for her is to use warm water in a bowl, mix in a little baby shampoo and using a cotton bud gently wipe the solution along the top and bottom lashes - dont know if it will make any difference for Emma but it does help to clean the eyes!


----------



## KW33

*Cath* Hmmm mystery!!!  Thanks for that hun will give it a try and it's so gloopy.

xxx


----------



## Tinx

Oh girls its so lovely to read about you and your miracles and all your hopes and dreams. I used to come on ff morning, noon and night! it was almost an obssession and it got me through many many years of misery, then the joyous 9 months of pregnancy. Since Willow`s arrival,  (thanks for loving her name too KW33! She is infact Willow Star!! and she is such a star!!) I have not had the time or the same desperate need to be on, although I do check in every so often. I now realise how much I have needed to talk to like minded women.

Saphire, I am glad that you and I and probably squillions of mummies feel the same!! It makes me feel so much better to not feel so alone with my worries. I think the thing is, because we have had to work so hard to have our miracles, we worry that we wont live up to it all again,  we have extra worries but oodles of extra love given our circumstances!! You can spot me, the IVF mummy a mile away whan I am with my non IVF mummy friends!!

Hope that you are ok Tiger, I am sure that the adoption meetings will be jam packed full of useful info. A friend of mine went down the concurrency route and adopted a wonderful little girl. She said it was hgard work but very very worth it. I am soooo impressed with your man getting his little guys checked, and with no prompting from you, that is wonderful. Fingers crossed he has good news. I know my hubby had acupuncture to help him and it made a difference and the positive feedback works wonders.

Debs, I am very impressed with your cake! Well done you!! We had a whopper party for Willow`s 1st birthday as it was also our 10 year wedding anniversary. We hired out a lovely venue and had the works, it was just like a wedding! We also got the cake done for us whicj was fantastic but it means that I didnt have to worry about what it would turn out like! This year, I am already trying to decide what to do for Willow`s 2nd birthday cake and her bday isnt til July!! I am a bit of a Monioca from "Friends" in the planning and organising fron I am afraid!!

We are hoping to see our consultant re fet in the next month or 2, depending on when he has a free Saturday to see us! In the mean time we are trying naturally just in case the ivf or pregnancy triggered my body to work naturally. My periods are slightly more regular so that is an improvement! We shall see!!
I thought that I would not feel the worry or burden of fertitily again, that or at least I would feel them less intensely because we have been lucky nough for it to have worked, but I think I almost feel worse, and for all this anguish to come flooding back is horrid. I wish I ws one of these people who could ignore sad or distressing things, but sadly I get haunted by it all.

KW33, how is Emma`s eye? Have you tried any homeopathy remedies? They are usually pretty good. You could look at Boots for something. Breastmilk is the best thing but I am guessing she has stopped that now?

Hope that you all have a good day despite this poxy rain. Great for the ducks, and admittedly great for wellies and puddle jumping, however not great for keeping clean, dry and cosy!!

Take care and much happiness all round! Love Tinx xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin - forgot to mention, good luck in trying to clean the eyes - it takes a lot of patience!!!! Oh and one more thing.........AF just turned up   back to the drawing board and agnus castus (double doses).

Tinx - wow you can talk/write   definitely on the right board here!!!!! Like us, even though we are now starting the adoption process in the meantime we are still trying naturally although very little chance of it happening however as the other girls know I have seem many psychics over the last 2 years and everyone predicted a baby born conceived naturally being born September 2009 - hence my utter disappointment at not conceiving this month - although my dh reminded me last night that we could still conceive towards the end of this month (wishful thinking).  The adoption agency did tell us however that if this was the route we were taking we need to use protection as they couldnt consider us if we were still trying - we told them we werent - white lie!! - we will still continue to try up until our preparation course (middle/later this year) and if nothing has happened by then we have decided to give up ttc naturally.

Hope all you others are ok?

Cath xx


----------



## KW33

*Cath*  Af is cruel!!!   Get that AC down you and and go for it this month again.  I'm happy and patient with eyes... Emma however has other plans!!!  everytime I go near her with cotton wool she starts screaming "no eyes no eyes"  But she is also saying "eye stuck" too so perseverenc eis the name of the game. 

*Tinx* Might have a look in Boots tomorrow then. I heard that BM was excellent for clearing it up. Emma was bottle fed due to absolutely no milk (mum and grandmother same so was expecting it really) so no chance of any BM here.  It's always worth trying naturally, the fact that AF's are more regular is encouraging. I too am a bit of a Monica (dh2b nickname for me  ) So busy planning Emma 2nd birthday for end April.

No AF as yet but wierd pains.

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Tinx, just wanted to welcome you to the thread.  The women here are amazing..so supportive and caring.  Great that you have lots of frosties waiting for you when you're ready.  Your worries are totally normal.  We went through 4 BFNs in 2007 and it was so hard.  I managed to put a smile on my face when around Evan, our ds, but then found that I'd break down and cry when he went to bed. I guess he kept me going though as I just love him so much and he makes me happy.  But on the flip side, I love him so much taht the desire for another was that much stronger.  During treatments, dh helped out a lot so i didn't have to lift him.  Our son is at daycare so it wasn't so hard (and family also helped).  Now that we finally got our BFP, I do worry a lot if I'll be able to give them both the attention that they need.  Our son is a bit older...he'll be 4...so he's more independent but he's very attached to me.  I think we just have to do the best that we can do and believe that we'll be good mommies.

Karin, glad to hear that Emma is doing a bit better.  How was her night last night?  I spoke too soon about Evan.  He said he was feeling better but he barely ate last night and then threw up again this morning.  So his tummy is still not 100%.  He said he felt ok though.  Hope Emma is back to herself today.  I'm so sorry for your strong af cramps.  Guess you won't know though until, or if, AF arrives as I mentioned I also had AF like cramps.  Still crossing my fingers for you...and if AF does arrive, let them find answers at your lap and dye next week so you get that BFP very soon.  Amazing work on the weight loss!  I sympathize for you being indoors for a week...I'm the kind of person who goes stir crazy if I'm in the house for just 1 day.

Sue, Im' feeling ok thansk.  Still getting slight nausea in the morning but it is easing up...don't really get it during the day anymore.  How are you doing?  When are you starting tx again?  How nice that Emily has a firnd with a very close bday.

debs, oh my gosh!!!  I can't believe that the FiFi cake was home made.  It's beautiful!  I'm just so impressed.  When's her bday party?

Cath, Evan seemed to be doign better but he didn't eat much yesterday and then threw up yesterday.  Guess it'll take a few days to get out of his system.  As for me, I've had small bouts of nausea but its' easing up.  Good for dh for taking the move to book the dr's appoitnment.  Nothing to lose by getting it checked out.


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Girls,


Karin - Hope Emma's eye clears up soon   

Cath -      Well done to \DH for makin the appt, i saw Rubys birthday pics on **, she looks like a little princess.

Tinx - I love the name Willow too, my 7 year old Weimaraner is called Willow   we had planned to keep the name for our child but couldnt stand to have a puppy called Morag and she really suited the name,  my other one is called Prada   


Thanks for the compliments on the cake, had 1 of DD's Fifi dolls with me while i was doing it   , we had her playgroup party today and she loved it, the cake was a huge hit.


x Debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin - how are the pains holding up?

R4F - Hope Evan will get better soon   for both of you x

Debs - I bet the cake was a big hit.  Ruby's not into Fifi at all, she loves her dolls baby Annabelle etc and Spiderman of course   but not into Fifi infact she wont even watch her on tv - the only things she watches are Tom & Jerry, Spongebob and The Pink Panther - how old school is my child? 

Anyway, School again tomorrow and dreading the school run! All those mothers with their bumps and pushchairs but must be strong - my work colleague told me to dress up to the nines and walk up the school yard as if I was on a catwalk   I think thats just how to alienate myself even more!! Ill just be myself and act slightly more confident than Im feeling right now and hopefully I can make it through the ordeal!


----------



## KW33

*Cath* Pains on and off... no af. I think that's the best plan... you're so olovely how could they not like you?!?!?!?! If they givve you any trouble send them my way!!!  

*Debs* I bet the cake was a hit... it's fab!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Ready * Awww poor little man... Hope he feels better soon. Emma is really much better this afternoon, even her eye is less sticky. 

xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Cath - So sorry that AF has turned up.  Who knows maybe your psychics were just a little bit out will keep hoping for that natural miracle for you.  That is great that DH has made an appointment without being asked - hope the results are good.   I am OK thanks - no AF pains yet but still early - last month had them for a week before AF so I guess we will see what happens - won't hold my breath though.   Good luck with the school run tomorrow - hope there is at least one person that turns out to be friendly.  I know now that I talk to a lot more other mums now than I did when Emily first started.  Emily loves Tom and Jerry and Pink Panther too - guess the old ones are the best.

Karin -          Hope those pains are a good sign.  Hope you are able to clean Emma's eyes.  Weather has been a bit rubbish today although the only times it has rained here is when I was taking Emily to school this morning and then again when I picked her up.  So I got wet twice.

Debs - Love the cake.  Glad the party went well.  Are you doing something on her actual birthday?

R4F - Hope the nausea passes completely soon.  Poor Evan sounds like he is having a rough time at the moment - hope he is fully recovered soon.  Lovely to see you scan pic. When is your next scan?  I am OK thanks - hope to start tx April-ish but am going to ring clinic with AF this month because I know that they are very busy at the moment so need to find out how much notice I need to give and whether I need to update any tests.

Tinx - I know exactly what you mean - when I got pregnant and had my lovely little girl I thought I would never feel that way again but I feel every bit as desperate to be pregnant again and terrified of having it fail again.  Hope you are able to get an appointment soon.

Hello everyone else - hope you are all well.

Emily fell asleep in the car earlier - woke up when the car stopped I carried her to the sofa because she was a bit sleepy and when I came in with the shopping she had fallen asleep again.  Guess I should wake her really but she just looks so sweet - will be paying for it later I guess.

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Cath, wow your dd watches tom and jerry and pink panther?  It's funny you mention those shows as a co-worker and I were just discussing how they don't make cartoons like they used to (he has a 3 year old as well).  And it's interesting because if you think about it, all the ones from our time were so violent.  They're not like that at all anymore.  Hope all goes ok at school and is not as bad as you're anticipating. STick your head up high hun. They're not worth the aggrevation.

Karin, so glad that Emma is doing better.

Sue, thanks...there's definitely a stomach flu going around so it was only a matter of time that he got it.  Next scan is Feb 23rd.  Good idea to call the clinic when AF shows so they know to book you in when you and dh are ready to start, and as you said, incase they need to do any pre-testing.  Keep us updated. Ahh...your little girl must look like such an angel all sleepy.


----------



## saskia b

Totally fed up now as really want to post but I am resorting to just letting you know I am reading but laptop has lost my post AGAIN!!! Grrrr. Shopping for new one tomorrow.

Lots of love to all my lovely FF chums,

Saskia x


----------



## Tinx

Hello everyone!!!

Yup, I can talk for England if not the world!!!! No wonder Willow chats like a trooper!!! 

Cath, I know what you mean about psychics, I have seen a fair few in my time too. I am also very much into crystals and reiki and I was doing some work with my crystal pendant when I was very heavily pregnant. I asked it if I was going to have the birth that I wanted. I got the answer yes, but it regretably was not yes in practice! My very holistic home birth turned into a very very scary, ambulanced, ventous hospital emergency!! BUT, I do wonder  if the crystals gave me the answer that I needed to hear, after all Willow was safe and healthy, and the girl that we had expected!! If I had known in advance that the labour was gonna be 36 hours of hell, who knows how I would have coped!! Maybe your psychic is right but just a little off with the dates? Fingers crossed. I know what you mean about needing to stop trying before the adoption goes through, I think you are right to not use protection at this stage. Hope it all goes smoothly hon.

I am ever hopeful that we can also concieve naturally and am on a new homeopathic course of remedies before the hopeful fet. I really get my hopes us each month! You would think that after all these years I would be used to it being a failed attempt but I still come down with a crash every cycle. the things we put ourselves through eh!!

Karin/Monica!!! how is Emma`s eye today? bless her for telling you that it is stuck!!! How was the shampoo? I am intrigued to know if it helped!!

Ready, thanks for your kind words, lovely to read your news. So sorry to hear of your 4 bfn, but huge congrats on your perseverence and your wonderful bfp!!! You will be a wonderful mum to them both, I bet your little boy will be a brilliant helper and big brother!! How very exciting! Had to cry when I read your dates, we had ec on 31.10.06 then et 2.11.06, my due date was 22.7.07 and she arrived in all her glory on 29.7.07, 2 days before our wedding anniversary!! We got the BFP on 16.11.06 and they are all dates that will stay in my head and heart forever!! I still get soooo emotional about  it all even now!!! Hope that you feel ok and that you get lots of rest time. People say that you only really enjoy the 1st pregnancy as you are much busier with the children with any subsequent pregs. How are you finding it??

Debs!!! I love Willow and Prada!! very funny!!! We have a 7 year old Goldie, she was called Zhenya when we rescued her at 8 months. We hated the name but felt we couldnt change her home and her name and so the name stuck! we have grown to love it though! She was actually born on bonfire night ( not much cop as she is truly terrified of fireworks!!) so I wanted to call her Sparkle or sparkler or something but dh was having none of it! I am quite glad now!!

Saphire, let`s hope that our time comes soon to be the wonderful mummies that we are, and extend that to 2 children! Fingers crossed. What are the regulations on having embryos put in now, can it be 2 or is it just the 1? Do they ever have any ideas why healthy blasts dont make it? Its so sad. You have been through so much, well done you for keeping on keeping on, I so admire your strength. I was incredibly lucky and my 1st ivf worked. I did go nuts during the entire process though and swore I wouldnt do it again. I am praying that fet wont do that to me. ( I am soooo lucky and very grateful to have frosties) The drugs made me suicidal. I wouldnt put me or Willow through  that so if fet fails, we will go straight to the adoption agency. You are incredible that you have kept going, I am so impressed. 

Hugs and smiles everyone, love Tinx xx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

debs, so glad that all went well with your dd's playgroup party. Can imagine lots were very impressed with the cake.  I know I was. Are you having any other celebrations for her?

Tinx, what a sweet photo.  Thank you.  I guess I'm an example of not to give up as I truly had given up hope but alas, our last one worked.  Neat that our dates are so close.  Becca from here also is the same so that makes 3 of us.  How strange is that?  And wow...what a special wedding anniversary present for you and dh.  Couldn't ask for more. Evan was actually born on my birthday...best pressie ever!  (And we had a scheduled c-section for the next day, but he came a day early).  It's funny how we remember these key dates isn't?  I'm the same with Evan's ivf and this one too.  I would have to dissagree about enjoying this pregnancy.  I was worried that scans wouldn't be as exciting and my growing bump would be 'yeah, that's nice', but dh and I so don't feel like that.  We're super excited and also for Evan as we so wanted him to be a big brother.  Only thing is I did have a ton of guilt as during 2ww and even 1st trimester I let dh do most things with Evan and I'd often stay home and take it easy while dh and Evan went out.  That's great that you're trying homeopathic remedies first.  Would be fantastic if it works and you don't have to go through tx.  It's all so hard isn't it?  Unfortunately, getting BFNs is NOT one of those things that gets better with practice.  

Evan's doing better than he was but still not 100%.  Luckily his mood is good and no throwing up this morning (hope I didn't just jinx him), but he still has no appetite, which isn't like him.  Hope this clears real soon.  We're going to my inlaws on Sunday for my MIL's birthday and I'll be so upset for him if he's not up to eating the pizza and bday cake as those are his favourites.


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Girls,


R4F - Glad Evan is feeling a bit better   

Tink - Our dog Prada was rehomed by us 1.5 years ago, she's actually related to Willow, she's definately one of the family now.

Cath - How are you honey?    


Girls, im scared, im having some 2nd thoughts about doing the DFET, i dont know if its because DD's birthday is only a few days away but ive been thinking a lot about her as a baby recently and im worried that if the FET does work that the baby wont look anything like DD or DH and i and that i'll feel differently towards it than i do towards DD as she is our biological child, ive also been toying with the idea of puting it off for a month or 2 but i really dont know what to do for the best, i know i want to do it as we so want another child but its everything else that goes along with it that im unsure of.

x Debs x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Debs -             I sympathise with you greatly - it must be very hard.  I'm sorry I feel completely useless with the advice.  Just sending loads of          Have you talked about your feelings with DH and see how he feels?

R4F - Glad that Evan is feeling better.  Hope his appetite is back in time for pizza and cake.

Tinx - As far as I am aware you can still have two put back although the clinics have been told they need to reduce their rates of twins.  Next time I will not be having blast culture and just going for day 2/3 embryos.  Emily was a day 2 transfer and the two times I have tried for blasts haven't gone well both with only one making it to blast each time.  They think it may be a lab issue so best to get them back as soon as possible.  Thank you for your kind words.  Sorry to hear that you were so effected by the drugs - understand why you wouldn't do it again.  Sometime it is a braver thing to say no more than to carry on.

Cath - Hope you are feeling OK.     Hope the school run was better.

Saskia - Sorry you are still having trouble.  Look forward to chatting again when you get your new laptop.

Karin - Hope you are OK.    

Hello everyone else.

Had to go to the doctors this morning as had been getting palpitations - doctor doesn't seem too concerned but has sent me for a couple of tests just for peace of mind.  Could be related to stress so maybe this ttc lark is getting to me more that I had thought.  Anyway feeling a bit better about it now as I was getting worried it might result in having to give up on tx.  Had a nice afternoon with Emily though at the bouncy castle playgroup.

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

Well just got home, the school run went ok, met a friend for coffee and then helped my best friend write a speech for a funeral Monday, her friend passed away suddenly just after christmas so she is struggling with that.  Af is full on today why does she have to be so cruel - the most horrendous pains but Im sure will ease up tomorrow.  Its my nephews 1st birthday tomorrow so got to wrap pressies for that!!

Debs -   totally understandable to have those feelings about the donors, before Ruby came along we looked into adoption then and I said I wanted to adopt internationally - dh was dead against this he said if we had a foreign baby they would look nothing like us and he said he couldnt handle the fact that people would stare and know the baby wasnt our biological child - you gotta laugh though we did go on to have our own biological child and she looks NOTHING like either of us   lots of people wonder if she is in deed mine - so I really wouldnt worry too much about that afterall it is a family that you want and there is nothing to say your own child would look like you. My boss and his wife adopted a child and you would swear she is their own looks identical to them!

Karin - how you holding up hun?

R4F - so glad Evan is better x

Tinx - gorgeous photo - its funny you mention your dogs name because if we are lucky enough to have another child the name we have chosen is ZHEN (for either boy or girl!).

Sue - you poor thing having palpitations, I know I have suffered panic attacks in the past and its all to do with anxiety and stress - wonder if it is related? Hope youre holding up ok.

Lots of love to everyone.

xx


----------



## ready4Family

debs, everything about any tx is scary isn't it?  Once you have that baby in your arms, it totally won't matter.  You'll still be her/his mommy, raisng her/him, loving her/him and caring for her/him.  Even with children with the same genes, they often look completely different.  I have one cousin with blond hair and blue eyes and her sister has black hair and brown eyes,  and neither one looks like their parents.  As for putting it off, only you and dh know when the time is right for you two.  

Sue, so sorry for your scare with the palpitations.  Glad the dr isn't worried but good that he's still following up with tests.  Hope you're doing ok.

Cath, glad that the school drop off went ok as I know you were worried about it.  So sad about your friend's friend. It's so unfair when those are taken way too soon and suddenly.  So sorry for your awful AF.  I'm with you..so cruel.


----------



## KW33

Evening everyone,

Finally managed to get out of the house today as Emma is MUCH better. Went to meet a friend of mine for lunch. She dotes on Emma and we all had a lovely time. Nothing much to report here, still no af but i know this means nothing and that I have experienced all the twinges, cramps and nausea before and it means nothing. DH2b want to test this weekend as he thinks all the cramps and twinges are a good thing... don't know if i want another BFN though.  He says if it was BFP then could give hospital plenty of notice when cancelling lap. Now obviously I would have to test anyway if AF not arrived by next Wed (could happen as cycles can go as long as 40 days) to make sure not pregnant before lap. HELP ladies... what would you do?

*Debs * I agree with the others there is no guarantee that even a biological child would look anything like either of you. But ultimately it's up to you and perhaps you both need more time to think about it. As H's birthday approaches it's bound to make you think. 

*Cath* Glad the school run went okay. How sad for your friend. Are you going to your nephews party tomorrow then? Hope AF eases soon. 

*Ready* Glad Evan is feeling better and hope his appetite returns quickly so that he can really enjoy the pizza and cake. 

*Tinx* Emma's eye is much, much better today and I used a little shampoo as suggested... strange but it worked.  

*Sue* Poor you. Glad they are sending you for tests just to be sure.

*Saskia* Hope you managed to get a new lap top. 

Hugs

Karin

xxx


----------



## Tinx

Hiya!

Willow is asleep, so have nipped on here for a quickie!!! that`s more than dh will get later! he and the dinner can wait, i`m pooped!!   

Cath, I love the name Zhen, it has to work so you can use that name!! Great choice!!! 

Debs, birthdays always make me go silly, no matter whose they are! I went particularly nuts just before and after Willow`s 1st bday. I know I am an emotional soul but I didnt expect that! Maybe wait until you have had the big day before you go making any decisions?? Hope you are ok, its all such a whopper of a rollercoaster. 

Saphire, sorry to hear about your palpitations. This is all such a stressful game that no wonder we dont all collapse under the stress. Hope you start to feel better soon honey. Glad that ths gp is taking you seriously, tests will hopefully put your mind at rest. Take it easy if you can xx

Ready, how lovely that Evan came on your birthday! He was clearkly waiting to give you the best gift of all! That and the day before a c secion! He is a clever boy!!  

Karin, I am impressed by the shampoo result! Good one!!! If I was in your shoes, I would wait and test a couple of days before the lap is due. That way, if it is a positive you will get a stronger, more positive result and still have time to cancel, blow it surely you could even cancel the same day if needed surely?? If it is to be a dreaded and so not wanted bfn, then you still have a few more days to get your head rould it. Oh honey thinking of you loads. What a predicament eh. 

Wishing you all a good night, I must go and cook now!!

Take care , Tinx


----------



## saskia b

Hi Ladies,

Well I have a new laptop but having trouble loading the broadband...I am not technically minded....so still on the old duffer..... 

SOOOOOO ANNOYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone is ok

Cath- Glad school run was ok...how are you?  

Tinx- Hi! Saw your other thread about whether having 2 little ones to look after would be difficult to manage....I have to say...there are days when I think someone is trying to tell me that I would not be able to cope, and maybe thats why tx has not worked so far?    Oh how we let it all play on our minds....

Debs- Oh dear hunny, it must be hard for you mulling it all over and making a massive decision...hope your head is clearer soon   I think your worries are totally understandable x

Karin- Got everything crossed for you lovely lady  

Ready- Hope Evan is better soon  

Sorry to be brief but just being careful with this dodgy machine...back soon with more chat I hope

Saskia xx


----------



## saskia b

Sorry meant to say hi to you Sue too! 

Have a good weekend everyone x


----------



## Stokey

Just a quickie to say hi girls i am still here and will get on soon, so much going on at the moment and heads in a spin. i'll fill you in at some point!

love to everyone and hi tinx look forward to chatting


ally
x


----------



## Tinx

Hiya!

Morning saskia,

Oh my god! you are so right hon, I think that all the time about not getting pregnant. I used to feel that I would never have children because I was being punished for something or other that I had done in the past!! Or I didnt deserve children, or I would be a rubbish mum! Our minds are very scary and controlling. I have worked so hard at getting past all that, and in fact, even if I do say so, I am a bloody brilliant mum!!! Still worry though!  Men dont seem to get these worries in the same way, so infuriating! Wish you all the success in the world. PS Love the name Priya Jasmine. Jasmine was one of our name contenders too!! xx

Hope everyone else is ok, have a good weekend, lol Tinx xxx


----------



## Bezagirl

Hi
Not sure if this is the right thread from me to join   But feel the need for some support again, hope that's ok.  Lots going on in my head.  

We are thinking about going for tx again    It's very exciting but also scares me to death as we have, like so many had many disappointments.  Already I'm feeling a little obsessive about it.  I didn't think i would feel like this second time round but it almost feels worse as I know how it feels to be pregnant.

I stopped BF just after Christmas and my AF has just turned up.  I'm due to see the nurse on Friday to talk about having a med FET.  I'm also due to go back to work in April, 2 and a half days a week - I'm really looking forward to it.  

I have a lot of 'what if' questions.  Do I have one or 2 embies put back in?  I was adamant we should only have 1 embie as not sure how I will cope if we had twins but then on the other hand what if I loose one of them again or worse both.  The other thought behind me having 2 replaced is because of the amount of drugs I will be taking (Clexane and steroids) and worried that if it takes a few times (if it works at all) then it will be better for my body, afterall out of 8 embies we have had transferred only one has grown into a baby.  

Thanks for listening, I know it certainly helps to write it down.  It also sounds a little trivial when I read it back!
I hope to get to know you 
Lesley x


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Nothing to report no AF. Considering doing a HPT tomorrow but will probably talk myself out of it.  Had a lovely day today with Emma, went to a ball pool with Emma and a friend with her little girl then did a bit of shopping... so all in all a girlie day. 

*Tinx* Yes could cancel on the day but DH2b cays if we give them notice then someone els ecould have the space... can see his point. Hope you're having a good weekend. 

*Saskia* Hope you get it sorted... More chatting needed!!! 

*Ally* Hope you are okay and things aren't too crazy for you. 

Lesley Welcome.  What you feel is not trivial at all and these are things that we all think about.  It's hard not to let the TTC train carry you away to Crazy town isn't it?  Hope the meeting with the nurse on Friday goes well.

Big hello to Cath, Ready, Marie, Sue, Debs and everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

hello again am I allowed to sneak back in, wasn't sure if I should post after H's arrival as know may be upsetting to some

Karin- we all doing well here can't believe my big girl 2 tomorrow thou! and H is a heavy 4 month old! time is going so fast.   if you do decide to test tomorrow would be a lovely day for a 

Debs- said it elsewhere but happy birthday to Hannah for tomorrow too.  What you are feeling is totally understandable as others have said many children don't look like their parents does Hannah look like you I can't remember?

R4F- lovely to hear of your pregnancy glad E is feeling better


----------



## KW33

*Clare * I can't speak for everyone but I love seeing you here. Shows me that it can happen.  How on earth can H be 4 months old?!?!?!!?  Didn't realise that Hannah and B have the same birthday. Awww...    Happy birthday for tomorrow.

*Debs*  Hope you are okay and have a lovely day tomorrow with your gorgeous girl.

As for testing still debating which means we probably wont. 

xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

yeah Hannah and B share a birthday.  what day are you on now??  its good news and you won't need the lap


----------



## KW33

CD30... but that means nothing as cycles have been known to be 40 days long.    But DH2b thinks should test due to giving hospital plenty of notice if we need (   ) to cancel.  Personally though I think he's using that as an excuse as he can't ever wait to find out and has been hassling every month for testing for months.  

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

I have some posts to catch up on, but just a quick one for *Karin* to let you know that I'm thinking of you and am soooo hoping that AF is 9+ months late.    Can imagine how you must feel waiting and waiting and hoping. Am thinking of you and so hope you get that BFP you so deserve.


----------



## KW33

Thanks *ready* but bfn again.  Not surprised.

xxx


----------



## Tinx

Oh Karin angel, so so sorry that its a bfn. I feel for you and dh so much. Hope that you are able to treat yourself to something lovely today. Nothing can take the pain away but there is nothing wrong with a little treat to give yourself a bit of extra love. Hope the lap is able to bring some answers. Take care and hope that you are able to find some peace xxx

Lesley hi, there is nothing trivial about any of your worries or concerns. It is all so real and so hard to deal with. Hope that you are able to find some answers to your thoughts. Thinking of you.

Hope that everyone else is well and having a good weekend, despite the rain! Sometimes I wish I was a duck!!! Off to have a massage day in an hour or so!!! Have not been on my own, or had a treat since I dont know when!! I HATE leaving Willow, I really struggle to leave her, I am so fortunate to not have to have gone back to work. I know she will have a lovely day with daddy, and that I too will enjoy myself, but I will still miss her ( and dh!!) terribly!

Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Just a very quick one because I am going out:-

Karin -                 So sorry.  

Debs -   to Hannah.  Hope you are OK      

Lukcymum -  to your little girl too.

Catch up with everyone tomorrow but   to all.

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin -      Its so horrid isnt it, just like you I was convinced this month more than any that we would both have our BFP's  , truly know how you feel and dont forget we are all here for you.

Debs - HAPPY BIRTHDAY to your darling girl, hope you have had a fab day and all the planning was worth it!!


Lesley - hi and welcome, it is so hard agonizing over what do to for the best. I had the exact same thoughts when I got pg last year after tx and thought what if we find out we are having twins, dont know if Id be able to cope with them and a 3 year old, unfortunately I never got to find out as I miscarried but now I would give anything to have had them so there really are a lot of what ifs but you are in the right place and hopefully will have support from all the girls here.

Sue - hi, how are you - going anywhere nice??

Tinx - you lucky thing, hope you enjoy the massage, how lovely would give anything for a bit of pamering right now!!

R4F - thanks for your thoughts hunny, really sad for my friend, funeral is tomorrow so will be giving her lots of support tomorrow night.  hope you and Evan are well x

Saskia - have you managed to load all the sofware yet? 

Ally - hi hunny, any exciting news??

Luckymum - hi, hope you are well

Hope I havent forgotten anyone?

Well I braved my nephews 1st birthday yesterday and put on a 'face' for everyone which was slighty eased by the large amount of alcohol I had to drink, Id only walked in the door and my sister was handing me a large wine (she knows me too well) we announced to our family about the adoption and they were thrilled for us so felt better about that.  Dh and I ended up having an argument last night and have been bickering all day, I dont know whats wrong with me, whether is the disappointment of the negative result, af and all the hormones it brings or whether Im feeling resentful towards dh because his swimmers dont work - hopefully be in a better frame of mind tomorrow..............


----------



## Tinx

Hello all!!!

My day turned out to be pants!!!

Went to the gym, first time in ages, its hard after a break!! Then sat waiting for my massage but they had got their books wrong and I wasnt in the diary! I burst into tears! I sooooo needed a break. I have been poorly all week and this was a new start as I was feeling better and I was gonna let all my tensions go with each massage stroke. Do, I came home in tears, couldnt park the car in more tears, walked through the door and sobbed at dh like nobosy business!! So much for getting relaxed!! We decided to go out for lunch and all wander round the shops, which was nice but I kept saying things like, oooh, we can buy such and such if we have a a boy next, or it will save space to have another girl and use Willows things... This baby lark is soooo in my head! Oh poo! Will try and concentrate on other things for now. 

Good grief, its all about me! Sorry I just had to let it out!!

Well done Cath for making the party! Also for making your huge announcement, that must have been exciting. Great that you have al the support of those you love and who love you. Friends and family are so vitaly important arent they.

Hope everyone else is haviong a good weekend.

God I hope its sunny next week!!

Take care all of you xx

Tinx  xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Girls,


Pots - DD still hasnt had her 1st haircut  she has very fine wispy hair and its very slow in growing, bet DS looks adorable.

Tinx -     Glad the day wasnt a total washout.

Cath - Thanks, we had a great day.    for going to the 1st birthday party   

Karin -    Im so sorry sweetie     Hannah and Clares DD1 Bel share a birthday.


Hannah had a fab day yesterday, have no idea where all the pressies are going to go, hard to beleive my baby is now 2.

Ive been thinking some more about TTC with Tx but will probably put it off for now, i know both DH and i so want another baby and ive been thinking about what i said before about how i'd feel if we were blessed with BFP from the DFET cycle and the more i think about it the more i think that it wouldnt matter where the child comes from wether its adopted or a birth child, i'll love it anyway but then part of me thinks it would be easier to give up to protect our emotional state as i dont know how many more BFN's i can take but then getting to this point was never easy and i was always a firm beleiver that the next cycle would  work and we would have our child, and now we have ive realised that nothing is easy and we didnt get here by sitting on our bums and doing nothing about TX so we will try again but in the summer, becoming parents is the best thing thats happened to DH and i and i know i'll always wonder what could have been if we give up.


x Debs x


----------



## Bezagirl

Thanks everyone for making me feel so welcome and not silly   for thinking all of my thoughts!

Karin   so sorry.  I hope your op goes well at the end of the week  

Tiger - Hope you are feeling better today  .  how lovely to have told all your family and friends about your plans to adopt.  Have you set the ball in motion for adoption or have you just been talking it through - all very exciting.  

Tinx - Hope you have a better day today.  Sometimes things just go belly up for no reason and it's such a shame when you were so looking forward to it.  I had a facial planned for just after Christmas and ended up I couldn't go.  It was the only thing I wanted to do that week, I was so upset.  I still haven't had the time to book it in again, but will save it now until I am having tx and fingers crossed on the 2ww.  

Hi to everyone else.  I know I am going to be hopeless at keeping up to date with you all so, sorry in advance!
Lesley x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all - hope you all had a good weekend.

Welcome Lesley - nothing you have said is trivial and I am sure we all understand how you feel.  Good luck for your tx      

Debs -        It is alway difficult having to go through tx and worrying that it won't work and you have a whole lot of other emotive issues to deal with too. If you feel you need that extra time before starting then good that you have made the decision to delay.  Wishing you loads of luck for the summer.        Lovely new photo of Hannah.

Pots - What have you got planned for HB's birthday?  Sweet about his haircut - Emily didn't have her first haircut until she was 3 but I guess you can get away with it more with girls.  Good luck for your appointment on Wednesday. 

Tinx -       Sorry things didn't go to plan.  Difficult to ever get baby thoughts out of your head isn't it?

Cath - Glad the party went OK and great that your family are so supportive over the adoption plans.  Sorry to hear that you and DH are bickering     - hope things get better soon.  Did he get on OK at the doctors?  Didn't go anywhere exciting yesterday just looking at carpet for the bedroom.

Karin - Hope you are OK      

Saskia - Hope you get things sorted.

Ally - Hi - hope you are alright.

R4F - Hope that bump is coming along nicely and that Evan has fully recovered.

Hi Luckymum - congrats on your second miracle.  I love hearing success stories.

Hello to anyone else.

Had my blood test this morning.  Nurse said she had been having the same thing and appeared to want to compare symptoms.  It always seems to surprise the nurses that I watch when they take blood.  I think I have done it so much now I am not worried.

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Karin, ah hun, I am so sorry.  I always have such hopes for you and thought this may have been the one.      Glad that you'll have your lap and dye in a few days and it may shed some light.  I'll be thinking of you...know it's scary and won't be easy. Just know it's a step towards getting that BFP.    

Will catch up with the rest of you real soon.


----------



## KW33

Hi everuone,

Not feeling much better today but just gritting teeth and getting on with it.  Apparently I should either just accept that Emma is my only one or stop moaning about BFN disappointment.    This from a very good friend of mine who knows all that we've been through. 

Enough of me...

*Tinx* Sorry that you had such an awful day.  It's horrid when you have days like that isn't it? 

*Cath* So proud of you for putting on a brave face and going to the party and how lovely to make your announcement and know that everyone is behind you.

*Pots* Awww First haircut. Picture please.  I'm having my lap done on the NHS so it's possible. Prehaps you should say that you are concerned that there might be some damage and see what he says. Certainly mention the pain as no-one should have to be in pain. 

*Debs* Glad that the birthday celebrations all went well.  Sounds liek you've done a lot of thinking. I think that is it if we don't try we'll always wonder. I always think I have to try everything or I'll never be able to be at peace with myself... doesn't stop me resenting the fact that it's a longer road for us than most. 

*Sue* Before all the IF stuff and having Emma i had a real problem with needles, going green, fainting etc but now... still don't like it but no problems (apart from the fact that my veins literally "shrink" from needles and it takes about 5 goes each time ) When will you get the results?

*Ready* Hope Evan is better nowand was able to enjoy pizza and cake. 

Hello to Lesley, Saskia, Clare and anyone else I've missed.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Tinx

Hiya!!

Pots, your Henry Potlet is sooooooooooo scrummy!!!! How adorable is that pic!!! Willow has always had lots of hair, and really needs a cut but I have not yet been brave enough! I have trimmed her fringe a few times and otherwise its bunches all the way! I must d it soon. Best wishes for the bday plans!! Its sooooo exciting!! Hope that your tues are ok, keeping it all crossed xx

Debs, you are right, being a parent is the most magical thing ever! Hope that you have a wonderful bfp in the summer!!! Bring it on eh!!

Lesley, so glad that  you got so upset about your facial too, when I thought about how upset I got I was initially ashamed and I felt such a wlly, but the issue is not about the massage, it was the bigger picture and that a whole lot more! Hope that you get a chance to rebook and pamper yourself big time! xx

Sue, glad that all seems ok. Hopa that you have a super week. 

Karin and Saskia, hope that you are well, how did your weekend go?

Cath, how are ya? How is hubby?

Have a good day everyone, it can surely only get better!!

Tinx xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

Karin    oh its so hard and what an insensitive thing for your friend to say   I refuse to accept that I will only have one dd even though she is my whole world, I sound hypicritical saying that and maybe thats why I get so down every month but gonna pull myself outta my grump and look to the future.  How you feeling about your appointment? are you nervous?

Tinx - so sorry to hear your day didnt go as planned - things we plan never turn out the way we want eh?! hubby is ok thanks, although we were very frosty to each other this morning, we dont tend to let arguments hang over us so it will all be forgotten when I get home.  I have the same feelings about what do with Rubys clothes, Ive kept all of them even down to her (stained) vests!! cant bear to part with anything just yet.

Pots - the announcement was ok, just hope I get more support from that than I had with treatment, people just didnt know what to say when we had tx but hopefully they will be more vocal this time.  Still dont know 100% if we are doing the right thing, wed love to give a child a better chance of family life, we want to expand our family, we want to give Ruby a sibling and cannot bear any more tx so I guess we are doing the right thing - right??  how is the party planning going? first haircut - how cute - Ruby is 3 and we have NEVER taken her for a hair cut !!

Debs - how you feeling today hun, dont know where the time goes cant believe our babies are growing up    Hope you are managing to get your head around tx - so many decisions it can be so hard  

Sue -   watching them take blood - you brave thing you, I cant bear it, dont mind injections - well that figures with the amount weve taken over the years but blood - thats another matter. Dh got his sample pot so just needs to do the deed this week!! have managed to get hold of his sample notes from our clinic this summer so will be good to make a comparison just for peace of mind unless they tell us everything is now 100% fantastic (which i doubt) then we may consider ttc natrually a while longer!!

Lesley - hope you are ok hunn - dont worry about keeping up to much - we do like a gossip on here though  

Still feeling really miserable today but trying to shake it off - on a different note, did anyone watch Celeb BB - how the heck did Ulrika win?! I was fuming, I wanted Terry to win!!!!!!

Cath xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

P.S. Tinx I added you on ** but after reading the girls profile - I realised it wasnt you ooopps!!! so I deleted her straight away - probably best if you find me instead!!!


----------



## Shoe Queen

P.P.S. - sorry R4F forgot to say hi - hope you are well and Evan is now on the road to recovery!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Pots - wow how interesting what your acu lady has been saying - Ive heard its amazing for helping fertility - my sister had PCOS and only went for one session - she got pregnant not long after!!

Your party plans sound wonderful!

I loove long hair esp. on boys - if we'd had a boy I think I wouldve let his hair grow - I love that surfy look!!!


----------



## Yellowheart

Oh Cath i know  i love it too and that is the plan now that it is all big boy hair and the same lengths.  But where he rubs his head in his sleep the left hand side was an inch long and the right was 4/5 inches!  So now i want to grow it long and hopefully get a little curl at the bottom! 

I only have to see the acu lady twice a cycle so it's not too expensive either


----------



## KW33

*Pots* I think I looked stunned and just murmured something about finding a little tough just after a BFN... why oh why was I making excuses for myself?!?!!?!?   As for reason for Lap I had an HSG a while back and it high lighted "issues" with one tube so it's exploratory for me really. But i'm sure if you explain your concerns and the pain you've been having there is no reason not to have it on NHS. Sounds like HB will have a FAB first birthday I LOVED oing Emma's, she had a fairy castle for her cake, it was gorgeous!!!!

*Cath* I KNOW I have to get on with it as I'm in no place to accept that I'll have one child and I do the best that I can you know? Felt hurt by what was said as for the most part I don't burden my non FF friends with much. Am feeling nervous about the lap (still no AF ) but more from the point of view that I last had a GA when I had my MC so scared of the memories if you know what I mean?

Hugs for all.

xxx


----------



## saskia b

Hi Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!

I am well and truly back now and have sorted out all my technical problems...hooray! Hope everyone is ok, lots to catch up on!

Karin-     oh hunny, how awful for you, when we confide in "friends" it takes some courage just for that, and although some people don't know what to say...we only expect an ear, and a supportive comment or 2...so sorry babe but remember us FF's are ALWAYS here to lend an ear and a virtual hug  

Cath- Glad you managed to survive the party and make your announcement, good luck with the whole process I think its a wonderful thing for anyone to do. Really hope you have everything sorted with dh now. Yes I saw Celeb BB and tbh I didn't think any of them were great but Ulrikakakakaka was only in it for the FAT pay check, I guess they all are but she got more than enough for it! (I never vote on these things but am such a reality tv addict)

Pots- Can't help with the question about investigations etc on the NHS, good luck at your appointment though I hope it turns out the way you want it to. As for haircuts....Priya has a perfect MULLET! Her hair has always been fine and wispy ish but recently has grown heaps at the back but she has it about 1cm long at the front and top...weird! So I have been putting it in 2 bunches purely to disguise the mullet! Can't bear the thought of cutting it but might have to in order to tidy it up soon   Enjoy the party planning!

Tinx- So sorry to hear about your massage, especially hard when you psych yourself up for time away from little one....hope you can re organise it soon. By the way I had Jasmine as my first choice for girls but DH won (he is indian hence the name Priya- it means loved one)

Sue- Hello hope your palpitations are settling down, hope your blood results come back ok too- I am like you, always watch but thats because I want to make sure they are doing it right  

Debs- Sounds like you have done lots of thinking about tx, your plans sound good though, gives you some more time to prepare mentally and physically. LOVE the new pic of Hannah, so cute, hope she had a lovely birthday!

Hi everyone else, sorry if I have rudely missed anyone, just trying to catch up on you all


Well I went back to clinic today.....not sure how I feel really, well thats a lie, I am disappointed   Its cd9 and I have had 4 doses last week of Gonal-F, now I have only 1 folly on right ovary about 11mm and 2 smaller ones, nothing on left ovary. The docs say "oh good you are responding" but I can't help but feel the opposite. I have had iui on day 11 before now but this time I seem to be behind. Anyway, 3 more doses this week and then re scan friday....am trying to be positive but can't help feeling a bit hopeless, and angry at my body for not working the way it did when I had DD, does this make any sense? 

Thanks for listening to the rant.....

Fingers crossed for friday  

On another note is anyone watching Lost? So good but so crazy all at the same time...love it!

Saskia xx


----------



## KW33

*Saskia* Welcome back hun!!!  To be honest at the time I just thought "should have waited and posted on H4am, those girls would understand"   I can understand your disappointment but those follies are growing and I'm sending you loads of    stay strong hun... and grow follies grow!!!  Also a Lost addict... how good was last night?!?!?!!?!?!?!?  Totllay loopy though... 

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Mummys.


Karin -     To your friend, i sometimes think although our friends and family know what we go through they dont really understand fully how we feel     you know we are always here   

Saskia -   , im also sending loads of                      for your follies to grow   

Pots - Party sounds fab, well done.

HI to Tinx, Cath, Sue, R4F, Marie and Lesley, sorry if ive forgotten anyone.


Got an appt today at the local sick kids hospital as DD is hen toed and walks with her toes turned in, we left it for about 3 months before asking to be refferred to a specialist back in December, my GP said it could be the way DD was lying wile i was PG but my mum said i had the same problem only worse when i was a wee girl so hope they can give us some info and help on getting her to walk properly, will let you know how i get on.


x Debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

Well another day and feeling much brighter today.

Karin - how you doing babe  I can only imagine how the memories of the m/c would come flooding back - life can be so cruel sometimes but I keep repeating to myself, positive thinking comes positive result - I often think if Im a nice person, nice things will happen to me but the older Im getting I am starting to realise that is NOT the case - really starting to lose faith!!! Im sure you will be fine and hope AF turns up for you in time.

Pots - what a cutie, hopefully hair will be more manageable now!!

Saskia - I didnt get into Lost Im afraid so not a fan! Try not to lose heart sweetie, anything can happen between now and Friday, Im sure you will have if not more but bigger follies!

Debs - wishing you all the luck for dd's appointment      

A big hello to everyone.

Ive got an engagment party to go to on Saturday and I know there are lots of (young) pregnant girls there but Im gonna put on a brave face, my dad is having Ruby for the night so me and dh are gonna go for a few drinks first, Im gonna glam up and try to enjoy myself!!! We have also been invited to a christening on Sunday (dh friend) but Im making my excuses not to go, dont think I could handle that - dh is gonna pop in and give a card etc. but make his excuses and leave early.  

Cath xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hello ladies,

Cath - Glad you are feeling brighter today.  Hope you are able to enjoy the party it is difficult when all around you everyone seems to be pregnant.  Understand why you don't feel able to make the christening though      I find it hard everyday seeing one of the pregnant mums at Emily's school because I know that the baby wasn't planned and it just seems so unfair that others get pregnant without even trying and it is so difficult for us.

Debs - Hope everything goes well with the appointment        

Saskia - Glad to have to back properly.         Lots of follie growing vibes.  Hope scan goes well on Friday.  Not into Lost but DH used to likes it but it always just use to confuse me.

Pots - Your party sounds great.  Hope you are allowed to see the acu lady.  My blood test was to check for thyroid function.

Karin - I can't believe someone would say such an insensitive thing when they know what you have been through        At least we are always here for you and will be nothing but supportive.  Lots of   for your lap - will be thinking of you.  My blood test results should be back tomorrow and they will call if anything wrong.

Hello Tinx, Lesley, R4F, Ally, Marie, Luckymum and anyone else.

I have got a terrible bruise from blood test yesterday - don't usually get them that bad.  Feeling very pre-menstrual today so can only assume that it is only its way.  At least then I will be able to do something positive and ring the clinic to find out whether I need to update tests and when I may be able to get started.

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Reading back a few pages to catch up.

Karin, hun I was ready to also give up and believe that Evan was going to be an only child but look at our last result.  So don't give up hun.  This lap and dye may give you answers and you and your consultant will have a plan going forward.  Sending you big hugs as I know how hard it is try after try with it not working.  I wil be thinking of you Friday and sending lots of prayers your way.

saskia, so sorry that you're dissapointed with your scan.  Each dose can make a big difference so you never know what you'll find on Friday.  It's frustrating though, I know.  Sending positive vibes your way for Friday.

debs, good luck with DD's appointment today. If you had the same problem, then you know that it can be treated...and good that you're having them look at it now when she's young.  Let us know how it goes.

Cath, hope the engagement party isn't too hard on you.  As you said, have a few drinks and just try and enjoy the evenign with dh.  Sendign you big hugs.

Cath and Pots, I also LOVe long hair on boys.  Dh likes it short, but luckily mommy wins so we try and  keep Evan's hair longish (with the bowl cut).  Only thing is i eventually give in and get it cut once he starts having to constantly move it out of his eyes.

Sue, those blood tests can leave nasty marks.  I usually have an artwork of colours at the injection sight.  Hope AF comes soon so you can call the clinic and confirm up dates.

Poor Evan is still not well.  His mood is good during the day but he still complains he doesn't feel well in the mornings (broke my heart with him wimpering this morning and then sending him to school).  And he's not eating much.  My MIL had the stomach flu a couple weeks ago and said it took her over 2 weeks to feel well again.  It's been a week for Evan now already.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Sue - I know how you feel - its awful at Ruby's nursery, she is the only one in her class who is an 'only child' all others have just had babies or are pg - I hate seeing them all - I just block it out though and dont look past their faces!! Sorry to hear you are bruised - hope af is on her way for you.

R4F - oh no poor Evan, I would have been beside myself too if it had been me sending them to school   lets hope hes over the worst and is on the road to recovery!

Well I just thought blow it and Ive ordered myself (another) dress for the coming party - If Im making the effort to go out - my as well go the whole hog!!

Where is everyone today?

xx


----------



## Yellowheart

Not sure how to say it but i did a HPT this afternoon and it says positive!


----------



## KW33

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Had to double check I'd read that right.                       

Karin

xxx


----------



## KW33

Will post personals later. off to Tescos.

xxx


----------



## Yellowheart

Thanks hun, I am so so shocked  

Can't believe it!

It's a secret everywhere but here for now


----------



## KW33

I'm so happy for you. Saw your HPT pics... no doubting that gorgeous    

xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

OMG - How did that happen?!!! Were you expecting it? CONGRATULATIONS am delighted for you, what an amazing suprise!!!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Pots Congratulations


----------



## ~Sapphire~

OMG Pots - fantastic news


----------



## Yellowheart

Thank you! 

Cath - No not at all!  Day 68 and i tested 2 and 1/2 weeks ago and nothing!    I can't believe it!


----------



## ready4Family

Pots, OMG!  Just saw your post!  What fantastic news! Am just so ecstatic for you!  Bet you're over the moon.  Congrats hun.  Yah!!!!


----------



## Shoe Queen

Pots - where does all this leave you with your appointment now?


----------



## Yellowheart

I think we are still going to go?  I don't want to cancel it and tempt fate  

Thanks guys


----------



## DiamondDiva

OMG, Huge Congrats Pots             Im so pleased for you, how far on do you think you are?


We had DD's appt this afternoon and basically its something that she'll grow out of, they did say that an operation could be done but this would mean splitting a bone and im so not going to do that to her, it might take years to correct itself but it will eventually.


x Debs x


----------



## ready4Family

debs, glad the dr's think it's something that your DD will grow out of.  Don't blame you at all for not going for the surgery...I wouldnt' either...not if it'll fix by itself.


----------



## becca

wahoooo pots congrats, wow was this au natural with 1 tube and 1 ovary ?

good for you, take it easy xx


----------



## Tinx

Pots, you clever thing you!!!! How fantastic is that! What a wonderful thing to read. So so pleased for you all! Your little Pot is gonna be a big pot to a brother or sister, woooppppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! Get growing girlie!!!

Debs, I was like that with my own twinkletoes when I was little, although I didnt realise the name was that!! I outgrew it! I still notice my feet turn in a little but noone else knows!!! Dont blame you for opting out of the op, I wouldnt fancy that much either! Hope dd is ok naturally xx

Cath, dont blame you r.e the christening, wise move. 2 party dresses!! You will most certainly be the belle of the ball!! What colour and where from!!?? 

Saskia, know what you mean, but dont give up hope, those little follies may be little fighters and surprise you at the last minute. Keep positive if at all possible hon, it just takes 1 xxx The name Priya is even more scrummy now, what a beatiful meaning. Bet she is a stunner! xx

Ready4f, How is Evan bless his cotton sox, its hard as they dont understand. Is he interested in anything special that may cheer him up, a kids magazine or anything to play with? hope he recovers soon.

Sue, hope that you are not too sore, I hear chocolate is a great healer!!! That and the odd snaffle of wine!!! 

Karin, how are you after your friend`s comment hon? although they dont mean it, people can hurt us so deeply as they just dont get it. Are you still talking to her?

Hope that I havent missed anyone out.

Went shopping without Willow today! Left her with my parents and I tootled off to treat myself, have NEVER done that before!! It was nice, but I missed her loads and found myself looking at everyone elses children!! I didnt buy her anything as it was meant to be all about me, but really just found tat in the shops! GRRRR, bring on the new season rather than the sales of junk! Hope to try again soon!! Other than that, all else ok, ttc au natural yet I know its pointless and am trying so hard not to get cross but struggling!!

Take care and hope to read that there are many more bfp out there!!!  xx


----------



## ready4Family

Tinx, yesterday I took a day off work and like you, went shopping for myself. Feels strange doesn't it?  But I find that i need that once in awhile.  I must admit though, that i came home with a new board game for Evan...just couldn't help it (5 little monkeys...he likes the book and thought that a game would be a new form of toy for him).  Hope you had a nice day.  It's important we all take time for ourselves too once in awhile.  As for Evan, he's old enough to understand he's sick...just hate how it's taking so long for him to get better.  He was so sad this mroning as I think he's tired of feelign so lousy.


----------



## saskia b

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!   POTS thats fantastic news...so pleased for you hunny!! What a shocker indeed! Well it teaches us all to never give up hope.....totally wowed out now   ( You still having nookie and gnocchi nights.?..might be off to sainsburys tomorrow  

Karin- One of my friends tried to gently tell me today that Priya is only young, and that it would be hard to have another baby so soon. She was nice about it but a part of me feels like shouting at her and saying you'll never understand my predicament   at least we all have each other  

Cath- Really hope you enjoy the party on saturday, you'll knock em dead in your new dress I am sure. 

Sue- So annoying when you have a big bruise after blood tests, especially in summer when everyone notices it and asks what happened...

Debs- Glad your news about DD is ok, there are so many other risks to surgery that it just doesn't sound worth it if its not even necessary

Ready- 15 weeks already, where did that time go? Poor little Evan I really hope he turns a corner soon

Tinx- On the rare occasions that I have been shopping on my own, I have ALWAYS been naturally drawn to the kids stuff, and like you say find myself looking at other kids too  and I'm with you cannot stand the scruffy old sale stuff in the shops, bring on the spring/summer wardrobe  

As for me, well, still in shock with Pots news...

In general I am feeling very positive. Not sure what you will all think about this but I have been seeing an osteopath who is also a healer. She has treated people for fertility problems before and I asked her to see me. It may all sound odd but she can feel and heal with her hands, I totally trust her, and she said that I had a problem with my ligament in right hip which was pulling my uterus and right ovary over. Anyway, she has corrected it, and after seeing her today I feel very different. The proof will be in the pudding I guess, but I have always had pain and probs with my right hip....and I told her nothing!  

Saskia x


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

I'm okay although a bit fed up. Still no AF ( ) and DH wants me to test again to be sure before Friday. And yesterday spent all afternoon with one of my postnatal mums who has a little boy 2 months younger than Emma and is 18 weeks pregnant with her 2nd... tough afternoon. 

*Pots* how are you hun? Do you believe it a little now?  Think you might need a dating scan hun... 

*Tinx* Yes we are still talking. I have to remind myeslf that people like that never say things like that out of spite. Not easy and done through gritted teeth most of the time but I try.  It's not easy to be casual about any kind of TTC for us hun...  Be kind to yourself and that's all you can do. 

*Ready* So sorry that Evan is stll not well. He must be feeling tired out by it all. 

*Saskia* Sounds interesting and great that you feel different.    for you.

Big hello to Cath ( ), Sue, Ally, Marie, Becca and anyone else that I've missed.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Yellowheart

Karin - Sorry AF is playing up  probably best to test again just before the procedure, i hope it is positive, i hope that the op goes well if not 

Saskia - Gnocci and nookie    i forgot about that   Wow the healer sounds amazing!   Good luck 

Tinx - Glad you enjoyed shopping 

Becca - Yes tecnically half an ovary and a tube  i can't believe it! 

Yippee!  It says it has been 2-3 weeks since conception  i have no idea when conception would have been but then can only remember two times we had sex!  As i said, the rest is a blur  i did have spotting 7/8th January but i don't know if my numbers are very high and i am 4 weeks/slightly less or 5 weeks + pregnant?  Really it is all guess work isn't it.  Will see what bloods say.  Does anyone know how to convince a Dr to find out the results same day?  If the results aren't in by the Gynae appt then i will have to ask GP but they usually say a week - I can't wait that long!

Very scary doing digi  that egg timer is horrid but the word 'pregnant' was wonderful 

I'm so scared that the HCG is going down  it's so hard not to worry about these things.  I think once i have had the second test back i will relax a bit.  If my Progesterone is low i may be going up to the clinic for some help 

Lots of                       for me today and over the coming weeks  

Pots
  x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Pots - Given your history would they not rush the tests through, will one of those new clealrblue tests not tell you roughly how pg you are    

Karin -    

Saskia - SOunds great, hope its worked.


----------



## Marielou

Morning, 

Ethan is at playgroup and I kinda wish Mark was at work!  All he's done all morning is moan, whinge and complain (I'm talking about Mark - the adult - not Ethan - the toddler!) I normally look forward to his days off but I am counting down the hours until friday morning when he's at work!  

Pots-  What wonderful news on your bfp!   You clever thing, you! 

Tinx - I'm the same, on the rare occasions I am without Ethan, I spend my whole time if I'm out shopping looking at clothes/toys for him, and looking at other children! We're going to Mothercare/mamas and papas today becaus he won't be there and I never get a chance to browse! 

Karin -    on your tough afternoon.  I saw a friend I haven't seen since before xmas and she didn't know about the baby, she spotted my tummy and congratulated me but I saw this look in her eyes and knew that look - her little girl is 3, maybe I'm very wrong and we're not friendly enough for me to ask more, but I think maybe she has had fertility problems in the past or now - just something about her eyes and I recognised that feeling from my own experiance.  She doesn't know Ethan was IVF etc so for all she knows, I'm one of the lucky ones who just pop out babies!

saskia -   I expect your friend was only trying to help ,..... but, I don't know.  I guess they just can't ever understand, and I sort of wish they didn't even try to understand?  A friend of mine said yesterday that embryos created with IVF and frozen are only like when you have a period and the egg has failed ...so it wouldn't matter if they were destroyed -  but I don't see it like that.  They're all potential babies and nothing like natural conception/not falling pregnant.    Anyway, she was very sweet and worried she'd offended me which she hadn't - its just she can't view it like we would, because she's not been there IYSWIM? 

Anyway, DH is annoying me now with insensitive comments, so I'm off to go to bed to get away from his cr*p!

Marie xxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello ladies

Pots - well has it all sunk in yet?  Did you go anywhere to celebrate last night? Just one question - How did you not knowDid you have any symptoms? (apart from lack of AF)

Debs - fantastic news on the appointment - I couldnt put dd through ops either, she had a magic eye which was awful and with regard to her eye cysts we were told she could have an operation which involves an iodine scrub on the inside of her eyelids - NO THANKYOU!! would rather wait and see if she grows out of them to.

Hi R4F and Becca

Tinx - I must confess (being a shopaholic) I find it no problem shopping for myself  I have huge walk in wardrobes filled to the brim complete with clothes still with labels on   I rarely have to buy for dd because she is so spoilt by grandparents, greatgrandparents her aunty, uncle etc. that her wardrobes are also overflowing and I can spend the money on myself instead!! My dress is black (short) with chiffon yellow detail over the top - sounds horrid but its not, will try and post a pic of it.

Saskia - how amazing - I have regular reiki (although not since last summer) and he heals with his hands - amazing stuff eh!

Karin - can be so tough when we are surrounded by pg ladies EVERYWHERE!!!! try to keep your spirits up and if AF is not here, re-test you could be another POTS!!!

xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

http://imagecache.asos.com/inv/R/23/48/402585/Yellow/image1l.jpg

http://imagecache.asos.com/inv/R/23/48/402585/image2xl.jpg

What do you think?

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## KW33

I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   And with your colouring... fabulous!!!

xxx


----------



## strawbs

Hi Ladies

Been trying to stay away but not succeeding, have been reading every day!!

Pots woo hoo what fab news, praying you have a sticky one in there,      .  Just before your appt too, perfect timing!  Enjoy it.

Cath.............. you will look fabbie in your new dress, nothing like new clothes to lift the spirits albeit temporarily

R4F and Marie, hope your little bumps are doing well.

Karin so sorry about your af mucking you around, I would def test again before your appt. You never know       Happened to me and Pots and many other FF!!!!

Saskia, Tinx, becca and all the other ladies I may have missed    

No news here just waiting to see if af shows up.  I had an af (1st since giving birth) at end of dec, stupidly as I am meant to be relaxed didn't write down the date think it was 29th    .  We have managed bms fairly regularly also.  But who knows I may not even get an af as my cycles are soooooo irregular.  Went out in London on sat for my bday and weddign anniversary and it was great, had a lovely meal at Scotts of MAyfair and then got pi££ed!!  DH admitted he is desperate too for another baby

My LO has been under the weather, he got a rash at the weekend possibly linked to a cold or teething, I was thinking measles or chicken pox you know how it is.  He laso has been tested for allergies due to his constant wheeze and  the good news none yet so I don't have to re-home my cats.  They suspect he is wheezing due to inflammation caused from having bronchiolitis in nov, he has to have an inhaler now (for the time being anyway)  STILL NO TEETH!!

best go am at work!!

strawbs xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin - thanks hun xx

Strawbs - good to see you back - I was like you, tried to stay away, yet reading all the time however just needed to come back - dont know how I wouldve got through the last few weeks without everyone! I had my first af 14 months after dd was born (and I stopped b/f at 4 months so dont know what happened?).  Sounds like you had a fab time in London, lots of   for your ttc naturally.

As you all know application went off to adoption but still ttc naturally in the meantime and can you believe that time has come around again for   refusing to get carried away this month though as feel pleased we have set other avenues in motion, what will be will be is now my moto and if the bigger picture shows my true path is adoption then so be it however, if it is not meant to be my destiny then mother nature should throw a spanner in the works before then  Am hoping POTS (and maybe Karin?) will set a trend for all of us - we deserve it!!

Cath xx


----------



## Yellowheart

Deb - Yes the Digi test said conception was 2-3 weeks ago!   I think i am 5 or 6 weeks but my bloods will be back this afternoon at the cons appt so fingers crossed 

Cath - I tested again as i had waiting 2 weeks after the last time and still no AF.  It was really to get me through another couple of weeks of torture before AF arrived!  I can't believe it said positive, i really can't.  I honestly never though i would get a natural BFP and just looked at other people's signatures that it had happened for and longed for it but thought it would never be me.  You know what i mean.  Much luck for this cycle hunny     

Love to everyone else

Will be back later to attempt personals!

Pots
  x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi all,

Pots - Great news on the digi test.  So, so pleased for you.  Hope the bloods come back OK.      

Cath - Good luck for the BMS.        Lovely dress.

Strawbs - Glad you had a nice birthday and anniversary - good to know that DH is keen for another baby too - sometimes they don't always let you know how they are feeling.  Sorry to hear LO has been poorly.  Emily had to have an inhaler for a while but she loved it.

Marie - Hope you are OK.  Hope Friday comes quickly for you then.

Debs - Good news on DD's appointment.  Hope that she does grow out of it don't blame you for not wanting to put her through surgery.

Karin - Perhaps would be best to test again just to be sure.  Sorry you had a tough afternoon yesterday      

Saskia - Hope it works for you.      

R4F - Sorry that Evan still isn't well.  Sometimes it takes a long time to get rid of these things - hope he is back to hiself very soon.

Tinx - I like the sound of you remedies - must stock up on choc and wine.  Hope you are able to find something nice in the shops soon. 

Hello everyone else.  

Strange thing last night - I think it may have been because she was very tired but Emily got herself into a real state, screaming shaking, etc.  When I asked her what was wrong she just kept screaming that she didn't want a heartbeat.  I tried to explain to her but in the end just said it was OK and didn't have to have it just to calm her down.  I know they did the body at school but that was weeks ago so don't know what brought that on.  Anyway she seems fine this morning so hope all is OK now.

Sue x


----------



## KW33

Hi all

AF arrived  so no natural miracle here (yet ) Phoned hospital to check that AF being here doesn't affect lap and it doesn't so I guess I'm having the lap on Friday. Feeling apprehensive but not really about lap just about reaction to anaesthetic (not a great history). Hoping I'll be done early so can get home to my girl. Does anyone know if they give you results then or do you have to wait for another appoitment?

*Sue* Your poor little one. Is it possible that she's heard you talking about your palpitations to someone and got herself in a state worrying about you and your heart? Just a thought?

*Pots* are you going to have an early scan?   

*Cath* Am also hoping Pots has set the ball rlolling for the rest of us.  Good luck for the BMS. 

*Strawbs* Good to see you... sometimes you just a little break and then come back. That's what I did a while back as it was all getting too much. Hope little one feels better soon. 

*Marie* I know that look that you're referring to... one of my post natal ladies had it the other day when (yet another) a pregnancy was announced and someone told me later that her first was IVF but she hates to talk about it. Felt so sad for her (and me )

Hi to *Debs, Saskia, Tinx, Ready * and anyone that I've missed. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Tinx

Hiya!!

Cath, that dress is amazing! You are so stunning! Wow! Wear that and have some reiki... you will blow everyones mind at the party!!! 

Pots, how are you? So amazing that you had a bfn a while ago and here you are with a wonderful bfp!! I know a few people that has happened to now, I agree, hope that you have started a trend on here!!!


Hi Strawbs, nice to read you! Hope you and your wee treasure are ok xx

Karin, how you feeling today hon, what about a nice soak in a hot bath, that always helps with bringing on my af. Not too hot mind you, just incase!!!

Ready, glad I was not the only shopper yesterday! Bet Evan cheered up at his treat!!  I LOVE shopping but it seems to now always be about Willow! I do love to buy for her but I do need to slow down!! Willow too has an extensive wardrobe Cath, but I say a girl can never have enough and certianly never enough pink!!!!!! She is such a girlie girl and loves shoes, bags, clothes so she is such a pleasure to buy for!!! I am not much good at me-shopping anymore, I have found that I fall by the wayside in compariosn to Willow, must try harder at improving that!! 

Saskia, glad that you feel better from seeing the osteo, I think  they work wonders. I have seen many an alternative therapist over the years and I swear by them. I am a reiki practitioner and I LOVE both giving and receiving reiki, its a wonderful source of peace.

Hope that everyone is ok despite all our ttc battles, lots of love and lightness of being Tinx xxx


----------



## Tinx

Karin, Just saw that af is here today. PANTS. hope that the lap helps shed some well needed light on it all. Defo a choccie day for you. Best wishes for Fri xx

Sue, hope dd ok, tiredness makes us all crazy, especially hard for our littlies too. Maybe she has heard you talking, as Karin says. 

Take care and chins up  xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Karin - Sorry that AF has arrived          Lots of luck and best wishes for Fri.

Don't think DD has heard me talking because I am pretty sure that I have not spoken to anyone about it when she has been there.  Come to think of it she has been telling me for weeks that her soft toys have heartbeats.  Anyway there little minds work in funny ways sometimes.  Hope it was a one off though because she was so upset.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Karin -  She always comes to kick us when we are down!  All the best for Fri hun, will be thinking of you 

Pots - thats what I do to!! I never think it will happen however it has happened to at least 3 of my FF friends so fingers crossed! It even happened to my sister - just about to start IVF and hey presto!

Sue - how weird with the heartbeat thing! As I have told you my dd supposedly has a 'gift' and I have to endure lots of 'strange' conversations.  My MIL went to see Tony Stockwell last week (she goes to all these psychic shows) hes from Living I dont watch him but anyway, she spoke to him about Ruby and he told her not to encourage her so much but just to try and ignore any conversations she has with 'other beings' unless she is frightened and then to tell her to tell them to go away! I dont know how much is true, whether she has an overactive imagination or whether she truly can 'see' things. She often talks to her 'sister' and tells me something will happen before it does, she was laughing her head off sat on the stairs the other day and I asked her what was up, she told me her sister was running up and down the stairs - it gives me goosebumps but I just say 'oh there we are then' and change the subject! With regard to your little one though, maybe something has stuck in her head, if it happens again, try and ask her a bit more about her feelings and try to reassure her?

Tinx - thanks for your lovely comments, together with my freebie from QVC 'my botox in a jar' I am hoping I will look ok - my confidence has taken a bit of a downer lately but nothing a new dress, killer heels and a frozen face cant fix!!!!


----------



## becca

karin- good luck for fri hun, when everi had min ethey have told me a small piture of what happened .

try and not worry hunnie, but remember to tell the consultant your sick with GA

XX


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - The description of the dress did nothing for it, its gorgeous and you will be stunning in it  


> together with my freebie from QVC 'my botox in a jar' I am hoping I will look ok


     your face wont be frozen    

Tinx - H has a shoe collection to rival even Cath, you are so right, a girl can neer have too much pink.

Karin -    im so sorry sweetie   

Sue - What a strange thing for DD to say, she probably doesnt realise what it means   

Pots - Have you got your results yet?                      

Srawbs - Hope your LO is ok   

Going out with the playgroup mums tonight, like Cath i need something new to wear every time i go out, i still have some Xmas tops i havent worn and i got 2 new pairs of boots at the weekend so will wear them with some jeans i think, really looking forward to it. H and i had our 6 monthly check up at the dentist today and all is perfect with her teeth.

x Debs x


----------



## strawbs

Karin       GL with the op on fri, I am sure it will help     

OK ladies should I test?? No No No No No            May leave it until weekend.  My cycles even after my ovarian drilling vary form 28-48 days (before that only 2 afs per year), think I am only on cd31   

xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Strawbs - When did you OV?


----------



## strawbs

Debs-No idea, never do!!  I have pcos so cant use ov sticks.  I had no idea I had ov when I have conceived both times!!  We have just bms every 2-3 days since cd10ish (had a 4 day lapse of bms at the weekend), we will just carry on bms indefinately oh the joys of this all over again!  Would love a regular cycle!

xx


----------



## Yellowheart

I'm back 

My HCG is 471 and the consultant thinks i am roughly 5 weeks!  Couldn't see anything on a scan as it's too early, he says you usually don't see anything until the levels have hit 1000.  I am going back in 10 days for another scan.  I have no cyst on my ovary so that is a huge relief and we are both just so elated and shocked  

Karin - So sorry AF arrived, good luck for your procedure  

Love to everyone else 

x


----------



## strawbs

POTS omg how exciting, so pleased for you.  hoping the 10days flies by!

xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle

oh ladies can i join you

only having my second af after having the boys im already in the 'am i pg? syndrome',in minds of am i??all the time iykwim.and 'i want to get pg again!!!'.im mad  its like the start of the journey all over again with those stupid hpts calling my name when i know full well that ii doubt im pg yet i still do them    silly i know


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Pots - Great news.  So pleased all look good and that there is no cyst.       for your scan.

Welcome Wishing - I think we can all relate to those feelings.  Look forward to chatting to you.  Your little boys are gorgeous.

Strawbs - Good luck for when you decided to test.      

Debs - I think you are right - she doesn't really understand what she is saying.  She told me this afternoon not to touch her soft toy because she has a heartbeat - perhaps she thinks it is some sort of illness.  Hope you have a good time tonight and good news all OK at the dentist.

Cath - Strange that he said not to encourage Ruby talking to 'others'.  Must be quite spooky sometimes.  My niece always used to keep asking who the man at the bottom of the stairs was - used to freak her mum out.

Karin -      

Hello Tinx, R4F, Saskia, Marie, Becca and anyone else.

Emily seems to have gone to bed OK tonight - so no repeat of worries of last night.  Tried to talk to her about it earlier but she refused to talk about it.  I just left it didn't want to upset her again.

Sue x


----------

